# [FiiO BTR7] Portable Bluetooth Amplifier, Color IPS display,High-performance DAC ES9219C*2,THX AAA-28*2 amps,3.5+4.4mm outputs,One-click “dongle” mode(SK-BTR7 Leatherette protector case is now available in Aliexpress store)



## FiiO (Aug 30, 2022)

*One picture to learn about BTR7






Where to buy: *
The BTR7 is available on our AliExpress Official Store. Click the link below to take it home right away.
Aliexpress link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004473518477.html
Worldwide Sales agents: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy
*FiiO BTR7 FAQ, Video page: *
https://www.fiio.com/btr7_faq
*FiiO BTR7 Firmware download page: Click here
How to upgrade the BTR7: Click here

THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story*
Chapter 1 Product Positioning of Bluetooth DAC and Headphone Amplifiers-By FiiO Willson
Chapter 2 THX AAA Amp Technology-By FiiO Matt
Chapter 3 Bezel-less IPS Display
Chapter 4 Wireless Charging

*Hot-spot Q&A about FiiO BTR7
1. Is there any plan for a back clip?*

The BTR7 comes with a leatherette case. While the back clip is clipped on clothes or bags. Since the BTR7 is slightly larger and heavier than the BTR5, the experience of using a back clip is not very good. So it is suggested to use a leatherette case and put it in the bag or pocket. Moreover, we will keep collecting user feedback. If there is a certain demand, we will consider designing a separate back clip.



*2. What are the differences between the Apple and Android versions? When will the Apple version be available?*

The only difference is that the Apple version includes an extra adapter cable. And it is expected to be available in August.



*3. How is the battery life of the BTR7 under LDAC Bluetooth?*

There are some differences between different Bluetooth codecs. Please refer to the following test data for details.

1) AAC + Low gain + 3.5mm output: About 9 hours

2) LDAC + Low gain + 3.5mm output: About 8.5 hours

3) AAC + Low gain + 4.4mm output: About 8 hours

4) LDAC + Low gain + 4.4mm output: About 7.5 hours



*4. Which one is better, the BTR7 or Q3?*

They have different positioning. Even if some functions and performance are similar, it is suggested to consider the main usage scenarios.

The BTR7 is mainly flexible and portable with Bluetooth as the main feature. However, it is weaker than the Q3 when used as a USB DAC bundled with mobile phones. Because the Q3 has a larger battery capacity, and has a form and factor that is more suitable for bundling with mobile phones. Also, we have designed a set of strapping kits for the Q3.



*5. When connecting the BTR7 via USB and playing 24bit tracks through FiiO Music app, why would the BTR7 show 32bit?*

The bit depth displayed on the BTR7 is the bit depth of the song transmission, which is different from that of the track. This is the best compatibility we chose when customizing the XMOS USB AUDIO driver. 32bit is compatible with both 32bit and 24bit. When playing a 24bit track, the 32bit displayed actually means the transmission mode of the USB driver, but does not mean that it is a 32bit file, and XMOS does not upsample the 24bit track.



*6. When connecting the BTR7 to a mobile phone via Bluetooth, and switching the bit depth in the developer options of the mobile phone to other bit depth options, why would the BTR7still show 24bit?*

You will find that it will also display 24bit under SBC encoding. In fact, this 24bit refers to the audio processing bit depth after decoding through Bluetooth. It is not the same indicator as the bit depth in the developer option of the mobile phone, nor is it the same one as the track itself.

This is related to the internal DSP of the Bluetooth chip QCC5124. To exert the maximum performance and audio processing capability of the DSP, we have adopted the highest 24bit specification. All decoded Bluetooth audio will be processed in 24bit before sending to the ES9219 DAC.



*7. In the parameter table on the official website, the SNR of the BTR7 is not as good as that of the BTR5. Why?*

In the BTR5, it drives the headphones directly from the ES9219 DAC, so its amplification multiple is fixed.



While in the BTR7, there is a THX amplifier added behind the DAC. It supports both front and rear amplifying which has higher amplification multiples than that of the BTR5, so the noise floor is higher. These can help to improve the output power. But in terms of the noise floor, it will not affect the listening experience.

If you are sensitive to the noise floor, you can try to set the gain level to "Low".



*8. Is it normal that the charging switch is slightly loose?*

The size of the switch has a design tolerance. If it is too tight, it will affect the feel. It is normal that the switch is slightly loose and it will not affect the function.



*9. Is it normal that some parts of the display are still on at certain angles when the screen is turned off?*

It is normal this happens within one minute when turning off the screen. It will gradually disappear. Don't worry.



*10. Is dual DAC working when using the 3.5mm single-ended output?*

Yes.



*11. Can the microphone work in USB DAC mode?*

No. But it can work when connecting the BTR7 to a computer through Bluetooth.



*12. Will EQ take effect in USB DAC mode?*

In UAC2.0 mode, EQ cannot be adjusted. While in Bluetooth and UAC1.0 mode, EQ can be adjusted.



*13. Can the display screen display the song title, lyrics and other information?*

In theory, it can work. We will evaluate whether to add it after the software is stable.



*14. If the BTR7 is used as a dongle DAC with the charging switch off, how long is its battery life?*

It has about 4.5 hours for the 3.5mm output, and about 4 hours for the 4.4mm balanced output.



*15. Can the BTR7 be used as a dongle DAC when it is out of power? *

No. It needs to be charged.

If the charging switch is turned off, the BTR7 will not be charged even when connecting to a USB cable. At this time, it will consume the power of the built-in battery.



*16. How to adjust the volume of the BTR7?*

It is suggested to set the volume of the mobile phone to the maximum, and control the volume through the BTR7. This will achieve for the best transmission with less distortion.



If you have any other questions about FiiO BTR7, you could read the FAQ page: https://www.fiio.com/btr7_faq

Or contact us: support@fiio.com

FiiO forum:
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showFSection.do?id=123
FiiO in Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO
FiiO in Twitter:
https://twitter.com/FiiO_official
FiiO in YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/c/FiiOOfficial
FiiO in reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/user/FiiO_official/
FiiO in Tiktok:
https://www.tiktok.com/@fiioofficial?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO BTR7 CG video
*​


----------



## ClieOS

Like a dream comes true.


----------



## Charente

I've been holding off on the iFi GoBlue ... waiting for this Fiio response.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Charente said:


> I've been holding off on the iFi GoBlue ... waiting for this Fiio response.


----------



## Tsiklon (Jun 17, 2022)

I had a great experience with the original BTR5's Balanced Output especially with very sensitive IEMs like Andromeda - I'm really looking forward to trying the BTR7 to see if this continues the tradition.

Edit: One question - Does the new model allow you to use it's microphone when attached to the computer?


----------



## audiomelon7 (Jun 18, 2022)

Will the BTR7 support EQ when using LDAC?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Any place to put preorder in US?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Looks very good. I’ve had a great experience with the BTR5. This looks like it solves the minor issues I had with it. Is there a release date?


----------



## Killedkella

Hi, what does the "one click" dongle mode entail?


----------



## ilianto

Congrats for your new baby. What are the TC/LT variants please?


----------



## someyoungguy

ilianto said:


> Congrats for your new baby. What are the TC/LT variants please?


They seem to refer to models with either a type-c connection or lightning connector.


----------



## FiiO Willson

audiomelon7 said:


> Will the BTR7 support EQ when using LDAC?


Yes,  BTR7 support EQ when using LDAC


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jun 19, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes,  BTR7 support EQ when using LDAC


Excellent!

Another question - will the BTR7 app support PEQ as well?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Surf Monkey said:


> Looks very good. I’ve had a great experience with the BTR5. This looks like it solves the minor issues I had with it. Is there a release date?


Expected in early July, first available in mainland China, other regions may be in August


----------



## FiiO Willson

Killedkella said:


> Hi, what does the "one click" dongle mode entail?


This feature is for those who want to use BTR7 to the cell phone decoding. 
At this time he will not consume the power of the phone and will not let the phone charge the battery of BTR7.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ilianto said:


> Congrats for your new baby. What are the TC/LT variants please?


It is with different cables, can support the decoding of iphones and Android phones(I mean in wired mode)


----------



## FiiO Willson

jsmiller58 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Another question - will the BTR7 app support PEQ as well?


Very promising, our engineers are working hard to make it happen


----------



## FiiO Willson

Tsiklon said:


> Edit: One question - Does the new model allow you to use it's microphone when attached to the computer?


Sorry, 
In UAC mode, it does not support computer-driven mic, 
In Bluetooth mode, can only use the BTR7 mic


----------



## ilianto

FiiO Willson said:


> This feature is for those who want to use BTR7 to the cell phone decoding.
> At this time he will not consume the power of the phone and will not let the phone charge the battery of BTR7.


Thanks for your time.

Doesn't BTR5 already have this? The no charge setting? How is this different?


----------



## b0lt 0ns

ilianto said:


> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Doesn't BTR5 already have this? The no charge setting? How is this different?


yes BTR5 has this selectable. maybe they made a separate button to turn this on and off instead of the way it works now where you have to hold down the power button for 2 sec and then scroll to the no charge setting or maybe it just defaults to no charge.

will this have more power than the BTR5? would be nice to have a programmable EQ with savable profiles. (more than the 1 you get now)


----------



## FiiO Willson

ilianto said:


> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Doesn't BTR5 already have this? The no charge setting? How is this different?


Yes, similar function to BTR5 2021.
But the BTR5 series does not have a special button, you need to change the state through software or setting; BTR7 directly through the dial knob, more convenient


----------



## FiiO Willson

b0lt 0ns said:


> yes BTR5 has this selectable. maybe they made a separate button to turn this on and off instead of the way it works now where you have to hold down the power button for 2 sec and then scroll to the no charge setting or maybe it just defaults to no charge.
> 
> will this have more power than the BTR5? would be nice to have a programmable EQ with savable profiles. (more than the 1 you get now)


Yes, it's output power is 320mW, and BTR5 is 240mW(In banlance output)
About the continuous working time,BTR7 amost the same as BTR5.
But BTR7 has a wireless charging function, can be charging power when you listening the music.


----------



## caustic386

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, it's output power is 320mW, and BTR5 is 240mW(In banlance output)
> About the continuous working time,BTR7 amost the same as BTR5.
> But BTR7 has a wireless charging function, can be charging power when you listening the music.



Am I correct it's 320mW @ 10% THD?

https://cdn.l7audiolab.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/BAL-THDN-Ratio-vs-Measured-Level-3.jpg


----------



## C_Lindbergh

So if you connect the btr7 to a PC via USB the internal battery will be bypassed in order to increase the battery longlivety?


----------



## juliangst

caustic386 said:


> Am I correct it's 320mW @ 10% THD?
> 
> https://cdn.l7audiolab.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/BAL-THDN-Ratio-vs-Measured-Level-3.jpg


But the graph shows ~320mW@32 Ohms at 0.0007% which is exactly what Fiio claims


----------



## Andrew_WOT

FiiO Willson said:


> This feature is for those who want to use BTR7 to the cell phone decoding.
> At this time he will not consume the power of the phone and will not let the phone charge the battery of BTR7.


Is there a battery bypass mode like on Mojo 2 for use in desktop setup?


----------



## rarewolf

Qualcomm Snapdragon Bluetooth?? Please say yes…


----------



## FiiO Willson

caustic386 said:


> Am I correct it's 320mW @ 10% THD?
> 
> https://cdn.l7audiolab.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/BAL-THDN-Ratio-vs-Measured-Level-3.jpg


Not yet, 320mW @ less than 1% THD+N


----------



## FiiO Willson

juliangst said:


> But the graph shows ~320mW@32 Ohms at 0.0007% which is exactly what Fiio claims


Yes,you are right


----------



## EdgeDC

I already asked and learned via the FiiO Facebook page that the BTR7 will _not_ have Line Out mode, even on the 3.5mm jack. This is disappointing, as I believe the device would be *perfect* for connecting to a car stereo Line In jack, and leaving in the car 24/7 (attached to switched power, of course, and hidden from view when the car is parked). As good as the built-in THX amps may be, they are obviously unnecessary when connecting to an external amplifier, and amplifying twice is both unnecessary and may introduce more distortion.

It would be awesome if, like most of the X-series and M-series FiiO DAPs, there was a "Line Out mode" selectable to change the 3.5mm jack between amplified and fixed line-level. It's not as though FiiO hasn't done this before!

Is there _any chance_ that this feature could be added via a software update?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Andrew_WOT said:


> Is there a battery bypass mode like on Mojo 2 for use in desktop setup?






In this mode, you can not to charge the BTR7, and the power consumption of the battery is less at this time


----------



## FiiO Willson

EdgeDC said:


> I already asked and learned via the FiiO Facebook page that the BTR7 will _not_ have Line Out mode, even on the 3.5mm jack. This is disappointing, as I believe the device would be *perfect* for connecting to a car stereo Line In jack, and leaving in the car 24/7 (attached to switched power, of course, and hidden from view when the car is parked). As good as the built-in THX amps may be, they are obviously unnecessary when connecting to an external amplifier, and amplifying twice is both unnecessary and may introduce more distortion.
> 
> It would be awesome if, like most of the X-series and M-series FiiO DAPs, there was a "Line Out mode" selectable to change the 3.5mm jack between amplified and fixed line-level. It's not as though FiiO hasn't done this before!
> 
> Is there _any chance_ that this feature could be added via a software update?


Sorry, there is no way to resolve your issue through a software upgrade.

According to my own experience, PO output is quite good in the car, you can also choose a more suitable volume.

BTR series products are positioned to connect directly to the headphones, LO has been evaluated when the product design is begin


----------



## EdgeDC

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry, there is no way to resolve your issue through a software upgrade.
> 
> According to my own experience, PO output is quite good in the car, you can also choose a more suitable volume.
> 
> BTR series products are positioned to connect directly to the headphones, LO has been evaluated when the product design is begin


Well that's a bummer. Surely you can see my point though... the BTR5 and BTR7 are both small and perfect to become a high-quality Bluetooth solution for many car stereo systems. FiiO obviously knows this, because you even have a "Car Mode" in the BTR5 (and presumably in the upcoming BTR7, too). However, if using it with a car stereo that has its own amplifier stage, a Line Out from the BTR device would be optimal, right? I mean - do you expect people are using Car Mode with headphones? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense, IMO.

I hope that for future BTR products (especially on the higher end), FiiO considers adding a Line Out option in the design from the very start. Car Mode + Line Out would be ideal.


----------



## LoryWiv

Does the BTR7 retain the same small form factor as BTR5?


----------



## FiiO Willson

EdgeDC said:


> Well that's a bummer. Surely you can see my point though... the BTR5 and BTR7 are both small and perfect to become a high-quality Bluetooth solution for many car stereo systems. FiiO obviously knows this, because you even have a "Car Mode" in the BTR5 (and presumably in the upcoming BTR7, too). However, if using it with a car stereo that has its own amplifier stage, a Line Out from the BTR device would be optimal, right? I mean - do you expect people are using Car Mode with headphones? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense, IMO.
> 
> I hope that for future BTR products (especially on the higher end), FiiO considers adding a Line Out option in the design from the very start. Car Mode + Line Out would be ideal.


I understand what you mean and thank you very much for your advice.

BTR7 at that time is because of the size of some components such as electronic switches can not be placed, so it was evaluated to cancel the LO

In fact, according to our testing, our current PO, and LO output indicators are very small differences, and this does not affect the use.

If you really care, it is recommended to choose our player, there are also car mode, like I am in my car put a M11 PLUS or M6


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jun 22, 2022)

LoryWiv said:


> Does the BTR7 retain the same small form factor as BTR5?


Slightly larger than BTR7

EDIT:
I think a more correct answer would be to put up a comparison chart of their as much as inches


----------



## EdgeDC

LoryWiv said:


> Does the BTR7 retain the same small form factor as BTR5?


According to released specs:

*BTR5 / BTR5 2021:* 72mm x 32mm x 11.1mm (excluding back clip)
*BTR7:* 83.6mm x 39.6 mm x 14.2mm (_presumably_ also excluding back clip)

So the BTR7 will be 11.6mm longer, 7.6mm wider and 3.1mm thicker than the BTR5 / BTR5 2021.


----------



## ilianto

EdgeDC said:


> Well that's a bummer. Surely you can see my point though... the BTR5 and BTR7 are both small and perfect to become a high-quality Bluetooth solution for many car stereo systems. FiiO obviously knows this, because you even have a "Car Mode" in the BTR5 (and presumably in the upcoming BTR7, too). However, if using it with a car stereo that has its own amplifier stage, a Line Out from the BTR device would be optimal, right? I mean - do you expect people are using Car Mode with headphones? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense, IMO.
> 
> I hope that for future BTR products (especially on the higher end), FiiO considers adding a Line Out option in the design from the very start. Car Mode + Line Out would be ideal.


Hi, I am wondering why the need for a line out? Headphone out works just fine for me so far, I just need to max the volume...


----------



## C4PPY (Jun 21, 2022)

> rarewolf said:
> 
> 
> > Qualcomm Snapdragon Bluetooth?? Please say yes…


@FiiO This and hopefully support for Aptx Voice under the Aptx Adaptive part?


----------



## caustic386

juliangst said:


> But the graph shows ~320mW@32 Ohms at 0.0007% which is exactly what Fiio claims





FiiO Willson said:


> Not yet, 320mW @ less than 1% THD+N



My fault, I see it now.  Downside of looking at graphs on mobile, especially non-linear ones. I couldn't see the 300mW line.


----------



## caustic386

FiiO Willson said:


> Very promising, our engineers are working hard to make it happen



So, for now, LDAC supports hardware GEQ?  The usual 10-band?


----------



## MachinistNL (Aug 12, 2022)

I’ll buy one. Waiting for EU release!

*Edit: Got it and it’s all I need for all purposes. Fantastic piece of gear.

Do miss a clip to hang it on a backpack strap though.


----------



## EdgeDC

ilianto said:


> Hi, I am wondering why the need for a line out? Headphone out works just fine for me so far, I just need to max the volume...


It's not just whether it "works" or not. The reason I am asking for a Line Out is because it is cleaner to only have one amplifier in the chain. If you use the (amplified) headphone out to then connect to an external amplifier (such as a car stereo), your analog signal is then going through *two* amplifier stages - the one inside the BTR _and_ the one in your car stereo.

If the BTR offered a Line Out option in the car scenario, it would effectively turn it from a DAC/AMP device into just a DAC - and the only amplifier stage in use would be the one in your car's stereo. That would result in a cleaner audio signal than having two amplifiers in the chain (as good as the THX amps are, they are simply unnecessary if you plan on using a car stereo anyway).

Line Out would bypass the internal amplifiers of the BTR.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jun 21, 2022)

Good explanation from Mojo thread on why double amping might not be such a big of a deal after all.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ge-95-of-thread.885405/page-291#post-16967997


----------



## EdgeDC

Andrew_WOT said:


> Good explanation from Mojo thread on why double amping might not be such a big of a deal after all.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ge-95-of-thread.885405/page-291#post-16967997


Interesting, thanks for sharing that - but the key is to still produce a "line level" output from the DAC though, right? At the very least, offering a fixed-volume setting that configures the built-in amp to provide a consistent line level signal that is optimal for external amplification.


----------



## Jeff Graw

FiiO Willson said:


> In UAC mode, it does not support computer-driven mic,



Would be a small nicety, but not a big loss.



FiiO Willson said:


> In Bluetooth mode, can only use the BTR7 mic



This, on the other hand, is a bit lame.


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jun 21, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Slightly larger than BTR7(sic)





EdgeDC said:


> According to released specs:
> 
> *BTR5 / BTR5 2021:* 72mm x 32mm x 11.1mm (excluding back clip)
> *BTR7:* 83.6mm x 39.6 mm x 14.2mm (_presumably_ also excluding back clip)
> ...



84% larger by volume. If EdgeDC has the correct numbers, that's anything but slight.


----------



## EdgeDC

Jeff Graw said:


> 84% larger by volume. If EdgeDC has the correct numbers, that's anything but slight.


Well to be fair, they had to make more room the notably larger screen and also the 4.4mm balanced jack (the BTR5 only has a tiny 2.5mm balanced jack - both have a 3.5mm SE jack, of course).


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jun 21, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> Well to be fair, they had to make more room the notably larger screen and also the 4.4mm balanced jack (the BTR5 only has a tiny 2.5mm balanced jack - both have a 3.5mm SE jack, of course).



For sure. Not an excuse for dishonesty though, again, if the above numbers are accurate.


----------



## EdgeDC (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeff Graw said:


> For sure. Not an excuse for dishonesty though, again, if the above numbers are accurate.


That’s a bit harsh, IMO. The word “slightly” is somewhat subjective, and volume will of course increase exponentially compared to the individual distance measurements.

I don’t think it’s _that_ much bigger (subjectively) in the scheme of things, and I don’t think FiiO Wilson intended to deceive.


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jun 21, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> That’s a bit harsh, IMO. The word “slightly” is somewhat subjective, and volume will of course increase exponentially compared to the individual distance measurements.
> 
> I don’t think it’s _that_ much bigger (subjectively) in the scheme of things, and I don’t think FiiO Wilson intended to deceive.



An iPhone 13 Pro Max is 42% larger than an iPhone SE. No one--absolutely no one--would say the former is slightly larger than the later, except facetiously or ignorantly or dishonestly. It's a substantial difference in size which also feels substantial. To get from the one to the other, you need to cross several size categories. We're talking twice again that increase. Once more, assuming your dimensions are accurate (and don't include the clip) there's no way to interpret an 84% size increase as "slight," and no universe where trying to pass it off as that could be interpreted as honest. It's nowhere close to the realm of subjective license.


----------



## ClieOS

EdgeDC said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing that - but the key is to still produce a "line level" output from the DAC though, right? At the very least, offering a fixed-volume setting that configures the built-in amp to provide a consistent line level signal that is optimal for external amplification.



There is no hard industrial definition of what 'line level' has to be. Besides the fact that most will agree that a line level signal should be the cleanest signal a device can offer, most companies just make up their own number / voltage. Before the age of iPod, most audio companies used 2V as standard. But iPod was so popular that the industry started to follow Apple to lower their line-out to 1V, then to 0.5V (which was basically what Apple offered on their iPod's line-out dock). After iPod is gone, these days you will find different voltage all over the place. Chord for an example like to use 3V, which will most definitely clip most older amp that was made to follow the Apple's standard. Generally speaking, 2V is still the most common choice due to legacy reason but it really depends on the manufacturer.

Now going back to BTR7 - since we want the cleanest signal (= lowest distortion / highest SNR) for double amping, the measurement done by L7Audio lab already shows us that it should be around 1.2V or so on single-ended or 2V for balanced output.


----------



## EdgeDC (Jun 22, 2022)

Jeff Graw said:


> An iPhone 13 Pro Max is 42% larger than an iPhone SE. No one--absolutely no one--would say the former is slightly larger than the later, except facetiously or ignorantly or dishonestly. It's a substantial difference in size which also feels substantial. To get from the one to the other, you need to cross several size categories. We're talking twice again that increase. Once more, assuming your dimensions are accurate (and don't include the clip) there's no way to interpret an 84% size increase as "slight," and no universe where trying to pass it off as that could be interpreted as honest. It's nowhere close to the realm of subjective license.


Looking at it another way, the BTR7 is:

16% longer
24% wider
28% thicker
...than the BTR5. It's not insignificant, no. Me though? I'll reserve judgement until I see it in person, or at _least_ pics & video alongside a BTR5. It's a matter of relative perspective and personal priorities. The way I see it, the BTR7 is both notably better featured _and_ more powerful than the BTR5, so I don't personally begrudge the size increase that is listed. You apparently do. Fair enough.

In any case, it's all academic - if you don't like the size, don't buy one, right? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## EdgeDC

ClieOS said:


> There is no hard industrial definition of what 'line level' has to be. Besides the fact that most will agree that a line level signal should be the cleanest signal a device can offer, most companies just make up their own number / voltage. Before the age of iPod, most audio companies used 2V as standard. But iPod was so popular that the industry started to follow Apple to lower their line-out to 1V, then to 0.5V (which was basically what Apple offered on their iPod's line-out dock). After iPod is gone, these days you will find different voltage all over the place. Chord for an example like to use 3V, which will most definitely clip most older amp that was made to follow the Apple's standard. Generally speaking, 2V is still the most common choice due to legacy reason but it really depends on the manufacturer.
> 
> Now going back to BTR7 - since we want the cleanest signal (= lowest distortion / highest SNR) for double amping, the measurement done by L7Audio lab already shows us that it should be around 1.2V or so on single-ended or 2V for balanced output.


Thank you for that clarification. Using L7Audio's measurements then - FiiO making an optional mode available in the BTR7 that locks in those voltages specifically for double amp scenarios (such as the car stereo) would be nice, would it not?


----------



## Jeff Graw

EdgeDC said:


> The way I see it, the BTR7 is both notably better featured _and_ more powerful than the BTR5, so I don't personally begrudge the size increase that is listed. You apparently do.



I begrudge dishonesty from manufacturers, as well as overly permissive audiophiles who help to enable predatory practices. There's a reason this industry is littered with exploitation and snake oil, and we consumers are one half of that equation.

Notice I never begrudged the size increase. I never said "this is too big to fit the portable role" or anything of that nature. Whether the size and price increases are justified will come down to performance, characteristics, and also individual use case. I only took umbrage with a rep describing an obviously substantial size increase (assuming listed dimensions are accurate) as "slight."


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jun 21, 2022)

I actually like that it's bigger than toy size ES100 or BTR5. Seems like it will be close to UP5 size wise. 
But may be we should let this "slightly bigger" go and discuss other aspects. Fiio posted dimension, whether it's slightly or not slightly bigger is subjective.


----------



## EdgeDC

Jeff Graw said:


> I begrudge dishonesty from manufacturers, as well as overly permissive audiophiles who help to enable predatory practices. There's a reason this industry is littered with exploitation and snake oil, and we consumers are one half of that equation.
> 
> Notice I never begrudged the size increase. I never said "this is too big to fit the portable role" or anything of that nature. Whether the size and price increases are justified will come down to performance, characteristics, and also individual use case. I only took umbrage with a rep describing an obviously substantial size increase (assuming listed dimensions are accurate) as "slight."


Sorry, but I have a hard time seeing the words "slightly larger" as predatory, especially when the dimensions are clearly published.

Could he have chosen a more appropriate adjective? Sure - "a bit larger", "somewhat larger", etc. However IMO you are going a long way further in your accusation over a simple descriptive term.


----------



## Jeff Graw

EdgeDC said:


> Sorry, but I have a hard time seeing the words "slightly larger" as predatory, especially when the dimensions are clearly published.



You're fallaciously mixing and matching.

I asserted that if the specs are accurate, then "slightly increased" is a dishonest description, which is true.

I asserted that overly permissive audiophiles enable predatory behavior. Also true. Lesson being, don't be too permissive.

I _did not_ assert that describing the size increase dishonestly was predatory. You could make the argument, but the phrasing would be disproportionate to the possible transgression.

I felt no need to post anything after "84% is hardly slight" by the way. This is dragging on because we're responding to one another.


----------



## ClieOS

I think everything is relative to individual's prospective. If we were comparing BTR7 to BTR5 and Q7, then yes, BTR7 is slightly bigger than BTR5. If we were comparing BTR7 to BTR5 and BTR3, then obviously BTR7 seems significantly larger. 

All prospective.


----------



## EdgeDC

Jeff Graw said:


> You're fallaciously mixing and matching.
> 
> I asserted that if the specs are accurate, then "slightly increased" is a dishonest description, which is true.
> 
> ...





Jeff Graw said:


> I begrudge dishonesty from manufacturers, as well as overly permissive audiophiles who help to enable predatory practices


OK, so no, you didn't directly call FiiO predatory, but you suggestively accused _me_ of helping to enable predatory practices by being "overly permissive" towards a manufacturer... and we've only been discussing one manufacturer here. Your tone and language has been far more aggressive than is warranted. That is all I was trying to call into question. We went from you disagreeing with the use of the term "slightly larger" to "dishonesty" to me being "overly permissive" and "enabling predatory practices". That's a HUGE leap in a very short amount of time, and quite frankly ridiculous.

All of the actual product dimensions were published well before FiiO Wilson's comment. That makes the whole thing _(over two subjective words) _quite irrelevant. Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill - sheesh.


----------



## jmwant

audiomelon7 said:


> Will the BTR7 support EQ when using LDAC?


PMEQ with LDAC, combined with THX amplification. That would be awesome.


----------



## jmwant

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes,  BTR7 support EQ when using LDAC


That's nice!


----------



## rarewolf

jmwant said:


> PMEQ with LDAC, combined with THX amplification. That would be awesome.



I don’t understand. What does EQ have to do with LDAC? Isn’t the adjustment made before the handoff to Bluetooth regardless of which Bt codec?


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jun 22, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> But you suggestively accused _me_ of helping to enable predatory practices by being "overly permissive" towards a manufacturer...
> 
> All of the actual product dimensions were published well before FiiO Wilson's comment. That makes the whole thing _(over two subjective words) _quite irrelevant. Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill - sheesh.



You assert here that a misleading claim from a manufacturer is irrelevant if they also published correct information previously. I don't know about you, but that does sound rather over-permissive to me.

If someone came into this thread, saw the "slightly larger" comment, took it to heart and placed an order, only to find that the product was closer to twice as large which negatively affected their use case, is the consumer at fault for taking a rep at their word?


----------



## ClieOS

Jeff Graw said:


> If someone came into this thread, saw the "slightly larger" comment, took it to heart and placed an order, only to find that the product was closer to twice as large which negatively affected their use case, is the consumer at fault for taking a rep at their word?


I think any consumer that doesn't do his / her own due diligence should bear some responsibility.


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jun 22, 2022)

ClieOS said:


> I think any consumer that doesn't do his / her own due diligence should bear some responsibility.



Sure, easy to agree that they have some responsibility, but in the case they were misled by a manufacturer the lion's share is on the later. I hope this is easy to agree with too. Correct information existing somewhere on the internet does not give manufacturers carte blanche.


----------



## jsmiller58

Jeff Graw said:


> Sure, easy to agree that they have _some _responsibility, but in the case they were misled by a manufacturer most of the fault is on the later. The fact that correct information is somewhere on the internet does not give manufacturers carte blanche.


I think that ~40% larger when the baseline is a BTR5 is — to me at least — close enough to qualify as ”slightly” larger.  Now, when the baseline is a typical suburban home, 40% larger would not feel ”slightly” larger.

You definitely have every right to draw your conclusions.  Hopefully you won’t begrudge the conclusions drawn by others.


----------



## Jeff Graw

jsmiller58 said:


> I think that ~40% larger when the baseline is a BTR5...


It's 84% larger.


----------



## ClieOS (Jun 22, 2022)

Jeff Graw said:


> Sure, easy to agree that they have some responsibility, but in the case they were misled by a manufacturer the lion's share is on the later. I hope this is easy to agree with too. Correct information existing somewhere on the internet does not give manufacturers carte blanche.


I don't fully agree, but I think you have at least in every way successfully blow up this issue to deter any reasonably intelligent human from mistakenly buying BTR7 because it is "slightly larger" than BTR5. So if you are still unhappy at this point, just don't buy it. I really don't see how this holy war be any more meaningful / meaningless going forward for both sides of the argument. Let's move on.


----------



## LoryWiv

I will ask cautiously as I DON'T want to start a conflict, but do we have any information about improved Bluetooth range and connection stability of BTR7. I love my BTR5 but it's Bluetooth performance is an Achilles heel in several of my my use cases other than line of site to source.


----------



## EdgeDC

LoryWiv said:


> I will ask cautiously as I DON'T want to start a conflict, but do we have any information about improved Bluetooth range and connection stability of BTR7. I love my BTR5 but it's Bluetooth performance is an Achilles heel in several of my my use cases other than line of site to source.


According to specs that have been released:

BTR5 Bluetooth chip: Qualcomm CSR8675
BTR7 Bluetooth chip: Qualcomm QCC5124

I'm not an expert on how these two chips compare, but they definitely changed the chip to a newer one, so there is hope that the BTR7 will have improved Bluetooth connectivity compared to the BTR5.

I can't vouch for its accuracy, but I did find this link that compares the two: QCC5124 vs CSR8675 - Industry News - Shenzhen Feasycom Co.,Ltd


----------



## ClieOS

BT range also has a lot to do with the actual PCB design / antenna position+power / housing material. It isn't as simple as chip-to-chip comparison.


----------



## Ab10

Hello fellow members and manufacturer 

I just want to know ; Any shirt / belt mount case clip will be available / included in the box ? So far Fiio able to provide the solution with BTR 3 & 5….this time will they follow iFi ? like not providing any mounting option.


----------



## EdgeDC

ClieOS said:


> BT range also has a lot to do with the actual PCB design / antenna position+power / housing material. It isn't as simple as chip-to-chip comparison.


Good point - I guess we’ll have to wait and see whether this (see attached photo) turns out to be more than marketing?


----------



## someyoungguy

I compared the dimensions the other day with the Colibri specs (as I have a Colibri at hand). They’re pretty similar.

In all honesty the Colibri in hand doesn’t feel that different from a usual dongle. Mathematically it might seem a much bigger three dimensional volume than a dongle like the Chronos or Questyle M12/15 - all of which I have at hand to compare in person. But in everyday use it’s not really that different, so I think “slight” is fine for the size description, because that’s how it feels in person. Mojo (which I also have at hand) feels much more substantial and inconvenient for portable use than the Colibri. So if BTR7 is Colibri-sized (which the specs confirm) then I won’t have any problems using it on the go.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Jeff Graw said:


> An iPhone 13 Pro Max is 42% larger than an iPhone SE. No one--absolutely no one--would say the former is slightly larger than the later, except facetiously or ignorantly or dishonestly. It's a substantial difference in size which also feels substantial. To get from the one to the other, you need to cross several size categories. We're talking twice again that increase. Once more, assuming your dimensions are accurate (and don't include the clip) there's no way to interpret an 84% size increase as "slight," and no universe where trying to pass it off as that could be interpreted as honest. It's nowhere close to the realm of subjective license.


.
Sorry, maybe my answer is not as strict as yours

In fact the size  we are published on the official website. And "Slightly larger" is my intuition, I do not think that the smaller the product, the better, but from his design and functionality.

Just like @EdgeDC  said, because of the existence of the display and 4.4mm headset holder, the product size is definitely larger than BTR5


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jun 23, 2022)

Jeff Graw said:


> Sure, easy to agree that they have some responsibility, but in the case they were misled by a manufacturer the lion's share is on the later. I hope this is easy to agree with too. Correct information existing somewhere on the internet does not give manufacturers carte blanche.





jsmiller58 said:


> I think that ~40% larger when the baseline is a BTR5 is — to me at least — close enough to qualify as ”slightly” larger.  Now, when the baseline is a typical suburban home, 40% larger would not feel ”slightly” larger.
> 
> You definitely have every right to draw your conclusions.  Hopefully you won’t begrudge the conclusions drawn by others.





ClieOS said:


> I don't fully agree, but I think you have at least in every way successfully blow up this issue to deter any reasonably intelligent human from mistakenly buying BTR7 because it is "slightly larger" than BTR5. So if you are still unhappy at this point, just don't buy it. I really don't see how this holy war be any more meaningful / meaningless going forward for both sides of the argument. Let's move on.


Sorry Everyone, Sorry @Jeff Graw :

First of all, I did not intend to mislead, and in fact I never calculated how much it has increased compared to BTR5

Thank you for calculating the 84% value, which I really haven't done before either. It's just how I feel in my hands. Maybe I've been doing a lot of larger products lately and haven't paid much attention to that.

In fact I often communicate the content here with the aim of making more consumers more aware of our products.

I sometimes make some mistakes, thank you for the correction.

I hope not to dwell on this anymore.

Thanks again @Jeff Graw  for your seriousness, I will follow up by paying attention to the words used and try to answer your questions with data


*Special note, the picture above this figure is also displayed in equal scale*


----------



## someyoungguy (Jun 22, 2022)

I don’t mean to drag this on, but after posting above I thought I should have included some photos for perspective.

Here’s the dimensions of:
Colibri: 77 x 35 x 14
BTR7: 84 x 40 x 14.5

And here’s how Colibri looks against the DACs I have, with the good old iPhone 6S thrown in to have a phone for comparison:



And thickness:


----------



## audiomelon7

rarewolf said:


> I don’t understand. What does EQ have to do with LDAC? Isn’t the adjustment made before the handoff to Bluetooth regardless of which Bt codec?


On the BTR5, EQ was available on all Bluetooth codecs with the exception of LDAC. Given the increased demands of LDAC the Bluetooth chip was not able to process the EQ in the implementation. The upgraded Bluetooth chip in the BTR7 solves this problem.


----------



## Jeff Graw

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry Everyone, Sorry @Jeff Graw :
> Thanks again @Jeff Graw  for your seriousness, I will follow up by paying attention to the words used and try to answer your questions with data



No worries. In fairness it did get blown a bit out of proportion (no pun intended), when myself and a few other posters got stuck in a feedback loop.


----------



## audiomelon7

Could FiiO comment on the decrease in SNR performance from the BTR5 2021 to the BTR7 shown in this comparison from their German website? I was hoping for and improvement in the BTR7 to be across the board but if this is the case I am considering just upgrading to the BTR5 2021 version.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jun 26, 2022)

audiomelon7 said:


> Could FiiO comment on the decrease in SNR performance from the BTR5 2021 to the BTR7 shown in this comparison from their German website? I was hoping for and improvement in the BTR7 to be across the board but if this is the case I am considering just upgrading to the BTR5 2021 version.


Would that difference in SNR be detectable to humans... or bats...?

Unless the size of the device puts you off, the BTR7 seems to be an upgrade over the BTR5 2021 (screen, battery, output power).  If FIIO succeds in getting PEQ to work over LDAC (as they reported they are trying to) it would be a great win (if you care about LDAC & PEQ).


----------



## Bathory

I really like the look, but dunno if it warrants a upgrade over the btr5


----------



## audiomelon7

jsmiller58 said:


> Would that difference in SNR be detectable to humans... or bats...?
> 
> Unless the size of the device puts you off, the BTR7 seems to be an upgrade over the BTR5 2021 (screen, battery, output power).  If FIIO succeds in getting PEQ to work over LDAC (as they reported they are trying to) it would be a great win (if you care about LDAC & PEQ).


I think there is more that goes into the sound quality than just the quoted SNR, but having it go down by 4 dB doesn’t seem like a good sign and I am wondering if there is an explanation why.


----------



## jsmiller58

audiomelon7 said:


> I think there is more that goes into the sound quality than just the quoted SNR, but having it go down by 4 dB doesn’t seem like a good sign and I am wondering if there is an explanation why.


Nothing wrong with you asking the question.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Could it be due to THXAAA-28 amp in the signal path?


----------



## bwardrop

Would I be able to use this with a PS5 and a gaming headset with 4 pole? Not a lot of dacs support UAC1 and this looks like a fantastic option if it works.


----------



## FiiO Willson

audiomelon7 said:


> Could FiiO comment on the decrease in SNR performance from the BTR5 2021 to the BTR7 shown in this comparison from their German website? I was hoping for and improvement in the BTR7 to be across the board but if this is the case I am considering just upgrading to the BTR5 2021 version.


The BTR7 DAC direct out of the noise and the BTR5 is basically the same, the difference is that the BTR7 added Independent amplified power amplifier circuit（like THX AAA28*2 etc.） , so the SNR is  little smaller.

But 118dB is also very good,better than many players and desktop decoders.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Andrew_WOT said:


> Could it be due to THXAAA-28 amp in the signal path?


Yes, the THX AAA 28 amp of high power at the same time, will increase the amplification of some noise, 
But overall SNR reduction is very small, so the BTR7 is still very good


----------



## Lifter59

Andrew_WOT said:


> Any place to put preorder in US?


I just pre-ordered mine at Audio46 - https://audio46.com/products/fiio-btr7-portable-high-fidelity-bluetooth-amp-dac


----------



## Surf Monkey

Lifter59 said:


> I just pre-ordered mine at Audio46 - https://audio46.com/products/fiio-btr7-portable-high-fidelity-bluetooth-amp-dac



It’s throwing a 406 (access denied) error now.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Lifter59 said:


> I just pre-ordered mine at Audio46 - https://audio46.com/products/fiio-btr7-portable-high-fidelity-bluetooth-amp-dac


Thanks, too bad that the only ETA they provide is "Coming Soon". May be it's more prudent to wait a little.


----------



## FiiO

It will be available in US market at about next month if everything goes well. Thanks for waiting!

Best regards


----------



## Lifter59

Andrew_WOT said:


> Thanks, too bad that the only ETA they provide is "Coming Soon". May be it's more prudent to wait a little.


Well, since Audio46 is an authorized distributor in the US I believe they will be one of the first to get inventory (August I believe) so we shall see. They don't charge for the item until they ship so I could exercise other options if they appear sooner.


----------



## Lifter59

Surf Monkey said:


> It’s throwing a 406 (access denied) error now.


Hmmm - just worked for me now. What browser are you using?


----------



## C4PPY

C4PPY said:


> @FiiO This and hopefully support for Aptx Voice under the Aptx Adaptive part?


@FiiO what say you? 😉


----------



## Surf Monkey

Lifter59 said:


> Hmmm - just worked for me now. What browser are you using?



Page must have come back up. It’s working for me now too.


----------



## FiiO

C4PPY said:


> @FiiO what say you? 😉


Dear C4PPY,
Sorry I do not understand this question clearly. What feature would you need?
Best regards


----------



## FiiO

An extraordinary view, into the power of sound!  FiiO's Portable Bluetooth Amplifier BTR7 Is Officially Released!​






Travel freely in the HiFi audio world! The brand-new high-end portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 features the seventh-generation mecha design language, giving it riveting looks. Its comfort-and-ergonomics optimized laminated aluminum alloy body is paired with a 1.3-inch IPS color display that is the showpiece of the BTR7. The display features a brand-new, colorful UI that presents important information such as volume, power, gain, and audio format in an intuitive way – just another part of the BTR7's brilliance.

As one of the high-end models, the BTR7 features the ES9219C in each of the left and right channels, which is paired with a low-pass filter and an amplifier in a highly-optimized audio architecture that captures every last detail and dynamics in your music. And with support for MQA, your music will definitely come across clearly and boldly. In terms of the amp structure, the BTR7 is the first portable Bluetooth amplifier to utilize 2 of the THX AAA-28 amplifiers. The FiiO R&D team had a breakthrough and was able to fit 4 channels of the THX AAA amplifiers into a compact body for a fully balanced audio design – resulting in 88% more single-ended power output and 30% more balanced power output compared to previous designs. Experience an extraordinarily bold symphony of music with the BTR7.

For Bluetooth DAC/Amps, a high-quality DAC makes great sense. The Qualcomm QCC5124 Bluetooth chip adopted in the BTR7, with its dual DSP and dual-core CPU architecture, not only ensures stable connections but also supports both high-res formats like LDAC/aptX HD/aptX Adaptive and more common formats like AAC/SBC. Moreover, the BTR7 adopts FiiO's own patented seamless metal frame antenna design, which not only looks handsome but also ensures Bluetooth connections are more stable and interference-free.

Not just a little fun. As a multifunctional Bluetooth amplifier, the BTR7 needs plenty of battery power when used throughout the day. Not only has the battery capacity been increased to 880mAh, but both wired and wireless charging supports allow you to charge in more scenarios. USB wired charging is fast and efficient, while Qi wireless charging is convenient.

*Keep features of the BTR7 include:*
--Color IPS display
--High-performance DAC ES9219C*2
--THX AAA-28*2 amps
--Qualcomm QCC5124 Bluetooth chip
--XMOS XUF208
--Wired+Wireless charging support
--3.5+4.4mm outputs
--One-click "dongle" mode
--Supports app control and OTA upgrade

*The BTR7 is available on our AliExpress Official Store. Click the link below to take it home right away.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004473518477.html
Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## C4PPY

FiiO said:


> Dear C4PPY,
> Sorry I do not understand this question clearly. What feature would you need?
> Best regards


We where looking for if the BTR7 was Snapdragon Sound certified? And if the AptX Voice part under Aptx Adaptive was supported? 
Much like what is done on the UWTS5.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

In case you missed measurements by Mr. Wolf
https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/fiio-btr7/


----------



## gto88

This is like a mini-q7.
Fiio is covering all ground of dac/amp.  Good jobs.


----------



## Surf Monkey

gto88 said:


> This is like a mini-q7.
> Fiio is covering all ground of dac/amp.  Good jobs.



Looks very interesting to me as well. I really like my BTR5 and this looks like it adds a lot of what I feel the 5 currently lacks. Cool.


----------



## tudedude (Jul 2, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry Everyone, Sorry @Jeff Graw :
> 
> 
> Thank you for calculating the 84% value, which I really haven't done before either. It's just how I feel in my hands. Maybe I've been doing a lot of larger products lately and haven't paid much attention to that.


That doesn't look like an 84% difference. Either there's some weird optical illusion going on or I think someone's math is off lol.
I just did the math and it's a 58.4% difference. Larger a difference than it initially looks. Just by the eye test I would have said 25-30% so I can see why someone would say it's slightly larger.

*EDIT: I was calculating the difference in size. He was calculating the increase in size. So nevermind the math is about right.*


----------



## caustic386

FiiO Willson said:


> Very promising, our engineers are working hard to make it happen



I'm a little confused on this, so in the meantime it's a 10 band until maybe a future firmware update?


----------



## C4PPY

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry,
> In UAC mode, it does not support computer-driven mic,
> In Bluetooth mode, can only use the BTR7 mic


Would that also mean using the CTIA mic via BT?


----------



## Jeff Graw

tudedude said:


> That doesn't look like an 84% difference. Either there's some weird optical illusion going on or I think someone's math is off lol.
> I just did the math and it's a 58.4% difference. Larger a difference than it initially looks. Just by the eye test I would have said 25-30% so I can see why someone would say it's slightly larger.



Your math is wrong.

83.6 * 39.6 * 14.2 = 47009.952
72 * 32 * 11.2 = 25,804.8

100 * (1 - 47009.952 / 25,804.8) = 82.175%

Slight variance from previous 84% figure is because the picture shows 11.2mm for btr 5 depth, while the spec sheet lists 11.1mm.


----------



## tudedude

Jeff Graw said:


> Your math is wrong.
> 
> 83.6 * 39.6 * 14.2 = 47009.952
> 72 * 32 * 11.2 = 25,804.8
> ...


I used an online difference calculator and this is what it spit out:
Difference of 47009.952 and 25804.8 = |47009.952 - 25804.8|/((47009.952 + 25804.8)/2) = 21205.152/36407.376 = 0.58244109655142 = 58.244109655142%

https://www.calculator.net/percent-...par2=25,804.8&ctype=3&x=28&y=16#pctdifference


----------



## EdgeDC (Jul 2, 2022)

tudedude said:


> I used an online difference calculator and this is what it spit out:
> Difference of 47009.952 and 25804.8 = |47009.952 - 25804.8|/((47009.952 + 25804.8)/2) = 21205.152/36407.376 = 0.58244109655142 = 58.244109655142%
> 
> https://www.calculator.net/percent-calculator.html?c3par1=47009.952&c3par2=25,804.8&ctype=3&x=28&y=16#pctdifference


You're calculating a measurement of the delta vs the original size instead of simply the original size vs. the new size.

As much as I firmly disagree with Jeff Graw's assessment how big of a deal the size change is, I do agree with his math.

In terms of *volume*, the BTR7 is 84% larger than the BTR5 (when using the 11.1mm BTR5 spec sheet thickness).

The thing is, volume changes are affected by a multiplication of _three_ dimensional changes, so it grows much faster than may seem apparent when holding the two devices. When you look at the dimensional changes individually, it's not as dramatic as 84%, but they collectively add up. From a previous comment of mine in this thread:


EdgeDC said:


> Looking at it another way, the BTR7 is:
> 
> 16% longer
> 24% wider
> ...



Let's take a much simpler example, using a simple cube. If a cube is 10mm x 10mm x 10mm in dimension, then it has 1,000 cubic mm of volume (aka 1 cubic cm). Now, many people subconsciously think that by doubling all 3 dimensions, that's double the size, right? So... a 20mm x 20mm x 20mm cube. But in terms of volume, that is 8,000 cubic mm of volume, or 8 cubic cm... and is now *800% larger* (in volume) than the original cube, _not 100% larger._

So... yeah. Volume differences will grow very fast with relatively small changes in individual dimensions. That's why "84% larger" sounds scary but in reality, when you look at the individual dimension changes, it's noticeable, but not ridiculous.


----------



## tudedude

EdgeDC said:


> You're calculating a measurement of the delta vs the original size instead of simply the original size vs. the new size.
> 
> As much as I firmly disagree with Jeff Graw's assessment how big of a deal the size change is, I do agree with his math.
> 
> ...


So what numbers would you input into the calculator? I inputted both volumes,  original and new size in the calculator.  If this requires a long math lesson then never mind and I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## EdgeDC (Jul 2, 2022)

tudedude said:


> So what numbers would you input into the calculator? I inputted both volumes,  original and new size in the calculator.  If this requires a long math lesson then never mind and I'll just take your word for it.


Switch the numbers around in the calculator. You were calculating the *decrease %* of a BTR5 down from a BTR7. We were talking about the *increase %* of the BTR7 from a BTR5. Those percentages will not be the same (yeah, math works that way, because it depends where your starting point is).


----------



## tudedude (Jul 2, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> Switch the numbers around in the calculator. You were calculating the *decrease %* of a BTR5 down from a BTR7. We were talking about the *increased size* of the BTR7 from a BTR5. Those percentages will not be the same.


I wasn't calculating decrease/increase. I was calculating the difference percentage. The difference percent is the same both ways.

edit: I find this pretty interesting.  So while an increase in volume of 82% may seem like a lot, it's also only a difference of 58% in volume. So i guess it's about how you perceive something. When I pick up two items, what do I immediately calculate in my mind,  the difference in size or the increase in size?


----------



## EdgeDC (Jul 3, 2022)

tudedude said:


> I wasn't calculating decrease/increase. I was calculating the difference percentage. The difference percent is the same both ways.
> 
> edit: I find this pretty interesting.  So while an increase in volume of 82% may seem like a lot, it's also only a difference of 58% in volume. So i guess it's about how you perceive something. When I pick up two items, what do I immediately calculate in my mind,  the difference in size or the increase in size?


If the percentage difference was the same both ways, then the calculation results would be the same regardless of which way you put them into the calculator.

Percentage increase is _not_ the same as percentage decrease between the same two objects.

A 20 cm line is twice as long (100% longer) as a 10cm line.
A 10cm line is half as long (50% shorter) as a 20cm line.

100% and 50% are not the same percentages. It depends on which way you are calculating, and where your starting point is.

Put another way, using your numbers - the BTR7 is 82% larger than the BTR5. The BTR5 is 45% smaller than the BTR7. Both are true.

EDIT: Correction from 58% to 45% for the BTR5 being smaller than the BTR7.


----------



## tudedude

EdgeDC said:


> If the percentage difference was the same both ways, then the calculation results would be the same regardless of which way you put them into the calculator.
> 
> Percentage increase is _not_ the same as percentage decrease between the same two objects.
> 
> ...


Then you have to take this up with calculator.net because it's giving me the same percentage difference.

https://www.calculator.net/percent-...3par2=25804.8&ctype=3&x=17&y=29#pctdifference

Difference of 47009.952 and 25804.8 are *58.244109655142%
Steps:*
Difference of 47009.952 and 25804.8 = |47009.952 - 25804.8|/((47009.952 + 25804.8)/2) = 21205.152/36407.376 = 0.58244109655142 = 58.244109655142%
25804.8 is a *45.107793345545%* decrease of 47009.952.


https://www.calculator.net/percent-...ar2=47009.952&ctype=3&x=33&y=22#pctdifference
Difference of 25804.8 and 47009.952 are *58.244109655142%
Steps:*
Difference of 25804.8 and 47009.952 = |25804.8 - 47009.952|/((25804.8 + 47009.952)/2) = 21205.152/36407.376 = 0.58244109655142 = 58.244109655142%
47009.952 is a *82.175223214286%* increase of 25804.8.
*Steps:*
Percentage of increase = |25804.8 - 47009.952|/25804.8 = 21205.152/25804.8 = 0.82175223214286 = 82.175223214286%


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jul 2, 2022)

BTW, only 97 left now, was 105 when I was ordering.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004473518477.html


----------



## LoryWiv

Can anyone confirm that the BTR7 does multipoint like BTR5, i.e. - if connected to a Bluetooth music source and call comes in from paired pjhhone in range it will automatically switch to the call?

Related, a great feature of BTR5 is that when in use as a USB DAC to PC audio source, it also will automatically switch to a call via Bluetooth when incoming,. Same for BTR7?


----------



## EdgeDC

tudedude said:


> Then you have to take this up with calculator.net because it's giving me the same percentage difference.
> 
> https://www.calculator.net/percent-...3par2=25804.8&ctype=3&x=17&y=29#pctdifference
> 
> ...


OK, let me try to put it this way.

We're not trying to calculate the "difference" here. We're trying to calculate the percentage increase in volume. That is not the same thing. Your very same calculator links also show exactly that. Right there, on both the page and your own quoted text:

_"47009.952 is a *82.175223214286%* increase of 25804.8"_.

Ergo: the volume of the BTR7 has increased 82% from the BTR5.

(BTW I misquoted the wrong number for the opposite - the volume of the BTR5 has decreased 45% from the BTR7. I have edited my previous comment above to correct that.)


----------



## EdgeDC

Andrew_WOT said:


> BTW, only 97 left now, was 105 when I was ordering.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004473518477.html


Now only 96 left, as I type this. Good to give people the heads up. 👍

Side note - they are only offering the standard version right now, not the Apple Lightning version (I think it's really just an extra cable) for US$10 more. Maybe there's a delay on getting those cables ready? 🤷‍♂️

Incidentally, I show an updated/changed link (which I think the old one redirects to anyway):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804287203725.html

One benefit of the new link though - the old one does not work unless you are _already_ logged in to AliExpress. The new link above seems to work regardless of whether you are logged in yet or not.


----------



## tudedude

EdgeDC said:


> OK, let me try to put it this way.
> 
> We're not trying to calculate the "difference" here. We're trying to calculate the percentage increase in volume. That is not the same thing. Your very same calculator links also show exactly that. Right there, on both the page and your own


yeah i know,  that's what I've been trying to say.


----------



## romekbono

@FiiO  Hello Team, Did you manage to develop on the btr7 an PEQ like the qudelix 5k did ?


----------



## jsmiller58

romekbono said:


> @FiiO  Hello Team, Did you manage to develop on the btr7 an PEQ like the qudelix 5k did ?


FiiO is working on it:  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...7-is-officially-released.963808/post-17014359


----------



## ClieOS

Just placed an order.


----------



## FiiO

C4PPY said:


> We where looking for if the BTR7 was Snapdragon Sound certified? And if the AptX Voice part under Aptx Adaptive was supported?
> Much like what is done on the UWTS5.


Dear C4PPY,

Both no.

Best regards


----------



## romekbono

jsmiller58 said:


> FiiO is working on it:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-btr7-portable-bluetooth-amplifier-color-ips-display-high-performance-dac-es9219c-2-thx-aaa-28-2-amps-3-5-4-4mm-outputs-one-click-“dongle”-mode-qualcomm-qcc5124-bluetooth-chip-fiios-portable-bluetooth-amplifier-btr7-is-officially-released.963808/post-17014359


Thank you for your answer


----------



## FiiO

Let's enjoy some picture of FiiO BTR7!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Is control software available already and for which OS? 
Also is there additional driver required for PC USB connection?


----------



## bemeurer

I have to say that I'm pretty bummed about this being based on the dated QCC5124, which only supports Bluetooth 5.0 and draws ~6ma. With LE Audio around the corner requiring Bluetooth 5.3 and LC3 support, the BTR7 is essentially obsolete already. 

I had really hoped Fiio would come out with something using the QCC5171, which does BT5.3, only draws ~4ma, and supports lossless BT and LE Audio. Maybe next time.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FiiO said:


> Let's enjoy some picture of FiiO BTR7!



Obligatory “wait, there’s a BTR7 somewhere in these pictures? I didn’t notice.”


----------



## jsmiller58

Surf Monkey said:


> Obligatory “wait, there’s a BTR7 somewhere in these pictures? I didn’t notice.”


😄


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jul 6, 2022)

I do not see shirt/belt clip mentioned or shown anywhere on the product page, are we going to get one as an additional accessory later, will it work with included leatherette case?


----------



## FiiO

Andrew_WOT said:


> Is control software available already and for which OS?
> Also is there additional driver required for PC USB connection?


Dear Andrew_WOT,

1. Android FiiO Control 3.0 and ios FiiO Control 1.15 have added the app control for BTR7.
2. In UAC 1.0 mode, no driver is needed.
In UAC 2.0 mode, you would need to install the FiiO USB DAC driver in the Windows computer first. MAC is driverless.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Andrew_WOT said:


> I do not see shirt/belt clip mentioned or shown anywhere on the product page, are we going to get one as an additional accessory later, will it work with included leatherette case?


Dear Andrew_WOT,

We do not have the plan for the clip currently. But if the need in the market is high, we will consider about that.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

LoryWiv said:


> Can anyone confirm that the BTR7 does multipoint like BTR5, i.e. - if connected to a Bluetooth music source and call comes in from paired pjhhone in range it will automatically switch to the call?
> 
> Related, a great feature of BTR5 is that when in use as a USB DAC to PC audio source, it also will automatically switch to a call via Bluetooth when incoming,. Same for BTR7?


Yes, It is same to BTR5


----------



## ipaddy

ClieOS said:


> I think any consumer that doesn't do his / her own due diligence should bear some responsibility.


I have to agree with Jeff.

The phrase "slightly larger" is objectively wrong by any reasonable standard. That actual dimensions were also published does not detract from their being wrong. A consumer does not easily visualize a comparison of specifications.

If FIIO wanted to muffle the impact, a fair way of handling the issue as a response would have been to mix in the justifications (larger screen, 4.4mm) into the response sentence, and leave it at that.

Let's not be disingenuous here. Clearly, there was an intent to pretend that the dimension increase is minor.


----------



## ipaddy

ClieOS said:


> I think any consumer that doesn't do his / her own due diligence should bear some responsibility.


Further, this is not a case of where the small rectangular box of the BTR5 or BTR5 2021, or BTR7 is always going to be slipped into a pocket, and there the pocket likely won't care all that much even with a medium-sized increase in dimensions.

Oh no. This unit is designed to be clipped to something. To clothes, to a jacket, etc. And so, it's even MORE important to correctly state the magnitude of a dimension increase. No, it's not like I'm going to be attaching a FIIO K9 Pro to my shirt sleeve. But certainly this dimensions increase is significant when one contemplates clipping it to something


----------



## ipaddy

jsmiller58 said:


> Would that difference in SNR be detectable to humans... or bats...?
> 
> Unless the size of the device puts you off, the BTR7 seems to be an upgrade over the BTR5 2021 (screen, battery, output power).  If FIIO succeds in getting PEQ to work over LDAC (as they reported they are trying to) it would be a great win (if you care about LDAC & PEQ).


Whoa. I don't know if 122 to 118 *decrease* in SNR is noticeable to human ears under normal conditions, but y'all know (or should know) how db works. It's not linear. 

Quoting the source of all human knowledge: "A 1 dB change in a sound equates to about a *26%* difference in sound energy (remember that a 3 dB difference is a doubling of energy levels). In terms of subjective loudness, a 1 dB change yields just over a 7% change. A *3 dB change yields a 100% increase* in sound energy and just over a 23% increase in loudness.

Why on earth does it lose 4 whole db????


----------



## ipaddy

bemeurer said:


> I have to say that I'm pretty bummed about this being based on the dated QCC5124, which only supports Bluetooth 5.0 and draws ~6ma. With LE Audio around the corner requiring Bluetooth 5.3 and LC3 support, the BTR7 is essentially obsolete already.
> 
> I had really hoped Fiio would come out with something using the QCC5171, which does BT5.3, only draws ~4ma, and supports lossless BT and LE Audio. Maybe next time.


I'm more bummed by the 4 db loss in SNR. That is a *huge* change, and a negative change. 

I upgraded from the BTR5 to the BTR5 2021, and like them. I am *not* going to buy a bigger, twice as expensive, BTR7 that has a decrease in SNR of 4 DB.


----------



## Surf Monkey

ipaddy said:


> I'm more bummed by the 4 db loss in SNR. That is a *huge* change, and a negative change.
> 
> I upgraded from the BTR5 to the BTR5 2021, and like them. I am *not* going to buy a bigger, twice as expensive, BTR7 that has a decrease in SNR of 4 DB.



This is discussed above. It’s due to the THX circuitry. Scroll back. Looks like a non-issue to me.


----------



## ClieOS

ipaddy said:


> I have to agree with Jeff.
> ...



...and then I thought we already moves pass that discussion.


----------



## ipaddy

Surf Monkey said:


> This is discussed above. It’s due to the THX circuitry. Scroll back. Looks like a non-issue to me.


Why is the reason relevant? Why is it a non-issue? Did you see my immediately prior post explaining what 4 db does?


----------



## ipaddy

ClieOS said:


> ...and then I thought we already moves pass that discussion.


I came late onto the scene.


----------



## jsmiller58

ipaddy said:


> I'm more bummed by the 4 db loss in SNR. That is a *huge* change, and a negative change.
> 
> I upgraded from the BTR5 to the BTR5 2021, and like them. I am *not* going to buy a bigger, twice as expensive, BTR7 that has a decrease in SNR of 4 DB.


My point stands.  I will concede the magnitude of the change is large.  The ability for any of us to perceive the difference is what I was poking fun at.  I stand by that unless you want to challenge that it is perceivable. 

Now I am not saying that you should not care about it.  You have the right to care about anything you want, of course.  But I can and will believe it is silly, that is also my right.


----------



## Surf Monkey

ipaddy said:


> Why is the reason relevant? Why is it a non-issue? Did you see my immediately prior post explaining what 4 db does?



Did you read back? Doesn’t seem like it.


----------



## ipaddy

jsmiller58 said:


> My point stands.  I will concede the magnitude of the change is large.  The ability for any of us to perceive the difference is what I was poking fun at.  I stand by that unless you want to challenge that it is perceivable.
> 
> Now I am not saying that you should not care about it.  You have the right to care about anything you want, of course.  But I can and will believe it is silly, that is also my right.


But we are all reasonable folks here, and would not ask each other to be unreasonable.

I've posted that just a 3db difference is the following: "A *3 dB change yields a 100% increase* in sound energy and just over a *23% increase in loudness*." Why do you believe that that a 4db difference would not be noticeable as a floor in SNL? Perhaps you can convince me, and we will agree.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jul 9, 2022)

ipaddy said:


> But we are all reasonable folks here, and would not ask each other to be unreasonable.
> 
> I've posted that just a 3db difference is the following: "A *3 dB change yields a 100% increase* in sound energy and just over a *23% increase in loudness*." Why do you believe that that a 4db difference would not be noticeable as a floor in SNL? Perhaps you can convince me, and we will agree.


I think you may be confusing absolute and relative magnitudes.  For example, a nanometer is 1000000 times larger than a femtometer - 1000000x.  No human eye could detect either dimension, or the difference between them.  In this case, the SNR difference of >2x doesn’t by itself mean much.

I would suggest you look into some of the sound science threads here on head-fi, or if you want to wander further afield the ASR forums where they point out SNR levels like these are well below what humans can perceive (it’s been a while since I spent time there but I want to say I recall it at somewhere in the high 90dB region, but that is just from memory).

There are lots of good reasons to admire and appreciate great engineering, even if there is no impact to the human experience other than the appreciation of the engineering itself.


----------



## ipaddy (Jul 9, 2022)

jsmiller58 said:


> I think you may be confusing absolute and relative magnitudes.  For example, a nanometer is 1000000 times larger than a femtometer - 1000000x.  No human eye could detect either dimension, or the difference between them.  In this case, the SNR difference of >2x doesn’t by itself mean much.
> 
> I would suggest you look into some of the sound science threads here on head-fi, or if you want to wander further afield the ASR forums where they point out SNR levels like these are well below what humans can perceive (it’s been a while since I spent time there but I want to say I recall it at somewhere in the high 90dB region, but that is just from memory).
> 
> There are lots of good reasons to admire and appreciate great engineering, even if there is no impact to the human experience other than the appreciation of the engineering itself.


Ok, Got it.

I guess I will have to wait to see it in person and see if I notice anything.

I value my BTR5 for the extreme portability in certain use cases. For other cases, my Gryphon is the go-to unit. The larger a BTR gets, the less often it will be used in place of the Gryphon, no matter the "good reason" for the size increase.

Gigantism affects many products, not just this one. Perfectly good and well-suited products just get bigger and bigger over time, until they have sized themselves out of their former market and are now competing with established large products, and then it's a whole new ball game. And let's not forget the near-doubling in price of this unit, at least 70-80%.

Had FIIO released a new unit, same size, with materially improved specs at about the same price point, buying the next generation would have been a no-brainer.


----------



## rarewolf (Jul 9, 2022)

ipaddy said:


> Ok, Got it.
> 
> I guess I will have to wait to see it in person and see if I notice anything.
> 
> ...



According to your numbers above, 122db vs 118db, you’re talking about one value that is damn close to the limits of audio hardware (123db) versus a level that is still 22db above CD quality (16bits or 96db). With decibels, everything is relative to the noise floor…

Edit… for clarity…


----------



## jdan1457

How do the OTA updates work on this device? I bricked my last Fiio device when I tried to update. I'm thinking there must be some incompatible software on my PC that somehow messed the update up. 

Would probably try out the btr7 if the update process is completely different from the KA3's process.


----------



## Ab10

Where is the official product page at fiio dot com ? Also no user manual page…


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Ab10 said:


> Where is the official product page at fiio dot com ? Also no user manual page…


https://www.fiio.com/btr7

USB Driver and Quick Start Guide
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202207091622582113619


----------



## FiiO

jdan1457 said:


> How do the OTA updates work on this device? I bricked my last Fiio device when I tried to update. I'm thinking there must be some incompatible software on my PC that somehow messed the update up.
> 
> Would probably try out the btr7 if the update process is completely different from the KA3's process.


Dear jdan1457,

The firmware update for BTR7 is supported in the FiiO Control app. 
How to update the firmware of BTR7?
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/664085.html

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Jul 11, 2022)

Ab10 said:


> Where is the official product page at fiio dot com ? Also no user manual page…


Dear Ab10,

Sorry we will update the entrance for BTR7 in the homepage soon.

BTR7: https://www.fiio.com/btr7
FAQ page: https://www.fiio.com/btr7_faq

Best regards


----------



## ipaddy (Jul 11, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear Ab10,
> 
> Sorry we will update the entrance for BTR7 in the homepage soon.
> 
> ...


When are you folks expecting Amazon, or the local Audio46.com store in NYC, to start carrying this?

I would like to try this out in person, see how much bigger it feels, and of course how it sounds, compared to my BTR 5 2021.


----------



## FiiO

ipaddy said:


> When are you folks expecting Amazon, or the local Audio46.com store in NYC, to start carrying this?
> 
> I would like to try this out in person, see how much bigger it feels, and of course how it sounds, compared to my BTR 5 2021.


Dear ipaddy,

At about early next month.

Best regards


----------



## fanteskiller

Will the BTR7 support EQ when using computer?


----------



## FiiO

fanteskiller said:


> Will the BTR7 support EQ when using computer?


Dear fanteskiller,

EQ is not supported in UAC 2.0 mode. In UAC 1.0 mode or Bluetooth mode, EQ is supported.

Best regards


----------



## ClieOS

Top from left: BTR5, BTR7, Shanling UP5
Bottom from left: Quadelix 5K, iFi Go Blu

Now that I have the BTR7 at hand, it is kinda understandable how someone who doesn't know the exact number of dimension might have the impression that BTR7 is 'just a little bigger' than BTR5, as I have that feeling myself by the feel of it.

Also, i only get about 10 minutes into the listening but i am pretty impressed.


----------



## romekbono

ClieOS said:


> Top from left: BTR5, BTR7, Shanling UP5
> Bottom from left: Quadelix 5K, iFi Go Blu
> 
> Now that I have the BTR7 at hand, it is kinda understandable how someone who doesn't know the exact number of dimension might have the impression that BTR7 is 'just a little bigger' than BTR5, as I have that feeling myself by the feel of it.
> ...


Interesting picture ! Thanks for sharing that.

BTW, How looks like the PEQ ?


----------



## ClieOS

romekbono said:


> Interesting picture ! Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> BTW, How looks like the PEQ ?



It is more of a GEQ. While it works, I can't seem to be able to sync the setting between BTR7 and FiiO Control app (*they seem to work somewhat independently). Might be just a firmware glitch.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

How is USB performance, better than W2 or about the same?


----------



## Fawzay

ClieOS said:


> Top from left: BTR5, BTR7, Shanling UP5
> Bottom from left: Quadelix 5K, iFi Go Blu
> 
> Now that I have the BTR7 at hand, it is kinda understandable how someone who doesn't know the exact number of dimension might have the impression that BTR7 is 'just a little bigger' than BTR5, as I have that feeling myself by the feel of it.
> ...


SQ difference compared with Ifi Go Blue and BTR5?
Worth getting the BTR7 if I got the BTR5?


----------



## FiiO Willson

romekbono said:


> Interesting picture ! Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> BTW, How looks like the PEQ ?





ClieOS said:


> It is more of a GEQ. While it works, I can't seem to be able to sync the setting between BTR7 and FiiO Control app (*they seem to work somewhat independently). Might be just a firmware glitch.


PEQ is not yet released, but it is nearing completion of development.

The current one inside FiiO Control APP is EQ, and the upcoming PEQ is different，I feel a little more fun


----------



## ClieOS

Andrew_WOT said:


> How is USB performance, better than W2 or about the same?



Very respectable. I won't say its USD DAC performance is better than W2 or any of the first tier USB dongle, but it compared very well to lower 1st tier / upper 2nd tier USB dongle such as RU6 and Moonriver 2.



Fawzay said:


> SQ difference compared with Ifi Go Blue and BTR5?
> Worth getting the BTR7 if I got the BTR5?



As far as BT DAC/amp goes, I think BTR7 is in the same ballpark as Go Blu and BTR5 on balanced output but with a bit more power. BTR5 however has a noticeably lesser sounding 3.5mm output of the three.


----------



## JAFHIFI90

Oh boy, interesting! 
I have a lot of respect for FiiO in the BTR Bluetooth DAC series, but what disappoints me is the battery performance. I hope the BTR7 is an exception and gives a long life.


----------



## rarewolf

FiiO Willson said:


> PEQ is not yet released, but it is nearing completion of development.
> 
> The current one inside FiiO Control APP is EQ, and the upcoming PEQ is different，I feel a little more fun



Are we talking about equalization applied to the analog output, or to the digital input?


----------



## Mrfunk

This looks 👍. When in stock UK?


----------



## ClieOS

rarewolf said:


> Are we talking about equalization applied to the analog output, or to the digital input?


EQ on these kind of devices are almost always done in the digital domain. To do PEQ on analog domain will require electrical circuit several time the size of BTR7


----------



## kachoo

Charente said:


> I've been holding off on the iFi GoBlue ... waiting for this Fiio response.


Isn't the BTR7 like 3 times the size? Completely different product category as far as I'm concerned. Honestly, I would have preferred if they just stuck a 4.4 on a btr5, call it the btr6, and call it a day. Oh well.


----------



## rarewolf

ClieOS said:


> EQ on these kind of devices are almost always done in the digital domain. To do PEQ on analog domain will require electrical circuit several time the size of BTR7



I believe you’re correct. However, the L&P W2 dongle, which offers genre-type EQ profiles as well as IEM profiles, and as well can load these EQs via firmware, might raise additional questions. Do you think these mods are done to the front end PCM as well?


----------



## ClieOS

rarewolf said:


> I believe you’re correct. However, the L&P W2 dongle, which offers genre-type EQ profiles as well as IEM profiles, and as well can load these EQs via firmware, might raise additional questions. Do you think these mods are done to the front end PCM as well?



Those are most definitely done in the digital domain, likely using the FPGA's processing power before the audio data is sent to the DAC.


----------



## EdgeDC

kachoo said:


> Isn't the BTR7 like 3 times the size? Completely different product category as far as I'm concerned. Honestly, I would have preferred if they just stuck a 4.4 on a btr5, call it the btr6, and call it a day. Oh well.



Well that's a total exaggeration. See ClieOS' earlier post for a direct visual comparison.

Bear in mind that it would not have been possible for the BTR5 to remain the same size while switching from 2.5mm to 4.4mm, due to the significant added internal space needed to accommodate the Pentaconn plug.


----------



## kachoo

EdgeDC said:


> Well that's a total exaggeration. See ClieOS' earlier post for a direct visual comparison.
> 
> Bear in mind that it would not have been possible for the BTR5 to remain the same size while switching from 2.5mm to 4.4mm, due to the significant added internal space needed to accommodate the Pentaconn plug.


Yeah, looks like you’re right. But still, the other 2 4.4 bal amps are significantly smaller than the btr7.


----------



## kachoo

I feel that the btr7 is kind of the awkward child in terms of size. Too small to have the power or battery of the larger boys, still too large to comfortably clip to a shirt or pants in the gym/ on a run. For those interested in the BTR7, what’s your use case?


----------



## quimbo (Jul 17, 2022)

kachoo said:


> For those interested in the BTR7, what’s your use case?


My use case is to just add another device to my arsenal.   Happy with the BTR 3 and BTR5 and several other devices (ifi Xcan, L&P W2, ddHiFi TC44C and several older ddHiFi devices among them) and I pre-ordered the BTR7 because I can


----------



## jmwant

ClieOS said:


> Very respectable. I won't say its USD DAC performance is better than W2 or any of the first tier USB dongle, but it compared very well to lower 1st tier / upper 2nd tier USB dongle such as RU6 and Moonriver 2.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as BT DAC/amp goes, I think BTR7 is in the same ballpark as Go Blu and BTR5 on balanced output but with a bit more power. BTR5 however has a noticeably lesser sounding 3.5mm output of the three.


Between the go blu and btr7, Which one would you prefer for harder to drive cans?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

kachoo said:


> For those interested in the BTR7, what’s your use case?


The nut one. 
Just hoping for better BT SQ than ES100Mk2 out of the phone and decent close to W2 USB performance from PC. 
Don't really care about size as long as it's still portable and not "transportable" like Gryphon. 
Clip on the case would be nice though, not sure why Fiio overlooked that.


----------



## ClieOS (Jul 17, 2022)

jmwant said:


> Between the go blu and btr7, Which one would you prefer for harder to drive cans?



Hard to say as I don't really own any really hard to driver headphone. Probably BTR7 as it sounds just a little bit tighter than Go Blu under the same load.


----------



## scracy

Finally received my BTR7 first impressions after the first 15 minutes of ownership, slightly larger relative to the BTR5, massive increase in power output which is very noticeable even with the humble easy to drive FiiO FD3 Pro, soundstage is definitely wider relative to the BTR5, the case supplied is a velour type PU leather, quite nice but would have been nicer in black.


----------



## kachoo

quimbo said:


> My use case is to just add another device to my arsenal.   Happy with the BTR 3 and BTR5 and several other devices (ifi Xcan, L&P W2, ddHiFi TC44C and several older ddHiFi devices among them) and I pre-ordered the BTR7 because I can


Giga-Chad


----------



## jmwant

ClieOS said:


> Hard to say as I don't really own any really hard to driver headphone. Probably BTR7 as it sounds just a little bit tighter than Go Blu under the same load.


Thank you, I'd still wait untill FiiO releases Peq for it.


----------



## scracy

EdgeDC said:


> Well that's a total exaggeration. See ClieOS' earlier post for a direct visual comparison.
> 
> Bear in mind that it would not have been possible for the BTR5 to remain the same size while switching from 2.5mm to 4.4mm, due to the significant added internal space needed to accommodate the Pentaconn plug.


Not to mention how much more circuitry is required for the THX AAA-28 amps, larger battery etc. Having owned a OG BTR5 the BTR7 is only slightly bigger, still very pocketable.


----------



## EdgeDC

scracy said:


> Not to mention how much more circuitry is required for the THX AAA-28 amps, larger battery etc. Having owned a OG BTR5 the BTR7 is only slightly bigger, still very pocketable.


Careful... with some folks here, calling the BTR7 "slightly" larger than the BTR5 may get you accused of _dishonesty_ (yes, really).  See the subsequent pages of comments after #37 that I linked in the previous sentence.


----------



## scracy

About an hour of listening time and few more thoughts regarding the BTR7, BTR7 is more detailed, more dynamic and definitely more transparent than the OG BTR5 , gotta try the FD7's and FH9's next


----------



## FiiO Willson

scracy said:


> About an hour of listening time and few more thoughts regarding the BTR7, BTR7 is more detailed, more dynamic and definitely more transparent than the OG BTR5 , gotta try the FD7's and FH9's next


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Just got mine, it's awesome. Great build, convenient physical buttons, gobs of power, very useful display showing Codec in use and bitrate, wireless charging works great too.
In BT mode definitely trounces ES100MK2, still testing USB but at glance it's no worse than W2 and even works better for anything non IEM that needs more power.
Clip on the case would be very useful, still figuring out where to put it while using on the go.


----------



## MFire

Andrew_WOT said:


> Just got mine, it's awesome. Great build, convenient physical buttons, gobs of power, very useful display showing Codec in use and bitrate, wireless charging works great too.
> In BT mode definitely trounces ES100MK2, still testing USB but at glance it's no worse than W2 and even works better for anything non IEM that needs more power.
> Clip on the case would be very useful, still figuring out where to put it while using on the go.


Do you by any chance have the BTR5 (2021) to compare?


----------



## Nas Volokin

MFire said:


> Do you by any chance have the BTR5 (2021) to compare?


Yeah I would like a comparison with 2021 version as well.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Sorry, I don't, check out this review though.
What struck me comparing to ES100MK2 though is how much more 3D the sound become, coming from all directions with greatly increased soundstage and more energy, Dunu SA6 sounded quite flat out of EarStudio.


----------



## scracy

Andrew_WOT said:


> Sorry, I don't, check out this review though.
> What struck me comparing to ES100MK2 though is how *much more 3D the sound become, coming from all directions with greatly increased soundstage* and more energy, Dunu SA6 sounded quite flat out of EarStudio.


100% agree with you I have tried few IEM's now with the BTR7, the best synergy with the IEM's I have on hand is the with my FiiO FD7, very holographic sound stage (more holographic than with the M11 Plus) excellent instrument separation and overall resolution.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jul 20, 2022)

Hello Everyone, 
We  will have firmware updates, the new firmware is more stable and better experience.

Please be patient and wait for our official push of firmware ~


----------



## FiiO Willson

scracy said:


> 100% agree with you I have tried few IEM's now with the BTR7, the best synergy with the IEM's I have on hand is the with my FiiO FD7, very holographic sound stage (more holographic than with the M11 Plus) excellent instrument separation and overall resolution.





scracy said:


> 100% agree with you I have tried few IEM's now with the BTR7, the best synergy with the IEM's I have on hand is the with my FiiO FD7, very holographic sound stage (more holographic than with the M11 Plus) excellent instrument separation and overall resolution.


----------



## romekbono

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We  will have firmware updates, the new firmware is more stable and better experience.
> 
> Please be patient and wait for our official push of firmware ~


Any Estimate Time for the PEQ ?


----------



## ouaille (Jul 20, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> It is with different cables, can support the decoding of iphones and Android phones(I mean in wired mode)





FiiO Willson said:


> Very promising, our engineers are working hard to make it happen


Against qudelix and its georgeous app, having both for testing to me today it is a deal breaker. All fiios DAPs should be on par with qudelix for DSP access... the worst is the missing Peq vs qudelix ....


----------



## scracy

ouaille said:


> Against qudelix and its georgeous app, having both for testing to me today it is a deal breaker. All fiios DAPs should be on par with qudelix for DSP access... the worst is the missing Peq vs qudelix ....


Sounds like the qudelix suits your needs more than the BTR7 given that you use a PEQ, personally I'm of the "old school" opinion that good IEM's and amps DAP's etc. shouldn't need any sort of EQ if you achieve the right synergy


----------



## LoryWiv

scracy said:


> Sounds like the qudelix suits your needs more than the BTR7 given that you use a PEQ, personally I'm of the "old school" opinion that good IEM's and amps DAP's etc. shouldn't need any sort of EQ if you achieve the right synergy


I so like some tweaks wit BTR5 (eg- harmonics) but whenever i try to EQ on any of my sources I feel like I may improve one area and compromise others. Probably my lack of skill using PEQ. HIBY MSEB is an interesting approach to pre-sets for the PEQ challenged. It will be interesting to see what FiiO does with BTR7.


----------



## scracy

LoryWiv said:


> I so like some tweaks wit BTR5 (eg- harmonics) but *whenever i try to EQ on any of my sources I feel like I may improve one area and compromise others.* Probably my lack of skill using PEQ. HIBY MSEB is an interesting approach to pre-sets for the PEQ challenged. It will be interesting to see what FiiO does with BTR7.


Exactly my experience when using a PEQ or GEQ, I tend to tip roll and or change the nozzles in the case of most FiiO IEM's to achieve the sound signature that Im looking for. Spinfit CP100 and CP145 tend to be my go to tips


----------



## FiiO Willson

romekbono said:


> Any Estimate Time for the PEQ ?


It's coming soon.


----------



## C4PPY

scracy said:


> Finally received my BTR7 first impressions after the first 15 minutes of ownership, slightly larger relative to the BTR5, massive increase in power output which is very noticeable even with the humble easy to drive FiiO FD3 Pro, soundstage is definitely wider relative to the BTR5, the case supplied is a velour type PU leather, quite nice but would have been nicer in black.


Would you have tried either the Sennheiser or the Beyer on it?


----------



## scracy

C4PPY said:


> Would you have tried either the Sennheiser or the Beyer on it?


I have only tried my Iem collection so far but will giver both the HD660S and DT1770 Pro a listen over the weekend. I would be very surprised if the BTR7 can drive my beloved Beyers properly but who knows I might be pleasantly surprised 😊


----------



## C4PPY

scracy said:


> I have only tried my Iem collection so far but will giver both the HD660S and DT1770 Pro a listen over the weekend. I would be very surprised if the BTR7 can drive my beloved Beyers properly but who knows I might be pleasantly surprised 😊


have fun in the weekend then and let us know - could be the extra kick if those played nice on it yes.


----------



## MGee1

After going through the last 14 pages I have to ask...what percentage increase in performance does this have over the BTR5?


----------



## scracy

MGee1 said:


> After going through the last 14 pages I have to ask...what percentage increase in performance does this have over the BTR5?


I can't really give a percentage increase in performance but it is a significant upgrade in terms of overall sound quality vs the OG BTR5 at least, I can't comment vs the 2021 version of the BTR5 as I don't own one. The thing that struck me the instant I first fired up the BTR7 was the holographic presentation, so holographic in fact that I'm curious whether or not FiiO have applied a DSP within the circuitry. There is a lot of power present too, it will interesting to see how well if at all it can drive the Beyers properly 🤔. If you own an OG BTR 5 I would highly recommend upgrading to the BTR7, I certainly have no regrets doing so 😁


----------



## MGee1

scracy said:


> I can't really give a percentage increase in performance but it is a significant upgrade in terms of overall sound quality vs the OG BTR5 at least, I can't comment vs the 2021 version of the BTR5 as I don't own one. The thing that struck me the instant I first fired up the BTR7 was the holographic presentation, so holographic in fact that I'm curious whether or not FiiO have applied a DSP within the circuitry. There is a lot of power present too, it will interesting to see how well if at all it can drive the Beyers properly 🤔. If you own an OG BTR 5 I would highly recommend upgrading to the BTR7, I certainly have no regrets doing so 😁


Thanks...this would be my first foray into the world of bluetooth amps as I've been generally just using a desktop setup and then had some TWS shures i used with my phone. But they gave up recently and i decided to enter the world of chifi IEMs and am looking for my first wireless dongle to drive them.  Not sure I can justify the BTR7 at the moment, although it does look nice.  Having been through a number of the product threads here on head-fi, it seems that there's an inevitable period of firmware updates and trouble shooting with new products...not sure I want to be a tester atm.  But I will keep an eye on the thread for more reviews as they land.


----------



## ouaille

scracy said:


> Sounds like the qudelix suits your needs more than the BTR7 given that you use a PEQ, personally I'm of the "old school" opinion that good IEM's and amps DAP's etc. shouldn't need any sort of EQ if you achieve the right synergy


I would have said the same before buying qudelix, but in short you may miss the full potential of some of your iems, qudelix is delivered with stored peqs from reviewers like crinacle, In many cases I was not able to achieve the same with a 1.5K fiio DAP, so really frustrating as current fiio EQ is indeed in short useless. peq is real support for DSP, a must have for the price paid. Today in a french discord focussing on audio I participate in, qudelix is considered for iems as sony xba N3AP the best source, for 10% of a DAP price. So hardly looking at fiio support for peq.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

MGee1 said:


> After going through the last 14 pages I have to ask...what percentage increase in performance does this have over the BTR5?


Eleven.


----------



## scracy (Jul 22, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Eleven.


Lol...Nice Spinal Tap reference.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## doncarlosp

Hey folks, I'm a technical newbie, I just like to marvel at good sound.

I have had the old BTR3 for a long time, which has given me very good results, giving me a lot of confidence in the brand, which is why I decided to jump to the BTR7. I've been using it for a week, and in general terms, this latest version has left me very happy and satisfied again. Obviously it improves the BTR3 in every way (dynamism, detail, amplification and quality among others).

I wanted to write this comment to contribute with some functional impressions, and I hope that the friends of FIIO can consider them to continue improving the device in the next updates:

I was very happy when the BTR3 indicated me with a sound when I turned it off and on, also when it reached 100% volume. This is very convenient to wear in your pants pocket. The BTR7 doesn't have that sound.
When I play a 192khz/24bit MQA track in UAPP, 48k/32B appears on the BTR7 screen. I'm not sure if it's a concept I don't understand or the firmware isn't showing me the information correctly. At least in the DAC SMSL m500 if the correct information appears for the same track.
Yesterday the device hung up, apparently it got stuck with a call I received while connected via bluetooth. A phone appeared on the screen of the BTR7 but I couldn't get it to react. I had to do a factory reset for the device to reset.
Regarding the above, I have not found a sheet that describes all the possible symbols and nomenclatures that can appear on the screen. It would be a great help.
Finally I share a previous comment, the gray protector looks good but I would have preferred black.

I trust the work of the friends of FIIO and the future updates to come.

(excuse my english, I used the google translator)


----------



## romekbono

FiiO said:


>


Any pictures of the PEQ?


----------



## scracy (Jul 22, 2022)

doncarlosp said:


> Hey folks, I'm a technical newbie, I just like to marvel at good sound.
> 
> I have had the old BTR3 for a long time, which has given me very good results, giving me a lot of confidence in the brand, which is why I decided to jump to the BTR7. I've been using it for a week, and in general terms, this latest version has left me very happy and satisfied again. Obviously it improves the BTR3 in every way (dynamism, detail, amplification and quality among others).
> 
> ...


Is the photo in your post of your BTR7 inside the supplied case? If so the case you have is a completely different colour and texture to mine. Mine is a very light grey colour and almost a suede finish as seen below.


----------



## scracy (Jul 23, 2022)

C4PPY said:


> Would you have tried either the Sennheiser or the Beyer on it?


So I just gave the Beyer DT1770 Pro's a listen with the BTR7, much to my surprise the BTR7 is able to drive the Beyers to a reasonable volume level when both the source and BTR7 are maxed out using the single ended output, surprisingly distortion levels remained low, not able to drive them like the WA7 can which is to be expected but drive them it does. It does distort badly when playing newer files (anything in the way of contemporary music post 2000) but so does the WA7, unfortunately the DT1770 does and will expose poorly recorded tracks. I haven't tried the HD660S but given their lower impedance (150 Ohms vs 250 Ohms) and having a balanced cable option I have no doubt the BTR7 can drive the Sennheiser's fairly easily, hope that helps


----------



## FiiO Willson

doncarlosp said:


> Hey folks, I'm a technical newbie, I just like to marvel at good sound.
> 
> I have had the old BTR3 for a long time, which has given me very good results, giving me a lot of confidence in the brand, which is why I decided to jump to the BTR7. I've been using it for a week, and in general terms, this latest version has left me very happy and satisfied again. Obviously it improves the BTR3 in every way (dynamism, detail, amplification and quality among others).
> 
> ...


Hi, please pay attention to our  firmware updates, some problems we will continue to improve through firmware updates


----------



## doncarlosp

scracy said:


> Is the photo in your post of your BTR7 inside the supplied case? If so the case you have is a completely different colour and texture to mine. Mine is a very light grey colour and almost a suede finish as seen below.



I think it's the same case you have. The image I posted was taken in a dimly lit room, so the case looks darker.


----------



## Joong

I ordered btr7 for replacing btr5 OG that gave me a good experience.
The BLUTOOTH was as strong and good as real wire.


----------



## Joong

And longer than real wire


----------



## MGee1

Andrew_WOT said:


> Eleven.


Lol...I have to admit I was being a little facetious given the pages and pages debating the size increase over the BTR5.

I decided to pull the trigger on the BTR7 as I don't really have a benchmark to measure it against and I just want to start listening rather than spending another few weeks trawling for reviews and comparisons.  

It was the 4.4mm output that sold me as I think the power will drive my S12's nicely and give me the flexibility to try other more power-hungry iems out and about.


----------



## MGee1

FiiO said:


>


Does the BTR7 come with a USB-C to USB-C in the box so it can be used as a wired dac with my Samsung S20?


----------



## ouaille

MGee1 said:


> Does the BTR7 come with a USB-C to USB-C in the box so it can be used as a wired dac with my Samsung S20?


yes wired dac working, you can switch off the charge button to preserve your phone battery.


----------



## MGee1

ClieOS said:


> Top from left: BTR5, BTR7, Shanling UP5
> Bottom from left: Quadelix 5K, iFi Go Blu
> 
> Now that I have the BTR7 at hand, it is kinda understandable how someone who doesn't know the exact number of dimension might have the impression that BTR7 is 'just a little bigger' than BTR5, as I have that feeling myself by the feel of it.
> ...


Curious how it might compare to the UP5.  That was my second choice from my buying research.  I was put off my their false claims regarding HD audio on the UP4 in the end, but in all honesty I'm sure I would be happy with either!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

MGee1 said:


> Does the BTR7 come with a USB-C to USB-C in the box so it can be used as a wired dac with my Samsung S20?


USB-C to USB-C and USC-C to USB-A cables are included. Not the same kind as on the posted picture though, just plain black sheathing.


----------



## MGee1

Andrew_WOT said:


> USB-C to USB-C and USC-C to USB-A cables are included. Not the same kind as on the posted picture though, just plain black sheathing.


cheers...I did think that looked a little too fancy...I'm sure I can find one like it though! 🥲


----------



## ginandbacon

Joong said:


> I ordered btr7 for replacing btr5 OG that gave me a good experience.
> The BLUTOOTH was as strong and good as real wire.


See, I had some issues with the BRT5 2021 with minor Bluetooth dropouts. I honestly think it's because of BT congestion as pretty much everything in my entertainment center has BT at this point. I totally get desktop DACs coming with BT but I'm not sure why they think every class D amp now has to have BT built in.Give me balanced and unbalanced inputs and a sub out and I'm happy I wish I could disable the radio in my SMSL amp. 

I ended up getting a 30 ft USB cable. It's primarily for charging but does USB 2.0 speeds and no audio format needs USB 3 speeds (48MB/s is plenty, 500MB/s is not needed) anyways and works great. Wondering if the BRT7 has better BT reception though. Don't really mind the lack of a 4.4mm output, 2.5mm is fine with me but not BT dropouts would be a huge plus. I only have IEMs also.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jul 23, 2022)

BT performance is surprisingly close if not identical to USB.
On USB, W2 still has an edge in details and air around instruments, brighter too. BTR7 on the other hand is meatier with more authoritative bass, warmer with lower microdetails when things get busy, but lots of energy and high dynamic range.
Not an easy pick between the two at all, depends on what you are after and if you need more power.
But as BT receiver looks like we might have a new king.


----------



## FiiO

doncarlosp said:


> Hey folks, I'm a technical newbie, I just like to marvel at good sound.
> 
> I have had the old BTR3 for a long time, which has given me very good results, giving me a lot of confidence in the brand, which is why I decided to jump to the BTR7. I've been using it for a week, and in general terms, this latest version has left me very happy and satisfied again. Obviously it improves the BTR3 in every way (dynamism, detail, amplification and quality among others).
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will also report to the product manager and the engineer.

Best regards


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Dear FiiO, please add clip to the case, some premium fancy leather case with clip sold as accessory would be a win/win for the company and customers.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

I so want it but just can't pull the trigger... or am I the only one finding it's pocket bulging size counter intuitive for it's purpose? I just hope Fiio is not going to start a trend of bigger BT portable dac/amp.


----------



## jsmiller58

ThEvil0nE said:


> I so want it but just can't pull the trigger... or am I the only one finding it's pocket bulging size counter intuitive for it's purpose? I just hope Fiio is not going to start a trend of bigger BT portable dac/amp.


There are other BT devices you should consider if you find the BTR7 to be too large.  The Qudelix 5K is one such example.


----------



## fanteskiller

ThEvil0nE said:


> I so want it but just can't pull the trigger... or am I the only one finding it's pocket bulging size counter intuitive for it's purpose? I just hope Fiio is not going to start a trend of bigger BT portable dac/amp.


Bigger size = more room for audio circuit


----------



## kgs51

With the Fiio BTR7 can I use the FiiO Lt3-LT cable to adapt the unit to an Iphone.


----------



## jefersonpaz

Hi, is there a separated volume for both host and BTR7 or you can adjust the volume through the host for both host and BTR7, and vice versa?

I hate the separated volumes on the BTR5, on my Macbook I can't adjust volume at all on the OS, only on the BTR5 itself. That is valid also for iOS, it's horrible.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ThEvil0nE said:


> I so want it but just can't pull the trigger... or am I the only one finding it's pocket bulging size counter intuitive for it's purpose? I just hope Fiio is not going to start a trend of bigger BT portable dac/amp.





fanteskiller said:


> Bigger size = more room for audio circuit


Exactly, nobody discontinued BTR5 or BTR3, BTR7 brings better sound quality and power at a moderate size expense, but might not be for everyone interested in miniature dongles. Bigger screen and buttons is also a plus for aging eyes and clumsy hands.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

jsmiller58 said:


> There are other BT devices you should consider if you find the BTR7 to be too large.  The Qudelix 5K is one such example.


Yes there are but still hoping this isn't a trend of getting bigger and bigger and yes it's another option to our plate which is good. I also see that there's a mic on it but who would really clip this on their collar? Even used and clipped in the car the mic is useless. Anyway, could be that I'm a bit salty as  I wanted it bad but just too chunky for my use/application lol. Slip in a dap in it already FiiO (while keeping it's size) and take my money 


fanteskiller said:


> Bigger size = more room for audio circuit


Obviously that's a given.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Andrew_WOT said:


> Exactly, nobody discontinued BTR5 or BTR3, BTR7 brings better sound quality and power at a moderate size expense, but might not be for everyone interested in miniature dongles. Bigger screen and buttons is also a plus for aging eyes and clumsy hands.


I'm over 50, wears glasses and I am complaining lol


----------



## jsmiller58

ThEvil0nE said:


> Yes there are but still hoping this isn't a trend of getting bigger and bigger and yes it's another option to our plate which is good. I also see that there's a mic on it but who would really clip this on their collar? Even used and clipped in the car the mic is useless. Anyway, could be that I'm a bit salty as I wanted it bad but just too chunky for my use/application lol. Slip in a dap in it already FiiO (while keeping it's size) and take my money


Where there’s sufficient market demand, there will be a solution.


----------



## Nas Volokin

I'm so tempted with this one, but I do have BTR5 2021 version, and I'm happy with it.
Everyone here saying it sounds better, and I actually find it great with this new display and all. 
I just can't decide yet


----------



## romekbono

Nas Volokin said:


> I'm so tempted with this one, but I do have BTR5 2021 version, and I'm happy with it.
> Everyone here saying it sounds better, and I actually find it great with this new display and all.
> I just can't decide yet


If you are hesitating it means that in your head you already bought it 😉


----------



## Nas Volokin

romekbono said:


> If you are hesitating it means that in your head you already bought it 😉


I might wait for the release of KA5 and then make my mind lol


----------



## ThEvil0nE

jsmiller58 said:


> Where there’s sufficient market demand, there will be a solution.


I guess my needs are in the niche market now as I have already completely downsized from stacking desktops to ADI-2. Rubber-banding and chunky DAPs to a M0 (with batt on it's last leg) as I travel and fly domestic and international a lot. I might just settle with the AP80 Pro-X and get on with life but that darn BTR7 specs is lustful.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Nas Volokin said:


> I might wait for the release of KA5 and then make my mind lol


But that's straight dongle type and non BT


----------



## Nas Volokin

ThEvil0nE said:


> But that's straight dongle type and non BT


Yeah, I know but I already have BTR5 and till I figure out if I need to sell it and buy the BTR7 or stick with it and get the KA5 instead
Will see how it goes


----------



## Andrew_WOT

If you need USB dongle, L&P W2 is very small but more technically capable than BTR7, doesn't come with BT though, may be next L&P dongle will, they should announce something on July 30th.


----------



## jsmiller58

ThEvil0nE said:


> I guess my needs are in the niche market now as I have already completely downsized from stacking desktops to ADI-2. Rubber-banding and chunky DAPs to a M0 (with batt on it's last leg) as I travel and fly domestic and international a lot. I might just settle with the AP80 Pro-X and get on with life but that darn BTR7 specs is lustful.


Understand completely the realization that downsizing might be the way to go…

For me, despite owning something like a dozen headphones, +30 IEMs, a half dozen or so dongle DAC/Amps, 4 different desktop rigs, and the OG BTR5 and Q5K, I am now almost always reaching for my Sony XM4 in ears… So, yeah, while the BTR7 specs look fantastic, I don’t want to buy something that will just be collecting dust…


----------



## Moralezao

hey guys, do this have enough power to drive the kinera nannas or the monarch mkii? i'll be using with usb all the time

thanks


----------



## scracy

Moralezao said:


> hey guys, do this have enough power to drive the kinera nannas or the monarch mkii? i'll be using with usb all the time
> 
> thanks


Considering I can drive my Beyer DT1770 Pro full size cans from the single ended output of the BTR7 I dont think you would have an issue with the IEM's you mentioned, should be fine


----------



## FiiO

jefersonpaz said:


> Hi, is there a separated volume for both host and BTR7 or you can adjust the volume through the host for both host and BTR7, and vice versa?
> 
> I hate the separated volumes on the BTR5, on my Macbook I can't adjust volume at all on the OS, only on the BTR5 itself. That is valid also for iOS, it's horrible.


Dear friend,

The BTR7 is using XMOS chip as well so the volume of MAC is not adjustable when connecting BTR7 to the MAC via USB. But you could adjust the volue via the music app in the MAC or via the BTR7.

Best regards


----------



## romekbono

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTR7 is using XMOS chip as well so the volume of MAC is not adjustable when connecting BTR7 to the MAC via USB. But you could adjust the volue via the music app in the MAC or via the BTR7.
> 
> Best regards


When can we expect a release for the peq ?

Few days ? Weeks ? Months ?


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jul 28, 2022)

romekbono said:


> When can we expect a release for the peq ?
> 
> Few days ? Weeks ? Months ?


Few days!
To be correct, it is today!!!
Debugging has been completed and will be pushed out soon   

EDIT:
Because a small problem was found before the release, it is being fixed.
The release will be completed on 2022-7-29


----------



## romekbono

FiiO Willson said:


> Few days!
> To be correct, it is today!!!
> Debugging has been completed and will be pushed out soon


Thanks !!! Let us know please as soon as it has been released)))))


----------



## FiiO Willson

romekbono said:


> Thanks !!! Let us know please as soon as it has been released)))))


It will be  released via OTA, please open the FiiO Control APP a little later to see if there is an updated firmware


----------



## romekbono (Jul 28, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> It will be  released via OTA, please open the FiiO Control APP a little later to see if there is an updated firmware


An this peq will be also available for the fiio M15 ? I mean for the Fiio Music app ?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

FiiO Willson said:


> It will be  released via OTA, please open the FiiO Control APP a little later to see if there is an updated firmware


Release notes?
Any link we can find them at?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Andrew_WOT said:


> Release notes?
> Any link we can find them at?


Sorry.
Because a small problem was found before the release, it is being fixed.
The release will be completed on 2022-7-29


----------



## Crossmaker

Hi all. 
Today I received btr7 from ali. 
Somewhat disappointed with how it works with my favourite Yanyin Canon.There is a faint hiss in the background when using ( too sensitive iems?). There are “pops” when there is a transition to or from silence, as if there were small peaks in current output. This is consistent with both Bluetooth and USB connection with different smartphones or PC, so it appears to be an issue of the BTR7 in itself. It’s slightly noticeable with headphones with impedance greater than 32 Ω, but with 10 (as Canon) it’s quite evident. (((


----------



## romekbono

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry.
> Because a small problem was found before the release, it is being fixed.
> The release will be completed on 2022-7-29


30/07/2022 still nothing ?


----------



## Guacamolly

romekbono said:


> 30/07/2022 still nothing ?


That's Fiio my friend, as slow as their website servers


----------



## ClieOS

romekbono said:


> 30/07/2022 still nothing ?


Already updated to the new firmware > 12hrs ago. You need to update the FiiO Control app first.


----------



## ouaille

updated BTR7 with Peq feature. Needless to say it cannot be worse.
- impossible to input negative values
- only a single custom EQ can be saved, cannot name several user profiles.

this is a total failure, please look at tone boosters for UI spec and qudelix for features.


----------



## romekbono

ouaille said:


> updated BTR7 with Peq feature. Needless to say it cannot be worse.
> - impossible to input negative values
> - only a single custom EQ can be saved, cannot name several user profiles.
> 
> this is a total failure, please look at tone boosters for UI spec and qudelix for features.


Thanks for the feedback.

Such a pity that FiiO is not able to be reach at least the level of quedelix. 

Dissapointing, I will cancel my order.


----------



## BlueA (Jul 30, 2022)

Congratulations to the @FiiO Team for putting a first release of the PEQ on the market.
Low Level programming is quite difficult and sure the first release ... is just the first release.
Now there is foundations to consolidate around in the coming months.

Many companies would not even validate the budget to start with.
Thanks to the Product Manager too for this win on the behalf of the end users.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ouaille said:


> updated BTR7 with Peq feature. Needless to say it cannot be worse.
> - impossible to input negative values
> - only a single custom EQ can be saved, cannot name several user profiles.
> 
> this is a total failure, please look at tone boosters for UI spec and qudelix for features.


Negative values seems to work here.
PEQ is nice addition, and seems to be working very well (I had to manually reboot BTR7 and app after update or it was complaining first that BTR7 is in USB mode), of course single Custom profile is not Quedelix level but inline with most other market offerings.
Kudos for making update so user friendly, start app, connect BTR7 in BT, click on Online Update, done. 
Comparing to the nightmare of updating FW on ES100 and L&P W2, it's the next gen usability.


----------



## Surf Monkey

BlueA said:


> Congratulations to the @FiiO Team for putting a first release of the PEQ on the market.
> Low Level programming is quite difficult and sure the first release ... is just the first release.
> Now there is foundations to consolidate around in the coming months.
> 
> ...



My thoughts too. We can’t expect perfection on the first release. Programming audio software is not a trivial matter.


----------



## ouaille (Jul 30, 2022)

BlueA said:


> Congratulations to the @FiiO Team for putting a first release of the PEQ on the market.
> Low Level programming is quite difficult and sure the first release ... is just the first release.
> Now there is foundations to consolidate around in the coming months.
> 
> ...


this is not about low level programming here, but UI has weak specs! It does look as a low cost patch over the old EQ UI ...Back to negative values they do not work with samsung keyboard, but work with swiftkey, hope it will be fixed. Ibasso and qudelix already have mature peq since years, time to invest on software.


----------



## jsmiller58

@Andrew_WOT and @Surf Monkey and @BlueA thank you for bringing class to the discussion!  Who knows where FiiO will end up with PEQ - but it is very encouraging that FiiO cared enough to invest in the development.


----------



## ouaille

jsmiller58 said:


> @Andrew_WOT and @Surf Monkey and @BlueA thank you for bringing class to the discussion!  Who knows where FiiO will end up with PEQ - but it is very encouraging that FiiO cared enough to invest in the development.


being just happy with useless comments will not help fiio in any way to improve the product.


----------



## romekbono

jsmiller58 said:


> @Andrew_WOT and @Surf Monkey and @BlueA thank you for bringing class to the discussion!  Who knows where FiiO will end up with PEQ - but it is very encouraging that FiiO cared enough to invest in the development.


Oh damn It, If customers cant anymore complain about items in order to improved the quality.... we just cant be fan boy and be blind all the time. Damn it


----------



## ouaille

romekbono said:


> Oh damn It, If customers cant anymore complain about items in order to improved the quality.... we just cant be fan boy and be blind all the time. Damn it


in particular when we pay full price and feel an alpha quality software.. . It is also a market practice when bringing features later than competition to displace them with superior features, not only superior price.


----------



## jsmiller58

romekbono said:


> Oh damn It, If customers cant anymore complain about items in order to improved the quality.... we just cant be fan boy and be blind all the time. Damn it


I see that you are keeping it classy!


----------



## BlueA

Well I do get your point guys.
Mine is some brands would not even dare to put the feature on the market so here is the list of choices for us:


Not buy a BTR7 but a QDelix
Have a BTR7 but no PEQ
Have a BTR7 with PEQ that need more iterations
Sell your BTR7 because PEQ sucks (please post your classified link here)


----------



## Surf Monkey

BlueA said:


> Well I do get your point guys.
> Mine is some brands would not even dare to put the feature on the market so here is the list of choices for us:
> 
> 
> ...



Again, companies have to start somewhere. Knowing what features you want in software is the easy part. Implementing that takes a lot of work and time. The fact that FiiO is this responsive to user feedback is the real story here, not some perceived failings of the PEQ feature. Clearly this release is not written in stone. Based on FiiO’s track record this will be a starting point from which they will build a user focused PEQ that satisfies as many of our use cases as possible.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ouaille said:


> being just happy with useless comments will not help fiio in any way to improve the product.


Stop being Karen. Fiio is not Quedelix, if you like one so much why bother changing.
"Weak spec UI, cheap programming". This is just meaningless, ridiculous, and not constructive at all if you indeed want to provide some feedback to help improve the product.


----------



## ouaille (Jul 30, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Stop being Karen. Fiio is not Quedelix, if you like one so much why bother changing.
> "Weak spec UI, cheap programming". This is just meaningless, ridiculous, and not constructive at all if you indeed want to provide some feedback to help improve the product.


Just I was expecting an improvement over qudelix and its two years old product , double price, and it is not.  Surprised ? How can you explain the UI quality of the  tonebooster features (so not qudelix) a 2.5usd addon  to UAPP ? Did you tested peq delivered with all ibasso daps since years ? Now I just expect the only answer from fiio on peq dev and their plans to be on par with competition.
Needless to say I'd strongly support fiio move into peq on all their devices.


----------



## EdgeDC

Some people just want to watch the world burn complain in a non-constructive way.


----------



## romekbono

EdgeDC said:


> Some people just want to watch the world burn complain in a non-constructive way.


If all the fan boys from fiio said it's wonderful, fiio will not spend more resources to develop better peq.

I am a happy owner of the fiio M15 and I wish to have a peq in a high class level. Crossfinger and hope they will continue to develop it !


----------



## ouaille (Jul 30, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> Some people just want to watch the world burn complain in a non-constructive way.


agree, while some list the missing features and others do not read all the posts


----------



## EdgeDC

romekbono said:


> If all the fan boys from fiio said it's wonderful, fiio will not spend more resources to develop better peq.
> 
> I am a happy owner of the fiio M15 and I wish to have a peq in a high class level. Crossfinger and hope they will continue to develop it !


Allow me to emphasize *constructive* feedback, not fanboying.


----------



## BlueA (Jul 30, 2022)

Man a comparaison between a plugin in an android app and a low-level hardware feature that you build on top of an os with specific drivers.
Tells a lot about the level of understanding of what's going on from a technical point of view and hence financial investment.


----------



## BlueA

Check this link to see the size of the roadmap:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-2022-new-product-schedule-from-jamesfiio.963268/

This is an unmatched push on the market, new hardwares and their firmwares, softwares while still maintaining products on the market.

A very respectable effort and I can wait for PEQ to reach the level of a Lotoo P6K since you are dealing with all this on top.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

When was the last time we've seen a totally polished first market release to begin with? It's like everyone sings the same tune every single  time regardless of which Chinese company. The truth is it may sucks to early adaptors but they're there to spot the irregularities and raise the concerns. Good for late adaptors as by the time 6-8 months down the road we're the recipient of a polished product, if of course the company acts upon those irregularities. The real question here is are we so accustomed and or is programed by companies    into such practice that they just spit out whatever they can spit out and let the consumer sort out what's wrong and or is lacking instead of their engineers. 

Anyway, don't mind me... I still haven't had coffee.


----------



## BlueA (Jul 30, 2022)

Rm because not pertinent to this thread.


----------



## ClieOS

Sure, the PEQ on BTR7 seems unpolished compared to Qudelix 5K.

But on the other hand, does anyone knows of another BT adapter manufacturer bother to dedicates any effort on implementing PEQ (or an fact make a decent BT controlling app for their BT adapter)? I don't recall. 

Yes, the second guy in a race is the first loser. However, that guy is also happened to be the only person willing to participate when the winner is already so far ahead. Other just don't care to compete anymore. I think there are two points: First, Qudelix owner is an exceptional great engineer and 5K is still an exceptional product 2 years after its release because the effort Qudelix puts into it over the year to make it well ahead of all competition. Second, FiiO is not Qudelix, and likely not going to be anywhere as good in programing anytime soon. We will likely never going to get an PEQ as good as 5K on BTR7. If PEQ is the only thing you care on your BT adapter and you find BTR7 a disappointment, I think it is OK just sell your BTR7 or don't pick one up. But on the same time I think we want to give the first loser a little bit of encouragement for not quitting the race. As an old saying goes  - if it is easy, everyone will be doing it. The opposite is quite true as well.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

The way any software released these days, online makes later patches and updates possible. 
When was the last time you saw a game, even AAA that worked perfectly on the day one, perhaps way back when they were only distributed on CDs. 
BTR7 delivers an excellent audio, both BT and USB, features great build quality, and user friendly physical design and interface. 
PEQ, I don't use it, so no complaints from me, if it was utterly important, I'd do a better homework before my purchase decision and wait until (and if) it reaches the level that is up to my standards.
Fact that FiiO has already released some version of Custom PEQ should be encouraging for those who cares nonetheless, perfect or not, it's perfectly usable, but yes, as with anything there is always room for improvement.
What is missing really, multiple custom profiles?
How about compiling the detailed list of things you want to see in the consecutive releases. 
I am sure FiiO will look at them as they are as interested in improving their product as their loyal user base.


----------



## scracy (Jul 30, 2022)

Firstly without being accused of being a "fanboy" one thing I will say about FiiO is that they have a track record of listening to what their customers actually want and not they think their customers want (scroll through these forums there is plenty of evidence of that over the years), credit where credit is due. Secondly if a refined PEQ is an absolute must then dont buy the BTR7 at this stage and give FiiO a chance to improve their product with firmware updates or dont buy it at all.


----------



## scracy

BlueA said:


> *Check this link to see the size of the roadmap:*
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-2022-new-product-schedule-from-jamesfiio.963268/
> 
> This is an unmatched push on the market, new hardwares and their firmwares, softwares while still maintaining products on the market.
> ...


You raised another valid point, how many companies are this transparent about future releases?


----------



## ouaille (Jul 31, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> The way any software released these days, online makes later patches and updates possible.
> When was the last time you saw a game, even AAA that worked perfectly on the day one, perhaps way back when they were only distributed on CDs.
> BTR7 delivers an excellent audio, both BT and USB, features great build quality, and user friendly physical design and interface.
> PEQ, I don't use it, so no complaints from me, if it was utterly important, I'd do a better homework before my purchase decision and wait until (and if) it reaches the level that is up to my standards.
> ...


I will post a list of reasonable targets for PEQ. Note this is in BTR7 thread, but should be applicable to all fiio DACs, in particular in their top DAPs and utws5. I am a happy owner of many multi brand audio products, and as far as fiio is concerned M11pro, M15, utws5, BTR7, sold as replaced for upgrade utws3 M11 btr52019 X5(iii). I will compile a list, which will also include other audio community claims I do participate in today for Peq.


----------



## JamesFiiO

just some information, maybe it can help people understand our situation.

1, for most of our products, it is hard to implement the PEQ or a dencent EQ , I know it is very important for some people,  so we are consider to add a individual DSP chip into our desktop products cause the ADI DPS is quite big and need more power.

But I must say that for most of our products , the hardware limited the ability to add PEQ or high quality EQ. and plz don't compare to other cause each products is different,  to supports the LCD screen , there are not more room to add/improve the firmware. 

2, I don't know how other company work, but basically we implement the PEQ based on the SDK from Qualcomm, and they don't provide the source code. anyway, we will try our best to make it better ,especially the UI and anything we can do.  

anyway, we have not advertised that BTR7 supports PEQ when it launched market,  but we always like to improve our products step by step.


----------



## ouaille

JamesFiiO said:


> just some information, maybe it can help people understand our situation.
> 
> 1, for most of our products, it is hard to implement the PEQ or a dencent EQ , I know it is very important for some people,  so we are consider to add a individual DSP chip into our desktop products cause the ADI DPS is quite big and need more power.
> 
> ...


Thanks James for this answer.
It is clear BTR7 never advertised peq availability and to be honest my motivation was to early test its sound as I do participate in audio tech discussions in my french audio community.
I understand fiio makes it own decision on which parts to spend power budgets, more on display, less on other features etc.
Just to mention a common trap here would be only to consider its own user base as most likely they accept the design as it is. While testing multi brands, clearly you can see as user/tester the good and the bad, and this is why I post here about peq because I beleive it is becoming a mandatory feature, that is good you also made this decision. I will list shortly UI features that are missing to me, based on other BT vendor and also tone booster awesome UI. UI features are impressive, and probably not all related to hardware.


----------



## ouaille

Side question, seems EQ is peq with default Q settings ? If yes that means traditional EQ can now select the frequencies it applies on.


----------



## ouaille

Here are some UI feedbacks for my case @JamesFiiO @FiiO 


Missing UI feature to save named users eqs and peqs (ex name per iem)
Ability to store several user peq in hardware (to make it accessible to every paired device) or store local xml file to make it shareable to other player device paired to BTR7.
In UI on frequency data, ability to enable/disable the peq it to avoid resetting, speeds up the tuning and trials. Competition use a quick switch, very convenient.
Curve display: scaling setting should be available for better rendering.
Control through the sliders sounds very good, contrary to competition that allows control directly from the curve. Super imposing the sliders on the curve would optimize the rendering and control. Double tap on slider to access the peq parameters for gain, Q frequency for more fine tuning.
Peq filters: seems low shelf and high self are missing, very much used . (may be hardware related)
Curve rendering colouring the filter effect to allow users to guess their changes.
Thanks,


----------



## EdgeDC

ouaille said:


> Here are some UI feedbacks for my case @JamesFiiO @FiiO
> 
> 
> Missing UI feature to save named users eqs and peqs (ex name per iem)
> ...


…now THIS is the kind of thing I was talking about when I said *constructive* feedback earlier. Nicely done.


----------



## cloneman

Is there a device that allows you to use an in-line 3.5mm mic, plus aptx Voice?


----------



## Ab10

Please post some pictures of the PEQ of BTR7 here....


----------



## ouaille

Ab10 said:


> Please post some pictures of the PEQ of BTR7 here....


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ouaille said:


> In UI on frequency data, ability to enable/disable the peq


Isn't there  toggle already in the upper right corner?


----------



## ouaille

Andrew_WOT said:


> Isn't there  toggle already in the upper right corner?


I meant a toggle for each peq tile that would retain values for future use but would allow to enable/disable its effect.
I attach a picture showing on other peq here a slider disables filter 2 and 3:


----------



## FiiO Willson

ouaille said:


> I meant a toggle for each peq tile that would retain values for future use but would allow to enable/disable its effect.
> I attach a picture showing on other peq here a slider disables filter 2 and 3:





ouaille said:


> Here are some UI feedbacks for my case @JamesFiiO @FiiO
> 
> 
> Missing UI feature to save named users eqs and peqs (ex name per iem)
> ...


Thank you very much for your suggestions on our new PEQ feature, and feedback!

Since this is our first PEQ launch, it is still in its infancy, and as some users have said, it means we are starting to make and improve it~~~

We always say, there is nothing difficult in the world, only those who are willing to do it, we believe that given enough time, we should gradually give you a satisfactory PEQ function!

But as JAMES said, because of the hardware limitation, not all products will have PEQ function, but if the conditions allow, we will gradually improve them


----------



## Strifeff7

Keep it up with the good work,
Cheers, 🍺


@FiiO Willson @FiiO


----------



## JamesFiiO

ouaille said:


> Thanks James for this answer.
> It is clear BTR7 never advertised peq availability and to be honest my motivation was to early test its sound as I do participate in audio tech discussions in my french audio community.
> I understand fiio makes it own decision on which parts to spend power budgets, more on display, less on other features etc.
> Just to mention a common trap here would be only to consider its own user base as most likely they accept the design as it is. While testing multi brands, clearly you can see as user/tester the good and the bad, and this is why I post here about peq because I beleive it is becoming a mandatory feature, that is good you also made this decision. I will list shortly UI features that are missing to me, based on other BT vendor and also tone booster awesome UI. UI features are impressive, and probably not all related to hardware.



sure, I understand and enjoy the communication with you guys, and just want to share what we thought and why we decided.


----------



## FiiO (Aug 1, 2022)

The new firmware V1.71 for FiiO BTR7 is now available!​





*The following changes and improvements have been made to the FW1.71: *

1. Added PEQ function (go to the EQ menu on the latest FiiO Control app for settings);
2. Changed the setting of aptX Adaptive to off by default (can be enabled on the FiiO Control app);
3. Improved the logic of UI display;
4. Improved the abnormal issue of answering phone calls through the 4.4mm headphone output;
5. Miscellaneous performance improvements and bug fixes.

*Note: Please update the FiiO Control to latest version first. 
BTR7 firmware download: Click here
How to upgrade the BTR7: Click here*


----------



## Merkurio

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestions on our new PEQ feature, and feedback!
> 
> Since this is our first PEQ launch, it is still in its infancy, and as some users have said, it means we are starting to make and improve it~~~
> 
> ...



I hope to see future products from you with proper PEQ hardware capabilities (I.E with the Qualcomm QCC5171 chip).

A Topping DX3 Pro+ killer with PEQ capabilities would be awesome for a compact desktop solution.


----------



## ballog

FiiO said:


> The new firmware V1.71 for FiiO BTR7 is now available!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@FiiO after the update I am getting only two option in the filter menu on the BTR7 - Fast and HybridF.


----------



## dlelikov

Can anyone compare the sound quality of BTR7 and BTR5 by BT (LDAC)?


----------



## scracy (Aug 2, 2022)

dlelikov said:


> Can anyone compare the sound quality of BTR7 and BTR5 by BT (LDAC)?


Using LDAC on both the BTR7 has a more holographic, dynamic and transparent presentation than the original BTR5 not to mention considerably more power. A worthwhile upgrade in every way in my opinion 🙂


----------



## ClieOS

ballog said:


> @FiiO after the update I am getting only two option in the filter menu on the BTR7 - Fast and HybridF.


The DAC chip inside BTR7 only supports those two selectable filters in PCM mode. There are two unselectable / automatical filters: one for MQA and one for DSD.


----------



## OneL0ve

@FiiO  If the BTR7 is connected in USB DAC (dongle) mode to a phone, can it simultaneously transmit HI RES music over Bluetooth?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

There is input priority setting in the Menu, you can stream over USB or BT, not both at the same time, that doesn't make much sense.
What's the final result supposed to look like?


----------



## scracy

OneL0ve said:


> @FiiO  If the BTR7 is connected in USB DAC (dongle) mode to a phone, can it simultaneously transmit HI RES music over Bluetooth?


BTR7 is a Bluetooth receiver not a transmitter, not sure what you are asking?


----------



## FiiO

ballog said:


> @FiiO after the update I am getting only two option in the filter menu on the BTR7 - Fast and HybridF.


Dear friend,

The BTR7 supports two filter only. But the engineer has changed the translation in this new firmware update. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

OneL0ve said:


> @FiiO  If the BTR7 is connected in USB DAC (dongle) mode to a phone, can it simultaneously transmit HI RES music over Bluetooth?


Dear friend,

If you would like to connect two device at the same time: one via Bluetooth, one via USB, it is supported.
But the BTR7 is only a Bluetooth amp, so it could not transmit Bluetooth signal and connect to Bluetooth headphone.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

FiiO BTR7 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!​




Dear respected customers,
Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our BTR7. Delivery of the BTR7 has started from 3rd, August. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.

Japan: Emilai
USA: Office direct
US Distributor: TekFx Inc.
Canada: Canadian distributor
Russia:Blade
HongKong: Carve Link Company
Taiwan: Walkbox
Netherlands: Network Media Systems
Singapore: Eng Siang International Pte Ltd
Czekh : GOTHIC
Mexico: Audiofilia
Indonesia : PT lntium lndo Prima
Australia: Addicted To Audio
Malaysia: RedApe
India: Headphone Zone
UAE: Smart Audio Electronics Trading L.L.C
Romania: Avstore

(*The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)
In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).
By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 10th August.
If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.
Happy listening!

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## Ra97oR (Aug 3, 2022)

Do we have a shipping date for the UK pre-order?

Edit: ignore me, didn't read the thread this morning!


----------



## ballog (Aug 3, 2022)

FiiO said:


> FiiO BTR7 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@FiiO Dear friend, long time Fiio fan here (since the E3 amp at around 2009 - who remembers that!).
Just want to ask if you no longer have a distributor in Mauritius (an island in the Indian Ocean)? There is a store named One.O.One Multimedia which was your official stockist since 2017. Unfortunately they don't have any new Fiio gear on sale. I had to import the BTR7 and its was quite a hassle and costly for the shipping. Fortunately my unit did arrive safely and i'm really enjoying it (i do have a soft spot for the BTR5 over the BTR7 though but thats another story). Would be really sad if we could no longer procure Fiio gear locally.


----------



## ClieOS

ballog said:


> @FiiO Dear friend, long time Fiio fan here (since the E3 amp at around 2009 - who remembers that!).
> ...


I started with E1


----------



## IcyFlow

@FiiO on firmware v1.71 the battery meter will go missing after the device is on for a while. 
only way to resolve this is to restart the device


----------



## LouisLoh

I just tried this at a local store. Connected to my WM1AM2 over bluetooth and all that I could hear from the 4.4 balanced output was static noises. Store owner didn't have any issues with his Galaxy Fold > BTR7 > 3.5mm. I could hear absolutely fine from my WM1AM2 > iFi Go Blu > 4.4mm.

I realised there are a few other permutations I could have tried to pin point the problem in the chain, but I ran out of time. Just wanted to put this out there, to see if any one else had this issue?


----------



## ballog

ClieOS said:


> I started with E1


So I best the venerable @ClieOS on this one - if I'm not mistaken the E3 came before the E1 😁.


----------



## ClieOS

ballog said:


> So I best the venerable @ClieOS on this one - if I'm not mistaken the E3 came before the E1 😁.


I think I might have an E3 first as well. Now that I recalled, E1 was a much later product. E5 should be the one followed E3. I am very sure however that I was the first person in the forum to got my hand on an E5. Good old days.


----------



## ballog (Aug 3, 2022)

ClieOS said:


> I think I might have an E3 first as well. Now that I recalled, E1 was a much later product. E5 should be the one followed E3. I am very sure however that I was the first person in the forum to got my hand on an E5. Good old days.


@ClieOS truly the good old days. Was an avid reader of your blog Inearmatters. I'm very grateful to you for rekindling my interest in earbuds especially the Blox E2c which was a great match with the Fiio E5 and its bass boost. At the time i bought almost every new Fiio gears since they so affordable. Now you've got me spending again with your great Portable Bluetooth Dac/Amp thread - leading me to getting the BTR3k, BTR5 and now the BTR7 😁.


----------



## FiiO

IcyFlow said:


> @FiiO on firmware v1.71 the battery meter will go missing after the device is on for a while.
> only way to resolve this is to restart the device


Dear friend,

Does the issue happen everytime? We will report to the engineer for check as well. Thanks for the kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

ballog said:


> @FiiO Dear friend, long time Fiio fan here (since the E3 amp at around 2009 - who remembers that!).
> Just want to ask if you no longer have a distributor in Mauritius (an island in the Indian Ocean)? There is a store named One.O.One Multimedia which was your official stockist since 2017. Unfortunately they don't have any new Fiio gear on sale. I had to import the BTR7 and its was quite a hassle and costly for the shipping. Fortunately my unit did arrive safely and i'm really enjoying it (i do have a soft spot for the BTR5 over the BTR7 though but thats another story). Would be really sad if we could no longer procure Fiio gear locally.


Dear friend,

I checked with my colleague and found that the seller in Mauritius hasn't booked the BTR7 from us yet.  And if you have found any other local seller which may be interested in selling this products, please feel free to contact us. Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## romekbono

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I checked with my colleague and found that the seller in Mauritius hasn't booked the BTR7 from us yet.  And if you have found any other local seller which may be interested in selling this products, please feel free to contact us. Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


Poland : mp3store.pl  ?


----------



## IcyFlow

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Does the issue happen everytime? We will report to the engineer for check as well. Thanks for the kind feedback.
> 
> Best regards


Yup the issues happen every time, but other than  the battery meter missing, there seems to be no other issue at the moment.

Might i suggest to ask the engineer to add like a battery % on the device itself?  
would be helpful to see the % on the device, rather than on the phone itself


----------



## FiiO

romekbono said:


> Poland : mp3store.pl  ?


Dear friend,

The seller is one of our agent in Poland. We will arrange the BTR7 to the Poland distributor soon. So you could get one from the local seller some time later.

Best regards


----------



## quimbo

Mine shipped today from Audio46 and I may get it the morning I am leaving town for a week


----------



## FiiO

Hello Saturday! Let's enjoy some FiiO BTR7 pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




By: 铁西迟之谦
Where to buy: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy


----------



## Strifeff7

Placed an order, will get it in a week,


----------



## Joong

Btr7 can drive two earphones at the same time?
I tried btr5 which drives only one pair of phones at a time.


----------



## EdgeDC

Joong said:


> Btr7 can drive two earphones at the same time?
> I tried btr5 which drives only one pair of phones at a time.


Well... at least for single-ended jacks, anybody can use a small 2-way splitter adaptor to plug in 2 pairs. Obviously the power would be reduced since it would be driving both pairs at the same time.

Something like this:

Amazon.com: Headphone Splitter Adapter,CableCreation

I don't know that such a thing exists for balanced headphone connections though. Probably not.


----------



## arrakian (Aug 7, 2022)

A quick impression on the BTR7: 

Finally, after owning my first pair of IEMs and loving them (the Shuoer S12), I had put my Audeze Sines on the back burner. The Shuoer S12 had all the things I loved about the Sine, but were much easier to drive. I got the BTR7 to see how well they compete against my current dongle DAC champ, the Qudelix 5K. I had the Audeze Sine nearby, so this is what I chose to test the FiiO with before the Sines went back in the box. This BTR7 has a nice bit of grunt in it 😊. With the maximum volume being 60, I can get a very pleasing thump going at 40 to 44 depending on genre. I was listening to some old Busta Rhymes today (2nd & 3rd albums) and this unit sounds very, very promising. I may have to pull the Sine back up to co-lead duty if this keeps up. The Qudelix, although having the superior software UI of the two, made the Sines sound anemic. It felt as if the Sine was the outer limit of what the 5K had the ability to push. With the BTR7, there was none of that. I fully expected I was going to have this dongle DAC a few clicks from maximum to even get this headset to register; I’m glad to see that I was wrong. It was only a couple of hours, but I listen to this way longer than I had planned, or had time to. I’m going to let this burn-in for several hours, then take another listen with the Denon 9200s and the Shuoer S12 to get a better idea of what the sound quality is truly like. 

Now, if you FiiO guys could only make portables that have more than 10hrs battery-life. I’d be very happy.


----------



## gavinfabl

Anyone compared this to the iFi Go Blu?


----------



## Warrentaye

Long time lurker, I got my BTR7 yesterday from Amazon US. I do not consider myself and audiophile but I do dabble a little. I previously had a BTR5 and used it with an IE900 as well as an AUDEZE LCD-X for my portable go to. The increase in quality is super apparent and I could nto be happier. Much fuller sound and much larger soundstage. It makes the IE900 so large I could not believe the difference. 

Packaging was great, and I like the build quality. Quick question since such a nice screen was added how hard would it be to actually display track info? Also is there a setting to have the screen go on for a couple seconds when changing songs? 

Overall very happy with this upgrade.


----------



## rocketron

Welcome to Head-fi.
Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Warrentaye

rocketron said:


> Welcome to Head-fi.
> Sorry about your wallet.


Im not  and Thanks.


----------



## arrakian

Warrentaye said:


> …Quick question since such a nice screen was added how hard would it be to actually display track info? Also is there a setting to have the screen go on for a couple seconds when changing songs?



Other than the timer for how long display is on when you touch the buttons, I don’t think so. I think they meant this to stay in pocket (or at least out of the way) and have all of that information be displayed using your FiiO Music or the FiiO Control app.


----------



## Drahsid

My portable dac pile is every-growing!


----------



## ddlo

FiiO said:


> *3. How is the battery life of the BTR7 under LDAC Bluetooth?*
> 
> There are some differences between different Bluetooth codecs. Please refer to the following test data for details.
> 
> ...


Hi, I just wonder why the play time as a dac/amp is lower then being a Bluetooth transmitter. I'm thinking that in Bluetooth mode, the dac and amp are also working alongside the Bluetooth module! Or is that the dual ess9219 is not working in Bluetooth mode (relying on qcc5124 instead) so power is conserved?

Sorry if this has been asked before. Thanks!


----------



## EdgeDC

For those interested, Zeos (of YouTube’s Z Reviews) just posted his review of the BTR7 a few hours ago:


----------



## lowrider007

Any idea on a UK release?


----------



## scracy

EdgeDC said:


> For those interested, Zeos (of YouTube’s Z Reviews) just posted his review of the BTR7 a few hours ago:



Seems Zeos is suitably impressed like most of us here, the BTR7 is a great product one that the FiiO engineers rightfully should be proud of


----------



## FiiO Willson

Joong said:


> Btr7 can drive two earphones at the same time?


No, BTR7 support only one earphone output at the same time.

The priority of the two interfaces is:
If you plug in a earphone A first and then another earphone B,the later plugged earphone B will be output first. 
When you unplugging earphone B, earphone A will have output.


----------



## Vijay74

Hi from India. 
So @FiiO Wilson, has any seller from India got these booked? Don't see these available on any of the indian sites. Even Fiio India site has not listed ut yet?

Regarding long PEQ discussion, pardon my ignorance but won't PEQ on player itself won't provide another way? Or the requirement is to have player independent but BTR7 tied PEQ settings?


----------



## aneprash

Not available in India?


----------



## FiiO

Joong said:


> Btr7 can drive two earphones at the same time?
> I tried btr5 which drives only one pair of phones at a time.


Dear friend,

No, when PO and BAL port are inserted at the same time, PO has output and BAL has no output.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Vijay74 said:


> Hi from India.
> So @FiiO Wilson, has any seller from India got these booked? Don't see these available on any of the indian sites. Even Fiio India site has not listed ut yet?
> 
> Regarding long PEQ discussion, pardon my ignorance but won't PEQ on player itself won't provide another way? Or the requirement is to have player independent but BTR7 tied PEQ settings?


Dear friend,

Thanks for your interest in our product. 
The BTR7 has been sent to the seller in India as well:
India: Headphone Zone
As for PEQ, our engineers are preparing a detailed introduction. 

Best regards


----------



## lowrider007

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our product.
> The BTR7 has been sent to the seller in India as well:
> ...


Any news on UK distribution? Really want to get my hand on one of these!


----------



## h1a8

I know this is off topic but I was planning on getting both the btr7 and utws5. My question to fiio is do you plan on giving the utws5 a PEQ in the app as well? That would really make my day.


----------



## Joong

I searched many daps for low latency bt receiver to watch my tv with Bta30 as transmitter.
Non of them but fiio m17 get me there.
So I oredered btr7 with far less money on m17.
I think Bt tech is still infancy to get real audio-video connection on wireless.


----------



## MGee1

I had a BTR7 on order here in the UK and it looks like it's not going to arrive before I go away for a while.  I wanted something to take with me so what's the best options with a 4.4mm out?  Am I better just accepting the wait until after my holidays and going without. Or are there other new offerings on the horizon that will complicate the wait?


----------



## MGee1

lowrider007 said:


> Any idea on a UK release?


Hifonix in Birmingham have them for pre-order on their website.  But they said late July and still don't have a date when I spoke to them yesterday.


----------



## Aevum

weird, zococity which is the official spanish retailer isnt even listing it.


----------



## lowrider007

MGee1 said:


> Hifonix in Birmingham have them for pre-order on their website.  But they said late July and still don't have a date when I spoke to them yesterday.



Bummer.

I hope @FiiO can chime in and give some estimation as to when it might hit UK shores, hate pre-ordering with no ETA.


----------



## FiiO

Aevum said:


> weird, zococity which is the official spanish retailer isnt even listing it.


Dear friend,

Thanks for the interest in our product. The distributor in Spain just ordered the BTR7 from us. We will send the BTR7 to the distributor soon when he finishes the payment. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

lowrider007 said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I hope @FiiO can chime in and give some estimation as to when it might hit UK shores, hate pre-ordering with no ETA.


Dear friend, 

Thanks for the interest in our product. The seller in UK are want the K9Pro ESS be sent together with the BTR7. So the shipment may be later. We will update again when it is sent.

Best regards


----------



## quimbo

Picked the BTR7 up at the post office this morning, drove 600 miles with it sitting there. Now sitting on a bench in Sandusky OH smoking a cigar and listening to the BTR7 for the first time.  Hi res flac, sennheiser ie600, plussound cable, 2.5 mm to 4.4 adapter.  Sound is sublime, size is not an issue.  

Well done Fiio.


----------



## Aramaki

@FiiO @FiiO Willson Track ff and rew works in Bluetooth mode using volume controls on BTR7 but not in dongle mode on Android, can you please confirm if this is the case?


----------



## Strifeff7

How about the sound impression single ended vs balance ?
I only use iem,
will try to buy a 4.4mm cable if it improves sound quality,
Thank you,


----------



## powergeek

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for the interest in our product. The distributor in Spain just ordered the BTR7 from us. We will send the BTR7 to the distributor soon when he finishes the payment.
> 
> Best regards


What is retail price in Europe for the BTR7 ? Zococity is selling the M17 1999€ for a retailing price in Europe of 1799€…


----------



## rarewolf

Strifeff7 said:


> How about the sound impression single ended vs balance ?
> I only use iem,
> will try to buy a 4.4mm cable if it improves sound quality,
> Thank you,



It would depend on your IEM, although most do not scale with amplification. Name yours, and let’s see who responds with experience. I can tell you my S12 planar set did respond to the balanced output with punchier bass and a more open stage, but the effect was subtle and you’d miss it if you weren’t listening for it.


----------



## Aevum

i wonder how my blessing 2 will react, with my BTR5 it already sounds pretty good.


----------



## brokengundam

quimbo said:


> Picked the BTR7 up at the post office this morning, drove 600 miles with it sitting there. Now sitting on a bench in Sandusky OH smoking a cigar and listening to the BTR7 for the first time.  Hi res flac, sennheiser ie600, plussound cable, 2.5 mm to 4.4 adapter.  Sound is sublime, size is not an issue.
> 
> Well done Fiio.


I really like the ie600/BTR7 (stock 3.5mm cable) combo as well.  Warm and clear, if that makes sense...  Plug and play in Windows and Mac, LDAC seems to work well enough too.  It's a great little amp to add to the arsenal.


----------



## Surf Monkey

rarewolf said:


> It would depend on your IEM, although most do not scale with amplification. Name yours, and let’s see who responds with experience. I can tell you my S12 planar set did respond to the balanced output with punchier bass and a more open stage, but the effect was subtle and you’d miss it if you weren’t listening for it.



Yeah, I think that’s a fair assessment. The S12 does scale with a more powerful source and takes well to a balanced connection. It is arguably subtle but I’d say definitely noticeable.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Aug 9, 2022)

Strifeff7 said:


> How about the sound impression single ended vs balance ?
> I only use iem,
> will try to buy a 4.4mm cable if it improves sound quality,
> Thank you,


You really using only half of the circuity that you paid for single ended as BTR7 is full balanced design. Technically balanced drive is more powerful and provide better drivers control. Will you notice appreciable audible difference with all IEMs, not likely?
I personally always opt for balanced when it's supported by device. Tripowin balanced cables are cheap on amazon.


----------



## jsmiller58

Andrew_WOT said:


> You really using only half of the circuity that you paid for single ended as BTR7 is full balanced design. Technically balanced drive is more powerful and provide better drivers control. Will you notice appreciable audible difference with all IEMs, not likely?
> I personally always opt for balanced when it's supported by device. Tripowin balanced cables are cheap on amazon.


I admit I largely follow this philosophy as well... for most of my IEMs I have picked up inexpensive balanced cables, just in case it makes a difference!  But I don't invest much more than $30 per cable... please no cables debates since that eventually brings on the wrath of the moderators...


----------



## Ab10

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our product.
> The BTR7 has been sent to the seller in India as well:
> ...



In less than 24 hours the whole stock depleted - Woww, Though I wonder how many units they ordered.


----------



## rarewolf

brokengundam said:


> I really like the ie600/BTR7 (stock 3.5mm cable) combo as well.  Warm and clear, if that makes sense...  Plug and play in Windows and Mac, LDAC seems to work well enough too.  It's a great little amp to add to the arsenal.



The Sennheiser IE600 IEMs are absolutely the endgame set if your intention is portability. With the right eartips there’s not much need for power to achieve class-A bass extension and enough air to put you in the front row no matter where you are… #jussayin


----------



## gc335

rarewolf said:


> The Sennheiser IE600 IEMs are absolutely the endgame set if your intention is portability. With the right eartips there’s not much need for power to achieve class-A bass extension and enough air to put you in the front row no matter where you are… #jussayin


I agree! I was in the IE600 tour and was blown away at how good it is. I could easily see that as my only IEM. Band for the buck is insane. I’ll have the BTR7 tomorrow and I’m seriously tempted to pick up the IE600 to pair with it.


----------



## rarewolf

gc335 said:


> I agree! I was in the IE600 tour and was blown away at how good it is. I could easily see that as my only IEM. Band for the buck is insane. I’ll have the BTR7 tomorrow and I’m seriously tempted to pick up the IE600 to pair with it.



I forgot to mention the comfort and fit security that these IEMs have the potential for. I say “potential” because not many like the stock tips, and that will mean a quest for the right tips for anyone’s individual ears. I suggest anyone start with Spinfit because their unique implementation for modifying the angle in your canal allows for avoiding differences in tuning with slightly different placements in your ears. I personally like the SQ results from the CP145 tips, but the bore size is too large for the nozzle and the tips will sometimes slip off. I’m presently waiting for the Spinfit Max tips to show up in North America…


----------



## Vijay74

Ab10 said:


> In less than 24 hours the whole stock depleted - Woww, Though I wonder how many units they ordered.


Glad to be one of those fastest fingers. They arrive tomorrow. 

BTW, I think Audiostore also ordered these and should have these available in a week or so. Wherever they become available first.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 10, 2022)

First impression vs btr5,

+ Subbass rumble
+ Punchier kickdrum
+ Less harsh vocal
+ More air up top
+ Bigger stage
+ MOAR POWAH !!!

= Same neutral tonality

- Unusable case


Problem: How am I supposed to use this device while on the go? Put it in my pocket? Then how I access the button? 😒

Solution: I put a keychain holder on it, so I can just clip it on my pants,
It securely placed, the button is easily accesible + waterproof & dustproof,







I attach something like this to the device,
Just a simple $1 keychain holder,





Much love from Kudus, Indonesia, 💕


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Case without a clip is definitely an oversight from FiiO. I would pay extra for nicer one with some clip.


----------



## EdgeDC (Aug 10, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Case without a clip is definitely an oversight from FiiO. I would pay extra for nicer one with some clip.


If only ddHiFi still made FiiO-specific cases like they used to. It seems that they stopped doing that as soon as FiiO started bundling cases with their devices, likely because it made it harder to sell a 3rd-party case. I think their BTR5 case (the C-B5) was their last FiiO-specific product (although it might have been the C-M15 case for the FiiO M15).


----------



## Surf Monkey

Andrew_WOT said:


> Case without a clip is definitely an oversight from FiiO. I would pay extra for nicer one with some clip.



It’s an odd choice. I have the BTR5 and the included clip is very useful. I honestly thought I wouldn’t be using it but it’s turned out to he indispensable. And it’s just a couple pieces of plastic and a spring. Maybe some third party will make up a similar clip for the 7.


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 10, 2022)

Fiio Control app hangs forever trying to connect to BTR7 - the read loading circle never goes away after i click on the BTR7 to add the device. Samsung Z Flip 3. I tried restarting both devices, no luck. Any pointers @FiiO?






Update: I didn't realise it was connected to both my IOS and Android device (IOS was control) so a new control couldn't be added on Android. Schoolboy error


----------



## Andrew_WOT

emilsoft said:


> Fiio Control app hangs forever trying to connect to BTR7 - the read loading circle never goes away after i click on the BTR7 to add the device. Samsung Z Flip 3. I tried restarting both devices, no luck. Any pointers @FiiO?


You need to pair BT device to your phone first.


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 10, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> You need to pair BT device to your phone first.



Oh yes i did that - i can play music too, it's fine from that perspective. It just that the control app can't complete the communication eventhough it can see the BTR7, so I have not access to eq and other stuff etc. It looks like a (major) bug with Android/Samsung devices, as the control app works fine on IOS

Update: I didn't realise it was connected to both my IOS and Android device (IOS was control) so a new control couldn't be added on Android. Schoolboy error - make sure it doesn't have phantom connection with another device!


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 10, 2022)

@FiiO I love the BTR7 and the app, and thank you so much for working on a PEQ - the BTR7 has the chops to dethrone the Qudelix and is on a righteous path. Please continue your efforts and work on refining the software and adding new features in the future - if you retain the DSP platform and just improve the hardware every year-two, I will be happy to stay faithful - don't do what you did with the Fiio m11 Pro - forgotten after a year.. do what Qudelix is doing and you'll be golden with your superior hardware power.

Some key bugs/feedback I noted:

FEATURE: As mentioned few times, really need more than one custom eq preset for user: at least 5, if not 10 is needed - this thing should be one of key priorities as the power of PEQ demands more flexibility.

BUG: IOS keyboard when editing PEQ values - keyboard doesn't have MINUS sign, so impossible to enter negative db - workaround is to copy past minus sign from outside of app, or to first edit a minus value on the graphical eq and then convert that to PEQ.

BUG/FEATURE: No lowpass/highpass for PEQ - fairly important please especially when working with Oratory configs

BUG: BTR7 codec screen doesn't update if say first connects to LDAC 96khz, and user then changes that to LDAC 44khz on Android device - BTR7 screen says it's still 96khz which is incorrect (validated it's 44khz on device developer settings).. Seems it just detects the initial codec sample rate and doesn't update until new connection/codec is applied.

COOL feature: allow for a setting to have always on display on the BTR7, and to display a funky spectrum analyzer - like RME ADI DAC - that would be so sweet; we all know that looking at a spectrum analyzer whilst listening results in a higher fidelity experience, the music simply sounds better ;(
i get that it might impact battery life a little more but it's down to the user if they want to enable so that should be OK


----------



## Johnfg465vd

any comparisions between this, qudelix & go blu?


----------



## emilsoft

Johnfg465vd said:


> any comparisions between this, qudelix & go blu?



I have Qudelix and BTR7.. The Fiio has better sound quality - more headroom and punch with the thx amps, and a little more calmness in the way it's conveys the music. Qudelix seems more perky and little brighter. Both very good for their price but I think the BTR7 conveys a little more hifi magic and have that thx speed if that's your thing 

Qudelix has superior software and eq no doubt but if Fiio continue down the software upgrade path the gap can be decreased - it's all about the PEQ ultimately with the software and Fiio have just taken a giant leap with giving it to us (albeit with more work needed but at least it's usable)


----------



## Johnfg465vd

emilsoft said:


> I have Qudelix and BTR7.. The Fiio has better sound quality - more headroom and punch with the thx amps, and a little more calmness in the way it's conveys the music. Qudelix seems more perky and little brighter. Both very good for their price but I think the BTR7 conveys a little more hifi magic and have that thx speed if that's your thing
> 
> Qudelix has superior software and eq no doubt but if Fiio continue down the software upgrade path the gap can be decreased - it's all about the PEQ ultimately with the software and Fiio have just taken a giant leap with giving it to us (albeit with more work needed but at least it's usable)


Good to know that it's SQ is better than Qudelix. Does the PEQ work when using it wired? or will it only work when using bluetooth? and Have you tested the range and noise of the BTR7?

I've been using an old LG phone for portable use and this seems like a good replacement, even if it turns out not to be a big improvement over my LG phone, the size, bluetooth & 4.4 out interest me.


----------



## emilsoft

Johnfg465vd said:


> Good to know that it's SQ is better than Qudelix. Does the PEQ work when using it wired? or will it only work when using bluetooth? and Have you tested the range and noise of the BTR7?
> 
> I've been using an old LG phone for portable use and this seems like a good replacement, even if it turns out not to be a big improvement over my LG phone, the size, bluetooth & 4.4 out interest me.


Yes PEQ works in both cases bt and usb (usb has to be uac1 mode - which is 96khz max)

I haven't tested the range but seems fine - in train out and about was all fine with AAC. LDAC on highest bitrate needs close proximity between two devices but seems to be fine with a little stutter here and there


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Ok, I think I'll get this as soon as it's stocked again. I'm curious and I know it's not a fair comparision but how does it sound against Mojo?


----------



## emilsoft

Johnfg465vd said:


> Ok, I think I'll get this as soon as it's stocked again. I'm curious and I know it's not a fair comparision but how does it sound against Mojo?


Mojo pushes the mids forward a little and with more details (a little overcompensating at times), it's more vivid in general. The BTR7 mids are a little smoother/etheral, but less detailed and less focused/defined - but still quite nice in their own way. The BTR7 seems to have a better controlled/faster bass - a thx trait.

If I'm honest I don't think the Mojo (2) is the killer DAC everyone makes it out to be - Softears RSV sound better and more delicate out of the BTR7, also quite wide. Out of the Mojo 2 they become a bit too hard hitting losing some of their subtlety and becoming aggressive. So with some IEMs the BTR7 can sound more impressive! I find sensitive IEMs that require a delicate touch the BTR might fare better. I haven't tested my big headphones yet.

I don't think there is a massive difference between the two - the obvious change in sound is with R2R dacs for me: the RU6 sounds distinctly different than the Qudelix/BTR/Mojo 2 - where i find the BTR7 and Mojo overlapping too much with SQ


----------



## Lifter59

Just received my BTR7 today from Audio46. Waiting for my 4.4->2.5mm adapter to arrive and then I will give it a thorough testing over the weekend...


----------



## Johnfg465vd

emilsoft said:


> Mojo pushes the mids forward a little and with more details (a little overcompensating at times), it's more vivid in general. The BTR7 mids are a little smoother/etheral, but less detailed and less focused/defined - but still quite nice in their own way. The BTR7 seems to have a better controlled/faster bass - a thx trait.
> 
> If I'm honest I don't think the Mojo (2) is the killer DAC everyone makes it out to be - Softears RSV sound better and more delicate out of the BTR7, also quite wide. Out of the Mojo 2 they become a bit too hard hitting losing some of their subtlety and becoming aggressive. So with some IEMs the BTR7 can sound more impressive! I find sensitive IEMs that require a delicate touch the BTR might fare better. I haven't tested my big headphones yet.
> 
> I don't think there is a massive difference between the two - the obvious change in sound is with R2R dacs for me: the RU6 sounds distinctly different than the Qudelix/BTR/Mojo 2 - where i find the BTR7 and Mojo overlapping too much with SQ


Thanks for the comparison, I agree with you about the Mojo (v1), wasn't as impressed with it. RU6, now that's something I liked, not the most detailed or resolving DAC but makes music musical  and with IEMs, I sometimes preferred it more than my Gryphon. It's one of the reasons I'm about to purchase the EF400 for my Desktop use.

I think the BTR7 will fit nicely as a replacement for Gryphon for wireless use, it's inexpensive, tiny (compared to my previous DACs) and hopefully will have a more stable software soon. After trying so many DACs these few years, DS DACs are starting to sound the same to me with a few minor differences here and there.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some Fiio on Fiio action. Excellent combo.


----------



## NOMOS

Have questions about the EQ .
Can you determine the frequency itself ( e.g. 4378 Hertz ) and how many changes are possible ?
At least 8 -10 would be optimal .
In which range can the Q factor be changed ( is 0.1 to 10 possible ?)
How many dB plus and minus can be changed .
( at least plus -minus 6 dB would be good )
Can the preamplifier level be lowered at your own choice ?
Know who answers to my questions 😀


----------



## scracy

Dsnuts said:


> Some Fiio on Fiio action. Excellent combo.


Try the BTR7 with the FD7 excellent synergy


----------



## Dsnuts

I plan on finding out exactly how Fiios own earphones mesh with the BTR7. So far I am very impressed with the SQ of this little device. Just unboxed it today.


----------



## FiiO

lowrider007 said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I hope @FiiO can chime in and give some estimation as to when it might hit UK shores, hate pre-ordering with no ETA.


Dear friend,

The BTR7 has been sent to Advanced MP3 in UK now. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

emilsoft said:


> @FiiO I love the BTR7 and the app, and thank you so much for working on a PEQ - the BTR7 has the chops to dethrone the Qudelix and is on a righteous path. Please continue your efforts and work on refining the software and adding new features in the future - if you retain the DSP platform and just improve the hardware every year-two, I will be happy to stay faithful - don't do what you did with the Fiio m11 Pro - forgotten after a year.. do what Qudelix is doing and you'll be golden with your superior hardware power.
> 
> Some key bugs/feedback I noted:
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. For the features, we will report to the engineer for assessing first. As for the bugs, we will try to fix in the later update. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

emilsoft said:


> Fiio Control app hangs forever trying to connect to BTR7 - the read loading circle never goes away after i click on the BTR7 to add the device. Samsung Z Flip 3. I tried restarting both devices, no luck. Any pointers @FiiO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Yes, the FiiO Control app may not work fine when BTR7 connecting to two device at the same time. So you need to disconnect it from one of the device first. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Aramaki said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson Track ff and rew works in Bluetooth mode using volume controls on BTR7 but not in dongle mode on Android, can you please confirm if this is the case?


Dear friend,

Yes, the remote control in BTR7 is not available in USB DAC mode.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

powergeek said:


> What is retail price in Europe for the BTR7 ? Zococity is selling the M17 1999€ for a retailing price in Europe of 1799€…


Dear friend,

You could try to confirm this with the seller. Thank you!

Best regards


----------



## emilsoft

I noticed the BTR7 was warm still in the morning after full night wireless charging - it should have some battery care mechanism: charge full, then turn off charging and wait until less than 80% before charging again.. otherwise it's constantly topping off 1-2% and is constantly hot, can damage battery


----------



## FiiO

emilsoft said:


> I noticed the BTR7 was warm still in the morning after full night wireless charging - it should have some battery care mechanism: charge full, then turn off charging and wait until less than 80% before charging again.. otherwise it's constantly topping off 1-2% and is constantly hot, can damage battery


Dear friend,

When the BTR7 is fully charged by the wireless charger, if it is still placed on the wireless charger seat, the BTR7 will be warm still,  which is a normal phenomenon. And other products which support wireless charging will also have the same phenomenon. Currently, the BTR7 will not show a fully charged icon when charged via wireless charger. This issue will be fixed in the later update.

As for the battery protection function, we will report to the engineer for assessing. Thanks for your kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## katerkoff

@FiiO

Is it possible to make a battery percentage indicator in the new firmware for the device?


----------



## emilsoft

Dsnuts said:


> Some Fiio on Fiio action. Excellent combo.



How do you get LDAC with 44khz? My BTR7 always displays 96khz, even if i change LDAC on my device to 44khz


----------



## Johnfg465vd

emilsoft said:


> How do you get LDAC with 44khz? My BTR7 always displays 96khz, even if i change LDAC on my device to 44khz


One way is to force 44khz in developer settings for android devices.


----------



## emilsoft

Johnfg465vd said:


> One way is to force 44khz in developer settings for android devices.


Yes I did that - when the initial connection is made it defaults to 96khz ldac, I then go to developer settings and change it to 44khz but BTR7 keeps saying 96khz. I can see that on my device 44khz sticks (it also works with Qudelix which shows 44khz).. it's as if the btr gets stuck on 96khz


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 12, 2022)

I tested the BTR7 with iUSB Micro 3.0 feeding it USB signal - significant improvements; obviously the Fiio has room to grow with quality sources. Something like the Qudelix has it's limits with scaling up, but the BTR7 sounds like a little desktop setup when fed good signal (reclocked etc) - it scales up more than the Cayin RU6/Qudelix ever did.

Essentially with the iUSB it gains:

* More warmth and bloom
* More smoothness, less grain
* Bigger soundstage, more depth.
* More dynamics and bazz
* Everything is better defined, previously unheard details emerge but in a relaxed manner.
* Still retains it's sabre/thx perkiness, it's not warmpoo but just calmer/smoother.
* Still keeps that slight thx restraint, like it wants to keep full control of everything - it's a general thx thing. I would love to see Fiio in the future tackle discrete class A amplification.

I would love to have this sound over LDAC - but such thing doesn't exist in this universe.

Anyway - good stuff. I've mostly been testing it with IEMs. I will try some overhead Sennheisers soon.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

If BTR7 does not explicitly support 44.1khz LDAC, I did not see it advertised  in spec as in case of Qudelix, the bandwidth will be negotiated based on what both transmitter and receiver can support, 96khz.
Just a guess, FiiO can confirm.


----------



## emilsoft

Andrew_WOT said:


> If BTR7 does not explicitly support 44.1khz LDAC, I did not see it advertised  in spec as in case of Qudelix, the bandwidth will be negotiated based on what both transmitter and receiver can support, 96khz.
> Just a guess, FiiO can confirm.



I saw on the pictures shared here, BTR7 displaying LDAC 44khz on it's lcd.


----------



## nigel801

Giants Killer 😂


----------



## emilsoft

nigel801 said:


> Giants Killer 😂



RU6 vs BTR7 who wins? I have yet to properly compare them


----------



## ClieOS

emilsoft said:


> Yes I did that - when the initial connection is made it defaults to 96khz ldac, I then go to developer settings and change it to 44khz but BTR7 keeps saying 96khz. I can see that on my device 44khz sticks (it also works with Qudelix which shows 44khz).. it's as if the btr gets stuck on 96khz


Any reason why you want 44.1kHz instead of 96kHz?


----------



## emilsoft

ClieOS said:


> Any reason why you want 44.1kHz instead of 96kHz?



My source files are 44.1khz - i don't want Android OS upsampling them to 96khz and taking up valuable bluetooth bandwith - it's better sound quality when keeping the same sample rate throughout


----------



## Lifter59

I'm sure there's a logical/technical reason why 4.4mm vs 2.5mm is better, but is is a bit frustrating to need another adapter to use the BTR7. My BTR5, Q3, M11 Plus all support 2.5mm but the BTR7 doesn't...


----------



## EdgeDC (Aug 11, 2022)

Lifter59 said:


> I'm sure there's a logical/technical reason why 4.4mm vs 2.5mm is better, but is is a bit frustrating to need another adapter to use the BTR7. My BTR5, Q3, M11 Plus all support 2.5mm but the BTR7 doesn't...


To my knowledge, there's no sound quality difference between the two connectors (although some might argue that more metal = larger contact surface = better sound for 4.4mm).

I think the main reason that the industry has moved towards adopting the Sony's Pentaconn (4.4mm) design is simply durability. The 4.4mm connector is expected to last longer with fewer problems compared to the 2.5mm connector.


----------



## Lifter59

EdgeDC said:


> To my knowledge, there's no sound quality difference between the two connectors (although some might argue that more metal = larger connection surface = better sound for 4.4mm).
> 
> I think the main reason that the industry has moved towards adopting the Sony's Pentaconn (4.4mm) design is simply durability. The 4.4mm connector is expected to last longer with fewer problems compared to the 2.5mm connector.


I suppose. I have never had an issue with a 2.5mm jack failing. But, I will admit that I am probably over cautious given the average cost of what the jack is plugged into...


----------



## EdgeDC (Aug 11, 2022)

Lifter59 said:


> I suppose. I have never had an issue with a 2.5mm jack failing. But, I will admit that I am probably over cautious given the average cost of what the jack is plugged into...


...at least the larger industry didn't try to run with the *3.5mm* *balanced* idea, which does exist and is a recipe for disaster with misconnection of unbalanced and balanced devices, IMO.

Heck, even FiiO made an AMP module (for their X7 and Q5) called the AM3.5PRO that has a 3.5mm balanced connection. To my knowledge, that module was only ever made for the Chinese market, though (and that's probably a good thing).


----------



## ClieOS

emilsoft said:


> My source files are 44.1khz - i don't want Android OS upsampling them to 96khz and taking up valuable bluetooth bandwith - it's better sound quality when keeping the same sample rate throughout



Actually it doesn't go quite straight forward like that. In most Android standard Bluetooth implementation, the music you are playing will be sampled to 48kH PCM first (via Android internal SRC, which is default to 48kHz unless the manufacture uses a more advanced SRC), send to the Bluetooth chip to be resampled using the Bluetooth codec (*this is where your setting 44.1kHz vs 96kHz will take effect), send over wirelessly to the headphone's (or BT DAC/amp's) BT chip, resampled back to PCM (*bitrate + bitdepth depends on the DAC chip inside the headphone as well as how the manufacturer configuration though oversampling is the usual choice) and then decode to analog sound. 

So even if you use 44.1kHz for your Bluetooth codec setting, the music would very likely have been resampled before and after the Bluetooth transmission and your setting won't affect those at all.


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 11, 2022)

ClieOS said:


> Actually it doesn't go quite straight forward like that. In most Android standard Bluetooth implementation, the music you are playing will be sampled to 48kH PCM first (via Android internal SRC, which is default to 48kHz unless the manufacture uses a more advanced SRC), send to the Bluetooth chip to be resampled using the Bluetooth codec (*this is where your setting 44.1kHz vs 96kHz will take effect), send over wirelessly to the headphone's (or BT DAC/amp's) BT chip, resampled back to PCM (*bitrate + bitdepth depends on the DAC chip inside the headphone as well as how the manufacturer configuration though oversampling is the usual choice) and then decode to analog sound.
> 
> So even if you use 44.1kHz for your Bluetooth codec setting, the music would very likely have been resampled before and after the Bluetooth transmission and your setting won't affect those at all.



Yes I know about this - depends on the audio stack implementation. For example my Hiby RS6 always keeps the source sample rate throughout doesn't matter what app is playing, there's no intermediate conversions. Sony ZX500 unfortunately doesn't work so well it does some resampling.
For my Samsung device, I use UAPP with low level bluetooth settings - i did some android adb command line tests to see the audio logs for conversions a while back and it does work with UAPP (but I can't guarantee it's the same for all devices).. which is probably why it sounds better on bluetooth vs say something like tidal app.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

I am not an expert on this, but was under impression that this applies to USB output only and at least with LDAC we can have 44.1 bit-perfect and up to 96Khz original source material lossy compressed, not just downsampled 48Khz and then upsampled to 96khz.
https://www.androidauthority.com/sony-ldac-codec-790690/


----------



## emilsoft

What does boost bal out supposed to do? We have low and high gain settings already, so i assume boost bal is like a third gain boost on top? It seems to change the tonality a bit by making the mids more forward and punchy.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

emilsoft said:


> What does boost bal out supposed to do? We have low and high gain settings already, so i assume boost bal is like a third gain boost on top? It seems to change the tonality a bit by making the mids more forward and punchy.


It boosts current output, useful for some Headphones. I sold my BAL a while back, but remember not liking the boost option with my gear so I kept it "Off".


----------



## KPzypher

Since Samsung phones don't support aptx adaptive, if I connect btr7 to a Samsung phone and output to a wireless ANC HP that supports aptx adaptive, will it output in aptx adaptive? Thanks.


----------



## Big In Japan

Hi there

How many Custom PEQ can be saved in the application? I`d need a couple for different cans. Thank you!


----------



## nigel801

emilsoft said:


> RU6 vs BTR7 who wins? I have yet to properly compare them


Both are good I prefer RU6 for bit bigger soundstage and organic sound it's not lacking any details but BTR7 is more airy and have better imaging but RU6 is not far behind
 I have to do more critical listening to come to a fair conclusion I got BTR7 today only.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

KPzypher said:


> Since Samsung phones don't support aptx adaptive, if I connect btr7 to a Samsung phone and output to a wireless ANC HP that supports aptx adaptive, will it output in aptx adaptive? Thanks.


BTR 7 cannot work as a BT transmitter, only receiver.


----------



## Vijay74

Vijay74 said:


> Glad to be one of those fastest fingers. They arrive tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, I think Audiostore also ordered these and should have these available in a week or so. Wherever they become available first.


Still trying to figure out which one is better but first impressions.. BTR7 is awesome! Dead silent to my ears irrespective of SNR value. Amazing clarity and am yet to explore it. I would really recommend it. I did not have any version of BTR5 in any case.


----------



## Ab10

Amazing pairing with Shouer S12


----------



## FiiO

Big In Japan said:


> Hi there
> 
> How many Custom PEQ can be saved in the application? I`d need a couple for different cans. Thank you!


Dear friend,

Only one currently. How many PEQ would you need? We will report to the engineer for assessing about that first.

Best regards


----------



## Big In Japan

Hi @FiiO: At least 5 custom banks, the more the better. Actually your competitor Qudelix has plenty of them and I reserved one for each of my IEMs / "portable" headphones + it is usefull to have a few extra slots in order to quickly A/B test different settings.

It would be also fine, if the user could overwrite the presets, if internal storage capacity would be a limiter.

Thank you.


----------



## FiiO

katerkoff said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Is it possible to make a battery percentage indicator in the new firmware for the device?


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. This may not be added in the new firmware, sorry. But we will still record and report to the engineer.

Best regards


----------



## emilsoft

Very good synergy with Campfire Andromeda (3.5mm out as I don't have a balanced cable). It sounds like the output impedance is around 1.. it makes them dynamic and large sounding. Cayin RU6 makes them bit closed in/too warm. With the BTR7 they get a wonderful sparkle coupled with nice smoothness, warmth and precision.


----------



## emilsoft

Big In Japan said:


> Hi @FiiO: At least 5 custom banks, the more the better. Actually your competitor Qudelix has plenty of them and I reserved one for each of my IEMs / "portable" headphones + it is usefull to have a few extra slots in order to quickly A/B test different settings.
> 
> It would be also fine, if the user could overwrite the presets, if internal storage capacity would be a limiter.
> 
> Thank you.



Yes 5 would be great, 10 would be even better.. but I realise that the EQ preset can be changed from the BTR7 LCD, so too many to scroll through might not be best. I think the Jazz/Classical presets can be permanently removed - i will bet no many people if any use those who would get a BTR7


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 12, 2022)

@FiiO  I think i found another bug:

When I enable the PEQ via the app button (top right), the volume drops quite a bit. if I move the volume adjustment on the eq by a tiny amount (and back again to what it was), the volume jumps up a fair bit to how it was before I enabled the eq. There's something going on which is not right.
The correct way is to NOT change the volume automatically at all when eq is enabled, allowing the user to adjust it themselves on the eq volume slider is enough (same behaviour as Qudelix)

Update: it might also be related to this issue I noticed: Sometimes when I connect it to USB on my computer, the volume is less than it should be  (as per the BTR volume settings, and maximum digital volume on computer)- when I go then and change the sample rate on the BTR from 44khz to something else/or back (I dont think it matters to which other sample rate) the volume jumps back up to it's correct baseline; as if something inside the BTR7 resets and the internal volume gets it's proper target.. which means I can never totally trust if the BTR actually gets the correct max volume for it's setting inside.

This might be related when going Bluetooth > USB perhaps, not sure, but something is going on which don't seem right (and unrelated to external factors like PC/Mobile device settings as I ensure their volumes are always maxxed out)


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 12, 2022)

emilsoft said:


> Mojo pushes the mids forward a little and with more details (a little overcompensating at times), it's more vivid in general. The BTR7 mids are a little smoother/etheral, but less detailed and less focused/defined - but still quite nice in their own way. The BTR7 seems to have a better controlled/faster bass - a thx trait.
> 
> If I'm honest I don't think the Mojo (2) is the killer DAC everyone makes it out to be - Softears RSV sound better and more delicate out of the BTR7, also quite wide. Out of the Mojo 2 they become a bit too hard hitting losing some of their subtlety and becoming aggressive. So with some IEMs the BTR7 can sound more impressive! I find sensitive IEMs that require a delicate touch the BTR might fare better. I haven't tested my big headphones yet.
> 
> I don't think there is a massive difference between the two - the obvious change in sound is with R2R dacs for me: the RU6 sounds distinctly different than the Qudelix/BTR/Mojo 2 - where i find the BTR7 and Mojo overlapping too much with SQ


Yeah, I also have the RSV + BTR7,
Amazing for metal music, 🤪
BLAST OFF !!!


----------



## emilsoft

Strifeff7 said:


> Yeah, I'm also have the RSV + BTR7,
> Amazing for metal music, 🤪
> BLAST OFF !!!



I see you also have the Mest MK2 - how does it compare to the RSV via the BTR7? I was tempted by the Mest 2 but I read mixed reviews, some saying that it lacks coherency and some issues with imaging - weird placement of instruments + treble harshness... others said it's the next best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## arrakian

ClieOS said:


> Any reason why you want 44.1kHz instead of 96kHz?


For me, battery life. I need a DAC to last for >11hrs.


----------



## powergeek

Can we connect the btr7 to an iPhone and then connect the utws5 to the btr7 in order to bypass AAC limitation?


----------



## LouisLoh

Anyone able to get 24 bit audio when connecting to Mac via USB?


----------



## Dsnuts

I have been testing out the BTR7. Very impressed with it thus far but I am wondering if anyone has tried the small Fiio M5 to use as a streaming source to the BTR7. I am thinking this combo will make for a killer small form portable music on the go. If not I might have to try it out.


----------



## ClieOS

powergeek said:


> Can we connect the btr7 to an iPhone and then connect the utws5 to the btr7 in order to bypass AAC limitation?


This has been answered a few times in this thread already - No, BTR7 CAN NOT be used as a BT transmitter.


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 12, 2022)

I've been doing some comparisons BTR7 vs Earmen Sparrow side by side via USB. Have to hand it to the Sparrow, it's worth it's weight in gold - with IEM specifically it has a more organic midrange, the highs are more refined, the bass is more bloomy and bouncy, and the soundstage is larger but also better defined by a good amount - there's clear space between the instruments and accurate localisation, to an extent one can almost hear the room they're in. The BTR7 ofcourse has more power (and lot more features), and can drive bigger cans - but I would say it's sound is about 70-80% of the Sparrow's with IEMs; there's some blurring in the high registers, a little less definition and soundstage, some slight feel of grayness in the background, and it just doesn't quite reach that wow factor and ease of the Sparrow, which is probably subconsciously compounded by how tiny the Sparrow is!

Anyway this is purely sound quality comparison - the BTR7 is indeed very good, but it's not quite a giant killer where the Sparrow kind of is when it comes purely on sound IMO (with all it's quirks).


----------



## Andrew_WOT

L7Audiolab took some measurements of BTR-7 and more expensive EarMen Colibri, if interested. Doesn't look that Colibri impressed him esp. at the asking price.


----------



## arrakian

LouisLoh said:


> Anyone able to get 24 bit audio when connecting to Mac via USB?


Yes


----------



## rarewolf

emilsoft said:


> I've been doing some comparisons BTR7 vs Earmen Sparrow side by side via USB. Have to hand it to the Sparrow, it's worth it's weight in gold - with IEM specifically it has a more organic midrange, the highs are more refined, the bass is more bloomy and bouncy, and the soundstage is larger but also better defined by a good amount - there's clear space between the instruments and accurate localisation, to an extent one can almost hear the room they're in. The BTR7 ofcourse has more power (and lot more features), and can drive bigger cans - but I would say it's sound is about 70-80% of the Sparrow's with IEMs; there's some blurring in the high registers, a little less definition and soundstage, some slight feel of grayness in the background, and it just doesn't quite reach that wow factor and ease of the Sparrow, which is probably subconsciously compounded by how tiny the Sparrow is!
> 
> Anyway this is purely sound quality comparison - the BTR7 is indeed very good, but it's not quite a giant killer where the Sparrow kind of is when it comes purely on sound IMO (with all it's quirks).



Not that I haven’t heard it before, but I’d like to know what “organic” has to do with any particular sound, instrument, or quality of sound?


----------



## LykkeligLyd

@FiiO Are Therese any FiiO resellers in Spain (Marbella or Malaga preferable) with BTR7 in stock?


----------



## LouisLoh

arrakian said:


> Yes


Do you mind sharing how?


----------



## powergeek

LykkeligLyd said:


> @FiiO Are Therese any FiiO resellers in Spain (Marbella or Malaga preferable) with BTR7 in stock?


Zococity.es


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 12, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> L7Audiolab took some measurements of BTR-7 and more expensive EarMen Colibri, if interested. Doesn't look that Colibri impressed him esp. at the asking price.



I think a lot of people have the wrong impression that those who frequent measurement sites can only tolerate good number, but the truth is many of them, me included, care less about the absolute good vs. bad performance, but whether a particular gear is priced according to its performance. It is all too often for many to just buy into the 'higher price tag = better performance' self-hypnosis. If you won't buy a car that looks and priced like a Ferrari but only comes with a lawn mower engine, why would it be okay when it comes to audio gear?


----------



## LykkeligLyd

powergeek said:


> Zococity.es


Thanks but it’s to far away annoyingly.


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 13, 2022)

rarewolf said:


> Not that I haven’t heard it before, but I’d like to know what “organic” has to do with any particular sound, instrument, or quality of sound?


Typically for me it means smooth, easygoing and natural - but not necessarily in an overly warm kind of way, or rolled off. This is typically due to an amalgamation of different technical qualities of the dac/amplifier - micro details, quality attack/decay (nuanced), low SNR/THD, good current drive and power, etc etc


----------



## emilsoft (Aug 13, 2022)

Another issue I think i discovered when I change to 88.2khz ldac on developer settings music doesn't work I get strange jitter click sounds out of the BTR7.. I can't get that sample rate to work all others I can change to. 

I also still can't change the 96khz ldac display on the btr no matter what sample rate I change to on phone it always says it's 96khz ldac which shouldn't be the case (Qudelix for example comfortable changes sample rate to match device ldac)


----------



## emilsoft

I noticed a BTR7 reviewer on YouTube showed a "clock divider" feature on the Fiio control app which can tweak the sound quality. I can't find this on latest Fiio control apps from app store and Google play. Does anyone have this?


----------



## Crossmaker

The same on 88.2 KHz.
Try this composition (at 1.33-1.34 or 1.55-2.05) with developer settings "defaullt 96"- crispy sound. Ears are bleeding... But in 44.1 or 48 anything is ok


----------



## scracy

emilsoft said:


> I noticed a BTR7 reviewer on YouTube showed a "clock divider" feature on the Fiio control app which can tweak the sound quality. I can't find this on latest Fiio control apps from app store and Google play. Does anyone have this?


I had the DAC clock divider setting available prior to installing the new firmware default value was 1/4, since then its no longer accessible.


----------



## Vijay74

Vijay74 said:


> Still trying to figure out which one is better but first impressions.. BTR7 is awesome! Dead silent to my ears irrespective of SNR value. Amazing clarity and am yet to explore it. I would really recommend it. I did not have any version of BTR5 in any case.


Preset EQ settings, except for 2 or 3, others seem quite intolerable. Seems they are not correctly preset. Anyone else also noticed or they are OK as per genre? Preset EQs from other apps/devices didn't seem that bad!


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## MFire

Aramaki said:


>


How would you rate the sound quality?


----------



## Guacamolly

@FiiO last night I used the wireless charging and I let it on the charger all the night. This morning I took my btr7,  it was very warm like 30 celsius.
Is there any features who stops the wireless charging when it's full maybe a firmware update soon??


----------



## Big In Japan

Big In Japan said:


> Hi @FiiO: At least 5 custom banks, the more the better. Actually your competitor Qudelix has plenty of them and I reserved one for each of my IEMs / "portable" headphones + it is usefull to have a few extra slots in order to quickly A/B test different settings.
> 
> It would be also fine, if the user could overwrite the presets, if internal storage capacity would be a limiter.
> 
> Thank you.


@FiiO Did you hear back from your develpoment team already if this feature will make it to the roadmap? Not knowing if this will be implemented in future firmware/app-versions holds me back from buying and probably others as well. 

Thank you and greetings
Markus


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Guacamolly said:


> @FiiO last night I used the wireless charging and I let it on the charger all the night. This morning I took my btr7,  it was very warm like 30 celsius.
> Is there any features who stops the wireless charging when it's full maybe a firmware update soon??


Go few pages back,it was answered already.


----------



## LasherV

Since FIIO did not include a clip or other way to carry the BTR7 I thought I would share this simple DIY fix. You can take a common household Fork and push your favorite chain or cord through the back of the included leather case and wear the BTR7 around your neck. Hope this Helps 

Lasher


----------



## Aramaki

MFire said:


> How would you rate the sound quality?


Great, no eq.


----------



## Dsnuts

Surprised at how powerful this little thing is. Drives my Amiron Homes with plenty of headroom. More importantly the SQ on this is surprising. Not much of a drop off going from my Fiio M15 to the BTR7. If any at all. Love how dynamic everything sounds using the BTR7. The BTR7 has me rethinking what is possible for portable dac/amps. 

Just let a friend hear the BTR7 and it immedately put a smile on his face. Guy wants to buy one now. lol.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, the FiiO Control app may not work fine when BTR7 connecting to two device at the same time. So you need to disconnect it from one of the device first.
> 
> Best regards



This is also the case with the BRT5. I have to be aware of which two sources the BRT5 is connected to at any given moment. The device can stop producing sound output if both sources try to access it at once. If I know it’s connected to a source I’m not currently using I’ll manually disconnect it from that one.


----------



## arrakian

LouisLoh said:


> Do you mind sharing how?





LouisLoh said:


> Do you mind sharing how?


I have the SoundSource app installed. It lets me select the output rate I want (so long as the DAC supports it).


----------



## FiiO

Big In Japan said:


> @FiiO Did you hear back from your develpoment team already if this feature will make it to the roadmap? Not knowing if this will be implemented in future firmware/app-versions holds me back from buying and probably others as well.
> 
> Thank you and greetings
> Markus


Dear friend,

Yes, they will try to add more custom EQ for BTR7 in later firmware update.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

scracy said:


> I had the DAC clock divider setting available prior to installing the new firmware default value was 1/4, since then its no longer accessible.


Dear friend,

The option does not function in BTR7 actually, so we have removed it in the new update.
Now we have kept the sound output preformance without changing the DAC clock divider level. Previously, we added the DAC clock divider function for BTR5 in order to save the power consumption. But we test that in BTR7, the battery life does not have big difference when DAC clock divider level is changed. So we have canceled this at last. 

Best regards


----------



## Extorsivo

@FiiO
i am very impressed by the specs of the btr7!
But a question comes to my mind...

Is there any chance, we will see an *utws7* with *THX AAA* technology any time soon?

And maybe with *3.5mm* connectors (something like BTA10)?

So we can make some over-ear headphones like beyerdynamic T5/T1, Denon AH-D 5/7/9200, Focal Elegia/Clear/Stellia, Meze 99/Liric, Monolith m1070c & so on, to a portable headphones?


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Aug 16, 2022)

Extorsivo said:


> And maybe with *3.5mm* connectors (something like BTA10)?


There are so many adapters available, I even been using 4 pin XLR terminated big guns out of BTR7 with adapter.
Direct connection could be better, but for small case like this to cram in all types of connectors is quite challenging, plus while plenty powerful it's still preliminary designed for portable use and portable headphones/iems.


----------



## Vijay74

@FiiO , Though bit off topic, any plans to bring FD7 kind headphone, beryllium diaphragm and FD7 like tuning? FD7 has been my favorite IEM and synergizes so well with BTR7. What's missing is an FD7 headphone!


----------



## Aramaki

MFire said:


> How would you rate the sound quality?


Great, no eq needed imho.


----------



## Aramaki (Aug 16, 2022)

LasherV said:


> Since FIIO did not include a clip or other way to carry the BTR7 I thought I would share this simple DIY fix. You can take a common household Fork and push your favorite chain or cord through the back of the included leather case and wear the BTR7 around your neck. Hope this Helps
> 
> Lasher


Just wanted to add this also


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 16, 2022)

Aramaki said:


> Just wanted to add this also


So I am a health care worker by trade. I use them little extension key fobs all the time for my clinic ID. Hence I know the problems/ limitations with those things. They break all the time. I would think twice about using that. Those are more flimsy than you would imagine. I like the chain idea provided by @LasherV  much more so than using one of those. Unless that has a cord made of some type of impervious strong thread but even then the part that breaks easily is the plastic snap portion. That cracks in a matter of a few months of use.  I would think twice about using the BTR7 that way. Just a bit of a warning.


----------



## Aramaki

Dsnuts said:


> So I am a health care worker by trade. I use them little extension key fobs all the time for my clinic ID. Hence I know the problems/ limitations with those things. They break all the time. I would think twice about using that. Those are more flimsy than you would imagine. I like the chain idea provided by @LasherV  much more so than using one of those. Unless that has a chord made of some type of impervious strong thread. I would think twice about using the BTR7 that way. Just a bit of a warning.


I am in the same field, been using this for over a year to hold my badge and other things without any issues around my neck 12 hours a day so it's pretty sturdy imo.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 16, 2022)

If you think that is ok than it is ok but I am just saying that is not my experience with them.  You also gotta consider BTR7 bulk, size and weight compared to a simple ID card.  For a portable device a lack of a strong clip on the case is quite puzzling. It is so obvious that is what that case needs but hey now we got to resort to self modding. I hope Fiio considers a clip on the case and I don't think it would be that difficult to come up with one.


----------



## Aramaki

Dsnuts said:


> If you think that is ok than it is ok but I am just saying that is not my experience with them.  You also gotta consider BTR7 bulk, size and weight compared to a simple ID card.  For a portable device a lack of a strong clip on the case is quite puzzling. It is so obvious that is what that case needs but hey now we got to resort to self modding. I hope Fiio considers a clip on the case and I don't think it would be that difficult to come up with one.


I'm sure Miter will make one soon.


----------



## nigel801

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, they will try to add more custom EQ for BTR7 in later firmware update.
> 
> Best regards


@FiiO please bring more granular settings for EQ in App just 5 FR settings are too basic any chance we can have Peace Equalizer level detail settings.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Aramaki said:


> I'm sure Miter will make one soon.


Hopefully if not FiiO themselves.
How did they envision its usage on the go with case like this? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 17, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Hopefully if not FiiO themselves.
> How did they envision its usage on the go with case like this? 🤷‍♂️


This is the intented use case scenario from FiiO,

1. Hold the device with one hand and enjoy your music,
Oh, you doing something with your hand?
Then you are out of luck,


2. Put the device on your desk,







This is how I use it,
Clip it on my pants for a morning bicycle ride, when I'm at the gym, doing chores, playing games, posting in a FiiO thread, etc,


----------



## Vijay74

Andrew_WOT said:


> Hopefully if not FiiO themselves.
> How did they envision its usage on the go with case like this? 🤷‍♂️


Very valid question!
When you are on the go, on one hand you have phone as streamer and in other .. BTR7. Luggage to be carried by a porter!


----------



## FiiO Willson

emilsoft said:


> Another issue I think i discovered when I change to 88.2khz ldac on developer settings music doesn't work I get strange jitter click sounds out of the BTR7.. I can't get that sample rate to work all others I can change to.
> 
> I also still can't change the 96khz ldac display on the btr no matter what sample rate I change to on phone it always says it's 96khz ldac which shouldn't be the case (Qudelix for example comfortable changes sample rate to match device ldac)





Crossmaker said:


> The same on 88.2 KHz.
> Try this composition (at 1.33-1.34 or 1.55-2.05) with developer settings "defaullt 96"- crispy sound. Ears are bleeding... But in 44.1 or 48 anything is ok


I'll confirm this with the technician team, I'm sorry for the trouble..


----------



## FiiO Willson

Guacamolly said:


> @FiiO last night I used the wireless charging and I let it on the charger all the night. This morning I took my btr7,  it was very warm like 30 celsius.
> Is there any features who stops the wireless charging when it's full maybe a firmware update soon??


We have confirmed this issue and will change it in a subsequent firmware


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Sounds like a safety issue, no?


----------



## h1a8

I was thinking of getting the btr7 or the Q5s for full size headphones. 
Which one would sound better assuming they both can drive my headphones well?


----------



## FiiO

nigel801 said:


> @FiiO please bring more granular settings for EQ in App just 5 FR settings are too basic any chance we can have Peace Equalizer level detail settings.


Dear friend,

Would you mind sharing the example of the PEQ you would prefer to us as well? 

Best regards


----------



## cleg

Got mine BTR7 (thanks to Ukrainian post), so here is my fresh video about this little wonder


----------



## scracy

For those that are interested


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 18, 2022)

That was a great review and mirrors pretty much my observations of the BTR7 thus far. Out of all the newer gadets I have gotten this year I have to say the BTR7 gave me the biggest surprise. I am enamored by its power and sound quality. I will be writing a formal review myself but I am gonna doubt anyone that can clearly understand the level of SQ and own various sources can truely appreciate how well engineered the BTR7s are. Connecting a good resolving IEM through balanced from the BTR7 is so satisfying, there is no other words to describe it.  I look forward to using this thing every day since I got it and that is a testament to how good this thing is. My IFI signature and Ibasso DX300Max  both are kinda not liking me right now. lol.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Extorsivo said:


> @FiiO
> i am very impressed by the specs of the btr7!
> But a question comes to my mind...
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry, it's still difficult to put THX AAA technology into a product like UTWS**, because at the moment THX AAA technology still takes up a lot of space, and I think it may take longer to meet your expectations


----------



## stenog

h1a8 said:


> I was thinking of getting the btr7 or the Q5s for full size headphones.
> Which one would sound better assuming they both can drive my headphones well?


I don't think you can buy the Q5s anymore unless second hand, it has been discontinued. Later this year there should be a Q5S pro version? 

Which one sound better i don't know but the Q5s drive my Amiron Home very well in balanced mode. Btr7 is for  easy to drive headphones and iems in my opinion!


----------



## scracy

stenog said:


> I don't think you can buy the Q5s anymore unless second hand, it has been discontinued. Later this year there should be a Q5S pro version?
> 
> Which one sound better i don't know but the Q5s drive my Amiron Home very well in balanced mode. Btr7 is for  easy to drive headphones and iems in my opinion!


There is going to be a FiiO Q7 later this year around October or November designed to drive full size cans.


----------



## FiiO Willson

stenog said:


> I don't think you can buy the Q5s anymore unless second hand, it has been discontinued. Later this year there should be a Q5S pro version?
> 
> Which one sound better i don't know but the Q5s drive my Amiron Home very well in balanced mode. Btr7 is for  easy to drive headphones and iems in my opinion!





scracy said:


> There is going to be a FiiO Q7 later this year around October or November designed to drive full size cans.


Yes
I think Q7 will be a better choice~~  
You can refer to this link below：

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-and-headphone-amplifier.960888/


----------



## Andrew_WOT

What about Q9, with dual DAC for true balanced output?
Any ETA, price on this one?


----------



## scracy

@FiiO there has been a lot of talk on this thread regarding a better case for the BTR7 than the one it comes supplied with. What is the likely hood and importantly time frame of there being a better quality and or more suitable case for the BTR7? Personally given how good the BTR7 is it would be nice to be able to buy a quality genuine leather case in brown similar to the one available for the M11 Plus with the ability to put a lanyard on it if required.


----------



## FiiO

scracy said:


> @FiiO there has been a lot of talk on this thread regarding a better case for the BTR7 than the one it comes supplied with. What is the likely hood and importantly time frame of there being a better quality and or more suitable case for the BTR7? Personally given how good the BTR7 is it would be nice to be able to buy a quality genuine leather case in brown similar to the one available for the M11 Plus with the ability to put a lanyard on it if required.


Dear friend,

We have reported the feedback about the leather case to the designer. Thanks for the kind feedback. 

Best regards


----------



## EdgeDC

Andrew_WOT said:


> What about Q9, with dual DAC for true balanced output?
> Any ETA, price on this one?


If the below quote remains true, then Q9 = Q7.


FiiO Willson said:


> Q9 model has been changed to Q7


----------



## FiiO Willson

Andrew_WOT said:


> What about Q9, with dual DAC for true balanced output?
> Any ETA, price on this one?


There is no planning for Q9 yet.
Because the current Q7 is just a test for decoder market again, if the sales can reach the expectation, then we will consider to do Q9.

Q7 is using a single ES9038Pro, which also supports balanced output.

At present, our products that use dual DACs are all true balanced output. The K7 which will be available next month is also true balanced output!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

FiiO Willson said:


> Q7 is using a single ES9038Pro, which also supports balanced output.


Nice, will Q7 be available in India? I remember last year or was it the year before? don't remember exactly but I was trying to get the Fiio Q5s-TC and it was always out of stock. Hopefully Q7 won't face this issue.

The Q7 seems like a good competitor to the Topping G5, can't wait to hear more about it soon. In the mean time, anyone here compared the BTR7 to Go Blu?


----------



## Leranis

@FiiO 
Amir from audiosciencereview measured the output-power with 215mW @32 Ohm (balanced) with boost on. In the official parameters-list it's specified with "BAL about 320mW（32Ω loaded)". https://www.fiio.com/btr7_parameters

Why there is so a big gap?

Thx in advanced!


----------



## ClieOS

Leranis said:


> @FiiO
> Amir from audiosciencereview measured the output-power with 215mW @32 Ohm (balanced) with boost on. In the official parameters-list it's specified with "BAL about 320mW（32Ω loaded)". https://www.fiio.com/btr7_parameters
> 
> Why there is so a big gap?
> ...


It is different way of interpreting the same data set. ASR says 'max power' in the meaning that the output power just before distortion increases significantly (*in this case, about -103dB or 0.001%), while FiiO typically posts output power of 1% distortion as part of audio industry common practice.


----------



## nigel801

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Would you mind sharing the example of the PEQ you would prefer to us as well?
> 
> Best regards


Hi,
Apologies for mistake at my end I was using the Fiio Music App and not the Control App so wasnt able to see the full band EQ. It's all good now I like the control App simplicity and EQ bands are sufficient. Thanks.


----------



## Big In Japan

ClieOS said:


> It is different way of interpreting the same data set. ASR says 'max power' in the meaning that the output power just before distortion increases significantly (*in this case, about -103dB or 0.001%), while FiiO typically posts output power of 1% distortion as part of audio industry common practice.



Thanks for the explaination. I`m a bit confused by this too. In his Qudelix 5K measurement he let the power rise until there is a very sharp increase in distortion.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The graph from the BTR7 tests looks like he stopped earlier in comparison. Am I wrong?


----------



## ClieOS

Big In Japan said:


> Thanks for the explaination. I`m a bit confused by this too. In his Qudelix 5K measurement he let the power rise until there is a very sharp increase in distortion.
> ...
> The graph from the BTR7 tests looks like he stopped earlier in comparison. Am I wrong?


Yep, ASR's BTR7 graph stopped early so you can't really see much after the lowest point. But if you go to L7 Audio Labs' BTR7 measurement, you'll get a better extended graph.


----------



## eloelo

Anyone knows how is BTR7 compared to DX160 and W2 in sound quality?

Is there any hiss on BTR7 balanced port on low volume for sensitive iems?


----------



## Dsnuts

eloelo said:


> Anyone knows how is BTR7 compared to DX160 and W2 in sound quality?
> 
> Is there any hiss on BTR7 balanced port on low volume for sensitive iems?


Cant say about the W2, but I own the DX160 since first editions 2019. I can confidently say your not getting a lesser SQ if thats what your worried about. DX160 might have a bit wider stage presentation but BTR7 got a meatier sound and this is without EQ, including its bass presentation.  Which ends up being ideal for using out and about. BTR7 sounds a bit more dynamic in its presention. will have to do a closer listen vs them but I am very confident SQ level will be right there with the DX160 of not better per a persons likes in a sound profile. BTR7 is not as warm sounding as the DX160 so it could be a bit more linear vs the DX160 presentation.  As per sensitive IEMs. BTR7 has an excellent low noise floor on low gain it is ideal for sensitive IEMs. Tried my Yanyin moonlights which is an 8 ohm IEM. No issues whatsoever with no hiss. clean black background and sounds stupendous out of the BTR7.  Will try my Solaris and Andromeda S when time permits but I doubt those will have any issues with the BTR7 given how good it has driven a whole bunch of IEMs I have on hand. 

I usually connect the BTR7 out of my Fiio M15. Going back n forth from the M15 to the BTR7..Not much of a drop off from the M15 to the BTR7 SQ wise which was shocking to me.


----------



## eloelo

Dsnuts said:


> Cant say about the W2, but I own the DX160 since first editions 2019. I can confidently say your not getting a lesser SQ if thats what your worried about. DX160 might have a bit wider stage presentation but BTR7 got a meatier sound and this is without EQ, including its bass presentation.  Which ends up being ideal for using out and about. BTR7 sounds a bit more dynamic in its presention. will have to do a closer listen vs them but I am very confident SQ level will be right there with the DX160 of not better per a persons likes in a sound profile. BTR7 is not as warm sounding as the DX160 so it could be a bit more linear vs the DX160 presentation.  As per sensitive IEMs. BTR7 has an excellent low noise floor on low gain it is ideal for sensitive IEMs. Tried my Yanyin moonlights which is an 8 ohm IEM. No issues whatsoever with no hiss. clean black background and sounds stupendous out of the BTR7.  Will try my Solaris and Andromeda S when time permits but I doubt those will have any issues with the BTR7 given how good it has driven a whole bunch of IEMs I have on hand.
> 
> I usually connect the BTR7 out of my Fiio M15. Going back n forth from the M15 to the BTR7..Not much of a drop off from the M15 to the BTR7 SQ wise which was shocking to me.


Thank you for spending time to write this informative piece! It does sound promising. I have a BTR5 but that dropped behind in sound quality behind the DX160 and W2 so I dont use it anymore, though I did like the linearity in BTR5. I'm surprised BTR7 is meatier while sounding less warm, since usually the warmer source is meatier. Can I take it that BTR7 is tight sounding in the mids as well thanks to THX?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 19, 2022)

For certain. To be fair I have never had the older versions, but from all indications the new BTR7 is a clear upgrade in every facet of the design to the sound quality. I recently tried it connected to my laptop via bluetooth and USB C and both ways it sounded stupendous. Outragious how good this thing sounds for how small it is. I am very certain these will not lag behind your other sources when it comes to SQ.  Sound is clean precise, dimensional full bodied which you would never assume could happen from a bluetooth device. I would say the BTR7 has a natural tonal character leaning a touch on the warmer side but nothing that colors the sound too much. Its sound presentation especially in balanced is spacious and imaging is crazy good. There is no haze or confined sounding nothing on the BTR7 sound.  Its bass emphasis is very good, digs deep definitely not a neutral response and I think a lot of how dynamic it sounds is due to its bass emphasis.. Don't know if it is the work of the THX amplification but I remember the first time I connected Fiios own FF3 buds onto the thing in balanced. I kept looking at the BTR7 as the sound is so impactful and full on..

My idea of how a little bluetooth sound card could and should sound went right out the door.  I can't even begin to tell you guys how surprised I was. It sounded like I was connected to a desktop. Lol. Fiio did a kick ass job on this one. I am infatuated with this thing. It is too good. I have easily tried a dozen IEMs and my Amiron Homes. Nothing I have sounds mediocre on the BTR7 that is a testament to how good it sounds as a source.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

To my ears W2 is more detailed, but leaner.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Aug 19, 2022)

Everyone is talking about Amir's measurements, here the full review.

Seems like he recommends Hybrid F over default Fast filter.


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 19, 2022)

I just got my sample today ... and as expected with FIIO products for a few years now, it's a very clean product with good software and easy to use or update firmwares (iFi can be a real pain to update).
-> Sound quality is clearly very clean and good with my IEMs. It's a totally blank/hiss free background (my iFi Go Blu can be not hiss free with sensitive IEM like Xelento)
-> But, as I didn't really read specs before ordering it, I didn't expect it would so "huge and heavy" compared with the iFi Go Blu or Qdelix 5K I also still own.
-> Battery playing time seems to be reduced compared to the iFi Go Blu, probably between the Quedelix 5K an Go Blu.
-> Equalizer is far behind the Qudelix 5K (No parametric EQ and no access to the AutoEQ bank)
-> After all, I use sometimes the Xbass and Xspace features with the iFi Go Blu so It can be missing from time to time with the BTR7.

As it is heavy and huge and I am really not sure battery playing time will be enough for a whole day working at office (is something around 12 hours for a full day, so 8 to 10 hours playing time ) => this should be a real issue for me compared to the iFi Go Blu (able to play 12 to 14 hours).

For the next two weeks, it will be my main device with my Sennheiser IE900&600 and a Zfold4 with Qobuz and my UpnpServer acess... and I will see.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

newworld666 said:


> not sure battery playing time will be enough for a whole day working at office (is something around 12 hours for a full day


You work 12 hours straight, in France?


----------



## scracy

Dsnuts said:


> Cant say about the W2, but I own the DX160 since first editions 2019. I can confidently say your not getting a lesser SQ if thats what your worried about. DX160 might have a bit wider stage presentation but BTR7 got a meatier sound and this is without EQ, including its bass presentation.  Which ends up being ideal for using out and about. BTR7 sounds a bit more dynamic in its presention. will have to do a closer listen vs them but I am very confident SQ level will be right there with the DX160 of not better per a persons likes in a sound profile. BTR7 is not as warm sounding as the DX160 so it could be a bit more linear vs the DX160 presentation.  As per sensitive IEMs. BTR7 has an excellent low noise floor on low gain it is ideal for sensitive IEMs. Tried my Yanyin moonlights which is an 8 ohm IEM. No issues whatsoever with no hiss. clean black background and sounds stupendous out of the BTR7.  Will try my Solaris and Andromeda S when time permits but I doubt those will have any issues with the BTR7 given how good it has driven a whole bunch of IEMs I have on hand.
> 
> *I usually connect the BTR7 out of my Fiio M15. Going back n forth from the M15 to the BTR7..Not much of a drop off from the M15 to the BTR7 SQ wise which was shocking to me.*


I can confirm the exact same thing with M11 Plus ESS not a lot if any difference in sound quality.


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 20, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> You work 12 hours straight, in France?


train + work + some midday break + train ... that makes more or less leaving home at 7AM and back home at 7PM  with  9 to 10 hours effective working..

Last night, I left the BTR7 playing in BT mode (without any DSP active) from midnight and it was stopped before 6:30 AM.. battery playing time seems to be similar to the Quedlix 5k and very far from iFi Go blu (which can handle 12 to 14 hours at such volume level)... . I would think it's almost like the Galaxy Buds2 Pro I got last week.
it's a disappointment for me


----------



## barber

Has anyone tried SQ FiiO BTR7 (usb mode) vs dongle like Shanling UA5, or RU6?


----------



## FiiO

newworld666 said:


> I just got my sample today ... and as expected with FIIO products for a few years now, it's a very clean product with good software and easy to use or update firmwares (iFi can be a real pain to update).
> -> Sound quality is clearly very clean and good with my IEMs. It's a totally blank/hiss free background (my iFi Go Blu can be not hiss free with sensitive IEM like Xelento)
> -> But, as I didn't really read specs before ordering it, I didn't expect it would so "huge and heavy" compared with the iFi Go Blu or Qdelix 5K I also still own.
> -> Battery playing time seems to be reduced compared to the iFi Go Blu, probably between the Quedelix 5K an Go Blu.
> ...


Dear friend,

The BTR7 has supported PEQ in latest version now. You may check whether your BTR7 is FW1.71 one first? If not, please update the firmware and try again.
About the PEQ, we are still working hard to make it better:


JamesFiiO said:


> just some information, maybe it can help people understand our situation.
> 
> 1, for most of our products, it is hard to implement the PEQ or a dencent EQ , I know it is very important for some people,  so we are consider to add a individual DSP chip into our desktop products cause the ADI DPS is quite big and need more power.
> 
> ...



Best regards


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 20, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTR7 has supported PEQ in latest version now. You may check whether your BTR7 is FW1.71 one first? If not, please update the firmware and try again.
> About the PEQ, we are still working hard to make it better:
> ...



Thank you
I made the firmware update yesterday when I got the BTR7 and it's  FW1.71... I just saw a Graphic EQ and just tried to activate the equilizer, but I get a message that I am connected in LDAC ..

When I am not in LDAC mode I could see et PEQ parameters .. so sorry ..

Any reason that EQ is not allowed in LDAC mode ? do I miss something ?


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 20, 2022)

I did a a second test today .. this time, in Aptx only BT receiver mode =>5h51 playing time not more on a full battery charge. It's far from being sufficient for my use.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

newworld666 said:


> Thank you
> I made the firmware update yesterday when I got the BTR7 and it's  FW1.71... I just saw a Graphic EQ and just tried to activate the equilizer, but I get a message that I am connected in LDAC ..
> 
> When I am not in LDAC mode I could see et PEQ parameters .. so sorry ..
> ...


Did you try restarting app and device after update, I had something similar (disabled PEQ), until I rebooted both.


----------



## newworld666

Andrew_WOT said:


> Did you try restarting app and device after update, I had something similar (disabled PEQ), until I rebooted both.


I will do just this to see what happens, but as battery life is rather anorexic, I don't intend to use any DSP features of the BTR7..


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Aug 20, 2022)

Guess powering two THX amps takes some juice, reason BTR7 sounds so grand and powerful. For my use I haven't noticed much of a difference from ES100, but I am not on 12 hours non stop listening schedule. Headphones in use also matter, if it's something power hungry or easy to drive IEM.


----------



## Orfik

newworld666 said:


> I did a a second test today .. this time, in Aptx only BT receiver mode =>5h51 playing time not more on a full battery charge. It's far from being sufficient for my use.


You thought almost desktop class amplification in a form factor small enough to be hidden between your palms would also come with extended battery life? That's... optimistic.


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 20, 2022)

Orfik said:


> You thought almost desktop class amplification in a form factor small enough to be hidden between your palms would also come with extended battery life? That's... optimistic.


It's so huge and heavy compared to the iFi Go Blu or even the Qudelix => that yessss  !!! I was really expecting a similar battery playing time in the same league as the iFi Go Blu, but with a nice Thx amp (fast impacts and totally hiss free even with my sensitive IEM).
On this point it's a disappointment.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

This is what it says on original post. Looks 12 hours playback could be quite a bit of a stretch, did you check spec before puling the trigger.


> *3. How is the battery life of the BTR7 under LDAC Bluetooth?*
> 
> There are some differences between different Bluetooth codecs. Please refer to the following test data for details.
> 
> ...


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 20, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> This is what it says on original post. Looks 12 hours playback could be quite a bit of a stretch, did you check spec before puling the trigger.



Yes I did before pulling the trigger....and, as I already said several times since yesterday, 8 hours for a BT LDAC receiver => was my playing time target for a typical 12 hours full working day... something less than 6 hours without any DSP features is significantly under my expectations !
I am 70 to 80% vol level in low gain 4.4mm.


----------



## jsmiller58

newworld666 said:


> Yes I did before pulling the trigger....and, as I already said several times since yesterday, 8 hours for a BT LDAC receiver => was my playing time target for a typical 12 hours full working day... something less than 6 hours without any DSP features is significantly under my expectations !
> I am 70 to 80% vol level in low gain 4.4mm.


Are you within the returns window?  While there are those who are very happy with the BTR7, if it does not meet your expectations you should find a product that does.  

Life’s just too short to be unhappy over something as simple as a BT DAC/Amp.


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 20, 2022)

jsmiller58 said:


> Are you within the returns window?  While there are those who are very happy with the BTR7, if it does not meet your expectations you should find a product that does.
> 
> Life’s just too short to be unhappy over something as simple as a BT DAC/Amp.


I don't agree a good BT DAC/Amp is far from being simple ... most on the market are underpowered, can't accept balanced IEM .... etc I would say unusable with 2022 standards.
I own and use the iFi Go Blu, I still own and don't use anymore the Quelix and Es100 mk2 .. The Ifi Go Blu which is on most point a satisfying product....but can't be used over 24/96 in USB mode.

I need more time to evaluate the benefit BTR7 for some specific uses, including how fast it can be charged in real life or be used still connected permanently to a power plug or my working station.. how is power connected to a working station and is it still hiss free.

Till now,  It's not a big deal to have spent 200€ in a BTR7. Nothing to worry a lot.


----------



## Surf Monkey

newworld666 said:


> I don't agree a good BT DAC/Amp is far from being simple ... most on the market are underpowered, can't accept balanced IEM .... etc I would say unusable with 2022 standards.
> I own and use the iFi Go Blu, I still own and don't use anymore the Quelix and Es100 mk2 .. The Ifi Go Blu which is on most point a satisfying product....but can't be used over 24/96 in USB mode.
> 
> I need more time to evaluate the benefit BTR7 for some specific uses, including how fast it can be charged in real life or be used still connected permanently to a power plug or my working station.. how is power connected to a working station and is it still hiss free.
> ...



It’s still kind of an emerging market. Dongle dac/amps had (and continue to have) their moment and now it’s shifting to battery powered dac/amp/Bluetooth adapters. Bluetooth itself is a work in progress and may or may not be the ultimate wireless solution for audiophiles. I doubt I’m saying anything you don’t already know. My only point is that the choices are pretty good right now and will get significantly better over the next couple years.


----------



## rlw6534

Surf Monkey said:


> It’s still kind of an emerging market. Dongle dac/amps had (and continue to have) their moment and now it’s shifting to battery powered dac/amp/Bluetooth adapters. Bluetooth itself is a work in progress and may or may not be the ultimate wireless solution for audiophiles. I doubt I’m saying anything you don’t already know. My only point is that the choices are pretty good right now and will get significantly better over the next couple years.



I would fully expect some kind of true lossless wireless codec to emerge in the not-to-distant future.  Maybe the new aptX or possibly something from Apple.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Aug 20, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Surf Monkey

rlw6534 said:


> I would fully expect some kind of true lossless wireless codec to emerge in the not-to-distant future.  Maybe the new aptX or possibly something from Apple.



Agree. We know that Apple’s audio engineers have said that they’d like to have more wireless bandwidth to work with. I’m sure others are furiously working on it too. The licensing opportunities are gargantuan.


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 21, 2022)

Just get a small power bank if you really need that extra few hours on-the-go. It is of course a compromise but you don't have to keep them connected all the time. Just charging it an hour or so in between working and you will get the 12 hrs you need.

p/s: also just recalled that BTR7 supports wireless charging as well.


----------



## newworld666

ClieOS said:


> Just get a small power bank if you really need that extra few hours on-the-go. It is of course a compromise but you don't have to keep them connected all the time. Just charging it an hour or so in between working and you will get the 12 hrs you need.
> 
> p/s: also just recalled that BTR7 supports wireless charging as well.



It was  just a bad surprise as iFi manage in a much smaller size, to get same output power in balanced mode and give more than double playing time on a single charge... 
It's not worth to continue on same subject.


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 21, 2022)

newworld666 said:


> It was  just a bad surprise as iFi manage in a much smaller size, to get same output power in balanced mode and give more than double playing time on a single charge...
> It's not worth to continue on same subject.


Sure, but Go Blu is also technically a much simpler design that do not offer as much extra features that BTR7 has.


----------



## nigel801

I cant get MQA via Tidal on USB type C does BTR7 only work on USB A 3.2?


----------



## Orfik

newworld666 said:


> It was  just a bad surprise as iFi manage in a much smaller size, to get same output power in balanced mode and give more than double playing time on a single charge...
> It's not worth to continue on same subject.


Why not just stick with the iFi then? It seems like you really like the product, so if it checks the boxes why even bother with the BTR7? It's not like the battery life will miraculously improve with testing.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ClieOS said:


> Just get a small power bank if you really need that extra few hours on-the-go. It is of course a compromise but you don't have to keep them connected all the time. Just charging it an hour or so in between working and you will get the 12 hrs you need.
> 
> p/s: also just recalled that BTR7 supports wireless charging as well.


Yes, wireless works splendidly, you can also charge off the phone, really like how  FiiO added dedicated physical switch to turn USB charging On/Off.


----------



## SlothRock

How much bigger is the BTR7 compared to the 5? It looks quite a bit chonkier. It seems the wireless functionality works way better which is great, because the BTR5 does not sound nearly as good on bluetooth as it does wired IMO, but if the 7 is way chunkier than it may not be worth it from a travel perspective.


----------



## iFi audio

ClieOS said:


> Sure, but Go Blu is also technically a much simpler design that do not offer as much extra features that BTR7 has.



If I may ask, simpler in what way? Do you mean utilities? Just asking out of curiosity


----------



## quimbo

Lots of discussion in this thread, some say significantly larger, some say not.  Here is a  picture that shows them side by side.  I have a uBRT, BTR3, BTR5 OG and now BTR7.  To me, the size of the BTR7 is not that much larger than the BTR5


----------



## Surf Monkey

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, simpler in what way? Do you mean utilities? Just asking out of curiosity



No screen.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Aug 22, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, simpler in what way? Do you mean utilities? Just asking out of curiosity


OLED Screen, PEQ DSP, control app, dual DAC, dual THX amp, wireless charging, UAC 2.0, 24/196 support, MQA (for those who cares) . . .


----------



## FiiO

*THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story*

Chapter 1 Product Positioning of Bluetooth DAC and Headphone Amplifiers-By @FiiO Willson 

Some users have asked about the main difference between Bluetooth DAC/Amps, such as the BTR7, and other products. James has explained it in his passage before. Here I would like to make a further explanation.

(1) Bluetooth DAC/Amps, mainly refer to our product line of the uBTR-BTR1-BTR3-BTR5-BTR7. The feature of this product line is that it is small in size (mainly considering the portability). Bluetooth receiving is the main function. Also, they support USB decoding, can be used as a USB dongle, and support phone calls through the microphone.

These products are small, have a built-in battery, and support Bluetooth. It is convenient for users to carry them on the go, and they support in-vehicle mode. The user group is mainly junior audiophiles, who are unsatisfied with the sound quality of ordinary products, like Bluetooth/wired devices, and eager to experience HiFi products.

Their Bluetooth receiving function is outstanding, which supports hi-res Bluetooth codec reception, like the LDAC. Most of our users often use them with earbuds.

The newly-released BTR7 is FiiO's most high-end Bluetooth DAC/Amp at present. In addition to Bluetooth receiving, it also has a 1.3-inch color IPS screen, professional independent three-level audio architecture and THX AAA-28 amps, etc. The Bluetooth DAC/Amp has been redefined- while having a better operating experience, it also has improved power and playability.

(2) In fact, we also have other products that support the Bluetooth decoding function, that is, portable DAC/Amps with Bluetooth.

Portable DAC/Amps mainly refer to our Q series, namely the product line Q1-Q3-Q5-Q7. They have a middle-size body, convenient to carry on the go. Compared to Bluetooth DAC/Amps mentioned above, they have richer functions (for example, the Q5s includes optical/coaxial inputs), higher output power and are more professional.

This kind of product can be bundled in a portable way with mobile phones and some audio players. Some users also use them with computers for decoding.

The main feature is relatively strong decoding ability. Bluetooth receiving and decoding is one of their main functions, whose output power can reach 560mW. They have a wider range of applications, such as using with earbuds and some over-ear headphones. 

There is also a similar product, USB audio adapter, also known as USB dongle, which can be regarded as a concise version of Bluetooth DAC/Amp, such as our KA1-KA2-KA3 series. These products have no battery and no Bluetooth, and need to connect to an audio source in a wired manner and require an audio source to supply power. They are mainly used with earbuds.

To sum up:
1. If you want to experience lossless audio and entry-level HiFi audio, you can choose the USB dongle among the KA series;
2. If you want a product that can adapt to a variety of usage scenarios (computer, in-vehicle, mobile phone), and want to experience Bluetooth HiFi, you can choose the BTR series.
3. For audiophiles, or those who are keen on bundling and are not satisfy with either the KA or BTR series, it is suggested to choose a portable DAC/Amp with Bluetooth (such as the Q5s or desktop products like the K9 Pro).

Here is a table that roughly concludes the main features of these different products.


----------



## Orfik (Aug 23, 2022)

FiiO said:


> *THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story*
> 
> Chapter 1 Product Positioning of Bluetooth DAC and Headphone Amplifiers-By @FiiO Willson
> 
> ...


Just got my BTR7, is there any possible way you guys could add more audio filters to the device? The Minimum Phase Slow Rolloff filter is one of then things that made the original BTR5 my favorite super portable device by far and I think it would be incredible implemented here.

Edit: Also, I've had to upgrade the firmware twice now because the unit forgets that it was upgraded and shows "(null)" as the version.

Edit 2: Does the BTR7 have the dac clock divider at 1, because it sounds like the BTR5 on the 1 setting, which is smoother than 1/4 but lacks fine detail and that extreme instrument separation. Can we get the 1/4 clock setting back? 

I'll be honest, this is a frustrating upgrade. The hardware is better but using it is less enjoyable. I don't understand why you guys stripped so many options from the app; if we're your target audience then you should know we want fine control over our audio, not this clunky, neutered mess. The more I use this, the more it feels like a waste of excellent technology and tons of power because of subpar software. 

Hopefully you guys return to form with the next iteration or even a firmware upgrade, but you should've taken more time before releasing this device in my opinion.


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 23, 2022)

This a way I found to get around the battery playing time issue of the BTR7 (Philips 4000mha USB-C) ...
This time, it's still possible to use but becomes even much more bulky and heavy compared to the iFi Go Blu..

I noticed that the BTR7, when playing, is draining so much power that the Philips power bank never goes to a stanby mode even if battery of the BTR7 is fully charged... With the Qudelix and Ifi Go Blu, the power bank goes on standby mode as soon as the dongles are fully charged.

I also noticed the BTR 7 has even less playing time on a full charge, than the brand new Samsung Buds2 pro in 24 bits SSC mode with ANC active.


----------



## paul_uk_81

Just got mine and it is definitely less noisy than the iFi go blu. 

For future, what I’d love would be the AutoEQ adjustments available to import for the PEQ, and then be able to tweak after to preference. 

As others have said, being able to save a few different ones would help as I have multiple headphones I’d use with it.


----------



## ClieOS

Orfik said:


> Just got my BTR7, is there any possible way you guys could add more audio filters to the device? The Minimum Phase Slow Rolloff filter is one of then things that made the original BTR5 my favorite super portable device by far and I think it would be incredible implemented here.


The DAC chip inside BTR7 only comes with two selectable filter options (which are all you got in the setting). BTR5's DAC comes with different set of filters option. While it is technically not impossible to add your own digital filters, it involves advanced programming and hardware that only a small handful of manufacturers ever bother to do. In short, it is possible but not practical - hence why those filters option on BTR7 and BTR5 are not something FiiO adds to the system but actually already comes pre-installed by the DAC chip maker.


----------



## aravaioli

Got my BTR7 yesterday and the power measurements found in another forum didn't lie: it is not more powerful than my BTR5 unless you select the "boost" option, only available through the Fiio app, where it gets a very modest advantage. SOUND IS VERY SIMILAR and possibly a bit less congested than the BTR5 in some situations.
Mine is going back to the seller but I want to be clear: it is a good product. But I am disappointed at Fiio for its misrepresentation of power output in its specifications.
Nothing like trying yourself, do a favour to yourself and forget the various YouTube promoters. If I didn't have the 5 I would have probably kept it.
However the iFi Go blu has an evident formfactor advantage and the Qudelix has that outstanding app.....

In terms of volume my experience with my Focal Clear Mg with balanced cable to reach 80db was:
BTR5 = BTR7 (40/60 volume)
QUDELIX 5K (90/100 volume)
IFI GO BLU (75/100 volume)

BTR7 with boost would need a volume of 37/60.

With my Arya v2:
BTR5: VOLUME 55/60 
BTR7 boost on: Volume 45/60
BTR7 boost off: Volume 54/60


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ClieOS said:


> The DAC chip inside BTR7 only comes with two selectable filter options (which are all you got in the setting). BTR5's DAC comes with different set of filters option. While it is technically not impossible to add your own digital filters, it involves advanced programming and hardware that only a small handful of manufacturers ever bother to do. In short, it is possible but not practical - hence why those filters option on BTR7 and BTR5 are not something FiiO adds to the system but actually already comes pre-installed by the DAC chip maker.


Yep, only these two filters on this DAC chip.
https://www.esstech.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/ES9219-Datasheet-v1.1.pdf


----------



## Andrew_WOT

aravaioli said:


> Got my BTR7 yesterday and the power measurements found in another forum didn't lie: it is not more powerful than my BTR5 unless you select the "boost" option, only available through the Fiio app, where it gets a very modest advantage. SOUND IS VERY SIMILAR and possibly a bit less congested than the BTR5 in some situations.
> Mine is going back to the seller but I want to be clear: it is a good product. But I am disappointed at Fiio for its misrepresentation of power output in its specifications.
> Nothing like trying yourself, do a favour to yourself and forget the various YouTube promoters. If I didn't have the 5 I would have probably kept it.
> However the iFi Go blu has an evident formfactor advantage and the Qudelix has that outstanding app.....
> ...


There was discussion about this earlier, starting from here.


----------



## Orfik (Aug 23, 2022)

ClieOS said:


> The DAC chip inside BTR7 only comes with two selectable filter options (which are all you got in the setting). BTR5's DAC comes with different set of filters option. While it is technically not impossible to add your own digital filters, it involves advanced programming and hardware that only a small handful of manufacturers ever bother to do. In short, it is possible but not practical - hence why those filters option on BTR7 and BTR5 are not something FiiO adds to the system but actually already comes pre-installed by the DAC chip maker.


We're making excuses for audio companies now? You're trying to tell me that in all of China they can't find capable programmers? Stop it. Their one, single job is to produce audio equipment, so do that one thing right.

Maybe they over-engineered the BTR7 and as an effort to keep it from cannibalizing profits for their higher end gear they crippled the software. Maybe they're just cheap and don't want to pay specialized programmers.

If people are satisfied with this thing I respect that but I'm sending mine back today, they really dropped the ball here.


----------



## Orfik (Aug 23, 2022)

Duplicate


----------



## rlw6534

ClieOS said:


> The DAC chip inside BTR7 only comes with two selectable filter options (which are all you got in the setting). BTR5's DAC comes with different set of filters option. While it is technically not impossible to add your own digital filters, it involves advanced programming and hardware that only a small handful of manufacturers ever bother to do. In short, it is possible but not practical - hence why those filters option on BTR7 and BTR5 are not something FiiO adds to the system but actually already comes pre-installed by the DAC chip maker.



To clarify, the original BTR5 used a different DAC chip (9218).   The later BTR5 version is the same as the BTR7 (9219).


----------



## newworld666

Orfik said:


> We're making excuses for audio companies now? You're trying to tell me that in all of China they can't find capable programmers? Stop it. Their one, single job is to produce audio equipment, so do that one thing right.
> 
> Maybe they over-engineered the BTR7 and as an effort to keep it from cannibalizing profits for their higher end gear they crippled the software. Maybe they're just cheap and don't want to pay specialized programmers.
> 
> If people are satisfied with this thing I respect that but I'm sending mine back today, they really dropped the ball here.



Though I think the BTR7 has real issues, which makes this device a real pain to use (becomes hot, anorexic battery, only one PEQ user profile) => I can't agree with you, as I really think FIIO is probably one of the audio company, if not the only one on the market, really able to react very fast and could solve all firmware issues in a rather short time as I could experience with the FIIO M9, M11, M17 ...  FIIO is very far ahead A&K, who took 14 months before fixing a terrible Wifi drop issue which made the Kann Alpha unusable in Europe.


----------



## Orfik (Aug 23, 2022)

newworld666 said:


> Though I think the BTR7 has real issues, which makes this device a real pain to use (becomes hot, anorexic battery, only one PEQ user profile) => I can't agree with you, as I really think FIIO is probably one of the audio company, if not the only one on the market, really able to react very fast and could solve all firmware issues in a rather short time as I could experience with the FIIO M9, M11, M17 ...  FIIO is very far ahead A&K, who took 14 months before fixing a terrible Wifi drop issue which made the Kann Alpha unusable in Europe.


Look at the models you just listed. I'm sure they are ready and willing to provide a great user experience for their higher end DAPs. And it seems that in the meantime they're happy to strip their BTR software, which was already horrible compared to Qudelix, down to its bare bones. Once again, there are no excuses for this, especially when they've demonstrated that they can do better.


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 23, 2022)

Orfik said:


> We're making excuses for audio companies now? You're trying to tell me that in all of China they can't find capable programmers? Stop it. Their one, single job is to produce audio equipment, so do that one thing right.
> 
> Maybe they over-engineered the BTR7 and as an effort to keep it from cannibalizing profits for their higher end gear they crippled the software. Maybe they're just cheap and don't want to pay specialized programmers.
> 
> If people are satisfied with this thing I respect that but I'm sending mine back today, they really dropped the ball here.



So you want FiiO to reinvent the wheel (*which mind you that they have never done so before, never promised everyone they will do it at anytime and never really has any real reason to do so anyway since perfectly working wheels have been supplied to them by their part supplier) but because if they don't do it, then they are 'making excuse'? Ok, that sounds perfectly reasonable.

In that case, I'll also want my BTR7 to make breakfast in the morning, cook my dinner and perhaps sometime also help with quantum computing to solve world hunger. That sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Orfik (Aug 23, 2022)

ClieOS said:


> So you want FiiO to reinvent the wheel (*which mind you that they have never done so before, never promised everyone they will do it at anytime and never really has any real reason to do so anyway since perfectly working wheels have been supplied to them by their part supplier) but because if they don't do it, then they are 'making excuse'? Ok, that sounds perfectly reasonable.
> 
> In that case, I'll also want my BTR7 to make breakfast in the morning, cook my dinner and perhaps sometime also help with quantum computing to solve world hunger. That sounds reasonable to me.


Reinvent the wheel? Their own old model in this exact line is a better product than this one. We're in "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" territory.

And if the onus is on the dac makers, maybe don't buy components that perform worse than the ones you were already working with.


----------



## ClieOS

Orfik said:


> Pp
> 
> Reinvent the wheel? Their own old model in this exact line is a better product than this one. We're in "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" territory.
> 
> And if the onus is on the dac makers, maybe don't buy components that perform worse than the ones you were already working with.



If you feel strongly that way, just don't buy it / return it. No one is obligated to support products / manufacturers they don't like. But no one needs to agree with everyone else either. let's market decides the outcome of it all.


----------



## Orfik

ClieOS said:


> If you feel strongly that way, just don't buy it / return it. No one is obligated to support products / manufacturers they don't like. But no one needs to agree with everyone else either. let's market decides the outcome of it all.


I am returning it. I'm also stating my opinion on it. I like FiiO, they're one of my favorite companies to date so it's a shame when they drop the ball like this. I'm not condemning them for it, but anyone telling people the BTR7 feels like a finished product is simply lying.

Hopefully they can improve it with FW upgrades down the line but right now it's not great and for current BTR5 owners it's not worth the upgrade.


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 23, 2022)

Orfik said:


> I am returning it. I'm also stating my opinion on it. I like FiiO, they're one of my favorite companies to date so it's a shame when they drop the ball like this. I'm not condemning them for it, but anyone telling people the BTR7 feels like a finished product is simply lying.
> 
> Hopefully they can improve it with FW upgrades down the line but right now it's not great and for current BTR5 owners it's not worth the upgrade.



As opposite to you, i do feel like my BTR7 is almost a finished product (*it works the way I want and hasn't crashed on me once). That doesn't means I don't think it can use more polishing firmware wise. Don't forget BTR7 is only released a few weeks ago, so I am sure we will see more update in the short future as bug are discovered / reported. Even if you think BTR5 series is better / more finished - don't forget it was released back in 2019 and took a year or two of firmware update to get to what it is today. It didn't magically became finished on the first day of release

However, my original post that you quoted is not about firmware update / bugfix - it is about adding an new feature that is both technically challenging and impractical, which I have given the reason why. But somehow you seems to mistook it as a statement that I don't think any and all firmware update / bugfix is necessary. That's simply not true. I am only referring to the issue of adding new digital filter and why it is not likely to happen.


----------



## scracy (Aug 23, 2022)

Orfik said:


> I am returning it. I'm also stating my opinion on it. I like FiiO, they're one of my favorite companies to date so it's a shame when they drop the ball like this. I'm not condemning them for it, but anyone telling people the BTR7 feels like a finished product is simply lying.
> 
> Hopefully they can improve it with FW upgrades down the line but right now it's not great and *for current BTR5 owners it's not worth the upgrade.*


I cannot agree with you there, I had an OG BTR5 and the BTR7 out performs it in every way, since I don't use PEQ I have zero regrets buying the BTR7.


----------



## Orfik (Aug 23, 2022)

scracy said:


> I cannot agree with you there, I had an OG BTR5 and the BTR7 out performs it in every way, since I don't use PEQ I have zero regrets buying the BTR7.


I don't use EQ either. I can see how a person could prefer the BTR7 and it does exceed the BTR5 in some areas, but at the end of the day it's not that close to me.

I went back and forth between them for hours last night because I was hoping the BTR7 would make up for its poor software, size and awkward, angular body with the sound quality, and I found out that it doesn't even sound as good to my ears. 

The soundstage is wider but instrument separation isn't quite as good and the treble is softer so percussive sounds don't hit as sharply as they do on the BTR5. At least using the minimum phase slow rolloff filter which doesn't exist on the BTR7. 

Again, I can see how other people could prefer it, but I was happy to see it go back where it came from today.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Did you try Fast (the default one), that one should be the most detailed, not like they make much of a difference even on desktop DACs.


----------



## Orfik (Aug 23, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Did you try Fast (the default one), that one should be the most detailed, not like they make much of a difference even on desktop DACs.


They make a huge difference to me. Night and day. I tried fast, hybrid, bal boost on, off, distortion filters on and off, balanced out and single ended, usb and bluetooth, and all combinations in between. I used my two main IEMs, 7hz Timeless and FiiOs own FH7 which is a masterpiece and made me fall in love with the company in the first place.

The problem with the fast filter is that what you gain in detail and note weight you lose in soundstage, instrument separation and coherence.

And the soundstage is shaped funny. Go back and forth between hybrid and fast and you should notice that hybrid sounds open and spacious but the notes themselves sound more metallic and brittle, but when you switch to fast it's not a sphere anymore and it's not as open, it's a more confined blob that tapers toward the front of your head. Sounds don't flow as freely and it's infuriating. Minimum phase slow rolloff is the best of both of these worlds.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

My experience with filters on desktop amps like Auralic Vega is that fast is the closest to original sound and the most detailed, and difference between slow/fast and everything in between is marginal at best even on HD800, on portable setup I wouldn't even bother, but we all have different ears.
Which phones do you use with BTR7, also is it LDAC BT or USB as even with LDAC everything over 44.1K gets lossy compression making differentiation between filters even harder.


----------



## Orfik

Andrew_WOT said:


> My experience with filters on desktop amps like Auralic Vega is that fast is the closest to original sound and the most detailed, and difference between slow/fast and everything in between is marginal at best even on HD800, on portable setup I wouldn't even bother, but we all have different ears.
> Which phones do you use with BTR7, also is it LDAC BT or USB as even with LDAC everything over 44.1K gets lossy compression making differentiation between filters even harder.


I'm using the FiiO FH7 and it's LDAC and USB. I'm not going to say anyone is lying or wrong if they tell me they perceive something like audio filters differently than I do but it's not marginal at all to my ears, at least not with the Fast, Slow, Min Phase Fast and Min Phase Slow filters.


----------



## ReverendOlaf

Without a clip (or an available one), it's a pass.  I can put Gryphon in my pocket, but this BTR7 could be the best clip on option.


----------



## JamesFiiO

ReverendOlaf said:


> Without a clip (or an available one), it's a pass.  I can put Gryphon in my pocket, but this BTR7 could be the best clip on option.



We are developing a leather case with clip for BTR7


----------



## scracy

JamesFiiO said:


> We are developing a leather case with clip for BTR7


Real leather in brown similar to M11 Plus case?


----------



## FiiO

Orfik said:


> Just got my BTR7, is there any possible way you guys could add more audio filters to the device? The Minimum Phase Slow Rolloff filter is one of then things that made the original BTR5 my favorite super portable device by far and I think it would be incredible implemented here.
> 
> Edit: Also, I've had to upgrade the firmware twice now because the unit forgets that it was upgraded and shows "(null)" as the version.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback.
The dac clock divider option does not function in BTR7 actually, so we have removed it in the new update.
Now we have kept the sound output preformance without changing the DAC clock divider level. Previously, we added the DAC clock divider function for BTR5 in order to save the power consumption. But we test that in BTR7, the battery life does not have big difference when DAC clock divider level is changed. So we have canceled this at last.
Filters are the sound effects born with the chip, which only has slight adjustments for the sound.
We will also report your feedback to the engineer and product manager as well. 

Best regards


----------



## Andrew_WOT

No brown, please.


----------



## FiiO

*THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story *

Chapter 2 THX AAA Amp Technology-By FiiO Matt 

FiiO's Bluetooth DAC/Amps are becoming more mature and stable. The BTR1 first introduced an independent DAC, the BTR3 used LDAC to open the door to high-definition Bluetooth, and the BTR5 is a master, creating a new height for FiiO's Bluetooth DAC/Amps. The BTR5, which has achieved recognition from both the market and users, is a benchmark inside and outside FiiO. Therefore, the BTR7 should first learn from past successful experience, and secondly, learn from user feedback for improvement.  Here we would like to share with you the main breakthrough points from the design of the BTR7. 

1. The purpose of introducing the THX amp 
This is a technology that has been used in many FiiO products. We listened to suggestions from our users and introduced it to the BTR7 after evaluation with the aim of delivering a sound performance close to that of a professional headphone amp. Because after several generations of updates, under the dual role of high-definition Bluetooth LDAC and high-performance audio DAC, there is not much room for a breakthrough in the decoding quality of Bluetooth audio. In order to pursue higher sound performance, it is necessary to improve the audio circuit architecture and power supply. Under this circumstance, THX AAA technology has been applied to the amp part, which can restore high-definition audio while taking into account the quality and looseness of the sound performance. It was the first choice for the independent amp part of the BTR7. 




2. Technical challenges and achievements 
The BTR7 adopts dual DACs and a 4-channel fully balanced audio architecture. The amps also have 4 channels in the front and rear parts, and the power supply system supporting it also needs to be designed in groups. These difficulties are not in the design, but in how to arrange these circuits neatly and orderly in a compact space and conduct reasonable wiring. Through the efforts of our engineers, this feat was finally achieved on a PCB with up to 8 layers, and a complete shielding cover was even reserved for the amp circuit to enhance the anti-interference ability. 



PS: The single-ended output of the BTR7 is 160mW and the balanced output is 320mW, which is close to the output level of mid-range audio players. In addition, when used with over-ear headphones, there is a "Boost bal out mode" in the APP, so that the undistorted power at high impedance can reach 110mW! The 16Vpp swing amplitude can also drive over-ear headphones perfectly.


----------



## JamesFiiO

How about this design ?


----------



## ClieOS

I'll like to see the clip on a higher position, closer to where the logo is.


----------



## Surf Monkey

ClieOS said:


> I'll like to see the clip on a higher position, closer to where the logo is.



Agree. Also, one of the things that’s cool about the BTR5’s clip is that it can be mounted either way, depending on whether you want the jack on the relative top or bottom.


----------



## ilianto

And black please. Also corner protection should be greater.


----------



## Quattro74

Just ordered one, will be here next week. Interested to see how it plays with my LCD-i4s. Yes please, different color leather cases with that clip...


----------



## Andrew_WOT

JamesFiiO said:


> How about this design ?


Very nice, agree on moving clip closer to the top suggestion.
Sounds like we can also just glue money clip to existing case.


----------



## FiiO

*THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story*
Chapter 3 Bezel-less IPS Display
If we liken the display screen of the BTR5 to "the finishing touch", then the BTR7's would be like "a marvellous piece of work".
Although this color display is only 1.3 inches, it presents a "full screen" mood with the petite figure of the BTR7. The 240*240 resolution and 260PPI are still very delicate.
Displaying parameters is one aspect, it also depends on the design and application. Technology should put people first. FiiO's interaction designers focused on this point, requiring that the UI should enhance the vitality of the BTR7, and make a more vivid combination with ID. (See the video)
In addition to the improved intuitive experience, the functional interaction experience is more efficient. Users can perform most of the function settings and operations in the local menu instead of relying on the APP interconnection




Thanks to the dual DSP and dual-core CPU processing capabilities of the Qualcomm QCC5124, the language of the BTR7 can be switched between Chinese and English. So users don't have to worry about the language limits or picking the wrong menu, making it extremely easy to use


----------



## Vijay74

There seems something really wrong with EQ settings. It seems there is no absolute "EQ  off" setting but only a relative "EQ off" setting taken from earlier preset EQ value. E.g. if set from Jazz to EQ off, its takes lesser Jazz kind of signature and if  set from Pop to EQ off,  it takes lesser Pop kind of signature! Both EQ off differ from each other! Hope FiiO does proper EQ page testing and fixes things. BTR7 seems to take different signatures at different times when fiddled with EQ settings!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

When you leave it at Off and reboot dongle, does it get back to true Off?


----------



## Vijay74

Andrew_WOT said:


> When you leave it at Off and reboot dongle, does it get back to true Off?


Yes it does seem to.
BTW, forgot to mention this issue was faced when connected to mobile in Bluetooth mode (LDAC) and tried to set EQ using FiiO control app on Android. The app seems quite buggy.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Vijay74 said:


> Yes it does seem to.
> BTW, forgot to mention this issue was faced when connected to mobile in Bluetooth mode (LDAC) and tried to set EQ using FiiO control app on Android. The app seems quite buggy.


So dongle UI works fine, only control app has issues? The more detailed the report is, the higher chance for engineers to reproduce and fix it. Ask how I know.


----------



## Vijay74

Andrew_WOT said:


> So dongle UI works fine, only control app has issues? The more detailed the report is, the higher chance for engineers to reproduce and fix it. Ask how I know.


Yes dongle UI is good but app seems to have issues.
That us why in my reply above I tried to give more details. Just too lazy to..  better stay as consumer than a tester giving detailed env details, version used, steps to reproduce kind of technical and boring details


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Ran another BTR7 vs L&P W2 test over USB with newly acquired ThieAudio Monarch MKII.
Same conclusion as before, with BTR7 everything sounds bigger (is there some  DSP trickery going on?), but things get mashed together on busy passages while on W2 it's more detailed  with individual instruments standing out more clear with air in between.
As BT dongle BTR7 is outstanding, especially in forced LDAC 990K mode, but for low impedance IEMs in USB L&P W2 still has clear edge over it. Hope one day we'll see BT enabled W2.


----------



## Quattro74

What I love about the BTR7 is how many use cases it can solve for me, do I expect it to be THE best sounding dongle? No. I would like to see though how it does as a dongle for my laptop, running mac os, Audirvana, upsampling everything into DSD? And how that might sound from my i4s... Might be great.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Anyone compared BTR7 against LGs Quad DAC?


----------



## rlw6534 (Aug 28, 2022)

I wonder how it compares (in sound) to the similarly priced Hiby R3 Pro.  Now there's a device that meets a bunch of use cases and has wifi (Airplay, DLNA and streaming) and local storage and playback, etc.


----------



## aravaioli

FiiO said:


> *THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story *
> 
> 
> PS: The single-ended output of the BTR7 is 160mW and the balanced output is 320mW,


Not really, as shown in real life tests…


----------



## newworld666

aravaioli said:


> Not really, as shown in real life tests…



I think it's more concerned with the type of measurements you choose .. with 0.1% distortion or 1% distortion. The BTR7 seems to be 320mw with 1% distortion.


----------



## Quattro74

Johnfg465vd said:


> Anyone compared BTR7 against LGs Quad DAC?


I'm gonna do it. I have a G8X.  I should get my BTR7 tommorow or Tuesday. I think the LGs do one chip in 4x parrallel, to get stereo. Thus Quad DAC. So maybe the BTR7 should be considered OCT DAC? With these Sabre32 chips they need the proper implementation to sound best. I think we could see more outta this BTR7 in future firmwares also...


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Quattro74 said:


> I'm gonna do it. I have a G8X.  I should get my BTR7 tommorow or Tuesday. I think the LGs do one chip in 4x parrallel, to get stereo. Thus Quad DAC. So maybe the BTR7 should be considered OCT DAC? With these Sabre32 chips they need the proper implementation to sound best. I think we could see more outta this BTR7 in future firmwares also...


Awesome, I've got G8x too, along with G7. Waiting for your impressions.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Even ES100MK2 was better than LG G7 DAC. And BTR7 is a clear step up from that one.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Andrew_WOT said:


> Even ES100MK2 was better than LG G7 DAC. And BTR7 is a clear step up from that one.


Don't know about the ES100MK2 but BTR5 sounded hazy compared to G8x. Detail, stage... etc. was about equal but that haze/grainy quality up top was a turn off for me.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Johnfg465vd said:


> Don't know about the ES100MK2 but BTR5 sounded hazy compared to G8x. Detail, stage... etc. was about equal but that haze/grainy quality up top was a turn off for me.


BT or USB, if USB was it with bit perfect UAPP or Android resampling driver.
But I haven't heard G8x, only owned G7.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Andrew_WOT said:


> BT or USB, if USB was it with bit perfect UAPP or Android resampling driver.
> But I haven't heard G8x, only owned G7.


Not a fan of G7's sound, it leans towards a thin and cold sound signature. G8x is more neutral and a bit fuller sounding in comparison.

I compared BTR5 wired against G8x but using Tidal App, I wasn't a fan of UAPP back then and mostly used Black Player EX. UAPP is my go to player since they updated their interface, definitely sounds better than stock music player.


----------



## Quattro74

Curious what the difference is? Meridian tuning?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Probably, I remember seeing a post somewhere detailing DAC chip used and who tuned the different LG Phones, one thing to keep in mind is that with warm sounding gear {Meze 99C, A&K Diana, Honeydew), there were times I liked the pairing with G7 but G8x sounded better with everything else. The differences isn't huge though.


----------



## LonhChop

Hi,

I had a question about the BTR7 i don't think this has been asked and was wondering if anyone might know the answer to this?

Would it be possible to connect USB C headphones so using the USB C as an audio out?

I tried this with some Audeze Mobius headphone with a USB C connection and I couldn't get it to work. The Audeze Mobius also has a 3.5 connection so isn't an issue with these but potentially there are some headphone I might purchase in the future that only has USB C and no 3.5 connection.

I've seen some cables that are USB C to 3.5 but seem to work USB C to 3.5 and I want 3.5 to USB C that might be a work around if you can't have the BTR7 straight to a USB headphone connection.

Thanks all


----------



## jsmiller58

LonhChop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a question about the BTR7 i don't think this has been asked and was wondering if anyone might know the answer to this?
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, all of the BT dongles I have support only audio input on the USBC port.  I don’t own the BTR7, but I doubt it will be any different.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

I firmly believe that the BTR7's best case use scenario is not paired with a phone because of it's size, just too big to be practical to carry with you all the time. I look at the BTR7 as a travel alternative for a desktop dac/amp that stays in the hotel paired with a laptop.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Aug 29, 2022)

ThEvil0nE said:


> I firmly believe that the BTR7's best case use scenario is not paired with a phone because of it's size, just too big to be practical to carry with you all the time. I look at the BTR7 as a travel alternative for a desktop dac/amp that stays in the hotel paired with a laptop.


No doubt that is the case for you.  Do you have a BTR7?  I think it would be useful to hear from BTR7 owners.  Do they see this solely as a desktop replacement? 

I own the BTR5 and based on the side by side photos with the BTR7 I have seen, I would have no issue using the BTR7 on the go - *BTR7 still seems quite pocket friendly.*  But that is just me, and just based on photos.  Obviously you feel differently.


----------



## quimbo

to me, the BTR7 is very pocket friendly.  Used it throughout the weekend while doing yard work, replace it with the BTR5 when the battery needs charging ( a lot of yard work this weekend). BTR3 is the backup to the backup but rarely, if ever, need to use it


----------



## Johnfg465vd

quimbo said:


> to me, the BTR7 is very pocket friendly.  Used it throughout the weekend while doing yard work, replace it with the BTR5 when the battery needs charging ( a lot of yard work this weekend). BTR3 is the backup to the backup but rarely, if ever, need to use it


Consider getting a BTR1 as backup to the backup to the backup and you'll never have to stop playing music 😆

One a serious note, how's the range on BTR7? does it get disconnected when your body gets inbetween the phone and BTR7?


----------



## quimbo

Johnfg465vd said:


> Consider getting a BTR1 as backup to the backup to the backup and you'll never have to stop playing music 😆
> 
> One a serious note, how's the range on BTR7? does it get disconnected when your body gets inbetween the phone and BTR7?


I have 5 other devices for backups

The range is much better than the BTR5.  I have a flip phone so i usually do keep the phone in one pocket and the BTR7 in the other.  The BTR5 i have to sometimes keep in the same pocket otherwise there are dropouts occassionally


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Aug 29, 2022)

LonhChop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a question about the BTR7 i don't think this has been asked and was wondering if anyone might know the answer to this?
> 
> ...


Audeze Mobius is headphone with DAC and BT receiver. Why do you need BTR7 when you can connect it directly to the phone either via Bluetooth or USB?


----------



## EdgeDC

Johnfg465vd said:


> Probably, I remember seeing a post somewhere detailing DAC chip used and who tuned the different LG Phones, one thing to keep in mind is that with warm sounding gear {Meze 99C, A&K Diana, Honeydew), there were times I liked the pairing with G7 but G8x sounded better with everything else. The differences isn't huge though.


Did you mean this link?

LG's Quad DAC: Everything you need to know - Android Authority


----------



## EdgeDC

LonhChop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a question about the BTR7 i don't think this has been asked and was wondering if anyone might know the answer to this?
> 
> ...


USB-C is a digital interface, not an analog one. If you were to (able to) plug them into a BTR7, you would be completely bypassing *both* the DACs _and_ the AMPs in the BTR7, which just about defeats the purpose of using a BTR7 in the first place. USB-C headphones will have their own tiny little internal DAC and AMP (almost certainly inferior to those in the BTR7), and that is what you would be using instead.

So... yeah. Not much point, IMO.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Johnfg465vd

EdgeDC said:


> Did you mean this link?
> 
> LG's Quad DAC: Everything you need to know - Android Authority


Same info but I remember reading it on Head-Fi.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 29, 2022)

So I did some full charge cycles to test out the battery life of the BTR7 unit I have on hand.


I got a bit over 8 hours high gain with moderate volumes LDAC mode. The Fiio FF3 45 ohm buds in balanced 4.4mm out
In single ended using one of my IEMs I got a bit over 10 hours in high gain.

I fully charged both rounds of battery test and just let music play via my Fiio M15 for the necessary test.
To me this is very acceptable as far as battery life goes considering its SQ and power output.

As far as pocketablilty goes. I use them in one of my shirt pockets during the day. Thing might not be tiny but I doubt you can get the same SQ and power from anything smaller. It is very pocketable. Can't wait for the new case with the clip however.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

jsmiller58 said:


> No doubt that is the case for you.  Do you have a BTR7?  I think it would be useful to hear from BTR7 owners.  Do they see this solely as a desktop replacement?
> 
> I own the BTR5 and based on the side by side photos with the BTR7 I have seen, I would have no issue using the BTR7 on the go - *BTR7 still seems quite pocket friendly.*  But that is just me, and just based on photos.  Obviously you feel differently.


I do travel a lot and fly international twice a year and stay for a month or two.  I use the M0 when flying and when I’m out. It’s small and when paired with a very efficient iem it gets the job done. I did just buy the AP80 pro-x to replace the M0. I do  take my ADI-2 and an over ear on these linger trips which is paired with my laptop and stays in the hotel.

Now to answer your question.. No, I do not own the BTR7 yet but will soon own before December for an up coming trip. By then the bugs get ironed out to.  Which also means I will no longer be lugging the RME. 


quimbo said:


> to me, the BTR7 is very pocket friendly.  Used it throughout the weekend while doing yard work, replace it with the BTR5 when the battery needs charging ( a lot of yard work this weekend). BTR3 is the backup to the backup but rarely, if ever, need to use it


I’m pretty sure anything can be pocket friendly if one wants it to be. I just see it differently for my intended use. When backpacking the BTR7 would be perfect  to me but not so when it’s bulging in my jeans/pants pocket.


----------



## ChrisOc (Aug 29, 2022)

jsmiller58 said:


> No doubt that is the case for you.  Do you have a BTR7?  I think it would be useful to hear from BTR7 owners.  Do they see this solely as a desktop replacement?
> 
> I own the BTR5 and based on the side by side photos with the BTR7 I have seen, I would have no issue using the BTR7 on the go - *BTR7 still seems quite pocket friendly.*  But that is just me, and just based on photos.  Obviously you feel differently.



I am with @quimbo and @Dsnuts the BTR7 is easily pocketable. If anything is the definition of "small", it must surely be able to fit in the jeans (pocket watch section of a pair of jeans (denims).

The BTR7 just slides in that tiny pocket with ease and I mean all of it goes down that pocket, I just thought I would pull it halfway out in order that the BTR7 is easily identified.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

ChrisOc said:


> I am with @quimbo and @Dsnuts the BTR7 is easily pocketable. If anything is the definition of "small", it must surely be able to fit in the jeans (pocket watch section of a pair of jeans (denims).
> 
> The BTR7 just slides in that tiny pocket with ease and I mean all of it goes down that pocket, I just thought I would pull it halfway out in order that the BTR7 is easily identified.


No doubt it’s pocketable, anything that fits in the pocket is “pocketable”. How  pocket friendly tho? Is it comfortable to sit down with the BTR7 in the 5th pocket? Does it feel like it’s not there? Or do you feel like you want to stick it out a bit in your jean’s 5th pocket? 

Anyway, everyone has different views in correlation to personal  use application. 

BTR7 is an impressively spec’d device and will be acquiring one soon as stated but for other reasons and not as an EDC.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Heya, i've got a quick question.
Does anyone know if you can connect the BTR7 to a Playstation 4 or Playstation 5 as a BT audio source?
Reason im asking is because if i can plug my Focal Utopia via the 4.4mm and be able to sit on the bed away from the tv and watch movies on my ps4. that would be amazing and i'd definitely pull the trigger. I've read that it works with a Nintendo Switch via USB-C interface. so thats ok.


----------



## ChrisOc

ThEvil0nE said:


> No doubt it’s pocketable, anything that fits in the pocket is “pocketable”. How  pocket friendly tho? Is it comfortable to sit down with the BTR7 in the 5th pocket? Does it feel like it’s not there? Or do you feel like you want to stick it out a bit in your jean’s 5th pocket?
> 
> Anyway, everyone has different views in correlation to personal  use application.
> 
> BTR7 is an impressively spec’d device and will be acquiring one soon as stated but for other reasons and not as an EDC.


As you correctly stated the answer to your question, whether or not the BTR7 is "pocket friendly" is entirely subjective. I would also point out that my use of the "fifth pocket" is to illustrate the size of the device (which I understood was the original question). It follows that given the BTR7 fits in the smallest pocket in most attires, it should fit in most other pockets, if discomfort becomes an issue.

As you correctly stated, the BTR7 is an "impressively spec'd device" and I trust your experience with the BTR7 (when you aquire your unit) would be a pleasure.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ThEvil0nE said:


> No doubt it’s pocketable, anything that fits in the pocket is “pocketable”. How pocket friendly tho? Is it comfortable to sit down with the BTR7 in the 5th pocket?


Depends on tightness of your pants and size of the thing inside them.
Silly discussion to be honest, as you still have to have your much larger phone somewhere.
For people questioning portability of match box size dongle, just remember where we were not that far ago with cables, DACs, portable amps all piled up and held together with some rubber bands.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Andrew_WOT said:


> Depends on tightness of your pants and size of the thing inside them.
> Silly discussion to be honest, as you still have to have your much larger phone somewhere.
> For people questioning portability of match box size dongle, just remember where we were not that far ago with cables, DACs, portable amps all piled up and held together with some rubber bands.


Not really a silly discussion as like you mentioned, one has to carry a phone or in some cases 2 phones (I carry an iPhone and android phone), wallet and  keys. Yeah it can get ridiculously crowded in one’s pants fast. Valid points to consider IMO. 

Anyway, the BTR7 is indeed on a different league and category of what it’s able to do and offer. I am getting one mainly as a travel desktop DAC/amp replacement and keep using small dap (M0 to be replaced by an AP80 pro-x) during 14-18hr long flights.


----------



## jsmiller58

ThEvil0nE said:


> No doubt it’s pocketable, anything that fits in the pocket is “pocketable”. How  pocket friendly tho? Is it comfortable to sit down with the BTR7 in the 5th pocket? Does it feel like it’s not there? Or do you feel like you want to stick it out a bit in your jean’s 5th pocket?
> 
> Anyway, everyone has different views in correlation to personal  use application.
> 
> BTR7 is an impressively spec’d device and will be acquiring one soon as stated but for other reasons and not as an EDC.


An idea...  if you are looking for a desktop replacement,  and larger size is not an issue since you intend to use it as something other than EDC, what about the new Topping G5?  That looks like quite a desktop replacement...


----------



## wakokokoyz

Andrew_WOT said:


> Depends on tightness of your pants and size of the thing inside them.
> Silly discussion to be honest, as you still have to have your much larger phone somewhere.
> For people questioning portability of match box size dongle, just remember where we were not that far ago with cables, DACs, portable amps all piled up and held together with some rubber bands.


it is silly discussion indeed. people have the size information available and still have these questions about size and pocket-ability.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ThEvil0nE said:


> Not really a silly discussion as like you mentioned, one has to carry a phone or in some cases 2 phones (I carry an iPhone and android phone), wallet and  keys. Yeah it can get ridiculously crowded in one’s pants fast. Valid points to consider IMO.
> 
> Anyway, the BTR7 is indeed on a different league and category of what it’s able to do and offer. I am getting one mainly as a travel desktop DAC/amp replacement and keep using small dap (M0 to be replaced by an AP80 pro-x) during 14-18hr long flights.


Ever thought of something like this?


----------



## ChrisOc

@FiiO, may I suggest a couple of software improvements.

The notification for "low battery" seems to be about five minutes before the battery runs out. There is a notification which comes up on my phone, which is a great addition compared to the BTR5.

I suggest, like on the BTR5, there ought to be two notifications, for example one notification about fifteen minutes before the battery runs out and the other five minutes before the battery runs out both with sonic notifications, exactly what the BTR5 offers now.

The wireless charging works well. Although I have not had the opportunity to charge the device wirelessly for a meaningful length of time. However, what I noticed is that when taken off the charger, the visual battery meter goes missing.

My suggestion is to keep the visual battery meter on after the BTR7 is taken off wireless charging.

Great device, which requires a few software tweaks.


----------



## FiiO

ChrisOc said:


> @FiiO, may I suggest a couple of software improvements.
> 
> The notification for "low battery" seems to be about five minutes before the battery runs out. There is a notification which comes up on my phone, which is a great addition compared to the BTR5.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. I will report to the engineer for assessing about that.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story*

Chapter 4 Wireless Charging
The addition of wireless charging takes into account that the BTR7 is mostly used with mobile phones. Nowadays, more and more mobile phones use wireless charging technology, which greatly improves the charging experience. Most users apply wireless charging for almost everything, such as wireless charging bases, table lamps, mouse pads and power bands, so that they can charge their electronic devices anywhere and anytime.
Moreover, some mobile phones also have the reverse wireless charging function, which can temporarily replenish power for products such as Bluetooth headphones. In short, wireless charging is a big trend in the future.
Therefore, the introduction of wireless charging into the BTR7 is by no means a mere stockpiling or a trick, but a highly frequently used function considering the high integration with mobile phones and catering to use habits of consumers.
Speaking of which, are you looking forward to the addition of wireless charging to FiiO's players? If you have any ideas, just leave us a message. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

@Quattro74 did you get your unit yet? I'm interested in the comparison between G8x & BTR7. I'm going to get a new phone soon and depending on your answer I might either get a V60 or some other phone paired with BTR7 for portable use.


----------



## Quattro74

Johnfg465vd said:


> @Quattro74 did you get your unit yet? I'm interested in the comparison between G8x & BTR7. I'm going to get a new phone soon and depending on your answer I might either get a V60 or some other phone paired with BTR7 for portable use.


There are some unopened NOS G8Xs out there on the eBay....   I think some are unlocked ATT, others are the dualsim world phones... Not too expensive. I expect my BTR7 today.  I will probably let you all know my impressions Thursday.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

FiiO said:


> *THX Portable Bluetooth DAC/Amp BTR7 Design Story*
> 
> Chapter 4 Wireless Charging
> The addition of wireless charging takes into account that the BTR7 is mostly used with mobile phones. Nowadays, more and more mobile phones use wireless charging technology, which greatly improves the charging experience. Most users apply wireless charging for almost everything, such as wireless charging bases, table lamps, mouse pads and power bands, so that they can charge their electronic devices anywhere and anytime.
> ...


Any chance to add percentage number next to charging and battery icon.
Also is there any visual indication when unit is fully charged (wirelessly or via USB) without turning it on and looking at the screen?


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Andrew_WOT said:


> Ever thought of something like this?


I do sometime carry a cross body bag in some situations but not always.

Anyway, I’ll stick with what works for me. A tiny BT dap as an EDC which has more intuitive controls than fumble thru the BTR7’s press/timed cycle controls and keep the BTR7 as a travel desktop DAC/amp instead of lugging my RME ADI-2 on month or longer trips.

Different use application apply to any individual.


----------



## FiiO

Andrew_WOT said:


> Any chance to add percentage number next to charging and battery icon.
> Also is there any visual indication when unit is fully charged (wirelessly or via USB) without turning it on and looking at the screen?


Dear friend,
1. May not be added.
2. No, you would need to unlock the BTR7 to view the 'fully charged' status. But we will report to the engineer for assessing. 

Best regards


----------



## PROblemdetected

Well, some conclusion after receiving my unit:

- Sound: the amplification is nice, sounds like it should be. Using the WHIZZER HE03D that need some powa to work, it sounds just perfect. 
- charging: the ability to get energy from the phone/pc is nice, and you got a button to on/off the feature
- update, on the go via Bluetooth, impressive.
- Mqa, total unfold via UAPP

Compared to the BTR5 or the BTR3K is in another level, I prefer the more serious design of the old ones, but this is build like a tank.

Btw, the review of the WHIZZER is coming soon, but I can told you, Im really surprised by the quality of the driver and the package for 150€


----------



## Vijay74

Trying to go "on the go" with these headphones:





Able to drive Clear Mg very easily at 75% vol.
Able to drive HeKSe pretty well at 75-80% vol.
Able to drive Arya OK'ish at 100%.

SQ wise, sounds better than RME ADI 2 + A90 combo to me.

Hope I don't end up burning it due to this kind of load on it?! 🤞


----------



## Quattro74

> Ok, I got mine today got it charged up. For some reason the FiiO Control app on my G8X kept crashing whenever I would try and click on the BTR7 entry...  Yet, I was able to use my iPhone to get into the FiiO Control and update firmware. So Now I have the PEQ. I need to play with that and I'm guessing that saves the eq to the device? Then I select User under the EQ on the BTR7? I was able to listen to some AAC files I had on my iPhone, sounds promising. I'm sure it gets way better though once I move onto better codecs and then using it via USB. Still need a day or two to get it dialed in...


----------



## VishnuKare

Vijay74 said:


> Trying to go "on the go" with these headphones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Is it Arya V2 or Arya SE? I have an Arya SE and wondering if I can drive them with BTR7 alone.


----------



## Vijay74

VishnuKare said:


> Thanks for this. Is it Arya V2 or Arya SE? I have an Arya SE and wondering if I can drive them with BTR7 alone.


Mine are Arya V1 and I am not able to drive these to their full potential using BTR7. At 100% volume they play at OK volume however no headroom is left for dynamics. So they will not sound as good as with more powerful amp playing at max 75% volume. So, I would rather avoid Arya with BTR7 over LDAC unless source application is able to provide more power/volume boost to BTR7.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

"Just because you can doesn't mean you should" comes to mind.


----------



## Quattro74

Ok, I had a chance to listen to my lcd-i4s. I used my G8X, UAPP in bit perfect, wavelet with AutoEQ for the i4s and some custom eq, AptxHD, High gain setting, EQ set to off and Balanced Boost mode. Playing a hi res file. Sounds pretty amazing, would never have thought it was BT. I'm sure it will sound even better through the USB, yet G8X has it's own very HQ 3.5 jack. For Phones that don't have one this BTR7 would be a great option.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Try LDAC locked at 990kpbs through Dev Mode.


----------



## Quattro74 (Sep 1, 2022)

Cool, I will. I also need to mess with the eq a bit. I think eq changes a bit on this device compared to the G8X 3.5mm out. And I'm using new type of ear tips...


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Another great way to ruin perfect sound.


----------



## Quattro74

What, EQ? lcd-i4s need some, usually.


----------



## wakokokoyz

Andrew_WOT said:


> "Just because you can doesn't mean you should" comes to mind.





Andrew_WOT said:


> Another great way to ruin perfect sound.



im also baffled why


----------



## bwardrop (Sep 2, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Heya, i've got a quick question.
> Does anyone know if you can connect the BTR7 to a Playstation 4 or Playstation 5 as a BT audio source?
> Reason im asking is because if i can plug my Focal Utopia via the 4.4mm and be able to sit on the bed away from the tv and watch movies on my ps4. that would be amazing and i'd definitely pull the trigger. I've read that it works with a Nintendo Switch via USB-C interface. so thats ok.


Technically yes but there are issues. I used the BTR7 with my Polaris 2 and Sundaras. When I plugged the BTR 7 into my PS5 it dramatically lowered the power output so I didn't even try to drive any full size cans. I don't blame Fiio for this. Sony has some weird mojo going on. The same happened with the Audeze Mobius when it came out. You should also be aware that 4 pole mic does not work in UAC1 mode so no game chat through the BTR7. That and a couple other minor things caused me to return the BTR7.

It's a fantastic device for IEMs though. It did a well enough job on the Sundaras through the balanced 4.4 but didn't really bring the life out of them.

EDIT: I just realized I misread your question. I plugged mine into the PS5 using the usb c cable. You can't connect BT devices to your PS5 directly. There are many bluetooth adaptors/transmitters that will work with the PS5. I was always worried about lag. I thought about trying the Fiio BTA30 but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

@FiiO , looks like USB Charge off switch disables wireless charging as well, which is probably not the way it should be.


----------



## FiiO

Andrew_WOT said:


> @FiiO , looks like USB Charge off switch disables wireless charging as well, which is probably not the way it should be.


Dear friend,

We will report to the product manager and engineer for check and assess about that again.

Best regards


----------



## joshua13h

BTR7 connects to Bluetooth even though I'm playing via USB is this intended? Anyway to shut Bluetooth off when it's being used wired


----------



## ChrisOc

joshua13h said:


> BTR7 connects to Bluetooth even though I'm playing via USB is this intended? Anyway to shut Bluetooth off when it's being used wired


While you are waiting for another solution, these are obvious suggestions, some or all of which you may have already tried. 

If you are using an android phone or tablet, turn off Bluetooth on that device.

If you are using a fixed or desktop setup, check your source selector and use USB port.

The alternative is to go into the Fiio Control App and deselect all Bluetooth codecs.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tsiklon

joshua13h said:


> BTR7 connects to Bluetooth even though I'm playing via USB is this intended? Anyway to shut Bluetooth off when it's being used wired


It will connect to bluetooth - the BTR5 does the same. What you can do however is set the order of prescedent - that is to say, from the menu you can choose what input is the preferred input.


----------



## jsmiller58

Tsiklon said:


> It will connect to bluetooth - the BTR5 does the same. What you can do however is set the order of prescedent - that is to say, from the menu you can choose what input is the preferred input.


This.


----------



## Dsnuts

Took me a while to finish the BTR7 review. This one is a longer read. I think current owners know already how good the BTR7 is so this is more or less for folks that are on the fence or have no idea about how good a wirless dac amp can be. To me this is one of those sources you had no idea you needed till you own one. I have enjoyed every single phone I tested out on the BTR7. Used it to cut the grass. Do chores around the house. Go for walks while talking to a buddy on the phone. Easily tried over a dozen IEMs and Cans. Played games using it on my laptop, using it in all sorts of situations. Every time the BTR7 performed excellent in every situation. I do a lot of IEM reviews so having a source with a dead black background for music is essential for evaluating IEMs. The BTR7 has quickly become one of the sources I rely on for IEM reviewing.  

One aspect I appreciate about Fiio is that they move forward with their designs and never backward. Everything new they make is better than what they have done in the past. This is a statement of their drive and commitment. I appreciate that as a consumer of all things good about audio. My take on the BTR7- https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/


----------



## Pelilin

I just bought Fiio. I use android phone and until today i still cant connect the Fiio Control app to BTR7. I have tried reinstalling the app and restarting phone and device. Wth is wrong here?


----------



## scracy (Sep 4, 2022)

Pelilin said:


> I just bought Fiio. I use android phone and until today i still cant connect the Fiio Control app to BTR7. I have tried reinstalling the app and restarting phone and device. Wth is wrong here?


You will need to install the latest version 3.1 of the control app from the FiiO website, Google's playstore doesn't have the latest version that supports BTR7. Edit: Version 3.1 is now on Google playstore.


----------



## ChrisOc

Pelilin said:


> I just bought Fiio. I use android phone and until today i still cant connect the Fiio Control app to BTR7. I have tried reinstalling the app and restarting phone and device. Wth is wrong here?


You also have to have a bit....no a lot of patience. Install and wait, but just go about doing other things. I installed the Control App and went back to it a few times that day, but no connection, the next day it was working smoothly.


----------



## Pelilin

scracy said:


> You will need to install the latest version 3.1 of the control app from the FiiO website, Google's playstore doesn't have the latest version that supports BTR7. Edit: Version 3.1 is now on Google playstore.





ChrisOc said:


> You also have to have a bit....no a lot of patience. Install and wait, but just go about doing other things. I installed the Control App and went back to it a few times that day, but no connection, the next day it was working smoothly.


Thank you for the help. Currently trying btr7. I have mixed feelings about how this device sound using monarch mk2. Do you guys like it?


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Sep 4, 2022)

Pelilin said:


> Thank you for the help. Currently trying btr7. I have mixed feelings about how this device sound using monarch mk2. Do you guys like it?


I am using Monarch MKII.
EQ disabled, Low Gain, Balanced Out, Fast Filter, LDAC encoder forced to 990K in Android Developer Options. Ear to ear smile. 
Make sure you max out source volume and control it on device.


----------



## ChrisOc

Pelilin said:


> Thank you for the help. Currently trying btr7. I have mixed feelings about how this device sound using monarch mk2. Do you guys like it?


For me, the short answer is, yes!

I cannot comment on Monarch MKII, as I have not heard them yet. I have used various IEMs and they all sound fine with the BTR7, some very good.

Coming from various DAC/Amps and Bluetooth devices, including the BTR5, I have to say, I am pleasantly surprised at the improvements made in the BTR7. 

The BTR7 is not a Digital Audio Player replacement but it does a good job against older DAPs. Fiio has managed to pack a lot of goodness into it, whilst keeping it a manageable size. Above all, Sound Quality is very good for this type of device.


----------



## FiiO

Pelilin said:


> I just bought Fiio. I use android phone and until today i still cant connect the Fiio Control app to BTR7. I have tried reinstalling the app and restarting phone and device. Wth is wrong here?


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. Does the issue remain? If yes, please try to clear the pairing for the BTR7 by holding the volume +&- button then reconnect again for check? 
How to control the BTR7 in FiiO Control app: 

Best regards


----------



## kfotheringham (Sep 5, 2022)

@FiiO I am also having issues with the Fiio Control App using Android (3.1 apk). It works fine on my iOS device, but on my Galaxy A7 Tab, It just sits at the"Privacy Protection Guideline" window. I have no location permission restrictions enabled on the device. Tried removing/reinstalling - but get the same problem. Has anyone else reported this?

Also, with respect to the "idle poweroff" setting in the status section. If this is enabled, is the expectation that the  BTR7 should switch itself off after 'not' playing any music for the given time setting i.e. 3min?

If the music has been paused/stopped on my Android device, but a Bluetooth connection is still established the BTR7 will remain on.  Only if I switch the Bluetooth connection - "off" from the Transmitting device, will the BTR7 'poweroff' after the set time. .  Is this how it`s supposed to work?

For now, I just go into the app on iOS device then -> Settings -> "Turn off device" to ensure the BTR7  is off correctly.


----------



## ChrisOc

Using a Samsung 25W charger, I get a full charge on the BTR7 in about one and a half hours.

Is anyone using a faster charger and getting a faster charge?

What is the current general view on fast charging, does it damage the battery or not?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Fast charging always shortens battery lifespan faster.


----------



## MalinYamato

I bought this thing. the MQA is lit when connected to mobile phone but not when connected to win PC. Any other with this issue?


----------



## jsmiller58

MalinYamato said:


> I bought this thing. the MQA is lit when connected to mobile phone but not when connected to win PC. Any other with this issue?


I dont have the BTR7, but I believe there are settings in the Tidal app you have to make sure are set.  Set to hifi as well as exclusive mode, I believe.  Are these set?


----------



## Quattro74 (Sep 5, 2022)

Ok, so I got to try the BRT7 with LDAC and connected via USB. I'm amazed how good BT sounds via LDAC 24/96k. This is what sells this device. Once I figured out how to max the BT volume it drove my lcd-i4s to very loud volume in the low 20s. For some songs I cranked into the 40s and didn't really hear any distortion. No way I could keep that volume going for long though. Connected via USB it is better, but just barely. It is more than a match for the QUAD DACs in my LG G8X. With a Phone like this LG I would think getting a device like the BTR7 is redundant. Yet the G8X is an excellent BT host for it. When connected via USB I did notice I lost Wavelet. I no longer had access to its AutoEQ. I had to use the system EQ. But I got that to sound pretty excellent in just a few secs. I like to run UAPP bit perfect, or I could have just used its PEQ. I would say this is a perfect match to drive my LCD-i4s. BT is awesome with this device. As a dongle it is also excellent, but I would probably use it mostly with a phone or watch when out via BT. I will try it next with my laptop to see how it does there. 

For the above test I was using UAC2 setting.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

I am pretty sure I got some nice quality boost when locked LDAC to 990kbps in Android Developer Settings, the default was Adaptive. You need to do it with BTR7 connected as it got reset to default on disconnect.


----------



## Dragon Leader

Hello, can anyone describe how much bigger the BTR7 feels vs the BTR5?
I mean is it like "wow this is much bigger" or "doesn't make a big difference" somehow?


----------



## scracy (Sep 6, 2022)

Dragon Leader said:


> Hello, can anyone describe how much bigger the BTR7 feels vs the BTR5?
> I mean is it like "wow this is much bigger" or "doesn't make a big difference" somehow?


Dangerous question to ask if you have followed this thread from the start . BTR7 doesnt feel much larger than the BTR5 its still very pocketable and still easily fits in the palm of your hand if that makes sense? Easily fits in a shirt pocket without it seeming like there is a brick in there.


----------



## Dragon Leader

scracy said:


> Dangerous question to ask if you have followed this thread from the start . BTR7 doesnt feel much larger than the BTR5 its still very pocketable and still easily fits in the palm of your hand if that makes sense? Easily fits in a shirt pocket without it seeming like there is a brick in there.


Thanks a lot for your reply.
Yeah my bad, I must have missed it somewhere in the 44 pages of this thread.
Shame on me. Additionally, I am not a FiiO expert, I have a BTR5 that is getting "old" and was thinking of what to replace it with. Are there alternatives to the BTR5 except for the BTR7 that you would recommend?


----------



## Dragon Leader

Sorry again if I missed that info as well, but how would a BTR7 stand against an AK SP2000?
I am aware that those are different price realms, just trying to evaluate how the BTR7 will fit into my daily listening.


----------



## scracy

Dragon Leader said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> Yeah my bad, I must have missed it somewhere in the 44 pages of this thread.
> Shame on me. Additionally, I am not a FiiO expert, I have a BTR5 that is getting "old" and was thinking of what to replace it with. Are there alternatives to the BTR5 except for the BTR7 that you would recommend?


I have read a lot of good things about the Quedlix 5K though I haven't personally heard one. I had an OG BTR5 (pre 2021) and to be fair the BTR7 out performs it in every aspect in terms of sound quality, not so much in terms of the lack of a clip on the case but FiiO are working on that apparently. Comes down to what you want from the DAC, 
Quedlix 5K from all reports has an excellent PEQ better than the one on the BTR7 if using an EQ is your thing. Perhaps listen and demo both yourself and make a decision from there


----------



## Dragon Leader

scracy said:


> I have read a lot of good things about the Quedlix 5K though I haven't personally heard one. I had an OG BTR5 (pre 2021) and to be fair the BTR7 out performs it in every aspect in terms of sound quality, not so much in terms of the lack of a clip on the case but FiiO are working on that apparently. Comes down to what you want from the DAC,
> Quedlix 5K from all reports has an excellent PEQ better than the one on the BTR7 if using an EQ is your thing. Perhaps listen and demo both yourself and make a decision from there


I am using the BTR5 as my to-go amp when I go for walks or just tidy up in the house with a pair of Shure Aonic 5. 
To be honest, I have never used the EQ with the FiiO, before that, I had an ES100 that I needed to EQ.
I wish that the Shure would be a bit warmer and rounded around the midrange, particularly with vocals.
Can you give me your take on that?


----------



## scracy

Dragon Leader said:


> Sorry again if I missed that info as well, but how would a BTR7 stand against an AK SP2000?
> I am aware that those are different price realms, just trying to evaluate how the BTR7 will fit into my daily listening.


Honestly I have a Astell & Kern SA700 (not quite SP2000) there was a time when Astell & Kern were leaps and bounds ahead of FiiO in terms of sound quality (back in the days of the FiiO X5 gen2/3) but these days not so much, the gap really has closed up a lot since then. I can say that the BTR7 in terms of sound quality is not that far if at all behind the FiiO M11 Plus ESS (wired) in some cases depending on the IEM I actually prefer the BTR7 (when paired with FiiO FD7 for example) over the M11 Plus. Something to keep in mind price does not always equal an increase in performance


----------



## EdgeDC

scracy said:


> Dangerous question to ask if you have followed this thread from the start .


Yeah, tell me about it.


----------



## scracy (Sep 6, 2022)

scracy said:


> Honestly I have a Astell & Kern SA700 (not quite SP2000) there was a time when Astell & Kern were leaps and bounds ahead of FiiO in terms of sound quality (back in the days of the FiiO X5 gen2/3) but these days not so much, the gap really has closed up a lot since then. I can say that the BTR7 in terms of sound quality is not that far if at all behind the FiiO M11 Plus ESS (wired) in some cases depending on the IEM I actually prefer the BTR7 (when paired with FiiO FD7 for example) over the M11 Plus. Something to keep in mind price does not always equal an increase in performance


If you're looking for the convenience of bluetooth and warm slightly forward vocals perhaps try combining BTR7 with FiiO's new FH7S earphones. The Astell & Kern SA700 has a warmish forward midrange but cost maybe prohibitive and you would loose the convenience of bluetooth.


----------



## scracy

EdgeDC said:


> Yeah, tell me about it.


Lol....


----------



## Dragon Leader

scracy said:


> Honestly I have a Astell & Kern SA700 (not quite SP2000) there was a time when Astell & Kern were leaps and bounds ahead of FiiO in terms of sound quality (back in the days of the FiiO X5 gen2/3) but these days not so much, the gap really has closed up a lot since then. I can say that the BTR7 in terms of sound quality is not that far if at all behind the FiiO M11 Plus ESS (wired) in some cases depending on the IEM I actually prefer the BTR7 (when paired with FiiO FD7 for example) over the M11 Plus. Something to keep in mind price does not always equal an increase in performance


I absolutely agree with the price statement, the Mojo is fairly affordable and sounds just awesome. Although I need to admit that the SP2000 is more detailed than the Mojo I think that the little Chord is very good and at times more enjoyable due to its warmer sound signature. The AK depends a bit on the IEMs it is paired with. I just don't want to carry a Mojo+Poly in my shirt pocket if you know what I mean.


----------



## scracy

Dragon Leader said:


> I absolutely agree with the price statement, the Mojo is fairly affordable and sounds just awesome. Although I need to admit that the SP2000 is more detailed than the Mojo I think that the little Chord is very good and at times more enjoyable due to its warmer sound signature. The AK depends a bit on the IEMs it is paired with. I just don't want to carry a Mojo+Poly in my shirt pocket if you know what I mean.


I know exactly what you mean, I find myself reaching for my BTR7 and FD7 combo connected to my phone more and more these days, such a nice synergy and so convenient without losing a whole lot of sound quality if any.


----------



## Dragon Leader

scracy said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I find myself reaching for my BTR7 and FD7 combo connected to my phone more and more these days, such a nice synergy and so convenient without losing a whole lot of sound quality if any.


Maybe I should consider them as a paired setup. Somehow the FD7s are a bit pricy to do garden work with them. Here in Japan, it is very hot and I am worried about sweat corrosion issues.


----------



## scracy (Sep 6, 2022)

Dragon Leader said:


> Maybe I should consider them as a paired setup. Somehow the FD7s are a bit pricy to do garden work with them. Here in Japan, it is very hot and I am worried about sweat corrosion issues.


Perhaps ask @Dsnuts regarding the synergy between the new FH7S and BTR7 combo as he has both, I dont have the new FiiO FH7S yet (in transit) however it seems to me that FiiO have started tuning their own IEM's to suit their own product line, FH7S is around US$399 from memory so a bit cheaper than the FD7.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ed-aluminum-shell.964685/page-2#post-17130167


----------



## ChrisOc

Dragon Leader said:


> Hello, can anyone describe how much bigger the BTR7 feels vs the BTR5?
> I mean is it like "wow this is much bigger" or "doesn't make a big difference" somehow?






From bottom to top:
BTR5, BTR7 and Smartphone.

As you have the BTR5 you will recognise it here. 

The BTR7 feels slightly bigger initially and within a few days you will not notice the size difference.


----------



## Dragon Leader

ChrisOc said:


> From bottom to top:
> BTR5, BTR7 and Smartphone.
> 
> As you have the BTR5 you will recognise it here.
> ...


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Dragon Leader

scracy said:


> Perhaps ask @Dsnuts regarding the synergy between the new FH7S and BTR7 combo as he has both, I dont have the new FiiO FH7S yet (in transit) however it seems to me that FiiO have started tuning their own IEM's to suit their own product line, FH7S is around US$399 from memory so a bit cheaper than the FD7.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ed-aluminum-shell.964685/page-2#post-17130167


I am looking for a bit warmer sound around the mids than the Aonic 5 have. Would the FD7 fall into that region?


----------



## scracy (Sep 6, 2022)

Dragon Leader said:


> I am looking for a bit warmer sound around the mids than the Aonic 5 have. Would the FD7 fall into that region?


I haven't heard the Aonic 5 but I can say the FD7 sound leans more to the warm side than neutral, a very organic detailed smooth presentation with a slight emphasis on the mid bass region at least my ears. I have tendency to like a warm sound signature and I really enjoy the FD7 probably FiiOs finest IEM overall in my opinion. Perhaps audition them yourself and see what you think.


----------



## MalinYamato

jsmiller58 said:


> I dont have the BTR7, but I believe there are settings in the Tidal app you have to make sure are set.  Set to hifi as well as exclusive mode, I believe.  Are these set?


i did all that - exclusive mode, MQA pass through -  still the MQA never lits up.


----------



## Moonstar

Hi there,
my FiiO BTR7 review with comparisons to the Shanling UP5 is now online. Hope that you enjoy the read 

*FiiO BTR7 Review:*
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/review/29164/


----------



## Dragon Leader

Moonstar said:


> Hi there,
> my FiiO BTR7 review with comparisons to the Shanling UP5 is now online. Hope that you enjoy the read
> 
> *FiiO BTR7 Review:*
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/review/29164/


Hi, thanks a lot for the review. Especially the Midrange description was very useful for me!
How do you make such awesome pictures? Do you have a special camera and lighting solution?


----------



## Moonstar

Thank you for your nice comments. I don't have a dedicated camera, but the right light and angle makes a big difference.


----------



## Moonstar

Dragon Leader said:


> Hi, thanks a lot for the review. Especially the Midrange description was very useful for me!
> How do you make such awesome pictures? Do you have a special camera and lighting solution?


Thank you for your nice comments. I don't have a dedicated camera, but the right light and angle makes a big difference.


----------



## Dragon Leader

Hi, would you mind showing me a little you do your BTR7 photo magic?


----------



## Dragon Leader

Moonstar said:


> Thank you for your nice comments. I don't have a dedicated camera, but the right light and angle makes a big difference.


BTW: This is off topic but do you know that your nickname is the same as the name of a Japanese shoe manufacturer
https://www.moonstar.co.jp/


----------



## Moonstar

Dragon Leader said:


> Hi, would you mind showing me a little you do your BTR7 photo magic?


It's not a secret but I'd like to keep it to myself, just for a while, LOL


----------



## Dragon Leader

Ignoring the danger of being pointed out that I overread something again that has been mentioned already.
Has anyone tried the BTR7 with the Meze Elite or the IER-Z1R? 
If yes does the BTR7 tame the Z1R top end and give them a little warmer touch?
Does it drive the Elite adequately?


----------



## Hinomotocho (Sep 7, 2022)

Out of all the money I've spent on audio gear it's my BTR5 that gets the most use as I use it nightly to stream TV/movie audio from my Nvidia Shield saving me the hassle of firing up a desktop, BTA30 and being tethered to an extension cable to reach the couch. The BTR5 does a fine job powering my MDR-Z7 but as I get so much use from it I could justify an upgrade, benefitting from doing away with the 2.5mm>4.4mm adapter and need for the LC-RE (2.5mm) with my iems, and get an upgrade in SQ.
I find out in the morning if a local store may have some stock that I don't want to miss the opportunity on so I'm quickly trying to read this thread and some reviews.
Is anyone able to please comment on how the bass/sub-bass is compared to the BTR5? I'm not sure how the THX AAA is on the low end. Also to help fund it I could consider selling my BTA30 so was wondering if anyone has used a 3.5mm>RCA to feed an amplifier with satisfying results? Thanks


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 7, 2022)

Hinomotocho said:


> Out of all the money I've spent on audio gear it's my BTR5 that gets the most use as I use it nightly to stream TV/movie audio from my Nvidia Shield saving me the hassle of firing up a desktop, BTA30 and being tethered to an extension cable to reach the couch. The BTR5 does a fine job powering my MDR-Z7 but as I get so much use from it I could justify an upgrade, benefitting from doing away with the 2.5mm>4.4mm adapter and need for the LC-RE (2.5mm) with my iems, and get an upgrade in SQ.
> I find out in the morning if a local store may have some stock that I don't want to miss the opportunity on so I'm quickly trying to read this thread and some reviews.
> Is anyone able to please comment on how the bass/sub-bass is compared to the BTR5? I'm not sure how the THX AAA is on the low end. Also to help fund it I could consider selling my BTA30 so was wondering if anyone has used a 3.5mm>RCA to feed an amplifier with satisfying results? Thanks


Like you, I bought my BTR5 a while ago. In fact, the price was about £80, then after Zeo review the price went up. Thankfully, I bought before his review.

The BTR5 has been a regular companion ever since. For me the quality I get from Bluetooth gives me the freedom to move around while I listen to review units and  for  my own pleasure. Is it worth upgrading to the BTR7? To me, the answer is yes, but do not get rid of your BTR5, as much as the BTR7 has improved the sound quality, better screen, bigger battery etc. the BTR5 is not shamed by its sibling.

On to your specific question, the sub-bass on the BTR7 and how it compares to the BTR5. This came as a bit of a surprise to me. To my ears, the BTR5 sub-bass is marginally more impactful. On the BTR7 the sub-bass seems a bit softer, although the bass quality is the same to me. I stress, the difference is marginal and could be a volume or tuning issue. However I set the volume at the same level both on my source (140 out of 150) and on both devices (15 and then 20). I used the KZ AS16 Pros (all BA) and IMR EDP Ace (DD, Planar and Bone conduction motor). The one variation in my test is that I attached a 4.4 to 2.5 adapter to the 4.4mm cables when using the BTR5.

All in all, the BTR7 is noticeably an improvement on the BTR5 to my ears and I am pleased I bought it.

I hope it helps you.


----------



## Hinomotocho

ChrisOc said:


> Like you, I bought my BTR5 a while ago. In fact, the price was about £80, then after Zeo review the price went up. Thankfully, I bought before his review.
> 
> The BTR5 has been a regular companion ever since. For me the quality I get from Bluetooth gives me the freedom to move around while I listen to review units and  for  my own pleasure. Is it worth upgrading to the BTR7? To me, the answer is yes, but do not get rid of your BTR5, as much as the BTR7 has improved the sound quality, better screen, bigger battery etc. the BTR5 is not shamed by its sibling.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.
HeadFi membership requires great financial discipline so I generally sell the old to help pay for the new one.
I doubt I'd notice the sub bass difference and although I never EQ I could always resort to a bit of EQ to beef the low end up a bit.


----------



## Aevum

been rocking the BTR7 for a couple of weeks now. all i can say is good job. 

My daily driver before that was the BTR5 (original, not the 2021 refresh) using 2.5mm balanced connected to blessing 2.
Im not sure bass impact is the same, it feels slightly stronger on the BTR7, but not as in more powerful but the microdetail of the impact is improved, texture improved. 

The only 2 negatives i found is that for some reason, when i just got it female vocals felt slightly more recesed and that at to feel the difference in detail the BTR7 has to work at more or less 5% more volume. basically the power is there but it dosnt matter if you dont use it, so i have to have shorter listening sessions (if i want to keep my hearing)


----------



## FiiO

Dear friends,

Thanks for the interested in our BTR7! Now more and more users are joing the BTR7 group. In order to meet the needs of multiple usage, we are developing a leather case with a magnet and a lanyard hole. The leather case will come with a lanyard and a magnetic disc for sticking to the mobile phone. However, wireless charging is not supported when BTR7 is wearing this leather case. How do you think about that?

Best regards


----------



## EdgeDC

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thanks for the interested in our BTR7! Now more and more users are joing the BTR7 group. In order to meet the needs of multiple usage, we are developing a leather case with a magnet and a lanyard hole. The leather case will come with a lanyard and a magnetic disc for sticking to the mobile phone. However, wireless charging is not supported when BTR7 is wearing this leather case. How do you think about that?
> 
> Best regards


It looks great! Especially in the red color instead of brown. Nice touch with the magnetic feature. I know that some people are still going to want a belt clip though…


----------



## scracy

@FiiO perhaps give your customers a choice of colours red, black, brown or something like that or even a straw poll?


----------



## Vijay74

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thanks for the interested in our BTR7! Now more and more users are joing the BTR7 group. In order to meet the needs of multiple usage, we are developing a leather case with a magnet and a lanyard hole. The leather case will come with a lanyard and a magnetic disc for sticking to the mobile phone. However, wireless charging is not supported when BTR7 is wearing this leather case. How do you think about that?
> 
> Best regards


I have not been able to find a proper way to handle this matchbox type gadget. Magnet seems good option to stick to mobile but size mismatch between BTR7 and mobiles doesn't seem very convenient. Hanging by neck seems cheap way. FiiO may have to come up with some innovative way of convenient handling.
Handling should be convenient when going out in morning with just T-shirt, shorts and mobile+btr7. It should be convenient and sophisticated when going out for shopping, or when waiting in lounge or when travelling . Also it should look sophisticate when being used in office premises.
The best way I can think .. as shorts/trousers clip tucked in front at waist height in horizontal position. But there may be better options.
May be as waist tucked for formal looks and upper arm banded as casual/jogging looks or as short necklace for brat looks? For me horizontal waist clipped should work with  upper arm banded as next possible option.


----------



## RCracer777

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thanks for the interested in our BTR7! Now more and more users are joing the BTR7 group. In order to meet the needs of multiple usage, we are developing a leather case with a magnet and a lanyard hole. The leather case will come with a lanyard and a magnetic disc for sticking to the mobile phone. However, wireless charging is not supported when BTR7 is wearing this leather case. How do you think about that?
> 
> Best regards


I don't see the lanyard feature being used often, maybe to hang some charms from it as accessories but not as it's intended. But some will use it and it's not like it's in the way.

The magnetic feature can be useful if is hardwired to the source device which completely defeats the point of the BTR7. This feature makes more sense when used with a small portable dac/amp or larger dongle dac like the KA3 or upcoming KA5.

The earlier case with the clip makes a lot more sense to me, a clip is something which is very useful in a lot of situations. And It doesn't need any extra like a metal plate or lanyard to be used (assuming you're wearing clothing).


JamesFiiO said:


> How about this design ?


It's also better looking to me, the natural leather look is something I dig. It contrasts nicely with the black from the BTR7 when having a black clip as well. I hope whatever the leather case becomes available this is one of the color options. I don't like the standard boring black case that is available for every device these days and often the only option. The red does look nice as well, I guessing is the same red as on the HB4 case which I use to store my X7 MK II and BTR3. Having multiple options for the color is probably the best way to appease the crowd and save yourselves a headache, 2 or 3 colors should be enough. Genuine leather is a must for me though. 

I know I don't have a BTR7 yet but these are my 2ct on a leather case.


----------



## scracy

RCracer777 said:


> I don't see the lanyard feature being used often, maybe to hang some charms from it as accessories but not as it's intended. But some will use it and it's not like it's in the way.
> 
> The magnetic feature can be useful if is hardwired to the source device which completely defeats the point of the BTR7. This feature makes more sense when used with a small portable dac/amp or larger dongle dac like the KA3 or upcoming KA5.
> 
> ...


Given BTR7 is a premium product I would have to 100% agree that genuine leather is a must....apologies in advance to my vegan friends.


----------



## ChrisOc

I am with @RCracer777 and @scracy on having a natural leather case, even if faux leather, the natural brown leather would go down well.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Magnetic feature makes sense for USB dongles, but even there it comes with the price, sticking magnet pad to the phone case disables wireless charging (on the phone). Seems like with BTR7 it kills dongle wireless charging as well, not good.
L&P W2 has that thing, nice leather case but I never used that supplied magnet pad to keep wireless charging.
For BT usage, why would anyone want to have dongle sticked to the phone, especially of that size. Lanyard is better than nothing, but clip will be much better. 
Original prototype still seems better, except the location of the clip that should be moved higher.


----------



## stuck limo

The hot weather got to my BTR 5 and kilt it. (I use it in the car exclusively) I may move to the BTR 7 as a replacement.


----------



## Dragon Leader

Vijay74 said:


> I have not been able to find a proper way to handle this matchbox type gadget. Magnet seems good option to stick to mobile but size mismatch between BTR7 and mobiles doesn't seem very convenient. Hanging by neck seems cheap way. FiiO may have to come up with some innovative way of convenient handling.
> Handling should be convenient when going out in morning with just T-shirt, shorts and mobile+btr7. It should be convenient and sophisticated when going out for shopping, or when waiting in lounge or when travelling . Also it should look sophisticate when being used in office premises.
> The best way I can think .. as shorts/trousers clip tucked in front at waist height in horizontal position. But there may be better options.
> May be as waist tucked for formal looks and upper arm banded as casual/jogging looks or as short necklace for brat looks? For me horizontal waist clipped should work with  upper arm banded as next possible option.


Yes, a solid pocket/belt clip as an option would be very practical.
I currently wear my BTR5 clipped to my shirt pocket when I go for a walk. However, the durability of the plastic case was not really good and the hinge shaft broke out of the case on one side already. A more durable and flexible solution is most appreciated.


----------



## Dragon Leader

Andrew_WOT said:


> Magnetic feature makes sense for USB dongles, but even there it comes with the price, sticking magnet pad to the phone case disables wireless charging (on the phone). Seems like with BTR7 it kills dongle wireless charging as well, not good.
> L&P W2 has that thing, nice leather case but I never used that supplied magnet pad to keep wireless charging.
> For BT usage, why would anyone want to have dongle sticked to the phone, especially of that size. Lanyard is better than nothing, but clip will be much better.
> Original prototype still seems better, except the location of the clip that should be moved higher.


The prototype solution looks much more appealing. Maybe a magnetic removable clip could be the best of both worlds?


----------



## scracy (Sep 8, 2022)

Seems both cases are quite popular. Perhaps FiiO could offer the red case with lanyard in a choice of red or black made from PU Leather without the useless magnetic option.

And the case with a clip in a choice of brown or black made from real leather for those seeking something more premium and wanting a clip. That way FiiO could please most if not all of us.

Personally the case with the clip made from real leather in brown or black would be nice.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dragon Leader said:


> The prototype solution looks much more appealing. Maybe a magnetic removable clip could be the best of both worlds?



This is a good idea. Leather case with a magnetic mounted clip. That way the jacks can be oriented on “top” or “bottom” depending on how you place the clip on the magnet. Remove the clip and you can stick it to the back of your phone, or even a lanyard with a magnetic attach-point. Truly the best of all the suggestions so far.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Surf Monkey said:


> This is a good idea. Leather case with a magnetic mounted clip. That way the jacks can be oriented on “top” or “bottom” depending on how you place the clip on the magnet. Remove the clip and you can stick it to the back of your phone, or even a lanyard with a magnetic attach-point. Truly the best of all the suggestions so far.


Clip hold only by magnet, that might not be the safest way to carry not so small and light dongle around, one day you may find only clip on your belt with BTR7 dropped somewhere.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Sep 8, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Clip hold only by magnet, that might not be the safest way to carry not so small and light dongle around, one day you may find only clip on your belt with BTR7 dropped somewhere.



The magnets on an iPhone are VERY strong and your BTR7 is attached to your headphones, so it’s unlikely to just disappear on you.


----------



## Dragon Leader

Andrew_WOT said:


> Clip hold only by magnet, that might not be the safest way to carry not so small and light dongle around, one day you may find only clip on your belt with BTR7 dropped somewhere.


I think that depends on several factors like the type of magnet and whether the clip's counter plate is guided. For example, a recess for the clip's mounting plate would significantly increase the stability.


----------



## scracy

Surf Monkey said:


> *The magnets on an iPhone* are VERY strong and your BTR7 is attached to your headphones, so it’s unlikely to just disappear on you.


Not all of us use an iPhone 🙂


----------



## Surf Monkey

scracy said:


> Not all of us use an iPhone 🙂


Sure. But that case targets iPhone, so it isn’t like I introduced the idea.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Sep 9, 2022)

What magnetic clip on BTR7 case has to do with the type of the phone?
If you carry it on the belt I can imagine doing some physical chores, getting in/out of the car, etc. can dislodge it from the magnet easily. Hard mount would be much more preferrable option in my opinion, the simpler the better. Original prototype was perfect IMHO.


----------



## scracy (Sep 9, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> *What magnetic clip on BTR7 case has to do with the type of the phone?*
> If you carry it on the belt I can imagine doing some physical chores, getting in/out of the car, etc. can dislodge it from the magnet easily. Hard mount would be much more preferrable option in my opinion, the simpler the better. Original prototype was perfect IMHO.


iPhone since iPhone12 has a feature called magsafe that allows magnetic devices to attach directly to the back of a phone such as chargers or in this case BTR7 with the red case 🙂


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Pretty sure there is confusion on the clip solution. Hypothetical clip that can be attached to the BTR7 via magnet as suggested in this post, there is no phone in this picture.


Surf Monkey said:


> This is a good idea. Leather case with a magnetic mounted clip. That way the jacks can be oriented on “top” or “bottom” depending on how you place the clip on the magnet. Remove the clip and you can stick it to the back of your phone, or even a lanyard with a magnetic attach-point. Truly the best of all the suggestions so far.


----------



## FiiO

Dear friends,

Thanks for all the kind feedback. We have reported to the product managers.

Best regards


----------



## ChrisOc

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thanks for all the kind feedback. We have reported to the product managers.
> 
> Best regards


The fact that Fiio bothers to get feedback (which includes polls and discussions) at all, must be applauded. 👏 

Now implementation.....we know you cannot please everyone but we hope for the best possible solutions.


----------



## scracy

ChrisOc said:


> The fact that Fiio bothers to get feedback (which includes polls and discussions) at all, must be applauded. 👏
> 
> Now implementation.....we know you cannot please everyone but we hope for the best possible solutions.


Well said


----------



## Hanesu

Dragon Leader said:


> The prototype solution looks much more appealing. Maybe a magnetic removable clip could be the best of both worlds?


Oh, you were faster than me! I was just about to write about it because I modded my UP5 case like that and it works great! Actually I am wondering why no manufacturer has come up with something like that yet!


----------



## Hanesu

And a question: How good is EQ of the BTR7/app actually? I used to own the BTR5 (first version of some years ago) and could hear a slight reduction in sound quality when switching on the EQ (independently from the change in volume)! Is it still the case with the 2022 BTR7?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

EQ will reduce quality as they all operate in digital domain, you lose some data with some frequencies or introduce distorting by pushing to the limit causing clipping with others. And even with moderate curve, your bit-perfect stream is gone.


----------



## Hanesu

Andrew_WOT said:


> EQ will reduce quality as they all operate in digital domain, you lose some data with some frequencies or introduce distorting by pushing to the limit causing clipping with others. And even with moderate curve, your bit-perfect stream is gone.


Right! But to me, it was a huge difference to listen to the EQ of the Qudelix vs. Fiio BTR5. I did not hear such _obvious _reduction of SQ with the Qudelix as with the BTR5! Maybe someone has compared the Qudelix to the BTR7?


----------



## Hanesu

Vijay74 said:


> I have not been able to find a proper way to handle this matchbox type gadget. Magnet seems good option to stick to mobile but size mismatch between BTR7 and mobiles doesn't seem very convenient. Hanging by neck seems cheap way. FiiO may have to come up with some innovative way of convenient handling.
> Handling should be convenient when going out in morning with just T-shirt, shorts and mobile+btr7. It should be convenient and sophisticated when going out for shopping, or when waiting in lounge or when travelling . Also it should look sophisticate when being used in office premises.
> The best way I can think .. as shorts/trousers clip tucked in front at waist height in horizontal position. But there may be better options.
> May be as waist tucked for formal looks and upper arm banded as casual/jogging looks or as short necklace for brat looks? For me horizontal waist clipped should work with  upper arm banded as next possible option.


It doesn`t work if you just put it in your pocket?


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Vijay74 said:


> I have not been able to find a proper way to handle this matchbox type gadget. Magnet seems good option to stick to mobile but size mismatch between BTR7 and mobiles doesn't seem very convenient. Hanging by neck seems cheap way. FiiO may have to come up with some innovative way of convenient handling.
> Handling should be convenient when going out in morning with just T-shirt, shorts and mobile+btr7. It should be convenient and sophisticated when going out for shopping, or when waiting in lounge or when travelling . Also it should look sophisticate when being used in office premises.
> The best way I can think .. as shorts/trousers clip tucked in front at waist height in horizontal position. But there may be better options.
> May be as waist tucked for formal looks and upper arm banded as casual/jogging looks or as short necklace for brat looks? For me horizontal waist clipped should work with  upper arm banded as next possible option.



I’m pretty for those that bought the BTR7 was after the specs first and ease of portability was thought of last. I wanted the BTR7 badly but for a different use case scenario.

I would rather wear a fanny  pack (there I said it lol) before I have it hang and dangle around my neck. Having it stick and or stack (again) with your phone just defeats the purpose.

BTR7 is a double edge sword, a sharp one too.


----------



## ChrisOc

ThEvil0nE said:


> I’m pretty for those that bought the BTR7 was after the specs first and ease of portability was thought of last. I wanted the BTR7 badly but for a different use case scenario.
> 
> I would rather wear a fanny  pack (there I said it lol) before I have it hang and dangle around my neck. Having it stick and or stack (again) with your phone just defeats the purpose.
> 
> BTR7 is a double edge sword, a sharp one too.


I am lost! 

Why spend so much time around something you find so unsuitable for you, telling those who have bought the device for portable use how pointless it is.

You keep threatening to buy the device but spend your time slating the device.

I do not understand.


----------



## ThEvil0nE (Sep 9, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> I am lost!
> 
> Why spend so much time around something you find so unsuitable for you, telling those who have bought the device for portable use how pointless it is.
> 
> ...


Relax, I’m just commenting on what I quoted. Just take it as it is.. you can’t force me on how I wanted to use the device. You do you and I do me.

Plus can you blame me for buying my gear when all the bugs are sorted out? I don’t have to be the first to own, I’d rather have something already stable.


----------



## ChrisOc

ThEvil0nE said:


> Relax, I’m just commenting on what I quoted. Just take it as it is.. you can’t force me on how I wanted to use the device. You do you and I do me.


Fascinating!


----------



## ThEvil0nE

ChrisOc said:


> Fascinating!


It’s called one’s preference and opinion.


----------



## Vijay74 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hanesu said:


> It doesn`t work if you just put it in your pocket?


Holding it in one hand or putting it in short's pocket (mostly on pocketless T-shirt), is how I use it currently when on the go, mostly for morning walks. However, that doesn't seem very convenient. So, of late I have been using it mostly at home, with mobile or as usb dongle. Just because there doesnt seem very convenient way, so have started preferring to leave it at home. IEM with only mobile or TWS seem more convenient options, though with li'l compromise on SQ.
After initial euphoria period, people start looking out for convenience also .. At least true for me.


----------



## ChrisOc

Vijay74 said:


> Holding it in one hand or putting it in short's pocket (mostly on pocketless T-shirt), is how I use it currently when on the go, mostly for morning walks. However, that doesn't seem very convenient. So, of late I have been using it mostly at home, with mobile or as usb dongle. Just because there doesnt seem very convenient way, so have started preferring to leave it at home. IEM with only mobile or TWS seem more convenient options, though with li'l compromise on SQ.
> After initial euphoria period, people start looking out for convenience also .. At least true for me.



I have just tried the BTR7 in my pocket and it works until I walk about 12 metres (39 feet) from my phone between rooms. That is the same as I have with the BTR5. I read somewhere that the Bluetooth range increased from the BTR5, which is not my experience.

Knowing the benefits and limitations of your device is useful and my experience with the BTR5 tells me that I should be able to live with the BTR7 limitations both indoors and outdoors.


----------



## barber

FYI, BTR7 doesn't sounds better than Shanling UA5 via USB mode. I just tested yesterday. Less clarity and refinement overall


----------



## scracy

barber said:


> FYI, BTR7 doesn't sounds better than Shanling UA5 via USB mode. I just tested yesterday. Less clarity and refinement overall


To my ears Shanling stuff tends to sound warmer than FiiO, I wouldn't call one better than the other just different.


----------



## Sulbh

Dsnuts said:


> Surprised at how powerful this little thing is. Drives my Amiron Homes with plenty of headroom. More importantly the SQ on this is surprising. Not much of a drop off going from my Fiio M15 to the BTR7. If any at all. Love how dynamic everything sounds using the BTR7. The BTR7 has me rethinking what is possible for portable dac/amps.
> 
> Just let a friend hear the BTR7 and it immedately put a smile on his face. Guy wants to buy one now. lol.


How is it compared to Fiio M15 in terms of audio qualiy?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sulbh said:


> How is it compared to Fiio M15 in terms of audio qualiy?


Fiio M15 is more neutral reference tuned DAP. Was Fiios former flagship player and it was tuned as such. It's one of the least colored sounding players I have which is exactly the reason why I use it as my primary tester for IEMs I do reviews for.  Its got a wider deeper stage, overall more refined sounding over the BTR7 but the reason why I dig the BTR7, I immediately get a more musical take on the Fiio sound. Its slightly more analogues sounding. It sounds like I threw on a different AMP on the M15 which is another way of looking at it.


----------



## Vijay74

barber said:


> FYI, BTR7 doesn't sounds better than Shanling UA5 via USB mode. I just tested yesterday. Less clarity and refinement overall


Ah! If it had BT LDAC support and a collar clip!


----------



## jsmiller58

Vijay74 said:


> Ah! If it had BT LDAC support and a collar clip!


So well put!


----------



## stuck limo

stuck limo said:


> The hot weather got to my BTR 5 and kilt it. (I use it in the car exclusively) I may move to the BTR 7 as a replacement.



Regardless of the screen being removed, the unit still functions perfectly so I'll either find a way to attach the screen or just leave it off. *shrug*


----------



## ThEvil0nE

So I just saw FiiO's solution for a case/carrying/wearing, for show and tell it's good but for application and use it's quite undesirable. I have to say just stick with premium thin leather (sheep) to minimize adding bulk. Adding a magnet is pointless as it takes away wireless capability plus it just look distasteful to see it sticking/stacked on a phone. Not sure about that lanyard too as most don't use/wear lanyard and I bet it dangles like crazy when you start walking. So if anything, just a straight up genuine thin sheep leather case will do as the BTR7's logical way of carrying around is inside the pocket/bag or just literally holing it with your hand.

Also, does the BTR7 display info on what's playing when in receiver mode or is just a static banner of type of transmission? The  Shanling M0 conveniently shows song info so I  don't have to pull out my phone  every time to know song info if I'm playing "discovery" mode on Amazon HD.


----------



## feverfive

I'm curious:  anyone here by chance using this device to pair with a laptop (in my case, I am in the Apple ecosystem) for video (Youtube, Netflix & Zoom video calls, for example) consumption?  Any issues with lag (audio not synced properly with video)?


----------



## scracy (Sep 11, 2022)

ThEvil0nE said:


> So I just saw FiiO's solution for a case/carrying/wearing, for show and tell it's good but for application and use it's quite undesirable. I have to say just stick with premium thin leather (sheep) to minimize adding bulk. Adding a magnet is pointless as it takes away wireless capability plus it just look distasteful to see it sticking/stacked on a phone. Not sure about that lanyard too as most don't use/wear lanyard and I bet it dangles like crazy when you start walking. So if anything, just a straight up genuine thin sheep leather case will do as the BTR7's logical way of carrying around is inside the pocket/bag or just literally holing it with your hand.
> 
> *Also, does the BTR7 display info on what's playing when in receiver mode or is just a static banner of type of transmission? *The  Shanling M0 conveniently shows song info so I  don't have to pull out my phone  every time to know song info if I'm playing "discovery" mode on Amazon HD.


The BTR7 screen shows a static banner for bluetooth codec, sample frequency and bit rate at present eg: LDAC 96/24 it does not show song info such as title and artist for example. Shanling M0 is a DAP with bluetooth send and receive functionality not just a bluetooth receiver like the BTR7, different product category all together.
Showing title and artist according to FiiO is not technically possible with a firmware update so this is not likely to change in the future.


----------



## ThEvil0nE (Sep 11, 2022)

scracy said:


> The BTR7 screen shows a static banner for bluetooth codec, sample frequency and bit rate at present eg: LDAC 96/24 it does not show song info such as title and artist for example. Shanling M0 is a DAP with bluetooth send and receive functionality not just a bluetooth receiver like the BTR7, different product all together.
> Showing title and artist according to FiiO is not technically possible with a firmware update so this is not likely to change in the future.


Is this true to any other portable BT dac/amp regardless of manufacturer? It's kinda strange as I just purchased the AP80 Pro X dap, which is supposed to be an upgrade to my M0 with batt on it's last leg which I now have buyers remorse, do not also  display song info when in BT receiver mode and only shows codec banner. It now makes me wonder if it's by manufacturer's choice of software implementation because it clearly can be done on the M0.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Sep 11, 2022)

I like it when certain individuals pretend that they only want to make informed purchase decision, but in fact just trolling the thread with some unreasonable picking.
We already know this product is not for you, wrong size, wrong case, wrong display, you name it, it's all wrong and not up to your high standards, may be it's time to move on with so many others, better offerings around waiting for you.


----------



## Vijay74

feverfive said:


> I'm curious:  anyone here by chance using this device to pair with a laptop (in my case, I am in the Apple ecosystem) for video (Youtube, Netflix & Zoom video calls, for example) consumption?  Any issues with lag (audio not synced properly with video)?


I have been using it as USB dongle on windows 11 laptop with no lag related issues on Youtube or Netflix.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Andrew_WOT said:


> I like it when certain individuals pretend that they only want to make informed purchase decision, but in the fact just trolling the thread with some unreasonable picking.
> We already know this product is not for you, wrong size, wrong case, wrong display, you name it, it's all wrong and not up to your high standards, may be it's time to move on with so many others, better offerings around waiting for you.


I wish I was trolling but sadly not. For one I'm more into desktop setup and speakers. Anything portable is for convenience so the last portable amp I bought was an RSA Protector and the only all in one I bought and use is M0. Also, you really think  asking for something that was doable on one device but not on the others is a measure of high standard? I think my question and inquiry is legitimate.


----------



## rlw6534 (Sep 11, 2022)

ThEvil0nE said:


> Is this true to any other portable BT dac/amp regardless of manufacturer? It's kinda strange as I just purchased the AP80 Pro X dap, which is supposed to be an upgrade to my M0 with batt on it's last leg which I now have buyers remorse, do not also  display song info when in BT receiver mode and only shows codec banner. It now makes me wonder if it's by manufacturer's choice of software implementation because it clearly can be done on the M0.



I didn't realize that any device displayed "Now Playing" information when in BT receive mode.  Interesting...

Edit:

Now that I think of it, I do see this in my truck over bluetooth (using iPhone).  I have never noticed it on any of my DAPs.  Maybe it depends on the profile and/or bluetooth version?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Vijay74 said:


> I have been using it as USB dongle on windows 11 laptop with no lag related issues on Youtube or Netflix.


USB shouldn't be an issue at all, BT as always can be slightly laggy, not to the level of desync with video, but not twitch shooters friendly. 
Chosen BT codec supposed to have impact on that but real life tests show that it's more HW implementation specific than codec itself.


----------



## MGee1

I'm still procrastiating here!
Do I even NEED bluetooth? 😵‍💫
On a purely audio level how does the BTR7 compare with non-blutooth DACs? I'm considering the following over the BTR7 at the moment and wondered if anyone has any experience of them?
iBasso DC06
IFI AUDIO GO BLU
HIDIZS DH80S
AK HC2 Dual DAC
Nuprime Hi-mDAC
Cayin RU6
Earman Sparrow
Really appreciate any comments. Thanks

PS...any other suggestions with 4.4mm balanced output welcomed


----------



## ouaille

MGee1 said:


> I'm still procrastiating here!
> Do I even NEED bluetooth? 😵‍💫
> On a purely audio level how does the BTR7 compare with non-blutooth DACs? I'm considering the following over the BTR7 at the moment and wondered if anyone has any experience of them?
> iBasso DC06
> ...


Questyle M15 +++
LP W1 +
to me are superior to BTR7 (own all)
Qudelix 5K is better than BTR7 imho, more neutral and fantastic app, way better BT stability...


----------



## MGee1

ouaille said:


> Questyle M15 +++
> LP W1 +
> to me are superior to BTR7 (own all)
> Qudelix 5K is better than BTR7 imho, more neutral and fantastic app, way better BT stability...


Thanks...that's really helpful.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Sep 11, 2022)

ouaille said:


> Questyle M15 +++
> LP W1 +
> to me are superior to BTR7 (own all)
> Qudelix 5K is better than BTR7 imho, more neutral and fantastic app, way better BT stability...



I wonder if Qudelix intends to put a 4.4mm connection on it at some point? I’d spring for one right now if it had 4.4mm instead of 2.5mm.


----------



## MGee1

Surf Monkey said:


> I wonder if Qudelix intends to put a 4.4mm connection on it at some point? I’d spring for one right now if it has 4.4mm instead of 2.5mm.


Indeed...I don't like the idea of a 4.4 to 2.5 adaptor adding weight to an already fragile socket!

Personally I'm super tempted by the Cayin RU6 just because it's r2r and therefore offering something quite different...with my iems and cans ranging from 16-60ohms though I'm guessing they will all be drivable with dongles and the power of the BTR7 is just overkill for my needs?

Out of interest is there any generally held concensus (ha...audiophiles! Lol!) Regarding the differences between the various dac chips or the implementation of single vs dual chips in any of these portable dacs?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

MGee1 said:


> I'm still procrastiating here!
> Do I even NEED bluetooth? 😵‍💫
> On a purely audio level how does the BTR7 compare with non-blutooth DACs? I'm considering the following over the BTR7 at the moment and wondered if anyone has any experience of them?
> iBasso DC06
> ...


If you have easy to drive IEMs and don't mind messing with USB cable and trying to achieve bit-perfect with UAPP, L&P W2 can be a perfect choice. As a portable USB dongle it's one of the most if not the cleanest sounding and technical around.
BT is always a convenience over SQ, although to be honest BTR7 with LDAC sounds almost as good as USB, and no messing with UAPP, just launch your favorite streaming service and you are good to go.


----------



## Surf Monkey

MGee1 said:


> Indeed...I don't like the idea of a 4.4 to 2.5 adaptor adding weight to an already fragile socket!



I have broken SO MANY 2.5mm jacks. I’ve never broken a 4.4mm and only once a 3.5, but that was a spill that destroyed a Walkman (many years ago) as well. 2.5mm is inherently fragile and when you add a 4.4mm adapter, whether a direct plug type or a cable based “pig-tail,” you add additional stress on an already tenuous connection.

So, yeah. Slap a 4.4 on that Qudelix and I’ll buy one in a heartbeat. In fact, I’m holding on potentially adding the BTR7 or the GO Blu in hopes that the 5k will get an update soon.


----------



## hongky

Is it correct that FiiO Control app can only show battery percentage at 100%, 80%, 60% ...
So we can't know for sure how much battery left


----------



## jotaku (Sep 12, 2022)

Don't know if this question(s) have already been asked...

The BTR5 had mic passthrough i.e. if your cable had a mic it would passthrough and be used by the BTR5 instead of the built in mic. Does the BTR7 do the same?
If the above is true, if the BTR7 is used as a USB DAC via PC will it recognize the mic either the built in mic on the BTR7 or the one passed through via the cable?
Is there a case with a clip or beltloop or something to secure it to a shirt? (Pictures in the gallery show some sort of magnetic strip?)


----------



## Vijay74

ouaille said:


> Questyle M15 +++
> LP W1 +
> to me are superior to BTR7 (own all)
> Qudelix 5K is better than BTR7 imho, more neutral and fantastic app, way better BT stability...


Somehow comparison with iFi Go Blue is still missing. Any chance anyone compared ifi Go Blue with BTR7?


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 13, 2022)

Vijay74 said:


> Somehow comparison with iFi Go Blue is still missing. Any chance anyone compared ifi Go Blue with BTR7?


I did, but just for 5 minutes in a shop. BTR7 sounded slightly cleaner and more extended in the treble. And most importantly had a way blacker background (Go Blu‘s biggest weakness is hiss imo). Go Blu is no slouch though. Also sounds really good - generally very similar but slightly warmer (especially turning on Xbass). If you ask me, all of those recent BT dongles sound really close (I owned a lot of them). Only slight nuances in sound and differences in functionality…
UP5 and Btr7 sound almost identical to my ears btw.


----------



## newworld666 (Sep 13, 2022)

Vijay74 said:


> Somehow comparison with iFi Go Blue is still missing. Any chance anyone compared ifi Go Blue with BTR7?



I own and use both for a while now .. mostly with the Sennheiser IE600 and IE900..

1) SQ quality with those IEM are rather similar and can produce a very decent volume level, even a realistic volume pressure (not really good for the ears) ... at my age I can ear from 10hz to a bit more than 15Kz (so that's not so bad for music)..

2) The iFi Go blu has a far better battery life and can be used an all work day without any trouble .. the BTR7 can't exceed 6 hours playing time in LDAC mode and a few phone calls. The iFi go blu is more usable if you need a real day playing time. That is strange as the BTR7 is much heavier and far more bulky than the iFi go blu (which is really tiny and light). Both can be charged while playing with a little 2500mha usb-c battery dongle.

3) The BTR7 can be coupled with 2 smartphones/laptop, the Go blu can't do that.

4) The iFi go blu at a very low volume level has a real permanent little background hiss which is annoying (I had 3 iFi Go blu in 2021/2022 .. all had this issue), the BTR7 has no background hiss

5) I like some times to use the xBass/xSpace features on the iFi go blu, at very low volume level it's like a good old "loudness" feature.

I use both BT Receiver with a magnet ddhifi C10B clip sticked on the back to be able to use them clipped on my shirts.. the BTR7 can't be used with a wireless charging, but it is not an important feature for me.





Based on this, I really don't know what I would recommend.. both have severe drawbacks, though they still bring a lot of pleasure and comfort to be used, so even myself I am in trouble very often to select what to use for the incoming day.


----------



## MGee1

newworld666 said:


> I own and use both for a while now .. mostly with the Sennheiser IE600 and IE900..
> 
> 1) SQ quality with those IEM are rather similar and can produce a very decent volume level, even a realistic volume pressure (not really good for the ears) ...
> 
> ...


Have you compared them when wired? Would that allow the 2xES9219c chips of the BTR7 to stretch their legs a little?  Is the hiss on the goBlu still prevenlant when wired?


----------



## newworld666 (Sep 13, 2022)

MGee1 said:


> Have you compared them when wired? Would that allow the 2xES9219c chips of the BTR7 to stretch their legs a little?  Is the hiss on the goBlu still prevenlant when wired?



I always use them as BT receiver.. so no comparison in a wired mode.

But, because of the hiss of the Go Blu, I could try and ear that it is there even when it is wired to a notebook/smartphone/tablet and used as a simple dongle.. it is definitely the amp part concerned with this permanent little hiss with sensitive IEM not the BT LDAC mode.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Hiss is from the amp circuit, wired or BT connection shouldn't matter.


----------



## iFi audio

Hanesu said:


> I did, but just for 5 minutes in a shop. BTR7 sounded slightly cleaner and more extended in the treble. And most importantly had a way blacker background (Go Blu‘s biggest weakness is hiss imo). Go Blu is no slouch though. Also sounds really good - generally very similar but slightly warmer (especially turning on Xbass). If you ask me, all of those recent BT dongles sound really close (I owned a lot of them). Only slight nuances in sound and differences in functionality…
> UP5 and Btr7 sound almost identical to my ears btw.


Thanks for giving it a go still   

And yes, wireless DAC/amps got really good!


----------



## Hanesu

iFi audio said:


> Thanks for giving it a go still
> 
> And yes, wireless DAC/amps got really good!


Me likey my Go Blu! 
As newworld666 wrote, they all have their pros and cons!
With your device, I love the implementation of Xbass and Xspace, the tiny size, battery life and volume wheel! 
If you get the hiss completely under control with the next version, it is going to be almost perfect!



newworld666 said:


> I own and use both for a while now .. mostly with the Sennheiser IE600 and IE900..
> 
> 1) SQ quality with those IEM are rather similar and can produce a very decent volume level, even a realistic volume pressure (not really good for the ears) ... at my age I can ear from 10hz to a bit more than 15Kz (so that's not so bad for music)..
> 
> ...



I can confirm everything you wrote!


----------



## Vijay74

Hanesu said:


> If you get the hiss completely under control with the next version, it is going to be almost perfect!


And a case with clip! No hand holding or pocket dependency please!


----------



## iFi audio

Hanesu said:


> Me likey my Go Blu!
> As newworld666 wrote, they all have their pros and cons!
> With your device, I love the implementation of Xbass and Xspace, the tiny size, battery life and volume wheel!



Sure thing, there's enough space for every product and thanks for liking ours


----------



## Hanesu

Vijay74 said:


> And a case with clip! No hand holding or pocket dependency please!


There IS an official Go Blu clip case now 😃✌️


----------



## Hinomotocho

Out of all my gear my BTR5 was used the most, every night for TV and movie audio. So far the BTR7 is a satisfying upgrade for sound, and a chance to finally drop the need for a 2.5mm adapter and cables and go 4.4mm all the way. 
There are a couple of things I hope to see improved in future firmwares and have faith that Fiio will sort out as it is still early days.


----------



## iFi audio

Hinomotocho said:


> Out of all my gear my BTR5 was used the most, every night for TV and movie audio. So far the BTR7 is a satisfying upgrade for sound, and a chance to finally drop the need for a 2.5mm adapter and cables and go 4.4mm all the way.
> There are a couple of things I hope to see improved in future firmwares and have faith that Fiio will sort out as it is still early days.



That's an awesome setup right there. Although I don't know how it sounds like, the idea of attaching a wireless DAC/amp product to full-sized headphones really works for me


----------



## Hinomotocho

iFi audio said:


> That's an awesome setup right there. Although I don't know how it sounds like, the idea of attaching a wireless DAC/amp product to full-sized headphones really works for me


The Z7 are very easy to drive but the power available from these devices now is great for owners of harder to drive headphones.
I have the Sony TA-ZH1ES with BTA30 which takes it to the next level but the small portable wireless form is much better for couch potatoing
I seriously considered the Go Blu, and still now have a second thought about it as I like the dial and could benefit from the XBass and XSpace for my movies, but after having a good run with the BTR5 I chose to follow that path.


----------



## iFi audio

Hinomotocho said:


> The Z7 are very easy to drive but the power available from these devices now is great for owners of harder to drive headphones.



That's true, they're powerful enough to make cans really effortless and controlling, which shows how good such dongles now are. It's also very cool that wireless these days isn't a blasphemous word


----------



## ChrisOc

Hinomotocho said:


> Out of all my gear my BTR5 was used the most, every night for TV and movie audio. So far the BTR7 is a satisfying upgrade for sound, and a chance to finally drop the need for a 2.5mm adapter and cables and go 4.4mm all the way.
> There are a couple of things I hope to see improved in future firmwares and have faith that Fiio will sort out as it is still early days.


My exact experience with, and views on, both the BTR5 and the BTR7. The BTR5 was my everyday, everywhere companion, and the BTR7 is a welcome improvement. 

The BTR5 made me hang on to 2.5mm plugs for much longer than I would have, if I did not have the BTR5. With the BTR7 I feel liberated (partially) from 2.5mm plug, partly because it is a worthwhile successor in many ways, but the BTR7 requires some software improvements, which I hope will be implemented by Fiio with time. 

Also, there are issues not unique to Fiio, such Bluetooth 5.0, 5.1 and 5.2 limitations, and battery life, which seems to be the result of using ESS DACs.


----------



## newworld666

Till this evening, I only used the BTR7 with IEMs (IE900/600 and VE EXT) ... But on the DCA Stealth thread today someone was claiming that the BTR7 could surprisingly do a very nice job with the very difficult headphone DCA Stealth. So, I tried too with the BTR7 and iFi Go blu on a very difficult track like Max Richter's Cradle To The Grave (Hostiles album) => I could find that at a rather high volume level, the BTR7 could really do a nice job while the iFi Go Blu was clipping and bringing distortion on many ultra low frequencies of this track !!! A real surprise..

I will probably never use again the Stealth with the Fiio BTR7, but clearly it's one a the few portable amps on market able to avoid clipping with just 2x320mw at 32ohms (I don't know how much mw are still there at 23ohms, but, it seems just enough to offer a really decent result while the iFi Go Blu can't do that).


----------



## barber

MGee1 said:


> I'm still procrastiating here!
> Do I even NEED bluetooth? 😵‍💫
> On a purely audio level how does the BTR7 compare with non-blutooth DACs? I'm considering the following over the BTR7 at the moment and wondered if anyone has any experience of them?
> iBasso DC06
> ...


I tested Shanling UA5 vs FiiO BTR7 (USB mode). UA5 sounds cleaner and better. Anyway, just go give a try on them. Maybe it's different result for different iem. But if you need bluetooth, then no brainer it's BTR7


----------



## scracy

Fast becoming a new favourite pairing with the BTR7


----------



## Dsnuts

scracy said:


> Fast becoming a new favourite pairing with the BTR7


 
Not just the FH7S. New FF3 buds with the BTR7 is a treat. The synergy is shocking. Crazy how good Fiios own IEMs and buds sound with their own Bluetooth source. It is like they designed the source to go with them.


----------



## Vijay74

Dsnuts said:


> Crazy how good Fiios own IEMs and buds sound with their own Bluetooth source. It is like they designed the source to go with them.


+1 for FD7

Not sure if its me only? Recently I feel IEMs have far surpassed full sized cans! I feel many IEMs have started performing at par or even better than full sized cans! Industry focus also seems to be on IEMs with dozens of IEMs being launched every month with varying technologies.. whereas Headphones market remains more or less stagnant!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Just some fun fact regarding "pocketability" of the devices I caught on "Inventions That Changed the World" documentary today.
This is from Sony's history of their first "pocketable" transistor radio.



> It seems that when the TR-63 came out, radios small enough to be slipped into a pocket were known in the US as "pocket" radios. Today the word "pocketable" appears in English dictionaries. We now use it without a second thought, but who would ever guess that it originated as a Japanese-English term invented by Totsuko when it launched the TR-63?
> 
> *Unfortunately though, the TR-63 was just barely larger than the pocket on a typical businessman's dress shirt*. The catch phrase would have lost its punch --- except for a little ruse on Morita's part. *He had shirts custom-made for his salesmen featuring a slightly larger pocket.*



So it's all just matter of perspective of how big your pocket is.


----------



## scracy (Sep 16, 2022)

Vijay74 said:


> +1 for FD7


+1 more for the FD7
FD7 was my previous favourite pairing until the FH7S came along (maybe the novelty hasn't worn off yet lol) still enjoying both though. As has been mentioned FiiO's own IEM's do have amazing synergy with their own sources in general 🙂


----------



## jotaku

jotaku said:


> Don't know if this question(s) have already been asked...
> 
> The BTR5 had mic passthrough i.e. if your cable had a mic it would passthrough and be used by the BTR5 instead of the built in mic. Does the BTR7 do the same?
> If the above is true, if the BTR7 is used as a USB DAC via PC will it recognize the mic either the built in mic on the BTR7 or the one passed through via the cable?
> Is there a case with a clip or beltloop or something to secure it to a shirt? (Pictures in the gallery show some sort of magnetic strip?)


Never got a reply to this. Could anyone answer any of these questions?


----------



## MariusAB

scracy said:


> Fast becoming a new favourite pairing with the BTR7


How btr7 compared to m11 plus ess. Is tuning similar?  Is it far behind or not so ?


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Sep 16, 2022)

If you hook the BTR 7 up to your PC, will the USB bypass the battery in order to increase the life-span? I think the 5k does this!


----------



## rlw6534

C_Lindbergh said:


> If you hook the BTR 7 up to your PC, will the USB bypass the battery in order to increase the life-span? I think the 5k does this!



No, but you can turn charging on or off with the side switch.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rlw6534 said:


> No, but you can turn charging on or off with the side switch.


It will still draw the battery regardless of the switch position, I don't think THX amps can operate on USB power alone, but would be interesting to hear FiiO response.


----------



## ChrisOc

jotaku said:


> Don't know if this question(s) have already been asked...
> 
> The BTR5 had mic passthrough i.e. if your cable had a mic it would passthrough and be used by the BTR5 instead of the built in mic. Does the BTR7 do the same?
> If the above is true, if the BTR7 is used as a USB DAC via PC will it recognize the mic either the built in mic on the BTR7 or the one passed through via the cable?
> Is there a case with a clip or beltloop or something to secure it to a shirt? (Pictures in the gallery show some sort of magnetic strip?)



I have yet to try using the mic, and rarely use the few earphones I have, with a microphone, so I cannot answer either your first or second questions.

On your third question, there is currently no belt loop or anything to use to secure the BTR7 (on the device or the existing case) onto your clothing. That may change with proposed case(s) we have to wait and see.


----------



## scracy (Sep 16, 2022)

MariusAB said:


> How btr7 compared to m11 plus ess. Is tuning similar?  Is it far behind or not so ?


They are similar but slightly different at least if you are using BTR7 wirelessly (I haven't used BTR7 as a wired DAC). M11 Plus is a very neutral source whereas in my opinion I find the BTR7 very slightly boosted in the treble and bass frequencies (using LDAC and no EQ hybrid fast digital filter) kind of like an old school "loudness" button on a boombox but much much more subtle, also I find the soundstage to be more of a holographic presentation than that of the M11 Plus. This is why I personally prefer using both the FiiO FD7 and FH7S with the BTR7 as opposed to the M11 Plus which to my ears sounds better paired with the FH9. In terms of overall sound quality they are similar just one is more neutral than the other but not by much, if you own an M11 Plus ESS you will enjoy the sound from the BTR7 if thats what you are asking


----------



## MariusAB

scracy said:


> They are similar but slightly different at least if you are using BTR7 wirelessly (I haven't used BTR7 as a wired DAC). M11 Plus is a very neutral source whereas in my opinion I find the BTR7 very slightly boosted in the treble and bass frequencies (using LDAC and no EQ hybrid fast digital filter) kind of like an old school "loudness" button on a boombox but much much more subtle, also I find the soundstage to be more of a holographic presentation than that of the M11 Plus. This is why I personally prefer using both the FiiO FD7 and FH7S with the BTR7 as opposed to the M11 Plus which to my ears sounds better paired with the FH9. In terms of overall sound quality they are similar just one is more neutral than the other but not by much, if you own an M11 Plus ESS you will enjoy the sound from the BTR7 if thats what you are asking


Thanks  a lot, yes i was looking to know if btr7 isn't too colored or warm compared to m11 plus  ess thas is quite neutral as i like a little bit more neutral profile. And seems i should like btr7 in such small package as alternative to bigger daps with it's sound tuning .


----------



## scracy

MariusAB said:


> Thanks  a lot, yes i was looking to know if btr7 isn't too colored or warm compared to m11 plus  ess thas is quite neutral as i like a little bit more neutral profile. And seems i should like btr7 in such small package as alternative to bigger daps with it's sound tuning .


Truthfully I reach for the BTR7 more often than I do for the M11 Plus, so convenient and great sound 🙂


----------



## FiiO

jotaku said:


> Never got a reply to this. Could anyone answer any of these questions?


Dear friend,

1. Yes,
2. The microphone is not supported when using the BTR7 as USB DAC. If you would like a USB DAC which supports microphone, you could consider our KA1.
3. No currently.

Best regards


----------



## moisespr123 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is some sort of firmware issue, but I noticed when I pair my BTR7 to my BTA30 non-Pro, sometimes the BTR7 freezes and reboots. I'm using the LDAC codec.

This seem to not seem to happen when using other devices or adapter.

Firmware details:
BTA30: 1.12
BTR7: 1.71

Many thanks!

PS my BTA30 sometimes needs to be unplugged because it freezes and sometimes it has a lot of issues connecting, forcing to pair manually.

Also, freeze/reboot does not happen with BTA30 and BTR5.


----------



## ChrisOc

moisespr123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is some sort of firmware issue, but I noticed when I pair my BTR7 to my BTA30 non-Pro, sometimes the BTR7 freezes and reboots. I'm using the LDAC codec.
> 
> ...


Could it be that you changed codec. Alternatively, the fact that the two devices will be using the same codec, resets the BTR7 for compatibility.

The BTR7 reboots when you change codec, which the BTR5 does not do.


----------



## moisespr123

ChrisOc said:


> Could it be that you changed codec. Alternatively, the fact that the two devices will be using the same codec, resets the BTR7 for compatibility.
> 
> The BTR7 reboots when you change codec, which the BTR5 does not do.


No, it is always the same connected codec. The BTA30 does not dynamically change the codec.

Actually, the BTR7 is either crashing because it outputs sound like if the CPU froze (in the same way when Windows does a BSOD where sometimes the sound gets "stuck"), the screen gets brighter and then reboots.

Wonder if it is an issue with it handling the LDAC stream that the BTA30 sends to it. It seems more likely. I'll have to do more tests with Linux using LDAC as well as with Android.

Currently I'm using Windows AAC Bluetooth codec and it hasn't crashed.


----------



## FiiO

moisespr123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is some sort of firmware issue, but I noticed when I pair my BTR7 to my BTA30 non-Pro, sometimes the BTR7 freezes and reboots. I'm using the LDAC codec.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. Please try to reset the BTR7 by clicking the power+volume -button at the same time. Does the issue remain?
We will report to the engineer and try to test about that as well.

Best regards


----------



## CephDigital

Hi there! How does the Btr7 compare to the Q3? I can get the Q3 from a UK store and is cheaper while the Btr7 I would have to import and is more expensive. Would the Btr7 be worth the extra £50? Looking mainly for a Bluetooth amp/DAC that supports 4.4mm balanced.


----------



## scracy

CephDigital said:


> Hi there! How does the Btr7 compare to the Q3? I can get the Q3 from a UK store and is cheaper while the Btr7 I would have to import and is more expensive. Would the Btr7 be worth the extra £50? Looking mainly for a Bluetooth amp/DAC that supports 4.4mm balanced.


Whilst I have not heard the Q3 paying an extra 50 pounds for the convenience of having Bluetooth in a much smaller package is well worth the extra investment in my opinion. It really comes down to how much you would value having bluetooth as opposed to not having it, only you can really answer that question. In terms of sound quality the BTR7 is outstanding and well worth the asking price 🙂


----------



## kfotheringham

CephDigital said:


> Hi there! How does the Btr7 compare to the Q3? I can get the Q3 from a UK store and is cheaper while the Btr7 I would have to import and is more expensive. Would the Btr7 be worth the extra £50? Looking mainly for a Bluetooth amp/DAC that supports 4.4mm balanced.


Advanced MP3 Players based in Edinburgh "did" have the BTR7 in stock a few weeks ago, but looks like OOS / pre-order right now. The wait isn`t normally too long, and you have the safety of returns in the event that anything does go wrong. 

They often circulate discount codes as well. Depends on how long you are willing to wait.


----------



## CephDigital

scracy said:


> Whilst I have not heard the Q3 paying an extra 50 pounds for the convenience of having Bluetooth in a much smaller package is well worth the extra investment in my opinion. It really comes down to how much you would value having bluetooth as opposed to not having it, only you can really answer that question. In terms of sound quality the BTR7 is outstanding and well worth the asking price 🙂


Wait the Q3 doesn't have Bluetooth? I thought it did! 

Guess that makes the choice obvious then xD


----------



## ChrisOc

CephDigital said:


> Hi there! How does the Btr7 compare to the Q3? I can get the Q3 from a UK store and is cheaper while the Btr7 I would have to import and is more expensive. Would the Btr7 be worth the extra £50? Looking mainly for a Bluetooth amp/DAC that supports 4.4mm balanced.


I bought mine from Advanced MP3 Players and they were less expensive than if I had bought the BTR7 on AliExpress, even before UK taxes are applied, which now have to be added at source by Sellers outside the UK.


----------



## FiiO

CephDigital said:


> Hi there! How does the Btr7 compare to the Q3? I can get the Q3 from a UK store and is cheaper while the Btr7 I would have to import and is more expensive. Would the Btr7 be worth the extra £50? Looking mainly for a Bluetooth amp/DAC that supports 4.4mm balanced.


Dear friend,

Here is a feedback from a user has both BTR7 and Q3. For your reference:
The BTR7 as a Bluetooth receiver which is smaller and ligher,  satisfies me a lot when using Bluetooth connection. The Q3 is bigger and does not support Bluetooth, but it is focus on the USB connection so the SQ will be better under USB connection.
Therefore, it is not 'fair' to compare BTR7 and Q3 since they are serving for different useage condition. Otherwises, I could say M17 is much better than Q3. But this comparason is not reasonable. 

And due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself.

Best regards


----------



## Hinomotocho (Sep 21, 2022)

I've shared the picture before but just wanted to add some feedback (the positioning caused the BTR7 in the background to be out of focus).
Although I very briefly tried some music tracks my main use is with my MDR-Z7 for movies so I'm only commenting on that use. The 70mm drivers are powered very nicely and the size and ease of use saves me the extra steps of turning on the BTA30, desktop and tethering myself to an extension cables + hefty Sony Kimber cable. Coming from a satisfying history with the BTR5 I am very happy with the BTR7 so far. I never did an A/B comparison as I had made my choice and sold it on quickly to help cover the costs, so I am only going on comparing the BTR7 to the familiarity I had with the BTR5 over the past couple of years.
The first movie I watched with it there was a hint of sharpness which concerned me, but may have been either the particular films soundtrack or a factor of initial settling in(?) as I have not experienced this ever since then. My ears hear a nice level of clarity and perceive more depth to the soundstage, perhaps holographic as some reviews have said. A lot of what I have been watching are TV series with a lot of dialogue but there was a recent instance with a soundtrack where I've experienced a nice deep sub-bass. Whether it is deeper than the BTR5 I can't say as the contrast of clarity on the higher end may give that impression but it did make me smile.
As I am only using it at home I have no issues with it having larger dimensions. I haven't played around much with the settings yet but like having a bigger screen. I like the included case as it offers overall protection the BTR5 clip didn't. My only slight issue is it sometimes doesn't seem to auto reconnect in certain circumstances like my BTR5 did. I have encountered occasions when it first connects to my Nvidia Shield where the video skips and it takes about 20 seconds to sync with the audio - it may not be the BTR7 but I haven't ever encountered this before. No issue but I find the 4.4mm to be quite a gentle fit and the jack when inserted rotates quite easily, I don't experience this with my Walkmans or BTR5.
I may be travelling in the Christmas holidays and will definitely have this accompany me instead of my Walkman.


----------



## someyoungguy

Just wondering if anyone has measured how much current/power is drawn from a phone when using the BTR7? (without the one-click dongle button switched to battery only, of course!)


----------



## moisespr123 (Sep 22, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Please try to reset the BTR7 by clicking the power+volume -button at the same time. Does the issue remain?
> We will report to the engineer and try to test about that as well.
> ...


UPDATE: Just after posting this, the device restarted.

I'll try to change the BTA30 settings to see if somehow that affects this issue.

UPDATE 2:
Changed my BTA30 transmit setting from LDAC Quality mode to LDAC Standard mode. Will see how it goes.

UPDATE 3:
Nope: LDAC seems to be the issue. I turned the codec off in the BTA30 and now I'm using aptX HD. So far, so good.

-----
Original message:
-----

Hi, thanks,

I did that and also pressed Volume Up and Volume Down to clear the pairing and so far, it is working great. I will post if I get another reboot.

Just to add more details, I'm using a USB to SPDIF device since the BTA30 doesn't have a native XMOS chip to decode audio like the BTA30 Pro does, I'm using the USB to SPDIF device which has an XMOS chip and allows bitstreaming. This is then connected to the BTA30 via optical, enabling LDAC transmission. I also changed it from the USB port it was so maybe that isolated the issue too.

I will keep monitoring.


----------



## rarewolf (Sep 22, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Here is a feedback from a user has both BTR7 and Q3. For your reference:
> The BTR7 as a Bluetooth receiver which is smaller and ligher,  satisfies me a lot when using Bluetooth connection. The Q3 is bigger and does not support Bluetooth, but it is focus on the USB connection so the SQ will be better under USB connection.
> ...



Isn’t the BTR7 also capable of USB PCM input? Leastwise, I was under the impression it was… or, are you saying BTR7’s USB will still not equal the SQ of the Q3 USB?

Edit… Come think, you’re probably just saying you cannot ever compare Bluetooth with a hardwired USB input… apples & oranges…


----------



## kion

Is it possible to save/load different PEQ profiles?


----------



## scracy

An interesting take on the BTR7 for those that are interested   
https://headfonics.com/fiio-btr7-review/


----------



## kion

scracy said:


> An interesting take on the BTR7 for those that are interested
> https://headfonics.com/fiio-btr7-review/


“Once you have everything set right, you could store these settings as a preset. You could also alter the built-in presets. For example, you could take the rock or classical preset, readjust each frequency with the PEQ and store it back to then later to recall that setting.”

Is this true? It doesn’t seem to be the case on iOS at least


----------



## scracy (Sep 25, 2022)

kion said:


> “Once you have everything set right, you could store these settings as a preset. You could also alter the built-in presets. For example, you could take the rock or classical preset, readjust each frequency with the PEQ and store it back to then later to recall that setting.”
> 
> Is this true? It doesn’t seem to be the case on iOS at least


I don't use EQ so I cannot confirm what the reviewer is saying is correct or not. I don't think it would matter whether you are on iOS or Android. I find it interesting that a majority of these reviews only rate the BTR7 as an 8 or 8.5 out of 10, kinda implies that it is not an upgrade from the very well received BTR5 when clearly it is a significant upgrade in terms of sound quality and even in the fact that the PEQ works over LDAC now, for those that don't know the GEQ on the BTR5 didn't work over LDAC.


----------



## ouaille

kion said:


> Is it possible to save/load different PEQ profiles?


You can only save a single profile as of now. To me it is a disappointment versus qudelix, sold BTR7.


----------



## Igor1321

Hello there. I would like to stream music to fiio btr7 via the tidal application. Would you be able to advise me on what role the quality of the phone in this chain? Thank you.


----------



## VickyLovesHeadphones

Hi,
My BTR7 came with firmware 1.69 and I'm trying to upgrade it to the latest 1.71 version.
Unfortunately, the upgrade process gets stuck on 0.0% and then fails.
I tried both online and local methods, and different Android devices.
Did anyone else here encountered this issue?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

VickyLovesHeadphones said:


> Hi,
> My BTR7 came with firmware 1.69 and I'm trying to upgrade it to the latest 1.71 version.
> Unfortunately, the upgrade process gets stuck on 0.0% and then fails.
> I tried both online and local methods, and different Android devices.
> Did anyone else here encountered this issue?


May be try reset device
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...4-bluetooth-chip.963808/page-53#post-17154620


----------



## VickyLovesHeadphones

Andrew_WOT said:


> May be try reset device
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-btr7-portable-bluetooth-amplifier-color-ips-display-high-performance-dac-es9219c-2-thx-aaa-28-2-amps-3-5-4-4mm-outputs-one-click-“dongle”-mode-qualcomm-qcc5124-bluetooth-chip.963808/page-53#post-17154620


Yeah, tried that already. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## moisespr123

Hi, 

I just wanted to say that after disabling LDAC in the BTA30, I have not had more resets in my BTR7. So there seems there is a firmware/encoder/decoder bug in either of these devices when using LDAC.


----------



## CephDigital

Got a question about this:

Does it still charge when it's in dongle mode? Or does it only do data in dongle mode?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

CephDigital said:


> Got a question about this:
> 
> Does it still charge when it's in dongle mode? Or does it only do data in dongle mode?


Depends on Charge switch position.


----------



## VickyLovesHeadphones

Did you have any luck contacting FiiO tech support?
How long does it usually take for them to reply?


----------



## Nas Volokin

VickyLovesHeadphones said:


> Did you have any luck contacting FiiO tech support?
> How long does it usually take for them to reply?


Yeah I'm in the same boat, waiting for an inquiry regarding BTR5 2021. You could PM them through the forum I guess but the support takes some time to reply


----------



## Acolit

Hi. Right now I'm still using my old fiio x1 but want to upgrade. At first I wanted to buy DAP, but streaming is too convenient. I am very interested in fiio btr7 and I was completely satisfied with it. Until I found out that when it is connected via USB to android smartphones, not the entire sound circuit of the phone is bypassed, but resampling from 44.1 to 48 takes place. And now I don’t know whether to buy btr7 or return to the idea of buying DAP. I have no way to compare how the normal sound of 44.1 differs  after resampling to 48 to understand how bad it is. Or I didn't figure out how to do it. Suppose there is a DAP in which all the electronics repeat the btr7 scheme, but there is no resampling. Lets take the sound quality on it as 100% How much will it be when using btr7 on android after resampling to 48? If the quality loss is ~5% then it can be tolerated. But if resampling spoils the quality by 30% that completely makes impossible to use this device via usb on android. Therefore, can someone tell me how much % resampling spoils the sound?

PS. Yes, I know that there are some streaming services whose applications allow you to bypass the android mixer and use the DAC in exclusive mode. But I use a service that doesn't have that option. But if I switch to android DAP like fiio m11 then I can listen to streaming without resampling. However, I really want to get rid of the second large device in my pocket. I'm trying to figure out what price in sound quality I'll have to pay for it.


----------



## scracy

Acolit said:


> Hi. Right now I'm still using my old fiio x1 but want to upgrade. At first I wanted to buy DAP, but streaming is too convenient. I am very interested in fiio btr7 and I was completely satisfied with it. Until I found out that when it is connected via USB to android smartphones, not the entire sound circuit of the phone is bypassed, but resampling from 44.1 to 48 takes place. And now I don’t know whether to buy btr7 or return to the idea of buying DAP. I have no way to compare how the normal sound of 44.1 differs  after resampling to 48 to understand how bad it is. Or I didn't figure out how to do it. Suppose there is a DAP in which all the electronics repeat the btr7 scheme, but there is no resampling. Lets take the sound quality on it as 100% How much will it be when using btr7 on android after resampling to 48? If the quality loss is ~5% then it can be tolerated. But if resampling spoils the quality by 30% that completely makes impossible to use this device via usb on android. Therefore, can someone tell me how much % resampling spoils the sound?
> 
> PS. Yes, I know that there are some streaming services whose applications allow you to bypass the android mixer and use the DAC in exclusive mode. But I use a service that doesn't have that option. But if I switch to android DAP like fiio m11 then I can listen to streaming without resampling. However, I really want to get rid of the second large device in my pocket. I'm trying to figure out what price in sound quality I'll have to pay for it.


I used to own a FiiO X1   to be honest even using the BTR7 via bluetooth using LDAC codec the sound quality is far superior to the X1, there is a difference in sound quality between BTR7 using bluetooth (LDAC) and the FiiO M11 Plus (wired) but its not a big difference IMO.


----------



## CephDigital

Okay so I got my Btr7 in the mail and after first impressions, what the heck?! It sounds cleaner than my iFi Zen stack and gets both my HE-X4 (3.5mm) and M1570 (4.4mm) loud enough comfortably with plenty more power available (currently have it at 50 on the BTR7 and about 5 notches up on my S22 Ultra which is about 1/3rd the volume slider). 

Gonna use this a bit more and contemplate getting rid of the Zen stack...


----------



## scracy

CephDigital said:


> Okay so I got my Btr7 in the mail and after first impressions, what the heck?! It sounds cleaner than my iFi Zen stack and gets both my HE-X4 (3.5mm) and M1570 (4.4mm) loud enough comfortably with plenty more power available (currently have it at 50 on the BTR7 and about 5 notches up on my S22 Ultra which is about 1/3rd the volume slider).
> 
> Gonna use this a bit more and contemplate getting rid of the Zen stack...


THX AAA amps do tend to sound very clean


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Acolit said:


> Yes, I know that there are some streaming services whose applications allow you to bypass the android mixer and use the DAC in exclusive mode. But I use a service that doesn't have that option.


This is UAPP, it is not streaming service application, Android player with support for some streaming services (Tidal, Qobuz).


----------



## RayMets1

I just picked these up, I really like them.They pair up nicely with the Focal Celestee.


----------



## Vijay74 (Oct 1, 2022)

ouaille said:


> Questyle M15 +++
> LP W1 +
> to me are superior to BTR7 (own all)
> Qudelix 5K is better than BTR7 imho, more neutral and fantastic app, way better BT stability...


I will have to disagree here after using both Questyle M15 and BTR7. Questyle M15 processing power seems lesser than BTR7. It distorts early and lot more when increasing resolution and sampling rate. It almost refuses to play 32B, 384KHz or plays highly distorted when volume is increased and used with full sized cans (Arya in my case). Distortion is lesser in case of BTR7. BTR7 can play high resolution and high sampling rate with much lesser distortion. These are just empirical observations but measurements should confirm/deny these.
So two important points:
1. This is why measurements are important. Basically to identify glitches/boundaries of the device.
2. These devices should not be used for purposes they are not meant to be used for (i.e. stress loads .. high resolution, high sampling rate, high volume, demanding full sized cans  )

SQ wise .. if played under normal conditions (reasonable resolution/sampling rates and IEMs) M15 seems to provide more power and hence louder sound at lesser volume when compared to BTR7. That is why they may seem to sound better. Volume matched .. I doubt they are "+++" sounding better than BTR7!  To me they seem at par or even at sub par than BTR7.
For loaded conditions, for lack of battery .. and for price, I think BTR7 are +++ than M15.

Just my views as observed from my "ears"  Let the numbers and measurements speak.

Update: Also Volume control on device is huge benefit on BTR7.


----------



## Nas Volokin

Does anyone knows if BTR 7 can show MQA through Tidal app on Android. Not like BTR 5 2021. 
I am considering it, because I had problems after the newest firmware on BTR5. Still have to use UAPP


----------



## McCol

Bought the BTR7 yesterday, arrived today. Nice wee device.  

Currently using with Fiio FF3, using wireless it has a nice musical warm sound, this is probably due to the bass if the FF3 earbuds.

Not tried it wired, can't see me using it wired to be honest, bought it for the Bluetooth capabilities 

I struggled to find one in the UK with the USB-C option.  
Hifonix was where I bought, seem to be the only place with stock

Pictured with some new iems that arrived today as well


----------



## Warrentaye (Sep 30, 2022)

Nas Volokin said:


> Does anyone knows if BTR 7 can show MQA through Tidal app on Android. Not like BTR 5 2021.
> I am considering it, because I had problems after the newest firmware on BTR5. Still have to use UAPP


Yes it can, but I find UAPP allows for bitperfect and is louder than the offical tidal app.


----------



## EdgeDC

McCol said:


> I struggled to find one in the UK with the USB-C option.



My understanding is that both versions are 100% identical (USB-C), just that the Apple version comes with an extra cable for the Lightning connector.

So had you bought the Apple version, you would have had the same thing, just with an added cable you don’t need (and for a little bit extra money).


----------



## kion

@FiiO It's great to see the effort your team is putting in developing and updating the iOS app. Can I make a request that the PEQ parameters can be entered in a table format? It will be much easier to enter and see all the numbers together.

I am fine for you to take inspiration from Qudelix:


----------



## stuck limo

I just received my BTR7. I'm sure they did, but has anyone compared the Balanced output vs the Unbalanced output and noticed any sound quality differences? If so, can you point me where the post was or can someone chime in with their thoughts?


----------



## EdgeDC (Oct 1, 2022)

stuck limo said:


> I just received my BTR7. I'm sure they did, but has anyone compared the Balanced output vs the Unbalanced output and noticed any sound quality differences? If so, can you point me where the post was or can someone chime in with their thoughts?


As a general rule, balanced connections will sound clearer and also have more power than single-ended (SE)/unbalanced, all other things being equal. That being said, a great pair of SE headphones and SE connection can definitely sound better than some Balanced setups. Balanced is not _always, automatically_ better. There are many pieces to the combined audio puzzle, and a Balanced connection alone is not a fix-all for everything, of course. Power-wise, the official BTR7 specs definitely show more power, better THD+N, and greater channel separation/crosstalk on Balanced though, so that's one datapoint... yet oddly, lower SNR?

I realize this does not directly answer your question (specific listening comparison of the two connections on the BTR7), but I felt it was worth saying.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## stuck limo

EdgeDC said:


> As a general rule, balanced connections will sound clearer and also have more power than single-ended (SE)/unbalanced, all other things being equal. That being said, a great pair of SE headphones and SE connection can definitely sound better than some Balanced setups. Balanced is not _always, automatically_ better. There are many pieces to the combined audio puzzle, and a Balanced connection alone is not a fix-all for everything, of course. Power-wise, the official BTR7 specs definitely show more power, better THD+N, and greater channel separation/crosstalk on Balanced though, so that's one datapoint... yet oddly, lower SNR?
> 
> I realize this does not directly answer your question (specific listening comparison of the two connections on the BTR7), but I felt it was worth saying.  🤷‍♂️


Yes that's good information for people. My problem is I don't have any 4.4 cables that are the same exact build as the 3.5 I have. So any differences would be uh....questionable, probably. Unless you don't believe in cables sounding any different.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

EdgeDC said:


> yet oddly, lower SNR


Because it's two dacs and amps SNR combined, in SE you only use half of the circuit.


----------



## rarewolf

stuck limo said:


> Yes that's good information for people. My problem is I don't have any 4.4 cables that are the same exact build as the 3.5 I have. So any differences would be uh....questionable, probably. Unless you don't believe in cables sounding any different.



Search Head-fi or the web for any references to your IEMs scaling with power. For example, the L&P W2 dongle’s balanced output is twice the voltage compared to its SE. For an IEM that is barely adequately powered by the SE, there most likely will be beneficial results from the balanced out.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

stuck limo said:


> I just received my BTR7. I'm sure they did, but has anyone compared the Balanced output vs the Unbalanced output and noticed any sound quality differences? If so, can you point me where the post was or can someone chime in with their thoughts?


I just tested it and with Balanced there is a slightly wider stage size and maybe slightly better Imaging, I am surprised to find that the improvement isn't that big going from SE to Balanced. With some of my previous DACs like BTR5, Sparrow, Gryphon... the SE output used to be a lot softer sounding and closed in compared to Balanced which sounded wider and clearer.

I used IEM's for my testing (Hook-X, Diana...) so if you don't mind an intimate presentation and aren't limited by power then just using SE on BTR7 is not going to be an issue. Details & clarity is the same between both outputs, it's mostly the soundstage that's different.

While I haven't compared the two outputs with Headphones, my guess would be Balanced would be the better option in the case cause of the extra power.


----------



## stuck limo

I've run the BTR7 on "Boost Balanced Out Mode" on LCD 2.2 PF and LCD 3. It drove them great. I'm really impressed by this thing. I can't wait until they come up with something new for the BTR9.


----------



## raps1514

Has anybody considered switching from Apple to Android to access LDAC? Wondering how noticeable a step up LDAC (Android) via BTR7 would be vs. AAC (Apple).


----------



## jsmiller58

PROblemdetected said:


> Well, some conclusion after receiving my unit:
> 
> - Sound: the amplification is nice, sounds like it should be. Using the WHIZZER HE03D that need some powa to work, it sounds just perfect.
> - charging: the ability to get energy from the phone/pc is nice, and you got a button to on/off the feature
> ...


Question - when you listen to MQA, does the unit display the correct unfolded bit rate?  Mine (from Android phone) shows MQA, but always 48K, not the actual unfolded bit rate.  I am on the latest FW.


----------



## jjazzy

How does the btr7 perform used as a usb-dac? Any restrictions regarding functionallity?


----------



## CephDigital

jjazzy said:


> How does the btr7 perform used as a usb-dac? Any restrictions regarding functionallity?


Needs to be charged to be used as a USB DAC but if you're plugged into something like a desktop, it isn't an issue.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

jjazzy said:


> How does the btr7 perform used as a usb-dac? Any restrictions regarding functionallity?


aside from the obvious (better sound quality), you cannot use the PEQ in USB Mode. Other than that, I don't notice any other limitations. If you are a tidal user, you get extra decoding (8x if I remember right) with USB Input.

Because it has an internal battery, it dosen't drain the phones battery (RU6 had that issue for me) just make sure to toggle the charge button to off.


----------



## jjazzy

Johnfg465vd said:


> aside from the obvious (better sound quality), you cannot use the PEQ in USB Mode. Other than that, I don't notice any other limitations. If you are a tidal user, you get extra decoding (8x if I remember right) with USB Input.
> 
> Because it has an internal battery, it dosen't drain the phones battery (RU6 had that issue for me) just make sure to toggle the charge button to off.


So if I understand correctly, if you connect with usb, to get better sound quality, the option of PEQ dissapeares, so if there is any freq you’d like to adjust because you don’t like it, you have to accept the sound amplification and quality as is… that is really a downer to my honest opinion.

Why would you do that in a design???

I am not a eq fan, mostly like it flat, but on more than one occassion I adjust lower bass frequenties, I really hate too loud bass, hurts my ears.


----------



## jjazzy

newworld666 said:


> Thank you
> I made the firmware update yesterday when I got the BTR7 and it's  FW1.71... I just saw a Graphic EQ and just tried to activate the equilizer, but I get a message that I am connected in LDAC ..
> 
> When I am not in LDAC mode I could see et PEQ parameters .. so sorry ..
> ...


Propably messed the design up, so list now, ldac no peq, connected to usb no peq… what is the benefit if this dac is the best option is removed the moment you connect it to usb??


----------



## Strifeff7

jjazzy said:


> What is the benefit if this dac is the best option is removed the moment you connect it to usb??


Bit-perfect mode


----------



## ClieOS

jjazzy said:


> So if I understand correctly, if you connect with usb, to get better sound quality, the option of PEQ dissapeares, so if there is any freq you’d like to adjust because you don’t like it, you have to accept the sound amplification and quality as is… that is really a downer to my honest opinion.
> 
> Why would you do that in a design???
> 
> I am not a eq fan, mostly like it flat, but on more than one occassion I adjust lower bass frequenties, I really hate too loud bass, hurts my ears.


It is not because of some mysterious reason why PEQ can't be used on USB DAC mode - the PEQ function is built upon the DSP function of the Bluetooth controller chip / SoC.  When used as USB DAC however, the XMOS USB chip will take control and bypass the BT chip all together (*this allows BTR7 to decode hires PCM as well as MQA that otherwise won't be supported by the BT chip). Since BT chip is not in use, it is only natural that the DSP / PEQ function doesn't work.

On extra note, you can use PEQ enabled app on your PC / Android / whatever source with BTR7 as USB DAC and the result should be near identical to that of using the BTR7 internal PEQ function, so you shouldn't lose any functionality that way.


----------



## EdgeDC (Oct 5, 2022)

ClieOS said:


> On extra note, you can use PEQ enabled app on your PC / Android / whatever source with BTR7 as USB DAC and the result should be near identical to that of using the BTR7 internal PEQ function, so you shouldn't lose any functionality that way.


I was going to say that too, but you already did. In USB mode, there's always the option to EQ from the source itself - people often seem to forget that.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## jjazzy

EdgeDC said:


> I was going to say that too, but you already did. In USB mode, there's always the option to EQ from the source itself - people often seem to forget that.  🤷‍♂️


I agree, but not with every source.


----------



## rlw6534 (Oct 5, 2022)

jjazzy said:


> I agree, but not with every source.



I don't know of any portable DAC that offers PEQ with USB.   You can use Wavelet or Poweramp Equalizer at the source if you are using Android 9 or above, or Roon.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## newworld666

rlw6534 said:


> I don't know of any portable DAC that offers PEQ with USB.   You can use Wavelet or Poweramp Equalizer at the source if you are using Android 9 or above, or Roon.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 
I think for powerampEQ and Wavelet you need Android 10 or above to access all features..


----------



## jsmiller58

rlw6534 said:


> I don't know of any portable DAC that offers PEQ with USB.   You can use Wavelet or Poweramp Equalizer at the source if you are using Android 9 or above, or Roon.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


I am not sure, but I think the Qudelix 5K may…


----------



## rarewolf

Strifeff7 said:


> Bit-perfect mode



I too agree with USB being only useful for bitperfect PCM without any listening requirements for EQ. That is, the moment you alter 16bit PCM with EQ it may as well be Bluetooth. IMHO, it’s why we should be buying appropriately tuned IEMs in the first place.


----------



## jjazzy

rarewolf said:


> I too agree with USB being only useful for bitperfect PCM without any listening requirements for EQ. That is, the moment you alter 16bit PCM with EQ it may as well be Bluetooth. IMHO, it’s why we should be buying appropriately tuned IEMs in the first place.


which is not always easy, in a bass happy world. On more then one occasion reviews write amazing stuff about headphone, hearing it myself, and the first thing which annoys me, is a bass happy driver.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

rlw6534 said:


> I don't know of any portable DAC that offers PEQ with USB.   You can use Wavelet or Poweramp Equalizer at the source if you are using Android 9 or above, or Roon.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Qudelix 5K can do that


----------



## rlw6534

Guy Fawkes said:


> Qudelix 5K can do that



Good to know.  I always thought it was only for bluetooth connections.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

jjazzy said:


> ldac no peq


Incorrect.


----------



## jjazzy

Guy Fawkes said:


> Qudelix 5K can do that


you're sure? because it's nice having the full feature set also with USB.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

jjazzy said:


> you're sure? because it's nice having the full feature set also with USB.



Of course I'm sure, i own it. The EQ is available in both USB wired and Bluetooth LDAC modes


----------



## Surf Monkey

Well, I’m joining the BTR7 train. Last night my BTR5 slipped out of my fingers and fell face down on concrete. The glass shattered and it’s done for.


----------



## Nas Volokin

Surf Monkey said:


> Well, I’m joining the BTR7 train. Last night my BTR5 slipped out of my fingers and fell face down on concrete. The glass shattered and it’s done for.


Oh shoot, that's bad, I also consider it cause my BTR5 has some glitches after the firmware. Can return it for a replacement or go for BTR 7


----------



## Surf Monkey

Nas Volokin said:


> Oh shoot, that's bad, I also consider it cause my BTR5 has some glitches after the firmware. Can return it for a replacement or go for BTR 7



I really should have gotten a case for it. I’m a little surprised that it shattered. It’s so light weight. But it must have hit just right. I never had any software issues with mine.


----------



## CephDigital

Can someone explain to me what the filters option is and what's the difference between fast and hybrid f


----------



## Nas Volokin

Surf Monkey said:


> I really should have gotten a case for it. I’m a little surprised that it shattered. It’s so light weight. But it must have hit just right. I never had any software issues with mine.


Yes that's pity cause it's really nice. I have installed the newest firmware which supposedly add MQA to work on Android app, but that gave me some cracking sounds every now and then. Fiio said it should be replaced. I might just go with BTR 7 instead


----------



## stuck limo

No one's come out with a clip case yet for this?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Nas Volokin said:


> Yes that's pity cause it's really nice. I have installed the newest firmware which supposedly add MQA to work on Android app, but that gave me some cracking sounds every now and then. Fiio said it should be replaced. I might just go with BTR 7 instead



Interesting. I hadn’t upgraded the firmware so I didn’t experience that bug.

I agree that the BTR5 is a great device. It’s been a real work horse for me. It handles everything I throw at it and has enough power for most of my sets. I like the slim and small form factor too.

The BTR7 does look like a nice upgrade and that’s why I ordered one right away. I’d been thinking about the upgrade anyway so the accident with the 5 simply forced my hand.

I’m still surprised I managed to shatter the screen. It’s so light weight that it doesn’t have a lot of momentum. But it only takes one sharp edge to hit it just right…

BRT7 here I come!


----------



## Surf Monkey

stuck limo said:


> No one's come out with a clip case yet for this?



Not that I’ve seen. The plastic one for the 5 was perfectly functional. Why not just make one like that for the 7?


----------



## Nas Volokin (Oct 6, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Interesting. I hadn’t upgraded the firmware so I didn’t experience that bug.
> 
> I agree that the BTR5 is a great device. It’s been a real work horse for me. It handles everything I throw at it and has enough power for most of my sets. I like the slim and small form factor too.
> 
> ...


Nice, you can share your thoughts about it when you have it. I'm still considering it 😁 BTW that bug was not reported by anyone else I suppose and guess the firmware is irreversible, so I'll just wait for a reply


----------



## rlw6534

Guy Fawkes said:


> Of course I'm sure, i own it. The EQ is available in both USB wired and Bluetooth LDAC modes



I can confirm that @Guy Fawkes is correct.  I tried it myself after the comment.  I do wish there was a way to switch profiles or turn PEQ on and off without the app.  And, of course there is the the 96 kHz upper limit... not that I can hear the difference.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Oct 7, 2022)

BTR7 in hand. It’s a solid unit. It feels much the same as the BTR5 only with corners.

I can see why there was some momentary controversy about the size. It isn’t “a little bigger” than the BTR5. It’s almost twice as big. I think someone calculated that it’s about 85% bigger than the 5? That seems right to me. It’s longer, thicker and wider than the BTR5.

That said, the size isn’t an issue for me. It’s very lightweight and totally pocketable. A clip would be nice, but I didn’t use the clip on the 5, so I don’t miss it. I like the feel of it in hand and the OLED screen is very nice. I like the little faux leather case it comes with too.

As to the sound, so far so good. It’s significantly more powerful than the BTR5, and I’m really noticing that with the OH10 Obsidian, which is giving me a richer and more detailed sound than with the 5. The profile seems about the same, maybe just a touch warmer.

Finally, I haven’t tried it in Bluetooth mode yet but I’ll get to that soon. Overall I’m really pleased with it out of the box.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Can the btr7 be used as a wired dac/AMP if it's out if battery? USB powered?


----------



## Nas Volokin

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Can the btr7 be used as a wired dac/AMP if it's out if battery? USB powered?


That's how I mostly use my BTR5, I don't think it will be any different on BTR 7


----------



## Nas Volokin

Surf Monkey said:


> BTR7 in hand. It’s a solid unit. It feels much the same as the BTR5 only with corners.
> 
> I can see why there was some momentary controversy about the size. It isn’t “a little bigger” than the BTR5. It’s almost twice as big. I think someone calculated that it’s about 85% bigger than the 5? That seems right to me. It’s longer, thicker and wider than the BTR5.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions. I might soon go for the same train too ☺️


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Nas Volokin said:


> That's how I mostly use my BTR5, I don't think it will be any different on BTR 7





> *14. If the BTR7 is used as a dongle DAC with the charging switch off, how long is its battery life?*
> It has about 4.5 hours for the 3.5mm output, and about 4 hours for the 4.4mm balanced output.
> 
> *15. Can the BTR7 be used as a dongle DAC when it is out of power?*
> ...



That doesn't seem to be the case? so does this mean it can't be used as a Desktop DAC/AMP / USB Powered? anyone with a BTR7 can confirm? @FiiO


----------



## Deathman666

Hi,
I currently have a BTR3K, is the sound from the BTR7 over bluetooth much better? If so, will I recognize it even if I only listen to MP3 320kbps? Please note that I really only listen via BT. My headphones are Custom Art FIBAE 7. Thanks


----------



## scracy

Deathman666 said:


> Hi,
> I currently have a BTR3K, is the sound from the BTR7 over bluetooth much better? If so, will I recognize it even if I only listen to MP3 320kbps? Please note that I really only listen via BT. My headphones are Custom Art FIBAE 7. Thanks


Bottom line yes you will hear a significant improvement in overall sound quality even with 320kbps MP3 with the BTR7 vs BTR3K 🙂


----------



## Deathman666

Thanks, and between BTR5 and BTR7?


----------



## Pretardo

I've had my BTR7 for a week and just wanted to share my surprise and impressions. 
It's totally worth it for my use case. I'm able to drive Arya SE, Aeon 2 Closed and Fostex TH900's using the 4.4mm balanced connection. The sound quality is excellent for such a small and convenient device. It's great to be able to plug in IEMs and full-sized headphones and walk around the house without bothering anyone. The connection with an iPhone 11 is very stable and provides good range via Bluetooth. I've tried the wired connection but didn't notice much of a difference. My hope is that the battery will last a few years.
The only thing that I think would make this the perfect device, is an SD card slot so you can use an app to play lossless on the device itself, like a poly/mojo combo, and run streaming and YouTube audio wirelessly from your phone. 
Kudos to Fiio on building a great little player BT DAC/Amp.


----------



## scracy (Oct 9, 2022)

Deathman666 said:


> Thanks, and between BTR5 and BTR7?


I have owned BTR3K and BTR5 (pre 2021) and there is a significant difference in sound quality between BTR3K and BTR5. However the BTR7 is superior to both largely due to the THX AAA-28 amps. As far as using MP3 320kbps goes really there is not a huge difference between that and a FLAC file in terms of sound quality at least not to my ears.


----------



## dsonance

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> That doesn't seem to be the case? so does this mean it can't be used as a Desktop DAC/AMP / USB Powered? anyone with a BTR7 can confirm? @FiiO


The charging switch needs to be set to ON for the battery to charge from the USB port. I just tried this with my BTR7, and got it to go from 80% to 100% charge while playing an MQA-encoded album as a USB DAC from my Android phone.

I think, in the desktop amp scenario, the play time limits mentioned in FAQ 14 can be ignored, as long as the charging switch on the BTR7 is set to ON, the laptop or mobile device it is connected to has sufficient power output over the USB, and the battery is getting continuously recharged. However, I'm not sure what effect this would have on the battery's long term health.

I have to say, I haven't tried this with the battery being out, as per your original question. I suspect some initial charge might be necessary. Perhaps, that's something @FiiO could address.


----------



## Deathman666

scracy:​I can't hear any difference between MP3 320kbps and Flac
But I thought that the THX AAA-28 amp is mainly for large headphones, because of the performance. So can you hear the difference even when using IEMs yes? Thanks and sorry if this is a stupid question, I don't really understand it


----------



## Nas Volokin

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> That doesn't seem to be the case? so does this mean it can't be used as a Desktop DAC/AMP / USB Powered? anyone with a BTR7 can confirm? @FiiO



So what I do is keeping charge ON either from Fiio control app or through the controls. That way it can be used as a desktop DAC Amp and consuming the battery of the source (PC, laptop) and charge itself. I hope it helps,👍


----------



## scracy (Oct 9, 2022)

At the risk of being pitch forked to death by other Head-Fi members I can hear a slight difference in detail between FLAC and 320kbps MP3, even then only on some tracks and only if I were to do an A to B comparison, during a volume matched blind test I would struggle to hear a difference. To be perfectly honest I can hear more of a difference between IEM cables than I can between FLAC and 320kbps MP3 and that's coming from someone that was once very sceptical about cables 🙂

To answer your question @Deathman666 yes you will hear a more 3D if you like sound presentation with the BTR7, you don't need full size headphones to enjoy the sound of THX AAA-28 amps.


----------



## JamesFiiO

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Can the btr7 be used as a wired dac/AMP if it's out if battery? USB powered?



yes, it can.


----------



## CephDigital

PSA: Remember to turn on LDAC if you're using Android with Bluetooth. I didn't know I had to turn it on in my phones Bluetooth settings. (this was on my Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra) 

To turn on LDAC - 

Go to Bluetooth settings
Click the gear icon next to the BTR7
Enable LDAC


----------



## jsmiller58

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> That doesn't seem to be the case? so does this mean it can't be used as a Desktop DAC/AMP / USB Powered? anyone with a BTR7 can confirm? @FiiO





CephDigital said:


> PSA: Remember to turn on LDAC if you're using Android with Bluetooth. I didn't know I had to turn it on in my phones Bluetooth settings. (this was on my Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra)
> 
> To turn on LDAC -
> 
> ...


You may also need to go to Developer Options in settings and set LDAC quality level.


----------



## Pretardo

scracy said:


> I have owned BTR3K and BTR5 (pre 2021) and there is a significant difference in sound quality between BTR3K and BTR5. However the BTR7 is superior to both largely due to the THX AAA-28 amps. As far as using MP3 320kbps goes really there is not a huge difference between that and a FLAC file in terms of sound quality at least not to my ears.


I very much agree with the sound quality of the BTR7. It’s excellent, has good dynamics, clarity and soundstage for a $200 portable thingie. I also agree with MP3’s being almost indistinguishable from FLAC. 
Regarding my revision to the BTR7 There are only a few tracks that I have where I was able to notice the difference between FLAC and MP3, but still it would be nice to offload a lot of the storage to a music device. Apple storage is always at an unjustifiable premium.


----------



## jsmiller58

Pretardo said:


> The only thing that I think would make this the perfect device, is an SD card slot so you can use an app to play lossless on the device itself, like a poly/mojo combo, and run streaming and YouTube audio wirelessly from your phone.


Maybe I am misunderstanding what you wrote, but wouldn’t that change the BTR7 from a USB-C & Bluetooth DAC/Amp into a DAP?  But maybe that was the point you were making


----------



## Currawong

My video review. I'm quite impressed.


----------



## Vijay74

Currawong said:


> My video review. I'm quite impressed.



LOL! Very nice review avoiding many audio rabbit holes like filters!

I tried hard to hear the difference between different colored filters on Qutest, using A90 and different headphones. Could not convincingly find the sonic difference. May be I need ultra high end gears and/or ultra sensitive ears to be able to hear difference between those different color filters! Seemed like another expensive rabbit hole path.. so gave up!


----------



## AnisKhan

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thanks for the interested in our BTR7! Now more and more users are joing the BTR7 group. In order to meet the needs of multiple usage, we are developing a leather case with a magnet and a lanyard hole. The leather case will come with a lanyard and a magnetic disc for sticking to the mobile phone. However, wireless charging is not supported when BTR7 is wearing this leather case. How do you think about that?
> 
> Best regards


@FiiO Any updates on this (or other) case for the BTR7?


----------



## Deathman666

scracy: 
Today I compared the BTR5 and my BTR3K. Both connected via LDAC to the Galaxy S21Ultra. I was just shuffling the cable around and I really can't hear any difference at all on the Custom Art Fibae 7 Unlimited IEMs. So for me, it's pointless to buy BTR7. I wouldn't hear the difference. At least I save money and have a much smaller device


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Deathman666 said:


> scracy:
> Today I compared the BTR5 and my BTR3K. Both connected via LDAC to the Galaxy S21Ultra. I was just shuffling the cable around and I really can't hear any difference at all on the Custom Art Fibae 7 Unlimited IEMs. So for me, it's pointless to buy BTR7. I wouldn't hear the difference. At least I save money and have a much smaller device


Often the direct A / B comparison is not decisive in recognizing the superiority of one device over another since the differences are not so striking.  I have learned that many times it takes several hours of listening even after a few days before making a real evaluation.


----------



## Pretardo

jsmiller58 said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding what you wrote, but wouldn’t that change the BTR7 from a USB-C & Bluetooth DAC/Amp into a DAP?  But maybe that was the point you were making


Not necessarily (in my mind) but it depends on how you view a DAP. To my mind, I’m thinking that if you added an SD card reader to it it would be a… wait for it! BT/DAC/amp/dongle/streamer. 

The benefits of the current arrangement is that the device has a simple operating system this is not as resource intensive as Android. 
It has its own battery so amplification is dedicated to mainly to amplification, DAC and codec loads. 
DAPs have to deal with general computing loads like running apps, Google services, internet connectivity & etc. 

The way I see it is that phones are much better at general computing and power efficiency for connectivity. Better specs, better efficiency, better radio at a better price. 

I’ve gone down the dap route and found it wanting because, for me, it didn’t last. I wasn’t ready to give up on my DX 160, but it’s now buggy and the battery is shot after two years of faithful service. I would like to use it longer, but I feel that the apps’ hardware demands have evolved beyond the specs of the device. 
The beauty with the BTR7 and other dac/amps is that you can separate the software demands from the audio components. Adding an SD card just helps people with Apple devices that don’t have removable storage like android devices have. 

Maybe another way of looking at the proposal is a DAP with the operating system outsourced to an external device. 

As a side note, I do miss the lack of disruptions that I have when using a dap.


----------



## Alex May

@FiiO We absolutely need a belt clip! Without a belt clip, the BTR7 is useless in the streets. And the belt clip should be able to unclip very quickly in order to answer phone calls. A lanyard can be an option for those who never runs or jogs. Otherwise only a belt clip can save the day. It is desirable that it clips anywhere like to a backpack strap so it's positioned close to ones mouth in order to answer phone calls.

Another critical thing is that the case should be *black*. No matter what, black is the only color that fits any clothing and style, any situation and gender. If you make a case of different color, you significantly limit the target audience.

Since the BTR7 is a very sharp brick that nearly cuts your skin in the pockets, it should be carried most of the time in a case, so the design of the case is a number one priority... This is another critical mistake made by FiiO. A portable device should never be sharp to the edges because it contacts the skin in ones pockets. Why making such a design if you absolutely have to hide it inside an ugly case?

I don't understand why FiiO's marketers and designers didn't grasp these simple but very important ideas from the get-go? Just add a 4.4mm pentaconn to a BTR5 and we are happy! The BTR5 was almost ideal in terms of design and usability. Why ruining it?

For now I'll stick with the BTR5 regardless of the technical improvements of the new device. The usability in the streets is much more important for this class of portable devices.


----------



## jsmiller58

Alex May said:


> @FiiO We absolutely need a belt clip! Without a belt clip, the BTR7 is useless in the streets. And the belt clip should be able to unclip very quickly in order to answer phone calls. A lanyard can be an option for those who never runs or jogs. Otherwise only a belt clip can save the day. It is desirable that it clips anywhere like to a backpack strap so it's positioned close to ones mouth in order to answer phone calls.
> 
> Another critical thing is that the case should be *black*. No matter what, black is the only color that fits any clothing and style, any situation and gender. If you make a case of different color, you significantly limit the target audience.
> 
> ...


No doubt you passionately believe these things and have every right to.  For me, and possibly others, the BTR7 fits my use model and I am happy with it so far.  Is it perfect?  Of course not, and likely what I would call perfect you would not feel is perfect.  But for me it is good enough.  I have relegated my BTR5 to use while I am working out, and my Qudelix to when I really need PEQ.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

JamesFiiO said:


> yes, it can.


It cannot run on empty battery on USB power alone with USB charging function disabled, I've just tried. 
Enable USB charging and yes it works for playback while charging battery at the same time. Guess there is no battery bypass function.


----------



## FiiO

AnisKhan said:


> @FiiO Any updates on this (or other) case for the BTR7?


Dear friend,

We have reported to the product manager about that again. Currently, there is no futher update.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Oct 11, 2022)

Dear friends,

How do you like the BTR7 with white colour?


----------



## Alex May

FiiO said:


> How do you like the BTR7 with white colour?


Sorry, looks like a cheap cassette player from the 90s. Not a fan of this design, especially in white. Please, think about a belt clip first which is the most critical thing you neglected and a decent *black* case since we can't carry this sharp thing in the pocket without a case anyway. I have outlined my reasoning for black color and other things in the previous post. Again, you mastered it all perfectly in the BTR5 and ruined it all in the BTR7. Why?


----------



## scracy (Oct 11, 2022)

@FiiO I think it would be fair to say most of your customers namely us current BTR7 owners would be more interested in an update on the design and availability of a case with a clip on it rather than another colour option. Preferably a genuine leather option in multiple colours.


----------



## ChrisOc

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> How do you like the BTR7 with white colour?


Interesting....but not my taste.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> How do you like the BTR7 with white colour?


Does not look good to me, especially looking at it from the back...


----------



## Nas Volokin

I think it looks kinda vintage and cool, it's different from the black no doubt but still nice 🙂


----------



## Deathman666

Here I tried to compare BTR3K, BTR5 and BTR7.  All connected via Bluetooth(LDAC) to Galaxy S21Ultra.  I really can't hear any difference, they play exactly the same.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Is there update on wireless charging, it runs awfully hot as seems like charging continues after battery is at full capacity?


----------



## EdgeDC

Andrew_WOT said:


> Is there update on wireless charging, it runs awfully hot as seems like charging continues after battery is at full capacity?


This is a big reason why I am not a fan of wireless charging (in general). The electromagnetic induction is still there, no matter the status of the battery. That is going to introduce heat.

To top it off that wireless charging is slower than wired, too - I'd prefer to just plug in a cable.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Oct 11, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> This is a big reason why I am not a fan of wireless charging (in general). The electromagnetic induction is still there, no matter the status of the battery. That is going to introduce heat.
> 
> To top it off that wireless charging is slower than wired, too - I'd prefer to just plug in a cable.  🤷‍♂️


But how that works for phones, I can keep them on wireless cradle overnight and they are cold in the morning, the charging light on the cradle just goes off when they are full, not with BTR7 though, is it even Qi certified.


----------



## EdgeDC (Oct 12, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> But how that works for phones, I can keep them on wireless cradle overnight and they are cold in the morning, the charging light on the cradle just goes off when they are full, not with BTR7 though, is it even Qi certified.


Fair point - you’re seeing a distinctive difference between different devices when charging them the exact same way… and it makes sense to ask why.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the BTR7:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/reviews


----------



## Hinomotocho

Deathman666 said:


> Here I tried to compare BTR3K, BTR5 and BTR7.  All connected via Bluetooth(LDAC) to Galaxy S21Ultra.  I really can't hear any difference, they play exactly the same.


I could definitely hear a better quality of sound going from the BTR3 to the BTR5, even using the 3.5mm. From the BTR5 to the BTR7 the THX changed the sound signature so it may come down to preferences. There are traits of the BTR7 I really enjoy and I'm happy with my purchase and appreciate it as an upgrade from the BTR5.

White doesn't appeal to me at all, it reminds me of Japanese domestic only models of cameras, Walkmans that came in red, white, blue etc.
Personally I like black or a metal finish for my audio gear.


----------



## TerekKincaid

I'm noticing a problem with MQA playback.  When I use the USB connection to my PC, I can play back Tidal MQA tracks and get "MQA" on the screen.  (As has been previously mentioned, the rate is always 44kHz, no matter what the track actually is).  When I plug it into my Android phone and play with USB Audio Player Pro, even with it set to Bit Perfect, I can't get it to play back MQA tracks as MQA, only PCM.  Changing nothing, I plug in an iFi Go Bar and I get MQA playback (and proper sampling rate display).  Is there something on the BTR7 that isn't being recognized by UAPP?  Does it need an update or something?


----------



## dsonance

TerekKincaid said:


> I'm noticing a problem with MQA playback.  When I use the USB connection to my PC, I can play back Tidal MQA tracks and get "MQA" on the screen.  (As has been previously mentioned, the rate is always 44kHz, no matter what the track actually is).  When I plug it into my Android phone and play with USB Audio Player Pro, even with it set to Bit Perfect, I can't get it to play back MQA tracks as MQA, only PCM.  Changing nothing, I plug in an iFi Go Bar and I get MQA playback (and proper sampling rate display).  Is there something on the BTR7 that isn't being recognized by UAPP?  Does it need an update or something?


I'm using my BTR7 with UAPP on Android, and it plays MQA just fine. Are you allowing UAPP direct access to the USB device?


----------



## dsonance

@FiiO, I don't seem to be able to find these numbers published: what is the power output at 600Ohm via BAL? Ideally, both in mW, Vrms and mA? It would be also good to see those numbers with the BAL boost enabled.


----------



## EdgeDC

dsonance said:


> @FiiO, I don't seem to be able to find these numbers published: what is the power output at 600Ohm via BAL? Ideally, both in mW, Vrms and mA? It would be also good to see those numbers with the BAL boost enabled.


FiiO only ever (officially) measures and posts power output measurements in 16 Ω, 32 Ω, and 300 Ω, both for single-ended and balanced (where applicable).


----------



## TerekKincaid

dsonance said:


> I'm using my BTR7 with UAPP on Android, and it plays MQA just fine. Are you allowing UAPP direct access to the USB device?


It shows "MQA" on the screen?  I did give it direct access to the DAC.  And as I said, it's working fine on another USB DAC.


----------



## dsonance

TerekKincaid said:


> It shows "MQA" on the screen?  I did give it direct access to the DAC.  And as I said, it's working fine on another USB DAC.


Yes, it does show MQA on the screen. Sorry, I'm not sure why it doesn't work for you.


----------



## 106miles

TerekKincaid said:


> I'm noticing a problem with MQA playback.  When I use the USB connection to my PC, I can play back Tidal MQA tracks and get "MQA" on the screen.  (As has been previously mentioned, the rate is always 44kHz, no matter what the track actually is).  When I plug it into my Android phone and play with USB Audio Player Pro, even with it set to Bit Perfect, I can't get it to play back MQA tracks as MQA, only PCM.  Changing nothing, I plug in an iFi Go Bar and I get MQA playback (and proper sampling rate display).  Is there something on the BTR7 that isn't being recognized by UAPP?  Does it need an update or somethin


I had the same problem.  MQA not working on pc or android with Tidal. I unplugged my headphones and plugged them back in and MQA now shows up in the display.


----------



## TerekKincaid

106miles said:


> I had the same problem.  MQA not working on pc or android with Tidal. I unplugged my headphones and plugged them back in and MQA now shows up in the display.


Oh, for crying out loud, that was the problem.  I was testing without headphones plugged in.  I'm not sure why that makes a difference, but once I plugged some in it magically started showing MQA.  I'm not sure what's going on in those circuits, but thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## jsmiller58

TerekKincaid said:


> Oh, for crying out loud, that was the problem.  I was testing without headphones plugged in.  I'm not sure why that makes a difference, but once I plugged some in it magically started showing MQA.  I'm not sure what's going on in those circuits, but thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


Don't feel bad - same exact thing happened to me when I first got the BTR7...


----------



## FiiO

dsonance said:


> @FiiO, I don't seem to be able to find these numbers published: what is the power output at 600Ohm via BAL? Ideally, both in mW, Vrms and mA? It would be also good to see those numbers with the BAL boost enabled.


Dear friend,

Sorry we do not have the output power data for 600ohm headphone and it may be hard for the BTR7 to drive the 600ohm headphone.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

TerekKincaid said:


> Oh, for crying out loud, that was the problem.  I was testing without headphones plugged in.  I'm not sure why that makes a difference, but once I plugged some in it magically started showing MQA.  I'm not sure what's going on in those circuits, but thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


Dear friend,

Yes, in order to detect the playback, you would need to insert the headphone first before playing the MQA file. 
Here is a video for your reference: 

Best regards


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

@FiiO Does the BTR7's Wireless Charging Charges the Device Fast enough to be use while Charging wirelessly?


----------



## 106miles (Oct 14, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, in order to detect the playback, you would need to insert the headphone first before playing the MQA file.
> Here is a video for your reference:
> ...


----------



## 106miles (Oct 14, 2022)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> @FiiO Does the BTR7's Wireless Charging Charges the Device Fast enough to be use while Charging wirelessly?


My BTR7 was at 80% and I put it on my Samsung wireless charger. Listening with LDAC for about 10 minutes the app read 100% and the bar on the BTR7 screen was full. Still 100% after 30 minutes.


----------



## CephDigital

Is there a DAP equivalent to the BTR7?


----------



## scracy (Oct 14, 2022)

CephDigital said:


> Is there a DAP equivalent to the BTR7?


FiiO M11 Plus or M11S would be the closest. Both have similar design language to the BTR7 but sonically the M11 Plus would be the closest due to its THX AAA-78 amps 🙂


----------



## CephDigital (Oct 14, 2022)

scracy said:


> FiiO M11 Plus or M11S would be the closest. Both have similar design language to the BTR7 but sonically the M11 Plus would be the closest due to its THX AAA-78 amps 🙂


Oooof, the S is more than triple the BTR7 and the Plus is more than quadruple it :/

Suddenly, the BTR7 feels like a bargain... Was thinking of returning the BTR7 and getting a DAP to make my entire music situation simpler (currently copying all my music across 3 devices) but if that's the cost, I want none of it xD


----------



## scracy

CephDigital said:


> Oooof, the S is more than triple the BTR7 and the Plus is more than quadruple it :/
> 
> Suddenly, the BTR7 feels like a bargain... Was thinking of returning the BTR7 and getting a DAP to make my entire music situation simpler (currently copying all my music across 3 devices) but if that's the cost, I want none of it xD


I own an M11 plus, sonically the gap between it and the BTR7 using the LDAC codec is not as wide as you might think.


----------



## povidlo

Is anyone else having issue whereas wireless charging stops before fully charged? My wireless charger starts blinking red instead of steady red midway


----------



## jsmiller58

povidlo said:


> Is anyone else having issue whereas wireless charging stops before fully charged? My wireless charger starts blinking red instead of steady red midway


Have you tried a different wireless charger?


----------



## rarewolf

scracy said:


> I own an M11 plus, sonically the gap between it and the BTR7 using the LDAC codec is not as wide as you might think.



Have you done a wired comparison?


----------



## Hinomotocho

Just spotted these on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B0BFRR...cCI6IjMuMTIifQ==&sprefix=fiio,aps,243&sr=8-54


----------



## scracy

rarewolf said:


> Have you done a wired comparison?


I cant say that I have, purchased BTR7 purely for use as a bluetooth dongle


----------



## povidlo

jsmiller58 said:


> Have you tried a different wireless charger?


No, I only have one. No issues with wireless charging any other device on it.


----------



## quimbo

Hinomotocho said:


> Just spotted these on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B0BFRRXDZ3/ref=sr_1_54?crid=1E42VFYMGMQJK&keywords=fiio&qid=1665805344&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI1LjIzIiwicXNhIjoiNC41OSIsInFzcCI6IjMuMTIifQ==&sprefix=fiio,aps,243&sr=8-54


Here is the USA link - ordered Blue.  Thank you for posting


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Oct 15, 2022)

povidlo said:


> Is anyone else having issue whereas wireless charging stops before fully charged? My wireless charger starts blinking red instead of steady red midway



Could it be this issue you're having?

Battery Display Bug?

Fix? @FiiO


----------



## povidlo

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Could it be this issue you're having?
> 
> Battery Display Bug?
> 
> Fix? @FiiO


Thanks but my issue is different as it just stops charging midway. It doesn't get full charge and doesn't show so with wired charging cable either.


----------



## Headphoneprobs

I'm gettin a splotch of white pixels above the volume occasionally that only disappear when I turn the btr7 off and on. Anyone else getting this? Wondering if it's a firmware  issue or whether should I return and get a replacement? @FiiO , Input appreciated . Will post a photo next time it happens


----------



## JamesFiiO

Headphoneprobs said:


> I'm gettin a splotch of white pixels above the volume occasionally that only disappear when I turn the btr7 off and on. Anyone else getting this? Wondering if it's a firmware  issue or whether should I return and get a replacement? @FiiO , Input appreciated . Will post a photo next time it happens



This is not a quality issue , The qcc5124 is not a powerful Soc so sometimes the data for the screen can't not be reset as soon as possible .


----------



## JamesFiiO

dsonance said:


> @FiiO, I don't seem to be able to find these numbers published: what is the power output at 600Ohm via BAL? Ideally, both in mW, Vrms and mA? It would be also good to see those numbers with the BAL boost enabled.



for high impedance headphones,  usually you can calculate the output power by yourself . 

the output power = u²/r,  so the power for 600 ohms will be 1/2 of 300 ohms, which means BTR7 can output 

40mW/2=20mW.


----------



## dsonance

JamesFiiO said:


> for high impedance headphones,  usually you can calculate the output power by yourself .
> 
> the output power = u²/r,  so the power for 600 ohms will be 1/2 of 300 ohms, which means BTR7 can output
> 
> 40mW/2=20mW.


Thanks, @JamesFiiO! From what I've seen with other amplifiers, the output power does not always scale exactly lineary with the impedance, despite what Ohm's law would indicate. But, given that the only officially quoted rating is ≥320mW at 32Ω, we'd actually get the slightly lower ≥17mW at 600Ω, scaling lineary (not so "slightly", perhaps, as it's more than 10% different).

On the other hand, Amir at the Audio Science Review measured maximum power at 300Ω with balanced boost to be 83mW (see https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...s/fiio-btr7-review-portable-dac-hp-amp.36620/), which gives us quite a bit greater 41mW at 600Ω, scaled lineary.

As you can see, there's a significant spread across these numbers... I was hoping to get an official story on this, but I understand if Fiio only rates output at 32Ω, and doesn't want to over-promise (after all, "≥" is a conservative estimate in and of itself).


----------



## JamesFiiO

dsonance said:


> Thanks, @JamesFiiO! From what I've seen with other amplifiers, the output power does not always scale exactly lineary with the impedance, despite what Ohm's law would indicate. But, given that the only officially quoted rating is ≥320mW at 32Ω, we'd actually get the slightly lower ≥17mW at 600Ω, scaling lineary (not so "slightly", perhaps, as it's more than 10% different).
> 
> On the other hand, Amir at the Audio Science Review measured maximum power at 300Ω with balanced boost to be 83mW (see https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...s/fiio-btr7-review-portable-dac-hp-amp.36620/), which gives us quite a bit greater 41mW at 600Ω, scaled lineary.
> 
> As you can see, there's a significant spread across these numbers... I was hoping to get an official story on this, but I understand if Fiio only rates output at 32Ω, and doesn't want to over-promise (after all, "≥" is a conservative estimate in and of itself).



yes, you are right, especially for lower impedance, but most time it is not a big problem for high impedance .  

in audio device, it is very difficult to make a amplifier , which can double the output power when the impedance is 1/2. 

because the max output current limited the power. but for 3oo or 600 ohms , it is quite a easy drive loader for audio amplifier.

so the max voltage output will almost keep the same. which means it is almost lineary . 

but if you compare 32 with 600, we can say most time the max output voltage change quite a lot so it is not close " lineary "


----------



## Headphoneprobs (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks for response, @JamesFiiO . For transparency, here's what it looks like. Curious if this changes your perspective or whether anyone else is experiencing the same.


----------



## jsmiller58

Headphoneprobs said:


> Thanks for response. For transparency, here's what it looks like. Curious if this changes your perspective or whether anyone else is experiencing the same.


That doesn’t look good.  I would suggest getting a replacement.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Oct 16, 2022)

Does Anyone else have  wireless charging issues?

Wireless Charging  would be one of the main reason I would get one, fwiw.


----------



## ChrisOc

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Does Anyone else have  wireless charging issues?


I have just placed ny BTR7 on the charger and it seems to be charging. What issue are you experiencing, forgive me if you previously mentioned it, I have not kept up.


----------



## jjazzy

I actually tried the BTR7 for a while and was actually dissapointed, I thought the sound somewhat hard and direct if that makes any sense. Not it’s not detailled but harsch or compressed in some way with IEM’s. It was connected through usb fully lossless audio tracks. Using se846.

I tried the dragonfly cobolt, ifi xdsd and ifi xdsd gryphon and loved the smoothness they had. Especially the gryphon without any settings or boosts.

Maybe I am sensitive to the high frequencies, no idea?

Actually was planning to buy the btr7 now I am going for the xdsd gryphon I think (yes more expensive, but so so much more musical to my ears)

Just really really curious if I am really one of the few who don’t like the sound signature of the btr7?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

ChrisOc said:


> I have just placed ny BTR7 on the charger and it seems to be charging. What issue are you experiencing, forgive me if you previously mentioned it, I have not kept up.



Yes, this post here. I'm curious if this is a common issue. The Wireless charging is a major buying point for me.


----------



## ChrisOc

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Yes, this post here. I'm curious if this is a common issue. The Wireless charging is a major buying point for me.





povidlo said:


> Is anyone else having issue whereas wireless charging stops before fully charged? My wireless charger starts blinking red instead of steady red midway


As I indicated I placed my BTR7 on the wireless charger (for the first time) to see if there were any issues. I had no issues at all. 

Granted my unit was about 80% charged when I started, It charged to 100% without any hiccups.

It seems to me that if it is a (hardware or software) fault which affects all units, then my experience would suggest that, if the charging pauses, taking the BTR7 off the charger and placing it back on the charger may resolve the problem, given my unit charged from 80% to 100% with no issues.

Alternatively, if it is an issue with BTR7, the issue affects some, not all units. However, my guess is that the issue is with the charger, it may be simply incompatibility. 

I hope that helps to find the reason why your unit stops charging before completion.


----------



## FiiO

Headphoneprobs said:


> Thanks for response, @JamesFiiO . For transparency, here's what it looks like. Curious if this changes your perspective or whether anyone else is experiencing the same.


Dear friend,

Does the issue keep after restarting the BTR7? And you could try to reset it by clicking the power and the volume - button to check again.

Best regards


----------



## Alex May

jjazzy said:


> Just really really curious if I am really one of the few who don’t like the sound signature of the btr7?


May I suggest you try BTR5 instead of BTR7? Just add a 2.5 to 4.4 adapter to it, such as ddHiFi's DJ44B, and you're good to go. I would never choose the BTR7 either, but the BTR5 comes in almost perfectly if it wasn't for the lack of a 4.4mm output.


----------



## CephDigital

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Does Anyone else have  wireless charging issues?
> 
> Wireless Charging  would be one of the main reason I would get one, fwiw.


No problems on my end. I can use reverse charging on my S22 Ultra and it's charging the BTR7 perfectly fine.


----------



## ddlo (Oct 17, 2022)

i listened mostly to streaming service so i mostly used my phone for playing music.  i got the ifi go blu first to find a cure to the usb dac/amp burning way too many battery life from my phone.  the device is amazingly small, power and with very long battery life.

i however was itching to get more power and wish to get the btr7 (i've used m11pro, m15 and m17 and has been a loyal fiio fans  ).  i bought a btr7 2nd for that very reason.  the thx amp produces familiar sound with authority.  but there're also quite a few things that the btr7 trails behind the ifi go blu:


with just slightly more power than the ifi go blu, the size and weight are more than double!
the control lacks careful thinking and is lightyear behind the excellent, intuitive control of the ifi go blu! the vol wheel, the multi-function button are so easy to use i never read the manual.  for the btr7, i can only learn how to turn it off and use track control after reading manual! @FiiO, use vol wheel instead of the rocker buttons and make the button assignment sensible please!
ifi go blu almost gives double the play time with fw10000 i used during my trip to tokyo lately! i went out of hotel 9am and returned around 9pm. listening to ifi go blu via LDAC on SE out for almost all the time (vol 65/150).  yet i still got over 50% battery left when i got back to hotel.  on the contrary, btr7 run out of battery when i dine around 7:30pm  (vol @ 36/60).
btr7's vol control (out of 60) is independent of my phone's vol if connected by LDAC.  @FiiO, wonder what is the recommended way to set it? to max out my phone vol and then adjust the btr7 to my like or keep the phone vol at normal level and dial up the btr7 vol?
while the led screen is nice, i dont think it's really a necessity.  if it uses too many power/cost, i'd much prefer to drop it and use simple indicator LED similar to ifi go blu.
the voice prompt of ifi go blu is so much better than the menu of btr7!  on the plus side, the bluetooth connection of btr7 has better range.  but i've no issue to use either if i keep them close to my phone.
all in all, it's another quality product from fiio.  but just as usual, the user interface/experience side still needs a lot of refinement to be frank.


----------



## quimbo

quimbo said:


> Here is the USA link - ordered Blue.  Thank you for posting


The MITER Case for FiiO BTR7 arrived today.  Not too bad, different feel than the OG case, the lanyard is not really "detachable", you have to untie a knot and slide it thru.  I'll be looking for something to replace that that has a way to pull apart the ends


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Oct 17, 2022)

quimbo said:


> The MITER Case for FiiO BTR7 arrived today.  Not too bad, different feel than the OG case, the lanyard is not really "detachable", you have to untie a knot and slide it thru.  I'll be looking for something to replace that that has a way to pull apart the ends


Just throw it away, add carabiner and use it on a belt loop.
@FiiO, any update on official case with clip?


----------



## povidlo

EQ is not working for me in USB DAC mode. Is it limited to BT only?


----------



## EdgeDC

povidlo said:


> EQ is not working for me in USB DAC mode. Is it limited to BT only?


Yes, because it uses the BT chip to do it.


----------



## Vijay74

Need for portability and convenience led me to order btr5! Initial impressions.. its not as lightweight as I imagined it to be. However best part is .. it got case with clip!  
Sound wise seems good but will have to do comparison with BTR7 and then weigh BTR5 vs BTR7 from portability, convenience and sound quality perspective.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Vijay74 said:


> Need for portability and convenience led me to order btr5! Initial impressions.. its not as lightweight as I imagined it to be. However best part is .. it got case with clip!
> Sound wise seems good but will have to do comparison with BTR7 and then weigh BTR5 vs BTR7 from portability, convenience and sound quality perspective.



I loved my BTR5 until I dropped it and broke the screen. Be careful. It’s basically all glass.


----------



## Vijay74

Surf Monkey said:


> I loved my BTR5 until I dropped it and broke the screen. Be careful. It’s basically all glass.


Thanks for the warning and Yes.. that's what seems to have put weight on BTR5.. and I wonder why the need for glass? Mostly plastic body would have made it more portable, lightweight and less fragile!


----------



## Vijay74

Vijay74 said:


> Need for portability and convenience led me to order btr5! Initial impressions.. its not as lightweight as I imagined it to be. However best part is .. it got case with clip!
> Sound wise seems good but will have to do comparison with BTR7 and then weigh BTR5 vs BTR7 from portability, convenience and sound quality perspective.


Did comparison with BTR7  and I  must say  .. BTR7 is more musical sounding.
Bass: Seems cleaner on BTR7. Amount could be the same but on BTR5 it seems to distort early. So on BTR7 it sounds little better.
Mids:  This seems  same  on both but some trickery on BTR7 makes mids sound more musical. I think some small reverb effect might have been added on BTR7 to make  it more musical sounding.
Treble: This seemed more on BTR5. In fact BTR5 seemed brighter sounding and I wondered if it would be more fatiguing?

Overall .. be it trickery or tuning .. BTR7 sounds better to my ears. Both tested using 3.5 mm only using same source and using LDAC.

That being said .. it could also be because neither the device nor .. more importantly.. my brain has burned-in yet with BTR5  Wil give it more listen time to check further on  sound and portability convenience. From portability convenience point of view I am still not fully satisfied. May be UTSW7 with BTR7 like components/tuning could be the answer?

Though, I must congratulate FiiO engineers for making two very well tuned audio devices: FD7 and BTR7!  Looking forward to a better UTSW7 and FHP7 (headphone)


----------



## scracy

Seems like FiiO are staying awfully quiet regarding their BTR7 case with a clip 🤔


----------



## Nas Volokin

Vijay74 said:


> Did comparison with BTR7  and I  must say  .. BTR7 is more musical sounding.
> Bass: Seems cleaner on BTR7. Amount could be the same but on BTR5 it seems to distort early. So on BTR7 it sounds little better.
> Mids:  This seems  same  on both but some trickery on BTR7 makes mids sound more musical. I think some small reverb effect might have been added on BTR7 to make  it more musical sounding.
> Treble: This seemed more on BTR5. In fact BTR5 seemed brighter sounding and I wondered if it would be more fatiguing?
> ...


That's great comparison but is it compared to og BTR5 or BTR5 2021, cause I think there's no big difference in sound between the later and BTR 7. Anyways it surely is an upgrade 🙂


----------



## Vijay74

Nas Volokin said:


> That's great comparison but is it compared to og BTR5 or BTR5 2021, cause I think there's no big difference in sound between the later and BTR 7. Anyways it surely is an upgrade 🙂


BTR5 2021.

Then it must be lack of brain burn-in in case I am hearing differences  Trying to bridge that gap.


----------



## Nas Volokin

Vijay74 said:


> BTR5 2021.
> 
> Then it must be lack of brain burn-in in case I am hearing differences  Trying to bridge that gap.


Ok here's the thing - I have read thousands of comments throughout the forums and sites comparing the two and it's mixed bag regarding sound difference if it's any. Due to the thx amp maybe a slight difference but if I decide to go with the BTR 7 it will be mainly for two reasons - the screen which is cool upgrade over the BTR5 and the 4.4 port which is more future proof than the one in the BTR5. Imo wireless charging is not huge upgrade and won't be using it and the form factor is bulky and troublesome for people but it's fine by me 😜


----------



## FiiO

ddlo said:


> i listened mostly to streaming service so i mostly used my phone for playing music.  i got the ifi go blu first to find a cure to the usb dac/amp burning way too many battery life from my phone.  the device is amazingly small, power and with very long battery life.
> 
> i however was itching to get more power and wish to get the btr7 (i've used m11pro, m15 and m17 and has been a loyal fiio fans  ).  i bought a btr7 2nd for that very reason.  the thx amp produces familiar sound with authority.  but there're also quite a few things that the btr7 trails behind the ifi go blu:
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback.
1. Follow the operation design of BTR5: 
*Entering menu: *While the device powers on and not on the menu page, hold the power button for about 2 seconds.
*Exit menu: *Hold the power button for about 2 seconds on the menu page.
*Switch submenus:* Short press button volume +/- on the menu page.
But we will also try to report your feedback to the engineer. 
2. For 32ohm headphone, the SE output power for BTR7 is just 5mW lower than the go blu, and the bal output power is higher. 
3. Battery life for BTR7 is about 9hs(AAC, 3.5mm output)
4. It is suggested to set the volume of the phone to the maximum, and control the volume via the BTR7, which is convenient and can acquire better sound quality.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

scracy said:


> Seems like FiiO are staying awfully quiet regarding their BTR7 case with a clip 🤔


Dear friend,

We have reported the requirement to the product manager again. Maybe they need some time to assess still.

Best regards


----------



## rab900

I use ifi GO Blu with my Fostex TH610. The ifi smoothes TH610 treble peak a bit up but i think its lacking in resolution and soundstage, so i use Xspace.
The center image is a bit off then. There is a "dead zone". I'm thinking about getting BTR7. Someone compared GO Blu vs. BTR7?


----------



## hleonz

Newbie here, I just tried connecting BTR7 to my macbook pro with the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable. The laptop did not detect BTR7 until I realized there is arrow in the cable. Switched the cable's direction, and it works now.

Now I wonder if the cable is plugged in a wrong direction, will it cause any damage to the laptop / BTR7 USB-C port?
Otherwise, BTR7 sounds great!


----------



## scracy

hleonz said:


> Newbie here, I just tried connecting BTR7 to my macbook pro with the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable. The laptop did not detect BTR7 until I realized there is arrow in the cable. Switched the cable's direction, and it works now.
> 
> Now I wonder if the cable is plugged in a wrong direction, will it cause any damage to the laptop / BTR7 USB-C port?
> Otherwise, BTR7 sounds great!


Welcome to Head-Fi I doubt that you have done any damage to the laptop or BTR7 🙂


----------



## newworld666 (Oct 20, 2022)

rab900 said:


> I use ifi GO Blu with my Fostex TH610. The ifi smoothes TH610 treble peak a bit up but i think its lacking in resolution and soundstage, so i use Xspace.
> The center image is a bit off then. There is a "dead zone". I'm thinking about getting BTR7. *Someone compared GO Blu vs. BTR7?*


I use both dongle in BT receiver mode almost every day...

1) The GO blu is used with less sensitive IEM (Vision Ears EXT) or Headphones (Sony Z7M2) due to some permanent little background amp hiss with the Beyerdynamic Xelento. But the Go Blu battery playing time is between 10 to 12 hours (depending on the volume level) which means usable for a full working day. I also like to use the sound DSP sometimes at a very low volume level (like an old Loudness feature). The Go blu scroll wheel is far more confortable to control playing and volume than BTR7 buttons.

2) The BTR7 is totally hiss free with all my IEMs (including Xelento), sound quality is rather impressive for a BT receiver dongle (same level as my usual Sony WM1A). Unfortunately, the battery playing time is between 6 to 7 hours.  The BTR7 is a bigger and heavier dongle than the Go blu, though I can still use this usually for sleeping every night (with the Xelento) hanged on the collar of my sleeping T-Shirt (with a small money clip fixed on the BTR7 with a double side tape) .

Both are very good and convincing BT receiver dongles (better than my Qdelix 5K or ES100 MKII)... I never use these dongles connected with a USB-C cable to my phones/computers/tablets


----------



## Nas Volokin

I believe these arrows indicate whether the DAC can be used as data transmission or to be charged. So turning it the other way should charge the device, no harm indeed


----------



## rab900

@newworld666: Thanks! I hear some hiss using the pentaconn out, too. But don't bother me, when music is playing.
So, BTR7 sounds cleaner/more detailed then Go Blu? EQ could be useful for TH610 treble's peak.


----------



## newworld666

rab900 said:


> @newworld666: Thanks! I hear some hiss using the pentaconn out, too. But don't bother me, when music is playing.
> So, BTR7 sounds cleaner/more detailed then Go Blu? EQ could be useful for TH610 treble's peak.


Go Blu hiss is really annoying for me at very low level volume in the night for instance..
Apart from the little hiss with the Xelento, I like both sound quality and won't claim there is a noticeable SQ difference between the 2.. maybe BTR7 can go further then the Go Blu due due to some more power available for some more power demanding headphones.

I never use dongle's EQ, as I prefer to use Poweramp EQ, Wavelet, Neutron ou UAPP EQ....


----------



## rab900

Thanks again! For me the SQ is much worse, than on my xDuoo XD05+... Okay, unfair comparision.
I could get a BTR7 lend from a friend of mine. I think it depends which HP you're using. I'm curious, will make some comparsions at myself.


----------



## Vijay74

newworld666 said:


> though I can still use this usually for sleeping every night (with the Xelento) hanged on the collar of my sleeping T-Shirt (with a small money clip fixed on the BTR7 with a double side tape)


That is more innovative than FiiO  designs!


----------



## reaperzero

so, the app only lets you modify the behaviour of the volume buttons. why cant we change how the play button works? btr3 has the option to double and triple tap to change tracks. and they basically have the same number of buttons


----------



## CasualListener000

RayMets1 said:


> I just picked these up, I really like them.They pair up nicely with the Focal Celestee.


Really? I find Mojo 2 underpowered for Celestee. Is BTR7 really that good?


----------



## iFi audio

newworld666 said:


> 1) The GO blu is used with less sensitive IEM (Vision Ears EXT) or Headphones (Sony Z7M2) due to some permanent little background amp hiss with the Beyerdynamic Xelento. But the Go Blu battery playing time is between 10 to 12 hours (depending on the volume level) which means usable for a full working day. I also like to use the sound DSP sometimes at a very low volume level (like an old Loudness feature). The Go blu scroll wheel is for more confortable to control playing and volume than BTR7 buttons.



Thanks for your feedback and I'm happy to read that you're happy with our dongle


----------



## CephDigital

So I've been using the BTR7 for about 3 weeks now and I think the one thing that lets it down is the battery life. 

Low gain on 15 volume using the 3.5mm jack and I have to charge it twice or even three times a day to keep it topped up. I do have it connected pretty much 24/7 to my phone for both music and YouTube though so I might be an extreme case for it but still, a little disappointing cause the sound is awesome for the price.

Since I'm out of the return period, I either will keep it or sell it and get a DAP...


----------



## Nas Volokin

CephDigital said:


> So I've been using the BTR7 for about 3 weeks now and I think the one thing that lets it down is the battery life.
> 
> Low gain on 15 volume using the 3.5mm jack and I have to charge it twice or even three times a day to keep it topped up. I do have it connected pretty much 24/7 to my phone for both music and YouTube though so I might be an extreme case for it but still, a little disappointing cause the sound is awesome for the price.
> 
> Since I'm out of the return period, I either will keep it or sell it and get a DAP...


In that regard is not much of a difference compared to BTR5 though the battery seems to be bigger. I do charge it constantly from my laptop too when I don't use it with my phone 😜


----------



## Johnfg465vd

CephDigital said:


> So I've been using the BTR7 for about 3 weeks now and I think the one thing that lets it down is the battery life.
> 
> Low gain on 15 volume using the 3.5mm jack and I have to charge it twice or even three times a day to keep it topped up. I do have it connected pretty much 24/7 to my phone for both music and YouTube though so I might be an extreme case for it but still, a little disappointing cause the sound is awesome for the price.
> 
> Since I'm out of the return period, I either will keep it or sell it and get a DAP...


Yes, battery could have been better. I recently went on a trip and for me, the battery only lasted for ~2 and a half hours. Admittedly, I was using a planar IEM (Hook-X) which requires a bit more power than other IEMs but still with 4.4mm Out @Low Gain & Boost set to "Off" I would have liked more battery life.

I ended up having to switch "On" the charge button which drained the phone's battery a lot but atleast I was able to continue listening to music.


----------



## romekbono

JamesFiiO said:


> How about this design ?


Any news?


----------



## CephDigital

Honestly if FiiO put the guts of the BTR7 in a phone, I'd buy it. Don't care if it'd be chonky, I'd buy it. 

Maybe parter up with someone like Asus and make a Zenphone or ROG phone audiophile edition...


----------



## banchuk

CephDigital said:


> Honestly if FiiO put the guts of the BTR7 in a phone, I'd buy it. Don't care if it'd be chonky, I'd buy it.
> 
> Maybe parter up with someone like Asus and make a Zenphone or ROG phone audiophile edition...


Yess! 

That would be great, and a volume wheel, like Marshall London had.


----------



## FiiO (Oct 21, 2022)

povidlo said:


> EQ is not working for me in USB DAC mode. Is it limited to BT only?


Dear friend,

EQ/PEQ is not supported in UAC 2.0 mode. In UAC 1.0 mode or Bluetooth mode, EQ/PEQ is supported.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.


----------



## scracy (Oct 21, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.


Clip looks great but please not in red, Miter already make a red case suitable for a lanyard, really no need for a lanyard on the official FiiO case just a clip 🙂 The first case with a clip you came up with in black leather would be ideal.


----------



## CephDigital

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.


Clip looks good but please give other colour options. At least black 😅


----------



## ChrisOc

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.


It looks a bit bulky but quite sturdy. Given the size of the BTR7 it seems to be a good option. Something less bulky may end up being less sturdy, plus the lanyard remains in place, so all in all a good solution.

Two questions: 
1. How is the clip secured in place (not clear to me from the pictures) magnet, sown into the case, or riveted?

2. Is the clip detachable?

Thank you.


----------



## Vijay74

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.



Clip looks good! But should be in black or clear. Over time, if clear loses its clarity, then Black seems better option. Also would  be great if clip could be rotated as per convenience. -Thanks!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.


Looks good. Like others have mentioned black or grey (like stock case) colour options would look nice.

I'm slightly worried about the durability of that hook like patch at the top though, BTR7 is slightly heavy and I'm doubtful if the stitching with hold over time.


----------



## Vijay74

Vijay74 said:


> Clip looks good! But should be in black or clear. Over time, if clear loses its clarity, then Black seems better option. Also would  be great if clip could be rotated as per convenience. -Thanks!


I see clip side is Velcro attached to rest of the case body.. and can be replaced with non clip plane side.. so that makes it detachable though not in very convenient way  Also rotation doesn't seem possible. 
A&K XB10 uses clip in very clever way.  How about such rounded or squared slot based clip attachment?


----------



## potatopeanutella

I've been using my BTR7 for the past week. I had been using the Qudelix 5k previously, but found the sound quality lacking. After demoing the BTR7 for a couple of times, decided to purchase it since I was enjoying it a lot with my Moondrop Variations. Having played around with it for a week, I thought to contribute to the discussion here. So, I'm just going to throw in a few disorganized thoughts:

1. I think I'm in the minority who actually prefers the clipless case that comes with the BTR7. It works like a mini DAP that fits into my pocket. Allows my phone to be cordless on the go which is great. I don't find the BTR7 to be too large, in fact I find the size perfect. 
2. Sound quality is indeed quite satisfying. I have only ever owned the E1DA 9038D and the Qudelix 5k, so I can't make comparisons to other amp/dacs. The BTR7 sounds superior to the former 2 to my ears. It is also powerful enough to drive my HD6XX and Sundaras very comfortably. Really enjoying them with the BTR7.
3. Multi-pairing bluetooth seems to be an issue though. Not sure if it has been discussed before, but pairing the BTR7 with a 2nd device doesn't allow me to transit between the audio sources from the 1st device via media controls, without disconnecting from one source. It's weird, and does not work seamlessly by any means. Battery indicator level on the app 
4. PEQ (or lack thereof) doesn't bother me much, but the battery indicator level on the app seems to only indicate increments of 20% (e.g. 100%/80%/60% etc). I also wish that there was the actual number indicated on the device itself instead of having to check on the app.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

I can see that by attaching clip with velcro you are trying to make it universal so it can work with lanyard too, but it makes it quite bulky and honestly unsightly with and without clip as when detached you would see that velcro on the other side.
Original design was better, I am not sure why would anyone even want lanyard solution.
Also wouldn't thick leather like that affect operations of side buttons (power, volume).


----------



## EdgeDC

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.


I love it - including the red color!  However, I know not everybody wants a bold color like that (as shown from comments above), so I think that giving people a _choice_ of colors would be a good idea. At the very least, red and black.

To me, there's _so much_ black audio gear out there (including the BTR7 itself), that I always look for something a bit different, if given the choice.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## ChrisOc

Andrew_WOT said:


> I can see that by attaching clip with velcro you are trying to make it universal so it can work with lanyard too, but it makes it quite bulky and honestly unsightly with and without clip as when detached you would see that velcro on the other side.
> Original design was better, *I am not sure why would anyone even want lanyard solution*.
> Also wouldn't thick leather like that affect operations of side buttons (power, volume).


I have never used a lanyard on any device yet, but I am thinking of using it to hook the BTR7 (with a retractable hook) onto the outside of a bag when travelling, to keep it within reach. Unhook it and throw it into my bag when not in use. 

Makes life easier at stations, airports etc.


----------



## SenorChang8

Lol I’m the opposite. BTR5 has always been on a lanyard. Couldn’t imagine myself wearing it on belt clip. Will use it with lanyard when I eventually upgrade.


----------



## Currawong (Oct 22, 2022)

jjazzy said:


> I actually tried the BTR7 for a while and was actually dissapointed, I thought the sound somewhat hard and direct if that makes any sense. Not it’s not detailled but harsch or compressed in some way with IEM’s. It was connected through usb fully lossless audio tracks. Using se846.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Just really really curious if I am really one of the few who don’t like the sound signature of the btr7?


Some people, especially if you're used to a 'warmer' sound (to use the term quite loosely) wont like the sound from the low-end ESS DACs. To allow them to work at a lower power in portable devices, the quality of the digital filtering (and probably other things) is poorer, so they can sound harsher to some people. However, do check that your device was set to output the same sample rate as the file you were playing back. If there is a mismatch, poor quality re-sampling may partly to blame.


Alex May said:


> May I suggest you try BTR5 instead of BTR7? Just add a 2.5 to 4.4 adapter to it, such as ddHiFi's DJ44B, and you're good to go. I would never choose the BTR7 either, but the BTR5 comes in almost perfectly if it wasn't for the lack of a 4.4mm output.


I wouldn't suggest a BTR5 at all. Same, or similar DAC, same sound signature. Someone who found the BTR7 to be as he described it wont like the BTR5 at all IMO.


rab900 said:


> I use ifi GO Blu with my Fostex TH610. The ifi smoothes TH610 treble peak a bit up but i think its lacking in resolution and soundstage, so i use Xspace.
> The center image is a bit off then. There is a "dead zone". I'm thinking about getting BTR7. Someone compared GO Blu vs. BTR7?


That's something I should probably do. 


hleonz said:


> Newbie here, I just tried connecting BTR7 to my macbook pro with the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable. The laptop did not detect BTR7 until I realized there is arrow in the cable. Switched the cable's direction, and it works now.
> 
> Now I wonder if the cable is plugged in a wrong direction, will it cause any damage to the laptop / BTR7 USB-C port?
> Otherwise, BTR7 sounds great!


FYI, due to the many types of USB charging and data functions in the USB-C standards, some pins are used to indicate to the connected device what the cable is capable of. So, if you connect the "wrong" cable, all that will happen is that functions you may have expected wont be possible.


CasualListener000 said:


> Really? I find Mojo 2 underpowered for Celestee. Is BTR7 really that good?


If you find the Mojo 2 under-powered for headphones like that, you need at least a Q7, M17 or Hugo 2.  The BTR-7 is not a miracle device.  


CephDigital said:


> Honestly if FiiO put the guts of the BTR7 in a phone, I'd buy it. Don't care if it'd be chonky, I'd buy it.
> 
> Maybe parter up with someone like Asus and make a Zenphone or ROG phone audiophile edition...


People have been asking FiiO to make a phone for years. Problem is, the difference between making a DAP and a phone is likely too huge for FiiO to try and tackle. And while a few people might be OK with an excessively chunky phone, it wouldn't sell in the kind of numbers required for suppliers or partners to even want to bother working with them.


FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> EQ/PEQ is not supported in UAC 2.0 mode. In UAC 1.0 mode or Bluetooth mode, EQ/PEQ is supported.
> 
> Best regards


So, if the device is in UAC 1.0 mode, the set filters will be active when in USB mode?


----------



## Kean FiiO

Johnfg465vd said:


> Looks good. Like others have mentioned black or grey (like stock case) colour options would look nice.
> 
> I'm slightly worried about the durability of that hook like patch at the top though, BTR7 is slightly heavy and I'm doubtful if the stitching with hold over time.


Thank you for the correct reminder. Sorry we neglected to introduce how to use it. Please refer to the two pictures I added.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

How about just two types of cases, with and without clip, you can still keep ring for lanyard on both?
Because honestly this industrial strength thick velcro solution while ingenious is very unattractive and bulky.


----------



## romekbono

Andrew_WOT said:


> Very nice, agree on moving clip closer to the top suggestion.
> Sounds like we can also just glue money clip to existing case.


Thanks for the idea. 

I guess will be the easy way to have a proper case


----------



## Nick24JJ (Oct 22, 2022)

I just received my BTR7 today, I bought it to give it a try. Can anyone please tell me the meaning of what is showing in the main screen? Right now it shows LDAC 96K/24B.
Why does it show that when I have set the Bluetooth audio sample rate to 44.1kHz, in the Developer settings of my Android phone? @FiiO ?

My very initial impressions: comparing it with my Qudelix-5K, they both sound very close/similar = amazing! The BTR7 feels more powerful. The only downside for me is that the BTR7 needs to be in the same room with my phone to function properly. With the Qudelix-5K, I can leave my phone downstairs and go in all the rooms, upstairs, without losing connection, ever! Both set to LDAC 990/909 kbps.


----------



## romekbono (Oct 22, 2022)

hey, How can I use peq with the 3.3 version of fiio control ?  Any idea.;D.

On the v3.1 fiio control I was able to click on EDIT and change parameters 
V1.7.1 btr7


----------



## 106miles (Oct 22, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> I just received my BTR7 today, I bought it to give it a try. Can anyone please tell me the meaning of what is showing in the main screen? Right now it shows LDAC 96K/24B.
> Why does it show that when I have set the Bluetooth audio sample rate to 44.1kHz, in the Developer settings of my Android phone? @FiiO ?
> 
> My very initial impressions: comparing it with my Qudelix-5K, they both sound very close/similar = amazing! The BTR7 feels more powerful. The only downside for me is that the BTR7 needs to be in the same room with my phone to function properly. With the Qudelix-5K, I can leave my phone downstairs and go in all the rooms, upstairs, without losing connection, ever! Both set to LDAC 990/909 kbps.


I saw this on the Fiio website, not sure if it helps answer your ? - 

* When connecting the BTR7 to a mobile phone via Bluetooth, and switching the bit depth in the developer options of the mobile phone to other bit depth options, why would the BTR7still show 24bit?*

You will find that it will also display 24bit under SBC encoding. In fact, this 24bit refers to the audio processing bit depth after decoding through Bluetooth. It is not the same indicator as the bit depth in the developer option of the mobile phone, nor is it the same one as the track itself.

This is related to the internal DSP of the Bluetooth chip QCC5124. To exert the maximum performance and audio processing capability of the DSP, we have adopted the highest 24bit specification. All decoded Bluetooth audio will be processed in 24bit before sending to the ES9219 DAC.


----------



## 106miles

romekbono said:


> hey, How can I use peq with the 3.3 version of fiio control ?  Any idea.;D.
> 
> On the v3.1 fiio control I was able to click on EDIT and change parameters
> V1.7.1 btr7


Hold your finger down on the frequency fader and another screen should pop up.


----------



## romekbono

106miles said:


> Hold your finger down on the frequency fader and another screen should pop up.


Thanks.


----------



## supersesa

Which is a better buy: Cayin RU6 or BTR7?


----------



## Alex May

Kean FiiO said:


> Thank you for the correct reminder. Sorry we neglected to introduce how to use it. Please refer to the two pictures I added.


No, don't do it this way! The case will be damaged on the first day of use. And the velcro does not look good at all. It's abrasive, let alone it will damage the case after a couple of swapping attempts. There are lots of elegant designs, including this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002537902984.html. Another design: https://www.amazon.com.au/Cellet-Replacement-Removable-Spring-Clip/dp/B0012NVPTO?th=1

Make a socket for the clip at the back of the case. Or simply make a plain BLACK LEATHER case without any clip and we'll attach a third-party clip to it. Whoever does need it. Because some people have to permanently attach a clip to the back of the device itself. Some people attach it to the gray case instead in order to save the wireless charging functionality but for me it's an ugly case that I personally would never use at all.


----------



## scracy (Oct 23, 2022)

Kean FiiO said:


> Thank you for the correct reminder. Sorry we neglected to introduce how to use it. Please refer to the two pictures I added.


This design with the velcro is trying to be too many things for too many people and as such looks hideous. Velcro adds too much bulk, for those that want a lanyard Miter already make something for you in multiple colours (Black, Red, Blue). For those that want to retain wireless charging the existing included case as well as the after market case Miter case already does that. Please @FiiO just make a genuine leather case with a clip (like your first design) in multiple colours including black with the clip slightly higher up.


----------



## romekbono

scracy said:


> This design with the velcro is trying to be too many things for too many people and as such looks hideous. Velcro adds to much bulk, for those that want a lanyard Miter already make something for you in multiple colours (Black, Red, Blue). For those that want to retain wireless charging the existing included case as well as the after market case Miter case already does that. Please FiiO just make a genuine leather case with a clip (like your first design) in multiple colours including black with the clip slightly higher up.


+1 !


----------



## Nick24JJ

106miles said:


> I saw this on the Fiio website, not sure if it helps answer your ? -
> 
> * When connecting the BTR7 to a mobile phone via Bluetooth, and switching the bit depth in the developer options of the mobile phone to other bit depth options, why would the BTR7still show 24bit?*
> 
> ...


Thank you  
The same answer is also posted in the beginning of this thread, I just didn't have time to read it.

So, what do you guys suggest as the optimal settings for Bluetooth on an Android phone? Leave everything at the default? Just forcing LDAC to 990/909 kbps, maybe? My phone defaults to Adaptive LDAC bitrate.


----------



## scracy (Oct 23, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you
> The same answer is also posted in the beginning of this thread, I just didn't have time to read it.
> 
> So, what do you guys suggest as the optimal settings for Bluetooth on an Android phone? Leave everything at the default? Just forcing LDAC to 990/909 kbps, maybe? My phone defaults to Adaptive LDAC bitrate.


For best results use LDAC, go to developer options and force LDAC 990/909 kbps optimised for audio quality


----------



## Nick24JJ

scracy said:


> For best results use LDAC, go to developer options and force LDAC 990/909 kbps optimised for audio quality


Thank you, I will do that for when I will keep my phone in the same room. For now, I've set it to aptX Adaptive and I gained some more connectivity range. I can leave my phone to another room and still listen. But it cannot catch up with the Qudelix-5K, I can listen to that in any room or spot on my property, LDAC 990/909kbps. I appreciate the longer battery life and more power, though! Do you think that the BTR7 is capable to drive the HiFI Man Sundara or other planar magnetic headphones?


----------



## scracy

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you, I will do that for when I will keep my phone in the same room. For now, I've set it to aptX Adaptive and I gained some more connectivity range. I can leave my phone to another room and still listen. But it cannot catch up with the Qudelix-5K, I can listen to that in any room or spot on my property, LDAC 990/909kbps. I appreciate the longer battery life and more power, though! Do you think that the BTR7 is capable to drive the HiFI Man Sundara or other planar magnetic headphones?


I don't own either of those headphones so I'm not qualified to answer that question, all I can suggest is to try powering them from the BTR7 and see how you go 🙂


----------



## CephDigital

Nick24JJ said:


> Do you think that the BTR7 is capable to drive the HiFI Man Sundara or other planar magnetic headphones?


I'm using it with my Monolith M1570 at high gain, vol 20 and its plenty loud. So yes, I think it'll be fine for Sundara


----------



## Nick24JJ (Oct 23, 2022)

CephDigital said:


> I'm using it with my Monolith M1570 at high gain, vol 20 and its plenty loud. So yes, I think it'll be fine for Sundara


Thanks, good to know 

What is the benefit of the 4.4mm output versus the 3.5mm? More power and less electrical noise (if living in an electrically noisy environment)?

I had a couple of phone calls via WhatsApp, too. The quality of the call is great, as long as I am holding the BTR7 in front of me, in a steady position. If I will put it in my pocket or start moving around, the caller is hearing some screeching noises and feels to them like I am talking from another room or from further away. No worries about that, it's the same with my Qudelix + nothing can beat my UTWS5 when it comes to phone calls.


----------



## scracy (Oct 23, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Thanks, good to know
> 
> What is the benefit of the 4.4mm output versus the 3.5mm? More power and less electrical noise (if living in an electrically noisy environment)?
> 
> I had a couple of phone calls via WhatsApp, too. The quality of the call is great, as long as I am holding the BTR7 in front of me, in a steady position. If I will put it in my pocket or start moving around, the caller is hearing some screeching noises and feels to them like I am talking from another room or from further away. No worries about that, it's the same with my Qudelix + nothing can beat my UTWS5 when it comes to phone calls.


A balanced output will give you more power output, better overall sound quality in terms of stereo separation, reduced if not eliminated crosstalk since each channel has a dedicated ground and less electrical noise, though the later probably doesn't really apply to a relatively short IEM cable but you get the idea 🙂


----------



## Nick24JJ

scracy said:


> A balanced output will give you more power output, better overall sound quality in terms of stereo separation, reduced if not eliminated crosstalk since each channel has a dedicated ground and less electrical noise, though the later probably doesn't really apply to a relatively short IEM cable but you get the idea 🙂


Thanks, good to know  
Any particular cable you would suggest?
I will also have a look at the dedicated cable thread, here


----------



## scracy

Nick24JJ said:


> Thanks, good to know
> Any particular cable you would suggest?
> I will also have a look at the dedicated cable thread, here


Most of my IEM's are FiiO so they come with excellent cables to begin with, perhaps if you are looking for IEM cables look at the FiiO ones 🙂


----------



## Johnfg465vd

supersesa said:


> Which is a better buy: Cayin RU6 or BTR7?


I have owned both, they are both good when it comes to sound and it would be hard for me to recommend one over the other since they have different sound signatures and features. 

The RU6 being an R2R device is very musical and pleasent to listen to while the BTR7 is more linear and closer to being un-colored. The BTR7 resolves a bit better and has a bit more detail and clarity while the RU6 has wider soundstage, beautiful and full vocals but it's a bit hazy in the upper region compared to BTR7.

I sold my RU6 and kept BTR7 mostly cause of the extra features it has like internal battery and bluetooth connectivity. For me sound quality wasn't a top priority when considering between them as I had other more expensive DACs that are better than both. The RU6 was draining my phone's battery sooner and my Samsung Tab does not come with a Headphone jack so the BTR7's bluetooth input was more useful for me.


Nick24JJ said:


> Do you think that the BTR7 is capable to drive the HiFI Man Sundara or other planar magnetic headphones?


No just no. I already tried with Sundara (2020) & Edition XS (Balanced Out with both). It can get enough volume out of them but overall it cannot drive them to their full potential. The overall sound while loud enough is Bass anemic, thin and bright. Even the RU6 does not drive them well.


Nick24JJ said:


> What is the benefit of the 4.4mm output versus the 3.5mm? More power and less electrical noise (if living in an electrically noisy environment)?





scracy said:


> A balanced output will give you more power output, better overall sound quality in terms of stereo separation, reduced if not eliminated crosstalk since each channel has a dedicated ground and less electrical noise, though the later probably doesn't really apply to a relatively short IEM cable but you get the idea 🙂


What @scracy said. Although with the BTR7, I noticed that the difference between Balanced and Single-Ended while present, isn't that big as long as you are trying to drive IEMs that don't benefit from the extra power. Some of my previous gear with Balanced circuitry like Sparrow, Gryphon, BTR5... where much more softer and intimate from their Single-Ended Output compared to Balanced Output which had wider soundstage, better Imaging and clarity...


Nick24JJ said:


> Thanks, good to know
> Any particular cable you would suggest?
> I will also have a look at the dedicated cable thread, here



Try XINHS Cables, they are good value for money. I recently got one 8 core cable (If I remember correctly, attached Pic) from them and it has good build quality, better than other alternatives like KBear, Tripowin... and feels good in hand too. A bit heavy though so maybe look for less core count cables from them of that's an issue for you.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Johnfg465vd said:


> ...
> 
> No just no. I already tried with Sundara (2020) & Edition XS (Balanced Out with both). It can get enough volume out of them but overall it cannot drive them to their full potential. The overall sound while loud enough is Bass anemic, thin and bright. Even the RU6 does not drive them well.
> 
> ...


Oh, I see... So, according to your opinion, the BTR7 is not capable of driving planar headphones well? That is no good news... I got it yesterday to test it. I already have the Qudelix-5K. The only justifiable reason for me to keep it is if it could drive some good planar headphones. Currently, I do not own any, but I was planning to buy in the near future. Now I have the IEMs shown in my signature. The 7Hz Timeless sound great with the BTR7 (using the TRI Grace C cable and SpinFit 100+ tips). I have also tried my KLH Ultimate One with a XINHS 8-Cores Graphene cable. Sounds fantastic! Later today, I will also try my RAPTGO HOOK-X with their stock cable. I am sure they will sound great. 
But if it will not be able to drive a planar, I am not sure if I should keep it...

Thanks for your suggestion on XINHS. I know them, already using them, they are very nice


----------



## romekbono

scracy said:


> Most of my IEM's are FiiO so they come with excellent cables to begin with, perhaps if you are looking for IEM cables look at the FiiO ones 🙂





I recommend also cable from  iv music store via AE


----------



## Nick24JJ (Oct 23, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> I will also try my RAPTGO HOOK-X with their stock cable. I am sure they will sound great.


This appears to be a super nice combo!
_(Listening to Amazon Music Unlimited and local files via UAPP)_


----------



## Nick24JJ

romekbono said:


> I recommend also cable from  iv music store via AE


Link to the store, please?


----------



## romekbono

Nick24JJ said:


> Link to the store, please?


Here is the link : 

You can ask him custom with hakugei items

353,68 zł  73%de réduction | IvipQ – écouteurs Jinzhi, câble IEM 8 cœurs, graphène et 6N plaqué argent, MMCX/2PIN/QDC/2.5mm/3.5mm, prise pour ZAX AS12 AS16 C12
https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHgm5xf


----------



## Nick24JJ

@romekbono , thank you, I will have a look 

Hey guys, I have observed that the battery level indicator sometimes disappears. This occurred to me today, after connecting my HOOK-X to the 4.4mm connection. Has anyone else observed this? So, I wake up the screen and the battery indicator is not there. If then, I will turn it off and on a couple of times, it appears again.


----------



## CephDigital

Nick24JJ said:


> Hey guys, I have observed that the battery level indicator sometimes disappears. This occurred to me today, after connecting my HOOK-X to the 4.4mm connection. Has anyone else observed this? So, I wake up the screen and the battery indicator is not there. If then, I will turn it off and on a couple of times, it appears again.


Yeah I've noticed this as well. A little annoying.


----------



## Nick24JJ

CephDigital said:


> Yeah I've noticed this as well. A little annoying.


Thanks for confirming, and no worries, just a little annoyance, as you say  
@FiiO , have a look, if you please


----------



## Johnfg465vd (Oct 23, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Oh, I see... So, according to your opinion, the BTR7 is not capable of driving planar headphones well? That is no good news... I got it yesterday to test it. I already have the Qudelix-5K. The only justifiable reason for me to keep it is if it could drive some good planar headphones. Currently, I do not own any, but I was planning to buy in the near future. Now I have the IEMs shown in my signature. The 7Hz Timeless sound great with the BTR7 (using the TRI Grace C cable and SpinFit 100+ tips). I have also tried my KLH Ultimate One with a XINHS 8-Cores Graphene cable. Sounds fantastic! Later today, I will also try my RAPTGO HOOK-X with their stock cable. I am sure they will sound great.
> But if it will not be able to drive a planar, I am not sure if I should keep it...
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion on XINHS. I know them, already using them, they are very nice


If you already like the Qudelix and are happy with it, then sure go ahead and get something that is better suited to drive demanding Headphones. Portable DACs like XD-05 Plus, Topping G5 and Hip-DAC2 are better options for planars.

Personally, I like the sound quality of BTR7 better than other Bluetooth Dongle DACs that I've tried like BTR7, XB10, BC3 so I've decided to stick with it for now.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

My Fav pairing at the moment.


----------



## ChrisOc

Nick24JJ said:


> Thanks for confirming, and no worries, just a little annoyance, as you say
> @FiiO , have a look, if you please


Nick,

There are a few minor software issues which I have faith that will be sorted out by Fiio with a bit of time. 

The important thing is thar the disappearing battery meter does not disrupt any function on the BTR7. You do not have to restart it, just press the top button once or twice. It will also reappear if you ignore it.

As I mentioned on another thread, the BTR7 powers my hard to drive Blon B20 Planar Magnetic headphones very well, indeed. The BTR7 passes the test in that, it does so with lots more volume left in the pot, if required and bass is not anemic, on the contrary, it pumps out good quality bass on the B20.

Remember to get your source (phone, tablet etc.) to full volume (less one notch) and control the volume you want on your BTR7.


----------



## Nick24JJ

ChrisOc said:


> Nick,
> 
> There are a few minor software issues which I have faith that will be sorted out by Fiio with a bit of time.
> 
> ...


Thank you, so much, Chris!!

Your reply, here and in the IMR thread, puts my mind at ease! Because I was feeling the purchase of the BTR7 as unjustifiable, since I already have the Qudelix-5K. But now I consider it as a very fine alternative, with a better battery life and different sound signature. Really happy to hear it will drive my IMR well, excited to learn that it can handle planar headphones, reasonably well. For the rest, I have the Mojo 2. Thank you for your advice, as well, regarding the volume. I always keep my sources to full volume but good to know about the minus one notch, for FiiO. Finally, I sincerely wish that @FiiO will listen to you, and sort things in [short] time. There are other devices, like the UTWS5 and the BTA30 Pro, waiting for firmware and driver updates...

All the best, Chris! 👍👍😊


----------



## Nick24JJ

Is there any way to set the BTR7 to default to LDAC 990/909 kbps, instead of having to go to the Developer settings of my Android phone and set it up each time?


----------



## scracy (Oct 25, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Is there any way to set the BTR7 to default to LDAC 990/909 kbps, instead of having to go to the Developer settings of my Android phone and set it up each time?


Short answer.. Nope  You can set the BTR7 to utilize LDAC through the FiiO app but as far as using a Samsung phone you need to change it in developer settings each time to LDAC 990/909 kbps otherwise the phone default to LDAC Best Effort (Adaptive Bit Rate)


----------



## Nick24JJ

scracy said:


> Short answer.. Nope  You can set the BTR7 to utilize LDAC through the FiiO app but as far as using a Samsung phone you need to change it in developer settings each time to LDAC 990/909 kbps otherwise the phone default to LDAC Best Effort (Adaptive Bit Rate)


Okay, thank you


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 25, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Is there any way to set the BTR7 to default to LDAC 990/909 kbps, instead of having to go to the Developer settings of my Android phone and set it up each time?


1.In the Fiio Control App, ensure LDAC is selected as one of your preferred codecs.

2. Then on your phone select Bluetooth (from the drop-down menu or settings). Click "details".





3. You should then get a listed of your paired Bluetooth devices. On that list you will find that with each device on the list there is a cog icon on the right.





4. Click on the cog icon to the right of the BTR7. You should then get another list, the last of which is a choice of codecs, select LDAC (or whichever codec you want) this sets the default codec on your BTR7 to LDAC.





Note: This makes LDAC the default codec on my Samsung Note 10 plus. I cannot say whether it applies to other phones.

Try it and let us know whether it works on your phone.


----------



## STE333

Nick24JJ said:


> Okay, thank you


If you go to settings and press search, type in Bluetooth it will come up, press it and it will take you straight to dev mode Bluetooth and will stay as a saved search, bit like a shortcut


----------



## Nick24JJ

Thanks a lot, guys, and especially @ChrisOc for posting the screenshots, but the BTR7 already defaults to LDAC on my phone. What I was actually asking is if it can default to LDAC 990/909 kbps. I know now that it cannot happen, I need to set it in the Developer settings each time but that is no problem for me. Thanks, anyway


----------



## Andrew_WOT

ChrisOc said:


> 1.In the Fiio Control App, ensure LDAC is selected as one of your preferred codecs.
> 
> 2. Then on your phone select Bluetooth (from the drop-down menu or settings). Click "details".
> 
> ...


It will still be Adaptive LDAC, not 990kbps, at least on Samsung. 
Not 100% sure that the difference between Adaptive and fixed 990kbps is actually audible, if signal is good, Adaptive should go up to 990kbps on its own.


----------



## ChrisOc

Andrew_WOT said:


> It will still be Adaptive LDAC, not 990kbps, at least on Samsung.
> Not 100% sure that the difference between Adaptive and fixed 990kbps is actually audible, if signal is good, Adaptive should go up to 990kbps on its own.


You are right, I misunderstood Nick's question as a request for LDAC as default (which he had set anyway) not what he axtually meant, which is LDAC at 990 kbps.

As to whether there is an audible difference between Adaptive LDAC and LDAC fixed at 990, i do not know if the difference is audible. I presume Adaptive LDAC fluctuates based on the file in use, which would suggest that at some point the difference may go up to and may even exceed 990kbps, but I am not sure I would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Oct 25, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Adaptive should go up to 990kbps on its own.


You are right 

_By default, LDAC audio bitrate settings are set to Best Effort, which switches between 330/660/990 kbps depending on connection strength _
Source

I think, when using the BTR7, I won't bother fixing it in the Developer Settings anymore, because due to its short Bluetooth range, I am carrying my phone in my other pocket, anyway.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Link from wikipedia article you posted.
https://www.soundguys.com/ldac-ultimate-bluetooth-guide-20026/
Seems like most phones actually default to 660kbps, with only LG V30 going to full 990.



> It’s no wonder why the 990kbps setting is rarely used, as there’s a chance of stuttering just below -60dBm, making a reliable connection difficult.


----------



## Hanesu

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer this clip for your BTR7? Looking forword to your feedback or suggestion.


Even some others seem to have a different opinion, me personally, I really like this creative idea of a velcro based case with interchangeable clip! ☺️👍 I would buy it!


----------



## Hanesu (Oct 26, 2022)

Just got a used BTR7 for a good price and could now extensively compare it to my Go Blu, UP5 and (in this case from memory) to other dongles I used to own. While I still think sq differeces between those devices are really small, I can say with confidence that what sets the BTR7 apart is that it _very noticeably _distorts less at high volumes than the others. Both, the UP5 and Go Blu loose a bit of their instrument separation and smear things together at high volumes. Other than that, the UP5 and BTR7 sound much more alike than the Go Blu, that seems to have a slightly different (warmer) sound character. If you want more musical, go Blu, but then you have to get along with the slight hiss. If you want more neutral, go with one of the other two. In this case, you will have to decide between smaller and lighter, more ports (including 2,5!) but less capable at high volumes and with demanding phones (UP5) or the opposite (BTR7). Subjectively, the BTR7 feels the most like a „high quality hifi product“ for us nerdy audiophiles, due to its neutral, hiss and distortion free sound character in combination with its solid and heavy build.
By the way, the apps of BTR7 and UP5 are miles away from Qudelix and I don’t use them at all. EQ influences sq on both, UP5 and BTR7 imo, only the analog (?) implementation of the Go Blu (xBass and xSpace) rocks.
They all have their pros and cons. I am planning on selling one and keep two, haven’t decided yet 😅


----------



## Nick24JJ (Oct 26, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Link from wikipedia article you posted.
> https://www.soundguys.com/ldac-ultimate-bluetooth-guide-20026/
> Seems like most phones actually default to 660kbps, with only LG V30 going to full 990.


On my phone, the Xiaomi POCO F2 Pro, leaving LDAC to best effect (adaptive bit rate) can get the bit rate up to 990 kbps. I've checked this using my Qudelix-5K, I am listening to it right now. On the Qudelix, I've set it like this: sample rate 96kHz, bits per sample 24 bit. As long as the phone is next to me, the bit rate stays constant at 990 kbps. Sometimes it fluctuates for a second but then returns back to 990. 

The amazing thing with my Qudelix is that I can leave the phone downstairs and be upstairs listening to music or move all around inside my property. With LDAC best effect, I am not getting any disconnections and the bit rate fluctuation is completely inaudible, nothing changes to the sound I am listening. With the BTR7, I need to have my phone with me or be in the same room with it. Why is this happening when the BTR7 has the same Bluetooth chip (Qualcomm QCC5124 Bluetooth System-on-Chip) as the Qudelix-5K?

One question, guys. Let's say that I forget the BTR7 charging overnight. Does it have any safety mechanism to stop charging after it will reach 100% battery level?


----------



## Nick24JJ

Nick24JJ said:


> One question, guys. Let's say that I forget the BTR7 charging overnight. Does it have any safety mechanism to stop charging after it will reach 100% battery level?


Anyone?
@FiiO ?


----------



## ChrisOc

Nick24JJ said:


> Anyone?
> @FiiO ?


This is entirely my assumption. 

Although the BTR7 does not get particularly hot during charging, it seems to me that when it gets to 100% the device gets cold, when plugged in. 

My guess is that at that point it is no longer drawing current so the likelihood is that it is designed to stop charging when it gets to 100% charge.


----------



## newworld666

Nick24JJ said:


> Anyone?
> @FiiO ?


When I charge the BTR7 with a 2500mha external battery pack  -> it stops charging when BTR7 is full (battery pack turns off) or even if the BTR7 is on connected by BlueTooth but not playing any music ! ..
It's becoming cold .. It's hot when it's playing music that's all.


----------



## 106miles (Oct 27, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Anyone?
> @FiiO ?



on the BTR7 main webpage:


----------



## Nick24JJ

Thank you, guys! I appreciate it! So, it automatically stops charging when the battery is full. I am charging it via USB.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Why when Im using the BTR7 usb connected, the MQA files always has OFS and same 44/32 unfolding?


----------



## PROblemdetected

jsmiller58 said:


> Question - when you listen to MQA, does the unit display the correct unfolded bit rate?  Mine (from Android phone) shows MQA, but always 48K, not the actual unfolded bit rate.  I am on the latest FW.


Sorry for late respond, but I didn't see the notification.

I dont usually play via usb, but recently try with cable + uapp/tidal and found the same issue. Always appear OFS when tries MQA


----------



## 106miles (Oct 28, 2022)

New Titanium BTR7 on Amazon. 10 dollars cheaper? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0BKKWYBFD/ref=twister_B09ZKGH199?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Chibs

Hey guys,
My BTR7 makes a noise and reboots it's self when used in conjunction with BTA30 Pro. I assumed this was a defect and swapped it out today with a new one.
Unfortunately, same issue on the replacement.  Has anyone experienced this and know of a fix?

Chibs


----------



## ChrisOc

Chibs said:


> Hey guys,
> My BTR7 makes a noise and reboots it's self when used in conjunction with BTA30 Pro. I assumed this was a defect and swapped it out today with a new one.
> Unfortunately, same issue on the replacement.  Has anyone experienced this and know of a fix?
> 
> Chibs



I neither have the BTA30 nor the Pro version (yet.....temptation in check for the moment) but my question is, does the reboot occur after a particular event or during some process, such as changing codecs?


----------



## Nick24JJ (Oct 29, 2022)

Chibs said:


> Hey guys,
> My BTR7 makes a noise and reboots it's self when used in conjunction with BTA30 Pro. I assumed this was a defect and swapped it out today with a new one.
> Unfortunately, same issue on the replacement.  Has anyone experienced this and know of a fix?
> 
> Chibs


Hi, even though I own the BTA30 Pro for a few months now, I very rarely use it because I am waiting to buy a desktop computer and permanently connect it. Today, I've connected it to one of my laptops and for the few hours I am now listening (LDAC), I have not observed anything unusual. I know it is very little time to test, though.

What I have observed is that skipping to next/previous track on the BTR7 does not work. Volume up/down and pausing the track, work. Next/previous track does not work.
I am listening to Amazon Music Unlimited using the App on my laptop. I am also using SounDevil (player) using local .WAV files. Next/previous works fine when connected to my phone, of course.

@FiiO , why is Next/Previous track not working, when BTR7 is connected to the BTA 30 Pro?

In any case, the sound is amazing and, more importantly for me, the combination BTA 30 Pro + BTR7 appears to have a bit more Bluetooth connectivity strength, compared to my BTR7 + my phone. This is important for me as I am using all these devices to listen to music in the best possible quality, while moving around the house doing various things.

PS: to be honest, my BTR7 stopped playing one time, in the few days I have it. I am always using it with my phone on me or in the same room. It just stopped playing. I rebooted and it worked again. This happened one time.


----------



## Chibs

ChrisOc said:


> I neither have the BTA30 nor the Pro version (yet.....temptation in check for the moment) but my question is, does the reboot occur after a particular event or during some process, such as changing codecs?


It just happens randomly but each and every time I use it. 
I have been using LDAC exclusively because it sounds the best to my ears. Tried factory reseting both devices, turning off "Boost mode". Nothing seems to work.


----------



## Nick24JJ

@Chibs , does Next/Previous song work for you on your BTR7, when paired to your BTA30 Pro? Mine does not work.


----------



## Chibs

Nick24JJ said:


> @Chibs , does Next/Previous song work for you on your BTR7, when paired to your BTA30 Pro? Mine does not work.


I don't know TBH. I just use this setup to watch TV in bed so my wife doesn't hit me 🤣.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Chibs said:


> I don't know TBH. I just use this setup to watch TV in bed so my wife doesn't hit me 🤣.


Ouch! I see! Well, no worries, I've emailed FiiO Support so we will see


----------



## Hanesu (Oct 30, 2022)

Hanesu said:


> Just got a used BTR7 for a good price and could now extensively compare it to my Go Blu, UP5 and (in this case from memory) to other dongles I used to own. While I still think sq differeces between those devices are really small, I can say with confidence that what sets the BTR7 apart is that it _very noticeably _distorts less at high volumes than the others. Both, the UP5 and Go Blu loose a bit of their instrument separation and smear things together at high volumes. Other than that, the UP5 and BTR7 sound much more alike than the Go Blu, that seems to have a slightly different (warmer) sound character. If you want more musical, go Blu, but then you have to get along with the slight hiss. If you want more neutral, go with one of the other two. In this case, you will have to decide between smaller and lighter, more ports (including 2,5!) but less capable at high volumes and with demanding phones (UP5) or the opposite (BTR7). Subjectively, the BTR7 feels the most like a „high quality hifi product“ for us nerdy audiophiles, due to its neutral, hiss and distortion free sound character in combination with its solid and heavy build.
> By the way, the apps of BTR7 and UP5 are miles away from Qudelix and I don’t use them at all. EQ influences sq on both, UP5 and BTR7 imo, only the analog (?) implementation of the Go Blu (xBass and xSpace) rocks.
> They all have their pros and cons. I am planning on selling one and keep two, haven’t decided yet 😅


I would like to add some impressions UP5 vs BTR7: I still think these two sound very similar, but after listening closely, I realized that the BTR7 for sure pronounces mid bass a tiny bit more. That leads to that it overall sounds a little "meatier" while the UP5 a bit cleaner and very slightly thinner (just in relation to eachother, I would not call any of them sounding thin in general). I honestly can`t tell which I prefer, it really depends on the earphone and music.


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 30, 2022)

Hanesu said:


> I would like to add some impressions UP5 vs BTR7: I still think these two sound very similar, but after listening closely, I realized that the BTR7 for sure pronounces mid bass a tiny bit more. That leads to that it overall sounds a little "meatier" while the UP5 a bit cleaner and very slightly thinner. I honestly can`t tell which I prefer, it really depends on the earphone and music.


The problem with comparisons is that you can only give a fair comparison with a complete chain, which is source, DAC and Amplifier (in this case one unit DAC/Amp) and your output, in other words, earphones or headphones (monitors).

The only change in the chain will be the devices you are comparing. The problem is that we use different monitors, some of them will synergise well on one device and not the other. Some would appear to have more bass on the BTR7 and not the UP5 and vice versa.

In addition to all that you factor in personal preferences, and some believe they like lots of bass but until they hear the presentation of each device on their chain they cannot say for sure.

My point is each test is different because it is synergy that matters and the headphones or earphones used for the test may not even replicate what the reader will use the device for.


----------



## Hanesu (Oct 30, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> The problem with comparisons is that you can only give a fair comparison with a complete chain, which is source, DAC and Amplifier (in this case one unit DAC/Amp) and your output, in other words, earphones or headphones (monitors).
> 
> The only change in the chain will be the devices you are comparing. The problem is that we use different monitors, some of them will synergise well on one device and not the other. Some would appear to have more bass on the BTR7 and not the UP5 and vice versa.
> 
> ...


Yeah, so many things are relative in our hobby - I 100% agree with you! 

But still comparisons can give a _direction_ that can help people to choose stuff.
For example, the BTR7 shows more midbass than UP5 with all of my IEMs - that already tells something, right?
In addition, (some) folks might be familiar with parts of my audio chain (see signature), so they can relate.

If we only came to this forum for total objectivity I guess it would be pointless? In my opinion comparisons are a lot more helpful than (pseudo!) "objective" descriptions because in the end it is all about putting things in relation with eachother _*just because *_they are subjective!


----------



## ChrisOc

Hanesu said:


> Yeah, so many things are relative in our hobby - I 100% agree with you!
> 
> But still comparisons can give a _direction_ that can help people to choose stuff.
> For example, the BTR7 shows more midbass than UP5 with all of my IEMs - that already tells something, right?
> ...


I totally agree with you, there has to be a starting point, on which the subjective view is then added. My aim was not to say comparisons are pointless. Mine was just point out the limitations.

I would not discount the value of comparisons.


----------



## quimbo

quimbo said:


> The MITER Case for FiiO BTR7 arrived today.  Not too bad, different feel than the OG case, the lanyard is not really "detachable", you have to untie a knot and slide it thru.  I'll be looking for something to replace that that has a way to pull apart the ends


Today is my first day using the lanyard.  it serves its purpose well, stacking 4 cords of firewood and its a much better experience hanging around my neck instead of inside a pocket


----------



## Hanesu

quimbo said:


> Today is my first day using the lanyard.  it serves its purpose well, stacking 4 cords of firewood and its a much better experience hanging around my neck instead of inside a pocket


Can you attach some pictures?


----------



## petyasb

Custom leather case with clip: https://www.instagram.com/p/Cj2aNaWKbvn/
The only case hand made in Russia


----------



## petyasb

I use BTR7 with the phone connected via Bluetooth LDAC 990 kbps, 16 Ohm headphones 3,5 mm plug, loudness 19, and it works fully charged less then 5 hours, do you think it is fine battery life?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

petyasb said:


> I use BTR7 with the phone connected via Bluetooth LDAC 990 kbps, 16 Ohm headphones 3,5 mm plug, loudness 19, and it works fully charged less then 5 hours, do you think it is fine battery life?


Seems normal to me, I get around the same battery life with IE300 using the 3.5 Out at around 30-35 Volume.

With Hook-X using 4.4 Out and close to 35-40 Volume, I get slightly below 4 Hours of Battery life.

From what I understood after reading a bit about the THX in BTR7, it's a bit hard on battery so... Battery life is a bit on the low side IMO. I personally like the sound quality here so don't mind it too much.


----------



## Alex May

In fact, this device is mainly for home use, not for travel. So battery life is not a big issue thanks to the instant availability of a charger. People just want to lie in their bed or walk between rooms and have an intimate musical experience in the highest quality possible. That's what this device is designed for, given its size, accessories and battery life, all acceptable for home use but not enough on the go.


----------



## ChrisOc

Alex May said:


> In fact, this device is mainly for home use, not for travel. So battery life is not a big issue thanks to the instant availability of a charger. People just want to lie in their bed or walk between rooms and have an intimate musical experience in the highest quality possible. That's what this device is designed for, given its size, accessories and battery life, all acceptable for home use but not enough on the go.


You are right that in most cases, the convenience of moving around at home makes the BTR7 a good device to have around.

However, for many short and not so short outdoor activities or journeys it is still a useful device. It is adequate for flights and train journeys, although I accept, European journeys are not quite as long as Australian and American journeys.


----------



## quimbo

Hanesu said:


> Can you attach some pictures?


Pictures here


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Hi, even though I own the BTA30 Pro for a few months now, I very rarely use it because I am waiting to buy a desktop computer and permanently connect it. Today, I've connected it to one of my laptops and for the few hours I am now listening (LDAC), I have not observed anything unusual. I know it is very little time to test, though.
> 
> What I have observed is that skipping to next/previous track on the BTR7 does not work. Volume up/down and pausing the track, work. Next/previous track does not work.
> I am listening to Amazon Music Unlimited using the App on my laptop. I am also using SounDevil (player) using local .WAV files. Next/previous works fine when connected to my phone, of course.
> ...


Dear friend,

The BTA30Pro does not support the button adjustment in Bluetoothe headphone/amp when in TX mode. But we will report to the engineer to assess again whether they could achieve this function in later update.

Best regards


----------



## DeTinux

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Here is a feedback from a user has both BTR7 and Q3. For your reference:
> The BTR7 as a Bluetooth receiver which is smaller and ligher,  satisfies me a lot when using Bluetooth connection. The Q3 is bigger and does not support Bluetooth, but it is focus on the USB connection so the SQ will be better under USB connection.
> ...


Two questions about the BTR7:

1. Is the Q3 significantly warmer then the BTR7?

2. I have the Q3 and I am in doubt about a more portable solution. Either the BTR7 or an M11S. How much do both differ in sound quality and tuning? I know it’s apples and oranges, but I just want something that sounds more or less like the Q3, yet more portable.


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTA30Pro does not support the button adjustment in Bluetoothe headphone/amp when in TX mode. But we will report to the engineer to assess again whether they could achieve this function in later update.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you for considering it. When I connect my BTR7 with my BTA30 Pro, Volume Up/Down and Pause (song) work fine on the BTR7. It is just skip Next/Previous song that does not work. 

In general, we are ALL eagerly anticipating your firmware updates and App updates for all of your devices! The BTR7, the BTA30 Pro, the UTWS5 and more.
Really looking forward to it!


----------



## anmolkakkar

Hi Fiio Team,

I recently purchased FiiO BTR7 Android version (upgrading from my BTR3K). I am very pleased by its soundstage and volume but apparently there are quite a few software issues that are starting to take away the experience. I have already factor reset the device twice but it doesn't help. also, I'm on the latest firmware version as checked in the FiiO Control app. I am currently using it with my Samsung S22 Ultra and Sony Xperia 5 III (both on Android 12 using Poweramp music player latest app from playstore; set at 192KHz and 32-bit audio sampling).

1. When I play music for the first time connected via USB-C to phone, the audio works perfectly fine. But upon pausing the music for a few seconds in the app and/or opening another app (e.g Insta, youtube) which takes over audio from the previous app, the BTR7 play audio like a robot and misbehaves a lot. There is lot of static noise and I ALWAYS have to disconnect the cord and reconnect it. Then it plays just fine until this whole thing gets repeated. It happens many times a day and is quite frustrating honestly.

2. When playing the audio at 50-60% volume in the phone (BTR7 is set at 60), the BTR7 cuts off many frequencies for soft/low sound in the track and it seems like it is applying some sort of a filter to cut-off noises/silence and it plays audio in cuts until the signal in the track is loud enough to avoid that; as if some noise-cancelling is happening in the background which cuts audio waves below a certain threshold. This is very frustrating for soft music that one plays at 50-60% volume in the night and cannot hear many subtle tunes because of that. It seems to only happen when connected over USB-C to the phone. When connected over Bluetooth mode, it works fine (probably because it adds some noise which it treats like a signal and hence doesn't cut it out).

Kindly prioritise fixing those two issues as it is seriously frustrating and takes away the entire experience of it being "premium".


----------



## Andrew_WOT

To get full dynamic range you should max out volume on the phone and control it via BTR7.
On the first issue, try to use UAPP for playback, native Android USB driver is so messed up, besides shared stream issues it also resamples everything to 48khz.
BT LDAC is fine and honestly virtually indistinguishable from USB SQ, stick with that.


----------



## FiiO

DeTinux said:


> Two questions about the BTR7:
> 
> 1. Is the Q3 significantly warmer then the BTR7?
> 
> 2. I have the Q3 and I am in doubt about a more portable solution. Either the BTR7 or an M11S. How much do both differ in sound quality and tuning? I know it’s apples and oranges, but I just want something that sounds more or less like the Q3, yet more portable.


Dear friend,

Sorry I could not tell about that since the SQ feeling is subjective.
You may read some reviews or check the feedback for BTR7 in our Aliexpress store to see whether it helps:
https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804287203725.html

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

anmolkakkar said:


> Hi Fiio Team,
> 
> I recently purchased FiiO BTR7 Android version (upgrading from my BTR3K). I am very pleased by its soundstage and volume but apparently there are quite a few software issues that are starting to take away the experience. I have already factor reset the device twice but it doesn't help. also, I'm on the latest firmware version as checked in the FiiO Control app. I am currently using it with my Samsung S22 Ultra and Sony Xperia 5 III (both on Android 12 using Poweramp music player latest app from playstore; set at 192KHz and 32-bit audio sampling).
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

1. Are you using some APPs support USB exclusive mode while some not at the same time? If yes, please try to exit the apps with USB exlusive mode support before entering the other APPs to see whether it helps?
2. Would you mind trying to set the mobile phone to highest volume, then adjust the volume via the BTR7 instead? 

Best regards


----------



## anmolkakkar

FiiO said:


> 1. Are you using some APPs support USB exclusive mode while some not at the same time? If yes, please try to exit the apps with USB exlusive mode support before entering the other APPs to see whether it helps?


Well this is largely very inconvenient to do so when you are in an app (listening to music) and use the recents menu of the phone to switch into another app which takes over the audio control. I see this is as an excuse to not fix something vs. use asking me to use my phone differently. This should be fixed in the software where it should be seamless regardless of the app I use. I am only using Poweramp/Rocket Music Player/Built in music player on both my phones and whichever app I use, this issue pops up everytime I pause the audio and switch into another app like Insta, Youtube, etc.

2. Would you mind trying to set the mobile phone to highest volume, then adjust the volume via the BTR7 instead?
For this, I have set an equalizer for many types of audio files in these apps, so blowing up the audio to a full volume distorts the audio even if I have to then manage from BTR7. This is also not an ideal solution either. It wokrs only when I keep the equaliser FLAT in my phone, crank up the volume and then control it via BTR7. This never happened in my BTR3K and it was always on full volume and I used my phone to control the same.


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 2, 2022)

quimbo said:


> Pictures here


Haha, I meant pictures of your unit, because real life pictures always give a better impression of a product than commercial pictures  But you know what, now I can do that by myself because actually I have purchased one and really like it! Definitely nicer looking than the boring grey stock case. In addition, the leather (?) of the Miter case feels really soft and smooth!


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 2, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> How do you like the BTR7 with white colour?


If you ask me, that looks fantastic! Just realized it would fit perfectly to my Fir Audio VxV (see picture in my post above)!


----------



## Hinomotocho

Someone enquired on the IER-Z1R thread about pairing with a bluetooth adapter so I did a quick test with my BTR7 and shared this picture. I found them to be a good pairing, not just for sound, the grey case was a great match too.


----------



## BrokenHill

Hi.
I was tempted to buy it, but I have seen that it has a high output impedance for what is usually normal (2.8 ohm bal) and the impedance of the headphones to be connected is recommended to be greater than 16 ohm. There is also the recommendation not to connect headphones with less than 8 times the output impedance. One of the headphones that I listen to the most, and that I would use with the btr7, would be the 8ohm Yanyin Moonlight. Has anyone been able to try these, or another low impedance model with the fiio?


----------



## stuck limo

I'm sure others have mentioned this, but the BTR7 > 4.4 balanced > Sennheiser 600 sounds SO GOOD. I've been listening to this combo a lot recently and I cannot find any complaints. It sounds very clean and accurate And powers the Senns beautifully. (using Spotify aptX, generally) @FiiO I hope you guys can bump up the experience for the new BTR whenever it comes out. 

also I want to say @FiiO has some of the BEST promo / marketing materials in the business. Whoever designs their marketing aesthetic is incredible. Give them a raise.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Nov 3, 2022)

New firmware: V1. 85 - just achieved a successful online upgrade


----------



## scracy (Nov 3, 2022)

@FiiO just "upgraded" to firmware version 1.85 and now there no option to enter the settings menu on the BTR7 by pressing button "A" for 2 seconds, BTR7 just powers down. Also the link for previous firmware version has been removed so I cant even revert back to the old firmware.

EDIT: OK so for those about to upgrade firmware to V1.85 make sure you have the latest version of the FiiO control app installed V3.3 otherwise you wont have access to menu operations because by default neither option is ticked yet with neither box ticked for wake screen the usual method still works why FiiO why?????


----------



## FiiO

scracy said:


> @FiiO just "upgraded" to firmware version 1.85 and now there no option to enter the settings menu on the BTR7 by pressing button "A" for 2 seconds, BTR7 just powers down. Also the link for previous firmware version has been removed so I cant even revert back to the old firmware.


Dear friend,

1. You could press hold the power button for 1s to enter the menu.
And you could switch to 'double click the power button' for menu operation in the FiiO Control app now:



2. We did not remove the 1.71 firmware download link for BTR7. If you fail to download it, you could try another browser for help.
Best regards


----------



## FiiO

The new firmware V1.85 for FiiO BTR7 is now available!​
*The following changes and improvements have been made to the FW1.85:*

1. Added a new function of 2 levels of self-defined EQ;

2. Added a new function of displaying connected devices(You could view the connected/disconnected devices from 'device list' option in the menu of BTR7);

3. Added a new function of auto-disabling Bluetooth under UAC mode;

4. Added a new function of 'Wake up the screen'(You could switch between 'Any button' and 'Power button only' to wake screen via the FiiO Control app. 'Any button' is set as default);

5. Added a new function of 'Menu operation'(You could switch between 'Press and hold the power button for 1s' and 'Double click theower button' for menu operation via the FiiO Control app. 'Press and hold the power button for 1s' is set as default);

6. Improved the function of UI interaction of EQ;

7. Miscellaneous bug fixes.


*Note: Please update the FiiO Control to latest version first. 


BTR7 firmware download: Click here

How to upgrade the BTR7: Click here*


----------



## scracy

Thanks @FiiO I worked it out myself, still doesnt explain why wake screen still functions yet neither box is ticked 🤔


----------



## Chibs

FiiO said:


> ​The new firmware V1.85 for FiiO BTR7 is now available!​
> *The following changes and improvements have been made to the FW1.85:*
> 
> 1. Added a new function of 2 levels of self-defined EQ;
> ...


Hey,
Does this firmware fix the unit rebooting itself when used in conjunction with bra30 pro on LDAC?


----------



## jsmiller58

Updated this morning and now the menus are in Chinese.  How do I restore English menus?


----------



## CephDigital

jsmiller58 said:


> Updated this morning and now the menus are in Chinese.  How do I restore English menus?


Hold the power button until the menu opens. Scroll down until you find the language option (it's in English the option thankfully). Change there.


----------



## CephDigital

FiiO said:


> 1. Added a new function of 2 levels of self-defined EQ;


Read this as one extra EQ profile. Colour me surprised when I see I now have 3 options for user EQ! Now all we need is the option to rename the profiles...


----------



## DeTinux

Hi Fiio, I appreciate you updating the device so much that I just decided to order one. Will be receiving it tomorrow


----------



## ChrisOc

DeTinux said:


> Hi Fiio, I appreciate you updating the device so much that I just decided to order one. Will be receiving it tomorrow


You have just bought a very good device.


----------



## FiiO

Chibs said:


> Hey,
> Does this firmware fix the unit rebooting itself when used in conjunction with bra30 pro on LDAC?


Dear friend,

Sorry no, we haven't reproduced this phenomenon. Does the issue happen when using other Bluetooth codec?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

DeTinux said:


> Hi Fiio, I appreciate you updating the device so much that I just decided to order one. Will be receiving it tomorrow


Dear friend,

Hope you could enjoy it.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

CephDigital said:


> Read this as one extra EQ profile. Colour me surprised when I see I now have 3 options for user EQ! Now all we need is the option to rename the profiles...


Dear friend,

We will try to report this feedback to the engineer again.

Best regards


----------



## Chibs

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry no, we haven't reproduced this phenomenon. Does the issue happen when using other Bluetooth codec?
> 
> Best regards


Switched to APTX HD and it’s not happening so far.


----------



## karhujanis

Dear @FiiO 
I have upgraded to new firmware today and now MQA does not show bitrate (various tracks from various artists from Tidal app on iPad air 5). 
Rebooted, factory reset done - issue is there. 
See attached photo.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

New feature to stop charging when battery at 80% to extend its life. Nice.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

106miles said:


> Hold your finger down on the frequency fader and another screen should pop up.


@FiiO , any chance to make PEQ activation more obvious, some edit button perhaps or at least hint.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Nov 5, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> New feature to stop charging when battery at 80% to extend its life. Nice.


Sony Walkmans have had the setting for years but are at 90%, considering the battery life is not that long for the BTR7 in some scenarios might 80% be a bit limiting?

I'm very happy with this update. The online update was a cinch as I dislike having to connect cables and run update installers. I missed the double-click options that the BTR5 had so those new options are very welcome. I'm only using it for TV audio currently but feel this update has raised it to a level that feels like an upgrade to BTR5.


----------



## anmolkakkar

Where is the battery charge limiting feature on BTR7? I cant find it anywhere in the settings or in the FiiO control app.


----------



## newworld666

anmolkakkar said:


> Where is the battery charge limiting feature on BTR7? I cant find it anywhere in the settings or in the FiiO control app.



On my sample, it's the first line called "battery protection" in the main menu .. it set limit of charging to 80% max


----------



## anmolkakkar (Nov 5, 2022)

Do you mind sharing a screenshot of it? In my unit there is nothing like such in v1.85.

@FiiO are there different software version being released to different users? My machine is bought in India and has the version 1.85 as downloaded from the FiiO control app's "Online Upgrade" option.


----------



## Hinomotocho

anmolkakkar said:


> Do you mind sharing a screenshot of it? In my unit there is nothing like such in v1.85.
> 
> @FiiO are there different software version being released to different users? My machine is bought in India and has the version 1.85 as downloaded from the FiiO control app's "Online Upgrade" option.


Is your Fiio control app up to date?


----------



## anmolkakkar (Nov 5, 2022)

Is it in the FiiO control app vs. the unit itself?
I have the v3.3 which is the latest in the Google Play Store.
I must have gone blind. Found it as the first option in the FiiO control app - Battery Protection ON/OFF. Sorry for the false alarm. 😅


----------



## Johnfg465vd

I really like that Fiio implemented a battery protection feature and the ability to "disable" display turning on when pressing volume buttons. I fiddle with the volume a lot, mostly when a new track starts playing so this should extend the battery life a tiny bit for me.


----------



## fujio001

This is an interesting device. I received my unit two days ago and updated to v1.85. I am pairing it with am Iphone 13 and using a set of P1Max. When in wired mode, it makes a crackling noise when changing tracks for a 1-3 seconds. The crackling/distortion is mostly associated with the screen being on. When it is on and a track is changed, you can see the scree glitch a bit. This correlates with the crackling/distortion I hear. It also crackles at the beginning of some tracks even when the screen is off. Wireless performance is good and there are no issues. 

Anyone else have the same experience in wired mode? I am seriously thinking about returning this and trying out a Topping G5.


----------



## karhujanis

fujio001 said:


> This is an interesting device. I received my unit two days ago and updated to v1.85. I am pairing it with am Iphone 13 and using a set of P1Max. When in wired mode, it makes a crackling noise when changing tracks for a 1-3 seconds. The crackling/distortion is mostly associated with the screen being on. When it is on and a track is changed, you can see the scree glitch a bit. This correlates with the crackling/distortion I hear. It also crackles at the beginning of some tracks even when the screen is off. Wireless performance is good and there are no issues.
> 
> Anyone else have the same experience in wired mode? I am seriously thinking about returning this and trying out a Topping G5.


I have the same issue when playing various mqa and non-mqa tracks from Tidal app on iPad Air 5 and iPhone 13 pro max.


----------



## fujio001

karhujanis said:


> I have the same issue when playing various mqa and non-mqa tracks from Tidal app on iPad Air 5 and iPhone 13 pro max.


I would like to use a portable DAC/amp in both wired and bluetooth modes. Any suggestions on other units that fit the bill?


----------



## anmolkakkar

fujio001 said:


> This is an interesting device. I received my unit two days ago and updated to v1.85. I am pairing it with am Iphone 13 and using a set of P1Max. When in wired mode, it makes a crackling noise when changing tracks for a 1-3 seconds. The crackling/distortion is mostly associated with the screen being on. When it is on and a track is changed, you can see the scree glitch a bit. This correlates with the crackling/distortion I hear. It also crackles at the beginning of some tracks even when the screen is off. Wireless performance is good and there are no issues.
> 
> Anyone else have the same experience in wired mode? I am seriously thinking about returning this and trying out a Topping G5.


I also get crackling/static/robotic noises when switching app on S22 Ultra, when turning off audio and then turning off screen, and then turning audio back on in any app. But it is solved by re-plugging the C-to-C cable and it reappears when the same scenario happens. Very annoying.


----------



## fujio001

anmolkakkar said:


> I also get crackling/static/robotic noises when switching app on S22 Ultra, when turning off audio and then turning off screen, and then turning audio back on in any app. But it is solved by re-plugging the C-to-C cable and it reappears when the same scenario happens. Very annoying.


Anyone have any idea what is causing the crackle?


----------



## moisespr123

Chibs said:


> Switched to APTX HD and it’s not happening so far.


Glad that I'm not the only one with the LDAC issue, but I have the original BTA30. 

Can't believe FiiO has not acknowledged this issue that is clear to be happening with this combination.

As you mentioned, using AptX HD doesn't trigger this issue.


----------



## MarkF786

The BTR7 seems to have “next track” and “previous track” backwards; my mind correlates ”+” with next track, and “-“ with previous track, but FiiO swapped it.  I seem to recall other FiiO products doing this as well, while most other vendors’ products work the way I expect.

It would be great to have this configurable.  Otherwise, I have to always remember the BTR7 operates in the opposite way than I’d expect.

Does this bother others as well, or am I in the minority?


----------



## Chibs (Nov 6, 2022)

moisespr123 said:


> Glad that I'm not the only one with the LDAC issue, but I have the original BTA30.
> 
> Can't believe FiiO has not acknowledged this issue that is clear to be happening with this combination.
> 
> As you mentioned, using AptX HD doesn't trigger this issue.


Yea, it's been 3 nights using APTX HD and no resets. When I use LDAC, it happens at least once every night I use it. Sometimes 2 or 3 times.
    Here's what I want to try. I'm going to convert optical to coax with an adapter. Maybe the coax port gives me better luck? who knows.
I will say that APTX HD while more stable, doesn't sound as good as LDAC. Hopefully Fiio fixes this. If they do, this is a really nice combo to watch tv with using 4.4 balanced to my Sennheiser HD800s.

Chibs


----------



## moisespr123

Chibs said:


> Yea, it's been 3 nights using APTX HD and no resets. When I use LDAC, it happens at least once every night I use it. Sometimes 2 or 3 times.
> Here's what I want to try. I'm going to convert optical to coax with an adapter. Maybe the coax port gives me better luck? who knows.
> I will say that APTX HD while more stable, doesn't sound as good as LDAC. Hopefully Fiio fixes this. If they do, this is a really nice combo to watch tv with using 4.4 balanced to my Sennheiser HD800s.
> 
> Chibs


I don't think the optical to coax will make a difference. I do believe it is an encoder or decoder issue either on the BTA30 or on the BTR7. With my LC-BT2 and my BTR5 LDAC works without issues. This is only happening in the BTR7. 

It could be an LDAC decoder issue with the BTR7 since both the LC-BT2 and BTR5 as well as the BTA30 uses all the same main CSR8675 chip. The BTR7 uses a newer one and while I'm speculating, it could be an issue with the LDAC codec implementation FiiO is using in it.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

MarkF786 said:


> The BTR7 seems to have “next track” and “previous track” backwards; my mind correlates ”+” with next track, and “-“ with previous track, but FiiO swapped it.  I seem to recall other FiiO products doing this as well, while most other vendors’ products work the way I expect.
> 
> It would be great to have this configurable.  Otherwise, I have to always remember the BTR7 operates in the opposite way than I’d expect.
> 
> Does this bother others as well, or am I in the minority?


It bothers me a bit too. I remember the first few times of using playback controls where I'd press and hold the volume up button hoping for next track only to have the song start all over again. I've gotten used to it now but would definitely be happy if there is an option to toggle this in a later update.


----------



## Vijay74

MarkF786 said:


> The BTR7 seems to have “next track” and “previous track” backwards; my mind correlates ”+” with next track, and “-“ with previous track, but FiiO swapped it.  I seem to recall other FiiO products doing this as well, while most other vendors’ products work the way I expect.
> 
> It would be great to have this configurable.  Otherwise, I have to always remember the BTR7 operates in the opposite way than I’d expect.
> 
> Does this bother others as well, or am I in the minority?


Same here .. but now I do it from source (phone/PC)


----------



## FiiO

Johnfg465vd said:


> It bothers me a bit too. I remember the first few times of using playback controls where I'd press and hold the volume up button hoping for next track only to have the song start all over again. I've gotten used to it now but would definitely be happy if there is an option to toggle this in a later update.


Dear friend,

Since we found that most users prefer upper button for previous track and the lower button for next track, we did not change this design in BTR7. But we will report to the engineer to see whether they could add an option to select the opposite operation mode via the FiiO Control app. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Andrew_WOT said:


> @FiiO , any chance to make PEQ activation more obvious, some edit button perhaps or at least hint.


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the engineer for assessing about that.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

anmolkakkar said:


> Do you mind sharing a screenshot of it? In my unit there is nothing like such in v1.85.
> 
> @FiiO are there different software version being released to different users? My machine is bought in India and has the version 1.85 as downloaded from the FiiO control app's "Online Upgrade" option.


Dear friend,

Yes, some newer batchs have the v1.85 installed.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

scracy said:


> Thanks @FiiO I worked it out myself, still doesnt explain why wake screen still functions yet neither box is ticked 🤔


Dear friend,
There is a small problem with this option and the engineer are trying to fix it soon.
Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Chibs said:


> Switched to APTX HD and it’s not happening so far.


Dear friend, 
Thanks for the kind feedback. We have reported to the engineer and they are arranging to test more. Hope they could fix this issue soon.
Best regards


----------



## FiiO

karhujanis said:


> I have the same issue when playing various mqa and non-mqa tracks from Tidal app on iPad Air 5 and iPhone 13 pro max.


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the engineer to try and test about this first.

Best regards


----------



## MarkF786

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Since we found that most users prefer upper button for previous track and the lower button for next track, we did not change this design in BTR7. But we will report to the engineer to see whether they could add an option to select the opposite operation mode via the FiiO Control app.
> 
> Best regards


I’m curious, do most devices work that way in China?  Maybe it’s due to a cultural difference.


----------



## karhujanis

karhujanis said:


> Dear @FiiO
> I have upgraded to new firmware today and now MQA does not show bitrate (various tracks from various artists from Tidal app on iPad air 5).
> Rebooted, factory reset done - issue is there.
> See attached photo.


Dear @FiiO what about this issue?


----------



## fujio001

Has anyone else notice the BTR7 has a V shape sound signature? I can distinctly hear elevation in both the bass and treble where I did not hear it before. It sounds like way more than just filling frequencies out. On the P1Max IEMs, it makes the treble fatiguing.

I am thinking about the DAPs like the M11s or M11+


----------



## stuck limo

@FiiO 
It would be very nice if we could get the artist, album and song title information / runtime / progress bar to display on the BTR7.


----------



## scracy

fujio001 said:


> Has anyone else notice the BTR7 has a V shape sound signature? I can distinctly hear elevation in both the bass and treble where I did not hear it before. It sounds like way more than just filling frequencies out. On the P1Max IEMs, it makes the treble fatiguing.
> 
> I am thinking about the DAPs like the M11s or M11+


In a previous post several pages ago I mentioned that both ends of the frequency spectrum to my ears sound like they are slightly boosted, kinda like an old school loudness button, maybe only a couple of dB but noticeable. 
M11 plus does not boost any frequencies.


----------



## fujio001

scracy said:


> In a previous post several pages ago I mentioned that both ends of the frequency spectrum to my ears sound like they are slightly boosted, kinda like an old school loudness button, maybe only a couple of dB but noticeable.
> M11 plus does not boost any frequencies.


I am glad to hear the M11 plus does not have any kind o boost. I am seriously thinking about getting ones of those and returning the BTR7.


----------



## CephDigital

fujio001 said:


> I am glad to hear the M11 plus does not have any kind o boost. I am seriously thinking about getting ones of those and returning the BTR7.


I went from a BTR7 to an M11 Plus! If you have any questions about it, lemme know. I still have both. Although, I swapped for more battery life...


----------



## stuck limo

CephDigital said:


> I went from a BTR7 to an M11 Plus! If you have any questions about it, lemme know. I still have both. Although, I swapped for more battery life...


What's the difference in sound?


----------



## CephDigital

stuck limo said:


> What's the difference in sound?


There's not much but I do notice the M11 Plus sounds wider while the BTR7 sounds more enclosed. It's slight but I do notice it. This is with my Elegias


----------



## fujio001

CephDigital said:


> I went from a BTR7 to an M11 Plus! If you have any questions about it, lemme know. I still have both. Although, I swapped for more battery life...


How significant was the increase in sound quality? If I get a M11 plus, I am planning on using it primarily with Tidal.


----------



## CephDigital

fujio001 said:


> How significant was the increase in sound quality? If I get a M11 plus, I am planning on using it primarily with Tidal.


Not very. I would be perfectly happy with the BTR7 from a sound perspective. The M11 Plus is a slight upgrade.


----------



## domq422

Johnfg465vd said:


> Yes, battery could have been better. I recently went on a trip and for me, the battery only lasted for ~2 and a half hours. Admittedly, I was using a planar IEM (Hook-X) which requires a bit more power than other IEMs but still with 4.4mm Out @Low Gain & Boost set to "Off" I would have liked more battery life.
> 
> I ended up having to switch "On" the charge button which drained the phone's battery a lot but atleast I was able to continue listening to music.


Oof that’s interesting - I’m not sure how the timeless stacks up against the Hook when it comes to output power needed but I was listening to the timeless, 3.5mm out with the boost set to on as I clearly heard a difference between the two options and I was 2.5 hours in with 55% left With a listening volume hovering around 25%.


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends, I couldn't find the thread but someone kindly painted me here!

Anyway, here is the review of the BTR7 for anyone interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/review/29532/

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jsmiller58

CephDigital said:


> I went from a BTR7 to an M11 Plus! If you have any questions about it, lemme know. I still have both. Although, I swapped for more battery life...


Pretty different use models and costs. Putting sound quality aside, how do you feel about carrying around a DAP and phone compared to a BTR7 and phone?


----------



## MarkF786

I got the BTR7 on Sunday, and the Shanling Up5 yesterday.  So far the Up5 is looking much better:

- 3.5, 2.5 and 4.4 outputs cover all my needs for a portable DAC/amp
- a wheel to adjust volume, rather than push-button volume control
- sound quality close enough between the two; it’s hard to say which is ‘better’
- still enough power for ’phones like the HD6XX series
- a better ’next track’ / ‘previous track’ interface, common to other devices, rather than having to remember the BTR7’s idiosyncrasy 

I’m tempted to keep both, but last gen I went through the same dilemma and ended up being happy with the Up4 and returning the BTR5.

I prefer FiiO as a brand - but I wish they’d address the above points with their products, otherwise it seems the Shanling keeps beating them for my needs & preferences.


----------



## fujio001

CephDigital said:


> Not very. I would be perfectly happy with the BTR7 from a sound perspective. The M11 Plus is a slight upgrade.


I may experience a bigger difference since I am using an iPhone 13.


----------



## CephDigital (Nov 9, 2022)

jsmiller58 said:


> Pretty different use models and costs. Putting sound quality aside, how do you feel about carrying around a DAP and phone compared to a BTR7 and phone?


Eh it's not that bad compared to the BTR7. My right pocket is normally empty so I put the DAP there when I'm out while with the BTR7, I can put it in my left pocket with my phone and completely ignore it. If I stack it with my phone, it's really noticeable. Tried putting on my shoes with it stacked and it kept digging into me. Don't really notice it after a while when out though.

If the BTR7 had a clip case where I could attach it to my belt, I'd probably notice not using it more. Will say though, it's alot easier finding the right buttons through your pants with the BTR7 than the M11 
If you're used to carrying a battery bank, this is nothing.

Tldr, if you have a spare pocket it's fine. BTR7 is definitely more friendly on the go.


----------



## povidlo

@FiiO will it be possible for BTR7 to add support for newly announced MQair codec through a future firmware update?


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO is it possible to add a "Battery Low" whisper, like the UTWS5 has, when the battery is low on the BTR7?


----------



## Leonne (Nov 9, 2022)

just got a btr7. i cant even check what version is mine neither i can download update?

where to set battery saver setting?








nothing happen when i press online update


----------



## anmolkakkar

Leonne said:


> just got a btr7. i cant even check what version is mine neither i can download update?
> 
> where to set battery saver setting?
> 
> ...


Check if you are on the latest FiiO control app (v3.3?). On that, connect to BTR7 via bluetooth and see the first option on the app once connected.


----------



## Leonne

anmolkakkar said:


> Check if you are on the latest FiiO control app (v3.3?). On that, connect to BTR7 via bluetooth and see the first option on the app once connected.


just got v1.85 from 3rd party. just in case everyone need this https://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=73287
the current fiio's download site is down

btw i agree with one of the post that mention that the new firmware has a bit boost on lower and higher end


----------



## FiiO (Nov 10, 2022)

povidlo said:


> @FiiO will it be possible for BTR7 to add support for newly announced MQair codec through a future firmware update?


Dear friend,

We will report to the engineer for assessing first.Thanks for the kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO is it possible to add a "Battery Low" whisper, like the UTWS5 has, when the battery is low on the BTR7?


Dear friend,

We have reported this feedback to the engineer for assessing. Thanks for the kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## Claypole

I’m really close to getting one of these, but am wondering whether it might be a bit ‘overkill’ for my use.

I previously used My Fiio M6 with my Grado Sr125i and Westone UM 30 Pro, and the set up sounded fine. However, the M6 died and I’ve been using my phone since then whilst deciding what to do next. Using the phone makes me appreciate just how good the M6 sounded.

Would the BTR7 improve my listening experience over the M6 to any real degree, or would the BTR5 do a decent enough job?


----------



## Leonne

Claypole said:


> I’m really close to getting one of these, but am wondering whether it might be a bit ‘overkill’ for my use.
> 
> I previously used My Fiio M6 with my Grado Sr125i and Westone UM 30 Pro, and the set up sounded fine. However, the M6 died and I’ve been using my phone since then whilst deciding what to do next. Using the phone makes me appreciate just how good the M6 sounded.
> 
> Would the BTR7 improve my listening experience over the M6 to any real degree, or would the BTR5 do a decent enough job?


honestly if you like how m6 sounds dont go here because sound signature is pretty different. I believe btr7 will be an upgrade in terms of resolution and background noise. Btr7 also having a very delicate tonal which IMO even more smoother than m11. Going from btr7 to m6 will make you think that your m6 sounds so crude and have less tonal control. however you might also think that btr7 sounded too flat and lifeless. 

long story short, that small guitar sound that you hear from far back, wont have the same energy compared to m6 unless you know how to do EQ.


----------



## Deathman666

Claypole said:


> I’m really close to getting one of these, but am wondering whether it might be a bit ‘overkill’ for my use.
> 
> I previously used My Fiio M6 with my Grado Sr125i and Westone UM 30 Pro, and the set up sounded fine. However, the M6 died and I’ve been using my phone since then whilst deciding what to do next. Using the phone makes me appreciate just how good the M6 sounded.
> 
> Would the BTR7 improve my listening experience over the M6 to any real degree, or would the BTR5 do a decent enough job?


If you don't need performance for demanding headphones, the BTR5 will do just fine.  It's smaller, cheaper and sounds exactly the same.


----------



## Claypole

Deathman666 said:


> If you don't need performance for demanding headphones, the BTR5 will do just fine.  It's smaller, cheaper and sounds exactly the same.


How do you find the Blutooth on the BTR5? I have read of some complaints about dropouts unless you have complete line of sight…


----------



## anmolkakkar

Claypole said:


> I’m really close to getting one of these, but am wondering whether it might be a bit ‘overkill’ for my use.
> 
> I previously used My Fiio M6 with my Grado Sr125i and Westone UM 30 Pro, and the set up sounded fine. However, the M6 died and I’ve been using my phone since then whilst deciding what to do next. Using the phone makes me appreciate just how good the M6 sounded.
> 
> Would the BTR7 improve my listening experience over the M6 to any real degree, or would the BTR5 do a decent enough job?


I'd suggest looking at BTR3K instead. It is much more compact, very portable and has extremely similar soundstage as BTR5 and is even cheaper than that.


----------



## Claypole

anmolkakkar said:


> I'd suggest looking at BTR3K instead. It is much more compact, very portable and has extremely similar soundstage as BTR5 and is even cheaper than that.


I have considered the BTR3K, but it only puts out 50mw at 32ohms, which is less than the 80mw from the Fiio M6.The M6 drove my Grados OK, but I wouldn’t really want less power.

 Plus, compactness and portability isn‘t a big priority for me. It would mainly be for static use, but needing a bit more flexibility than a desktop unit. This is why I’m looking closely at the BTR7.


----------



## anmolkakkar

Then go with BTR7. Its an amazing device with wonderful soundstage.


----------



## ChrisOc

Claypole said:


> I have considered the BTR3K, but it only puts out 50mw at 32ohms, which is less than the 80mw from the Fiio M6.The M6 drove my Grados OK, but I wouldn’t really want less power.
> 
> Plus, compactness and portability isn‘t a big priority for me. It would mainly be for static use, but needing a bit more flexibility than a desktop unit. This is why I’m looking closely at the BTR7.


The BTR7 is incredibly convenient and versatile, it is a go-anywhere, do-many- things device, a great (and for me, a permanent) companion. As to sound, to me, it has lots of power within its class and good quality and clean sound to me. In short, the BTR7 performs admirably. We all have different monitors which present slightly differently on various DSC/Amp devices. All I can say is with the many monitors I have in my possession, none have jarred with the BTR7, on the contrary, each set has paired very well with the BTR7.

If in doubt, buy in the UK so you can return it if you find it is not for you.


----------



## Claypole

Thanks for the replies, this is actually probably what I’ll be asking as a gift from Santa this year. It’s currently available on Amazon, and it would be returnable up until the end of Jan 2023.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Trying to update my BTR7 to the latest 1.85 firmware, taping on the Online update, and nothing happens. I have FiiO Control v3.3 and I've done a factory reset, as well.
Any ideas?


----------



## quimbo

Claypole said:


> How do you find the Blutooth on the BTR5? I have read of some complaints about dropouts unless you have complete line of sight…


I have both the 5 and 7 (and 3).  In my case I experience better Bluetooth connectivity on the 7 in terns of range


----------



## scracy

Nick24JJ said:


> Trying to update my BTR7 to the latest 1.85 firmware, taping on the Online update, and nothing happens. I have FiiO Control v3.3 and I've done a factory reset, as well.
> Any ideas?


Try to download firmware to your phone first from the FiiO site then do a "local update"


----------



## Nick24JJ

scracy said:


> Try to download firmware to your phone first from the FiiO site then do a "local update"


Thank you my friend, I have successfully upgraded to the latest firmware 
There must be some temporary issue with FiiO's servers, though, because when I tap on Online upgrade now, it does not show me, Already in the latest firmware, as it used to do.


----------



## Leonne

Claypole said:


> I have considered the BTR3K, but it only puts out 50mw at 32ohms, which is less than the 80mw from the Fiio M6.The M6 drove my Grados OK, but I wouldn’t really want less power.
> 
> Plus, compactness and portability isn‘t a big priority for me. It would mainly be for static use, but needing a bit more flexibility than a desktop unit. This is why I’m looking closely at the BTR7.


I agree with you, grado benefitted with more power, btr5 or shanling up4 (same core components, different tuning) as a middle ground will serve you good. 

Anyway regarding bluetooth connectivty, ive never tried any bluetooth tws/amp that can really connect from different room (yes including btr7), so dont expect too much and never go too far from your phone


----------



## Hanesu

There is another thing that the BTR7 really does better than all of the other BT dongles: multi point BT pairing! I had problems with almost any other dongle I have tried…but works flawlessly with the BTR7. Almost like an Apple device!


----------



## Leonne

my btr7 went from 80% ->40% in around 3-4 hours battery on high gain (40% volume)  is it normal or im just worry too much?i mean, my previous BT receiver can live for a week without charging


----------



## jsmiller58

Leonne said:


> my btr7 went from 80% ->40% in around 3-4 hours battery on high gain (40% volume)  is it normal or im just worry too much?i mean, my previous BT receiver can live for a week without charging


I think that is normal for the BTR7.

What similar devices last you a week with similar use?


----------



## CephDigital

Leonne said:


> my btr7 went from 80% ->40% in around 3-4 hours battery on high gain (40% volume)  is it normal or im just worry too much?i mean, my previous BT receiver can live for a week without charging


Normal. I have to charge it twice or thrice a day using 4.4mm boosted on high gain.


----------



## anmolkakkar

Mine on USB c-to-c, charge off, lasts for 3-4 hrs MAX (LDAC 384KHz/32-bit High gain mode). It warms up a lil too.

On BT LDAC mode, it lasts 6-6.5hrs on high gain.


----------



## Vijay74

Leonne said:


> just got v1.85 from 3rd party. just in case everyone need this https://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=73287
> the current fiio's download site is down
> 
> btw i agree with one of the post that mention that the new firmware has a bit boost on lower and higher end


In a good way or in not good way? Am yet to  upgrade firmware .. so asking.


----------



## Vijay74

Claypole said:


> How do you find the Blutooth on the BTR5? I have read of some complaints about dropouts unless you have complete line of sight…


I bought BTR5 for better portability but then there are lot of compromises in BTR5 compared to BTR7. Even if I try to convince myself for same or close SQ, still lesser battery life, not so good bluetooth connectivity and range are some of those compromises. Yet to find a good use case for BTR5 use.


----------



## Vijay74

MarkF786 said:


> I got the BTR7 on Sunday, and the Shanling Up5 yesterday.  So far the Up5 is looking much better:
> 
> - 3.5, 2.5 and 4.4 outputs cover all my needs for a portable DAC/amp
> - a wheel to adjust volume, rather than push-button volume control
> ...


If UP5 had Bluetooth esp with LDAC, it could have been a serious challenger to BTR7.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Vijay74 said:


> If UP5 had Bluetooth esp with LDAC, it could have been a serious challenger to BTR7.


What do you mean by "IF", it has all that?
https://www.linsoul.com/products/shangling-up5



> Qualcomm Advanced Bluetooth Chip​Shanling has equipped the latest UP5 with an advanced QCC5120 Bluetooth chip that provides seamless Bluetooth V5.0 connectivity with the device. The QCC51xx series of Bluetooth chips are developed keeping in mind consumer’s demand for high-quality audio as well as extended battery life. UP5 supports most of the advanced high-resolution wireless codecs including LDAC, LHDC, AptX HD, AptX LL, AptX, and more.


----------



## povidlo

Leonne said:


> Anyway regarding bluetooth connectivty, ive never tried any bluetooth tws/amp that can really connect from different room (yes including btr7), so dont expect too much and never go too far from your phone


Qudelix 5K can do that.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Nov 13, 2022)

Guys, are you using Boost bal out mode with your IEMs? Does it offer a better sound quality with non low sensitivity IEMs?
Also, does Online upgrade work for you? When I tap it, nothing happens. I've already updated to the latest firmware, local upgrade, but when I was tapping online upgrade before, it used to tell me: already on the latest firmware. Now, nothing happens. Does it work for you?


----------



## Vijay74

Andrew_WOT said:


> What do you mean by "IF", it has all that?
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/shangling-up5


Sorry! I confused it with UA5. I really liked design and form factor of UA5. 
Thanks for clarifying about UP5. Let me explore UP5 further.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Nick24JJ said:


> Guys, are you using Boost bal out mode with your IEMs? Does it offer a better sound quality with non low sensitivity IEMs?


I tried it with my Hook-X and IE 300 and did not notice any sonic benefits short of a slight increase in volume.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Johnfg465vd said:


> I tried it with my Hook-X and IE 300 and did not notice any sonic benefits short of a slight increase in volume.


Thank you, I feel the same. No difference in sound quality with my 7Hz Timeless and RAPTGO HOOK-X but I believe my KLH Ultimate One sound better with that setting enabled.

Guys, can anyone please check for firmware upgrade and tell me, are you getting the notification: Already on the latest firmware? I am not. Tapping on that option does nothing. With my UTWS5, I am getting the notification. With the BTR7, I am not.

Thank you


----------



## karhujanis

Dear @FiiO 
You have not responded to my post number 1092. Is this a bug or a feature? Also, I have faced one more problem today. The screen started to show a vertical line in the middle. See attached photos. Factory reset does not help. Device is about 1 month old. Always lying on the table and never taken outdoors. Is it a software issue or an issue with my screen and you can provide me with a new device? Purchased on Aliexpress and paid 60 USD for FedEx delivery to Uzbekistan because free delivery takes up to 60-90 days to this country. 
Thank you.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

karhujanis said:


> Dear @FiiO
> You have not responded to my post number 1092. Is this a bug or a feature? Also, I have faced one more problem today. The screen started to show a vertical line in the middle. See attached photos. Factory reset does not help. Device is about 1 month old. Always lying on the table and never taken outdoors. Is it a software issue or an issue with my screen and you can provide me with a new device? Purchased on Aliexpress and paid 60 USD for FedEx delivery to Uzbekistan because free delivery takes up to 60-90 days to this country.
> Thank you.


Most likely a Hardware issue, not much you can do here. Like most products BTR7 has a 1 year warranty, claim yours and get a replacement.


----------



## karhujanis

Johnfg465vd said:


> Most likely a Hardware issue, not much you can do here. Like most products BTR7 has a 1 year warranty, claim yours and get a replacement.


Hi, thanks for your comment. Do I have to contact FiiO directly or ask the shop that I purchased from on Ali?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

karhujanis said:


> Hi, thanks for your comment. Do I have to contact FiiO directly or ask the shop that I purchased from on Ali?


I am not familiar with AliExpress or Fiio Warranty claims so hopefully @FiiO  will help you out more.


----------



## scracy (Nov 13, 2022)

karhujanis said:


> Dear @FiiO
> You have not responded to my post number 1092. Is this a bug or a feature? Also, I have faced one more problem today. The screen started to show a vertical line in the middle. See attached photos. Factory reset does not help. Device is about 1 month old. Always lying on the table and never taken outdoors. Is it a software issue or an issue with my screen and you can provide me with a new device? Purchased on Aliexpress and paid 60 USD for FedEx delivery to Uzbekistan because free delivery takes up to 60-90 days to this country.
> Thank you.


Your best bet would be to contact support@fiio.com and go from there 🙂


----------



## zed1975

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We will report to the engineer for assessing first.Thanks for the kind feedback.
> 
> Best regards


Hello . After updating to 1.85 fiio btr 7 I have a problem that didn't exist before In the main menu Wake up with any key when selected does not remember after reboot Strange situation because it remembers switching to 80 charging the battery Well, in MQA mode it does not show the frequency on the screen in the previous version and it did Regards Will you add more digital filters?


----------



## FiiO

karhujanis said:


> Dear @FiiO
> You have not responded to my post number 1092. Is this a bug or a feature? Also, I have faced one more problem today. The screen started to show a vertical line in the middle. See attached photos. Factory reset does not help. Device is about 1 month old. Always lying on the table and never taken outdoors. Is it a software issue or an issue with my screen and you can provide me with a new device? Purchased on Aliexpress and paid 60 USD for FedEx delivery to Uzbekistan because free delivery takes up to 60-90 days to this country.
> Thank you.


Dear friend,

I checked with the engineer and he says the sampling rate display in MQA mode has been removed in the new firmware now.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

zed1975 said:


> Hello . After updating to 1.85 fiio btr 7 I have a problem that didn't exist before In the main menu Wake up with any key when selected does not remember after reboot Strange situation because it remembers switching to 80 charging the battery Well, in MQA mode it does not show the frequency on the screen in the previous version and it did Regards Will you add more digital filters?


Dear friend,

The problem with setting menu not be remembered is a bug. The engineer will try to solve it soon. The frequency display for MQA has been removed currently since the value could not show correctly. 
As for the filters, we will report to the engineer for assessing.

Best regards


----------



## karhujanis

@FiiO 
one more bug to be reported - at some point device starts speeding up music by approx 10-15%. First re plugging of btr7 to ipad air 5 helped but later it appeared again and only factory reset helped… 
And some clicking/jamming in the beginning of tracks is still there from time to time 
FW1.85


----------



## Leonne (Nov 14, 2022)

Vijay74 said:


> In a good way or in not good way? Am yet to  upgrade firmware .. so asking.


good but still not good enough, EQ is still required because btr7 is too flat and lifeless.



karhujanis said:


> @FiiO
> one more bug to be reported - at some point device starts speeding up music by approx 10-15%. First re plugging of btr7 to ipad air 5 helped but later it appeared again and only factory reset helped…
> And some clicking/jamming in the beginning of tracks is still there from time to time
> FW1.85


i second this



CephDigital said:


> Normal. I have to charge it twice or thrice a day using 4.4mm boosted on high gain.


Thats terifying tbh, @FiiO something has to be adjusted, just because you can fit thx amp in it not neccessarily it is optimally used


----------



## Ultrainferno

The BTR7 is what we're looking at today on Headfonia, in an article from @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-btr7-review/


----------



## Vijay74

Vijay74 said:


> Sorry! I confused it with UA5. I really liked design and form factor of UA5.
> Thanks for clarifying about UP5. Let me explore UP5 further.


Checked and seems to be good option. Few differences:
UP5 supports Bluetooth 5.0 whereas BTR7 supports 5.1
Height of UP5 is about 1.5 cm lesser (68mm) vs BTR7 (83.6). Other sizes are more or less same. UP5 (39×68×14.5mm)  vs BTR7 (39.6×83.6×14.6mm)
Both are matchbox type with vol wheel on UP5.
THX AAA amp chips seems to be missing from UP5.
Battery life of UP5 is about 11 hrs BAL whereas BTR7 has 9 hrs mentioned.

Rest of the HW components seems same (same dual DAC), same XMOS chip.

Others can provide subjective SQ comparisons but I am not too enthused about UP5 as it seems to lie in between BTR7 and BTR5 in shape and size. Don't see any reason to buy  it.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Vijay74 said:


> Checked and seems to be good option. Few differences:
> UP5 supports Bluetooth 5.0 whereas BTR7 supports 5.1
> Height of UP5 is about 1.5 cm lesser (68mm) vs BTR7 (83.6). Other sizes are more or less same. UP5 (39×68×14.5mm)  vs BTR7 (39.6×83.6×14.6mm)
> Both are matchbox type with vol wheel on UP5.
> ...


It was on my list before BTR7, but I was turned off by numerous issues reported in UP5 thread. 
FiiO seems to be more reliable brand than Shanling.


----------



## Darkthor (Nov 15, 2022)

@FiiO  just got this jewl , after rocking the BTR5 for a while.....and I have to say BTR7 is mind blowing. Simply put.

One small issue..... Is there any way to improvise a clip for it like the 5 had?  maybe 3d print model (if anyone thought about it on the forums, sorry.....just an idea), or do you have in plan to make in the future a clip to clip-on ?
The grey pouch just ruins the look for me....I mean...i like the idea.....but ...the clip is kinda missing. Apart from putting on a beautiful shiny black piece of equipment a grey-ish pouch. 
Better than nothing,I guess...


----------



## scracy

Darkthor said:


> @FiiO  just got this jewl , after rocking the BTR5 for a while.....and I have to say BTR7 is mind blowing. Simply put.
> 
> One small issue..... Is there any way to improvise a clip for it like the 5 had?  maybe 3d print model (if anyone thought about it on the forums, sorry.....just an idea), or do you have in plan to make in the future a clip to clip-on ?
> The grey pouch just ruins the look for me....I mean...i like the idea.....but ...the clip is kinda missing. Apart from putting on a beautiful shiny black piece of equipment a grey-ish pouch.
> Better than nothing,I guess...


@FiiO has been promising us a case with a clip for a while but we are still waiting.


----------



## FiiO

karhujanis said:


> @FiiO
> one more bug to be reported - at some point device starts speeding up music by approx 10-15%. First re plugging of btr7 to ipad air 5 helped but later it appeared again and only factory reset helped…
> And some clicking/jamming in the beginning of tracks is still there from time to time
> FW1.85


Dear friend,

We will report to the engineer and try to reproduce this issue first.

Best regards


----------



## Iznodur

will it drive the edition xs ?


----------



## CephDigital

Iznodur said:


> will it drive the edition xs ?


Should be pretty good on the 4.4mm. Power calculator says it should be very loud at 200mw and this can do 235mw @ 16 ohms according to the specs.
3.5mm does 165mw @ 16 ohms which should be fine but as always, balanced is best.


----------



## flyte3333 (Nov 17, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Very promising, our engineers are working hard to make it happen


Does it support Parametric EQ now?

How many bands ?

Only PEAK filters or also allows low/high SHELF filters?


----------



## Headphoneprobs

Anyone finding a rate cap when using their btr7 wired? Using an Android phone and am stuck at 44k even when testing with 2L's high rate MQA tidal playlist. Skipped to 48k for a moment then back to 44k. Files are in 192k and being picked up as such by my desktop dac from my phone. 

Tried testing on my Mac and not even reading the filed as MQA...

@FiiO , any advice? Maybe a return/exchange in order...


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 21, 2022)

By the way, after having owned the BTR5, too, I realized Fiio decided to get rid of the "On/off sound" with the BTR7!
While I always thought the on/off sound of the BTR5 sounded really strange (was kind of distorted for some reason?), I think that generally such sounds help a lot to immediately know whether a BT device is switched on. Especially because I am always confused that I have to press the button _unusually _long until the BTR7 switches on or off.
Anyone with similar experiences? Is there maybe even a hidden feature to activate such tone that I am not aware off? Or the possibility to implement one by the Fiio engineers? With the Shanling UP5, for example, one can even choose between sound or voice!


----------



## mico1964

Hanesu said:


> By the way, after having owned the BTR5, too, I realized Fiio decided to get rid of the "On/off sound" with the BTR7!
> While I always thought on the BTR5 it sounded really strange (was kind of distorted for some reason?), I think that generally such sounds help a lot to immediately know whether a BT device is switched on. Especially because I am always confused that I have to press the button _unusually _long until the BTR7 switches on or off.
> Anyone with similar experiences? Is there maybe even a hidden menue to activate such tone that I am not aware off? Or the possibility to implement one by the Fiio engineers? With the Shanling UP5, for example, one can even choose between sound or voice!


 +1


----------



## FiiO

flyte3333 said:


> Does it support Parametric EQ now?
> 
> How many bands ?
> 
> Only PEAK filters or also allows low/high SHELF filters?


Dear friend,

The BTR7 can support PEQ now. Please update the BTR7 and the FiiO Control app to latest version first.
10 bands.
And here is a picture for you reference:





Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Headphoneprobs said:


> Anyone finding a rate cap when using their btr7 wired? Using an Android phone and am stuck at 44k even when testing with 2L's high rate MQA tidal playlist. Skipped to 48k for a moment then back to 44k. Files are in 192k and being picked up as such by my desktop dac from my phone.
> 
> Tried testing on my Mac and not even reading the filed as MQA...
> 
> @FiiO , any advice? Maybe a return/exchange in order...


Dear friend,
1. Is your BTR7 using the latest firmware FW1.85? If yes, the sampling rate display in MQA page has been removed in BTR7 now.
2. You could check the setting in the Tidal app following this video to check again: 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Hanesu said:


> By the way, after having owned the BTR5, too, I realized Fiio decided to get rid of the "On/off sound" with the BTR7!
> While I always thought the on/off sound of the BTR5 sounded really strange (was kind of distorted for some reason?), I think that generally such sounds help a lot to immediately know whether a BT device is switched on. Especially because I am always confused that I have to press the button _unusually _long until the BTR7 switches on or off.
> Anyone with similar experiences? Is there maybe even a hidden feature to activate such tone that I am not aware off? Or the possibility to implement one by the Fiio engineers? With the Shanling UP5, for example, one can even choose between sound or voice!


Dear friend, 

We got this feedback from other users as well. And we have reported to the engineer for assessing. 

Best regards


----------



## Hanesu

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We got this feedback from other users as well. And we have reported to the engineer for assessing.
> 
> Best regards


That is great, thank you!


----------



## flyte3333

FiiO said:


> The BTR7 can support PEQ now. Please update the BTR7 and the FiiO Control app to latest version first.
> 10 bands.
> And here is a picture for you reference:


In your picture it is only PEAK filter.
Does it support *low shelf* and *high shelf* filters also?


----------



## max pro

Does BTR7 have dual clocks (oscillators) like BTR5 ?


----------



## Nas Volokin (Nov 23, 2022)

Hello guys,
As of today I noticed that when playing through Tidal app on Android it doesn't show MQA just PCM. I rarely use it cause I primarily use UAPP on my phone but just a few days ago I did and it was showing correct MQA. Could it be a problem after upgrading the firmware? I have the latest one
Other than that I'm pretty satisfied with BTR 7. Hopefully Fiio will fix some of the issues soon 🙂
PS: @FiiO I watched the video for the app and I disabled the loudness normalization but when opening the app it doesn't recognize the BTR 7.. Could it be due to Tidal app new update turn this feature off?


----------



## 106miles

Nas Volokin said:


> Hello guys,
> As of today I noticed that when playing through Tidal app on Android it doesn't show MQA just PCM. I rarely use it cause I primarily use UAPP on my phone but just a few days ago I did and it was showing correct MQA. Could it be a problem after upgrading the firmware? I have the latest one
> Other than that I'm pretty satisfied with BTR 7. Hopefully Fiio will fix some of the issues soon 🙂
> PS: @FiiO I watched the video for the app and I disabled the loudness normalization but when opening the app it doesn't recognize the BTR 7.. Could it be due to Tidal app new update turn this feature off?


I have tried 3 different MQA devices on android and all 3 do not work, so it's not an issue with the BTR7.  All 3 work with the Tidal windows app.  The problem is from Tidal or androld.


----------



## Nas Volokin

106miles said:


> I have tried 3 different MQA devices on android and all 3 do not work, so it's not an issue with the BTR7.  All 3 work with the Tidal windows app.  The problem is from Tidal or androld.


Yeah I figured it's working fine on windows


----------



## ALRAINBOW (Nov 23, 2022)

I am this product and the flagship portable player dac as well
so far very good sound on various ciems and headphones
whst got me was features and cost
ill post more on the next few days
but I’m very happy
m17 is the other product


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Where can I buy a longer iPhone to usb c cable also same for usb c to usb c 
1 meter or so ?


----------



## Warrentaye

I can confirm official tidal app does not recognize the btr7 anymore. still works with uapp


----------



## FiiO

flyte3333 said:


> In your picture it is only PEAK filter.
> Does it support *low shelf* and *high shelf* filters also?


Dear friend,

I got you point now. It does not support low/high shelf filter currently.

Best regars


----------



## FiiO

ALRAINBOW said:


> Where can I buy a longer iPhone to usb c cable also same for usb c to usb c
> 1 meter or so ?


Dear friend, 

We do not have the adapter in this length, sorry. Maybe you could try the OTG adapter and a USB C data cable for help.

Best regards


----------



## RCracer777

ALRAINBOW said:


> Where can I buy a longer iPhone to usb c cable also same for usb c to usb c
> 1 meter or so ?


I use Anker Nylon 1 m/3.3 ft c to c cables for this purpose. You can get them from amazon.


----------



## flyte3333

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I got you point now. It does not support low/high shelf filter currently.
> 
> Best regars


Do your engineers plan to add low & heigh shelf filter ?

Did they confirm they are working on it?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I have both apple and two android 
Motorola  and Samsung I’ll post results. 
also as I did not read the manual does mqa work on Bluetooth ? So far me no luck before and after new firmware


----------



## ALRAINBOW

RCracer777 said:


> I use Anker Nylon 1 m/3.3 ft c to c cables for this purpose. You can get them from amazon.


Thanks I seen them do they make apple ones too.


----------



## rlw6534

ALRAINBOW said:


> I have both apple and two android
> Motorola  and Samsung I’ll post results.
> also as I did not read the manual does mqa work on Bluetooth ? So far me no luck before and after new firmware



MQA does not work on bluetooth as it requires a lossless stream.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Thanks all. So far it’s really good , I use Bluetooth and play tidal no issues fir me iPhone 12 
on usb mqa works fine tidal 
I do use the FiiO connect app as well. 
I use the eq feature
for the price this item is very good 
tiny in pocket 
I just need a little longer cable 
the apple usb c to lightning does not work to play music so far lol 
I’ve ordered a few cables on Amazon 
I got tons at home to try as well.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

These devices are more software driven then hardware and given cell phones are a mess of moving targets im happy it works at all. 
may I ask what the filter a poster asked about is and what’s it used for


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Man this little thing is mad cool. It does wireless charging and multi point cell phones wow really cool 
an idea see if you guys can do ambient sound next like Sony does 
I use ciem so iso is not needed but ambient is. Just asking lol


----------



## Inserthouse

M11 vs BTR7, which would be recommended?
I know that the M11 is a DAP but I would like to get some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## CephDigital

Inserthouse said:


> M11 vs BTR7, which would be recommended?
> I know that the M11 is a DAP but I would like to get some opinions. Thanks.


If you like all your music in one place and need the extra power, get the M11. If you want to save some money and need UAC 1.0 support (I.e., using it with a PS5) get the BTR7.


----------



## FiiO

The new firmware V1.88 for FiiO BTR7 is now available!​






*Updated at 2022-11-28
The following changes and improvements have been made to the FW1.88:*
1. Changed wireless charging to not be controlled by the charging switch;
2. Fixed the issue where MQA would be displayed without headphones in UAC mode;
3. Fixed the issue where option errors may occur in the app after upgrade.
*BTR7 firmware download: Click here
How to upgrade the BTR7: Click here*


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> The new firmware V1.88 for FiiO BTR7 is now available!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, @FiiO , I updated successfully, everything seems to work fine! 

When can we expect a firmware update for the UTWS5 and are you still supporting your FiiO BTA30 Pro?


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you, @FiiO , I updated successfully, everything seems to work fine!
> 
> When can we expect a firmware update for the UTWS5 and are you still supporting your FiiO BTA30 Pro?


Dear friend,

Sorry we could not promise about that currently. But we will try our best to check whether we could add the LDAC support for UTWS5 in later update.

Best regards


----------



## Chibs

FiiO said:


> The new firmware V1.88 for FiiO BTR7 is now available!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@FiiO  Were you able to fix the LDAC rebooting problem when the btr7 is used with BTA30 pro?


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry we could not promise about that currently. But we will try our best to check whether we could add the LDAC support for UTWS5 in later update.
> 
> Best regards


Okay, thank you, what about any new firmware for the BTA30 Pro? Are you still supporting that device?


----------



## stuck limo

Why is my BTR7 showing different codecs on the screen that aren't being used by my phone? So far I've seen LDAC and AAC displayed but I'm not using those codecs. 6


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Okay, thank you, what about any new firmware for the BTA30 Pro? Are you still supporting that device?





Chibs said:


> @FiiO  Were you able to fix the LDAC rebooting problem when the btr7 is used with BTA30 pro?


Dear friend,

Sorry no new about that yet. We will try to report to the engineer again about that.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

stuck limo said:


> Why is my BTR7 showing different codecs on the screen that aren't being used by my phone? So far I've seen LDAC and AAC displayed but I'm not using those codecs. 6


Dear friend, 
Sorry do you mean LDAC and AAC code are displayed in the BTR7 at the same time? You could try to reset the BTR7 by clicking the power+volume - button at the same time. Then reconnect again for check?

Best regards


----------



## stuck limo

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> Sorry do you mean LDAC and AAC code are displayed in the BTR7 at the same time? You could try to reset the BTR7 by clicking the power+volume - button at the same time. Then reconnect again for check?
> 
> Best regards



No, when I turn on the BTR7 it has displayed AAC and another time it displayed LDAC but I wasn't using either.


----------



## ChrisOc

stuck limo said:


> No, when I turn on the BTR7 it has displayed AAC and another time it displayed LDAC but I wasn't using either.


Out of curiosity, have you selected all the codecs on the Fiio Control App, if not which have you selected?


----------



## jsmiller58 (Dec 1, 2022)

stuck limo said:


> Why is my BTR7 showing different codecs on the screen that aren't being used by my phone? So far I've seen LDAC and AAC displayed but I'm not using those codecs. 6


What device(s) are you connected to?  What codecs are your devices are using?  In my case the device shows both AAC and LDAC but that’s because  I am connected to both iOS and Android devices.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## domq422

@FiiO I’m having an issue with my BTR7 - I upgraded to the 1.88 firmware yesterday. To summarize - I was listening to music with 60% battery left, the BTR7 was plugged into my iPhone with the provided lighting to USB-C cable, charging switch turned on, after about 30 minutes it shut off randomly, and now it will not turn back while it isn’t plugged in. With charging turned off from the device, it states on the screen that charging is off, when I turn charging on, it states that it is ‘charged’ and it flashes different images on the screen. Charged graphic, followed by the FiiO logo, then back to charging, then charged. I cannot access the device through the app, it briefly shows up on the app, but I cannot go into the settings. 

Any insight before I email FiiO support? Thank you.


----------



## FiiO

domq422 said:


> @FiiO I’m having an issue with my BTR7 - I upgraded to the 1.88 firmware yesterday. To summarize - I was listening to music with 60% battery left, the BTR7 was plugged into my iPhone with the provided lighting to USB-C cable, charging switch turned on, after about 30 minutes it shut off randomly, and now it will not turn back while it isn’t plugged in. With charging turned off from the device, it states on the screen that charging is off, when I turn charging on, it states that it is ‘charged’ and it flashes different images on the screen. Charged graphic, followed by the FiiO logo, then back to charging, then charged. I cannot access the device through the app, it briefly shows up on the app, but I cannot go into the settings.
> 
> Any insight before I email FiiO support? Thank you.


Dear friend,

Please turn off the charge switch in the BTR7 while connecting to the iOS device. The iOS devices have limitation of the current for connected device. So if you turn charge switch to on, the BTR7 may not work correctly. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

stuck limo said:


> No, when I turn on the BTR7 it has displayed AAC and another time it displayed LDAC but I wasn't using either.


Dear friend,

If you are convenient, please take a small video and send it to support@fiio.com. Which device are you connecting the BTR7 to? Thanks in advance! 

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , is it possible, please, to add a whisper notifying about BATTERY LOW, when the battery is low on the BTR7? You have this feature on the UTWS5. Quite a few times has happened to me, the music to stop playing, and only then I realize my BTR7 has been depleted. Please, consider it.

Thank you


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , is it possible, please, to add a whisper notifying about BATTERY LOW, when the battery is low on the BTR7? You have this feature on the UTWS5. Quite a few times has happened to me, the music to stop playing, and only then I realize my BTR7 has been depleted. Please, consider it.
> 
> Thank you


Dear friend, 

Thanks for the kind feedback. We have reported this feedback to the engineer. They will assess about that first. 

Best regards


----------



## brianfromspace

Is there a delay from macbook/iphone? I have a Shanling m7 that has that, very anoying.


----------



## FiiO

Coming soon!


----------



## scracy (Dec 7, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Coming soon!


Yay....looks fantastic  this is what many of us have been asking for, nice one FiiO


----------



## Ichos

Beautiful looking and practical.


----------



## scracy

Interesting new product in the shot below, new FiiO headphones perhaps?


----------



## Ichos

scracy said:


> Interesting new product in the shot below, new FiiO headphones perhaps?


Well noted!


----------



## stuck limo (Dec 7, 2022)

scracy said:


> Interesting new product in the shot below, new FiiO headphones perhaps?



I like how Fiio teases upcoming, unnannounced projects in current project photos.

Also love how Fiio has some of the best photographers in the business.


----------



## scracy

stuck limo said:


> I like how Fiio teases upcoming, unnannounced projects in current project photos.


I would not be surprised if these headphones are announced on the 9th during the winter launch event 🙂


----------



## stuck limo (Dec 7, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> Out of curiosity, have you selected all the codecs on the Fiio Control App, if not which have you selected?


I selected all codecs. I've only seen this happen twice, so it may have been a fluke. If it happens again I'll post a pic.



FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you are convenient, please take a small video and send it to support@fiio.com. Which device are you connecting the BTR7 to? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best regards



I am connecting it to my Samsung S20 phone. If it happens again I'll send photos/video to you.


----------



## stuck limo

I did experiment with some Tidal Lossless LDAC vs Spotify Premium. I felt the Tidal has more warmth, body, and definition. It's slight but it's definitely there. A nice upgrade on headphones.


----------



## ChrisOc

FiiO said:


> Coming soon!


The case looks rubust, it has much (if not all folks here requested) clip, suitable for belt, clothes etc. and lanyard.


----------



## stuck limo

ChrisOc said:


> The case looks rubust, it has much (if not all folks here requested) clip, suitable for belt, clothes etc. and lanyard.


@FiiO Expected rough pricing on this?


----------



## ChrisOc

stuck limo said:


> @FiiO Expected rough pricing on this?


Hopefully the price is bearable.

@FiiO, do we get other colour options?


----------



## brianfromspace

Does anyone experience audio lag when connecting the BTR7 to a mac/pc over usb?


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 8, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Coming soon!


Hehe, me, I prefered the red preproduction one, with detachable clip ( see pictures posted a while ago in this thread). But I have always liked avantgarde designs, so I guess that is just me.
Fiio took the more conservative route with this one, and it seems to please more users (feedback in this thread) - in other words: right decision (for most)!


----------



## EdgeDC

Hanesu said:


> Hehe, me, I prefered the red preproduction one, with detachable clip ( see pictures posted a while ago in this thread). But I have always liked avantgarde designs, so I guess that is just me.
> Fiio took the more conservative route with this one, and it seems to please more users (feedback in this thread) - in other words: right decision (for most)!


I agree - but I'm still holding out hope that they'll offer it in more color options than just black. *Red* would indeed be awesome!


----------



## FiiO

stuck limo said:


> @FiiO Expected rough pricing on this?


Dear friend,

Hasn't been determined yet.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

ChrisOc said:


> Hopefully the price is bearable.
> 
> @FiiO, do we get other colour options?


Dear friend,

No, black colour is prefered by most users. 

Best regards


----------



## Hanesu

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, black colour is prefered by most users.
> 
> Best regards



Hehe, as I said - most people have a boring taste…unfortunately 😂😅🙈


----------



## ChrisOc

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, black colour is prefered by most users.
> 
> Best regards


In my view, many would like at least one other colour option. 

I suspect there are those who would not buy black because it does not look much different from the grey case we currently have. Then, there are those who would buy more than one colour if the option existed. 

@FiiO, maybe you could try one run of another colour to test the market. I am sure you would he surprised which would run out of stock first.


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , I would love a red one!


----------



## EdgeDC

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, black colour is prefered by most users.
> 
> Best regards


@FiiO - Variety is the spice of life! I would *definitely* buy a *red* one.


----------



## scracy

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, black colour is prefered by most users.
> 
> Best regards


@FiiO when is this case likely to be available to buy?


----------



## CoachB

Just received my BTR7 and to test it out I hooked up my Hifiman He6se V2 and it powered them to 70db, very close to my 75db normal listening level. I used the 4.4 balanced, and BTR7 sounds great. Very happy and Surprised. Great job for a little boy like this. Awesome when jogging and performing other duties that are boring.


----------



## FiiO

scracy said:


> @FiiO when is this case likely to be available to buy?


Dear friend,

About 1 month later if everything goes well.

Best regards


----------



## theElk

brianfromspace said:


> Does anyone experience audio lag when connecting the BTR7 to a mac/pc over usb?


yup, had that Problem once. Changed my MIDI Setup (MacOS) and the Problem was gone. I had it with YouTube.

@JamesFiiO Can you tell me V-RMS on the 3.5mm with low gain? I' m looking for the best starting point to use it as DAC on my AMP. And can you give me a hint on the specs of the "Bal-Boost mode"?


----------



## FiiO Willson

theElk said:


> yup, had that Problem once. Changed my MIDI Setup (MacOS) and the Problem was gone. I had it with YouTube.
> 
> @JamesFiiO Can you tell me V-RMS on the 3.5mm with low gain? I' m looking for the best starting point to use it as DAC on my AMP. And can you give me a hint on the specs of the "Bal-Boost mode"?


Hi,
BTR7 have 1V rms on the 3.5mm output with low gain.
and  1.6V rms on the 4.4mm output with low gain. 3.2Vrms with high gain.


----------



## dsonance

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,
> BTR7 have 1V rms on the 3.5mm output with low gain.
> and  1.6V rms on the 4.4mm output with low gain. 3.2Vrms with high gain.


A somewhat related question: What are the recommended volume settings on BTR7 to get line level output on the 3.5mm port, to be fed into another amp? In other words, what settings would produce the cleanest and strongest signal for further amplification?


----------



## EdgeDC (Dec 12, 2022)

dsonance said:


> A somewhat related question: What are the recommended volume settings on BTR7 to get line level output on the 3.5mm port, to be fed into another amp? In other words, what settings would produce the cleanest and strongest signal for further amplification?


You are indirectly getting to a point I have made with FiiO... that I wish the BTR7 (and also the BTR5, but that's secondary now) had a Line Out configuration as part of its design - especially since it has a Car mode, which suggests it is for connecting to your car's stereo system... and what is the best method for that? Line Out to Aux In, of course (unless your car stereo has a Balanced Line In - very rare!).

...but no, they once again did not provide a specific Line Out mode with the BTR7.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## theElk (Dec 12, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> You are indirectly getting to a point I have made with FiiO... that I wish the BTR7 (and also the BTR5, but that's secondary now) had a Line Out configuration as part of its design - especially since it has a Car mode, which suggests it is for connecting to your car's stereo system... and what is the best method for that? Line Out to Aux In, of course.
> 
> ...but no, they once again did not provide a specific Line Out mode with the BTR7.  🤷‍♂️


@FiiO Willson or @JamesFiiO replied to you that they had no Space for the line out available and that the PO measured near a dedicated line out so they skipped that.
But the Answer to @dsonance question would be interesting if they can provide a setting for the line out volume.

But bringing an extra singalpath to the 3.5mm port or implementing an extra port in such a tiny device that also uses BT will just ruin the SNR-Specs
A Line-Out-Mode where the Amp gets fixed to a Value for best performance or a range, printed in the manual would be nice.
For the 1.4Vrms for the topping nx7 my multimeter said 51 in high gain. At 58 it reached 2Vrms.
But an extra singalpath for the use in cars would do nothing good. Maybe you can hear the difference in a car with a stoped motor in your garage in the middle of the night with no sounds around you and a high-end aftermarket car hifisystem when using the USB-Dac-Mode with a maxed out amp. But I doubt that you then will use a btr7 as a dac an not use the integrated hardware.

My long answer in short:
It would be possible to integrate such a function (probably double wiring the 3.5 port) but the headache to do this without ruining the sound output would skyrocket the engineering effort and so the retail price. So in the end nothing would be gained as the product would have to compete in a higher price tier.


----------



## jsmiller58

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,
> BTR7 have 1V rms on the 3.5mm output with low gain.
> and  1.6V rms on the 4.4mm output with low gain. 3.2Vrms with high gain.


These values don’t seem to be consistent with the audio science review (which seem to have higher numbers)… https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...s/fiio-btr7-review-portable-dac-hp-amp.36620/


----------



## theElk

jsmiller58 said:


> These values don’t seem to be consistent with the audio science review (which seem to have higher numbers)… https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...s/fiio-btr7-review-portable-dac-hp-amp.36620/


The Measurements on ASR are in high Gain.


----------



## jerintp (Dec 12, 2022)

Hi Guys,

Anyone here have experience using BTR7 with campfire dorado 2020 (10 Om impedence) ? i was planning to buy  BTR7 to  use with iphone 11 / macbook pro as source and Dorado 2020 IEM ..

Any info will be helpful! i wanted a porable setup to get better sound...

PS: Also I was also planning to use them with Hifiman XS edition ..... ( i currently use zen air can /dac stack  for Hifiman xs edition  with same sources mentioned above)..


----------



## EdgeDC (Dec 12, 2022)

theElk said:


> @FiiO Willson or @JamesFiiO replied to you that they had no Space for the line out available and that the PO measured near a dedicated line out so they skipped that.
> But the Answer to @dsonance question would be interesting if they can provide a setting for the line out volume.
> 
> But bringing an extra singalpath to the 3.5mm port or implementing an extra port in such a tiny device that also uses BT will just ruin the SNR-Specs
> ...


Yes but I never asked for a dedicated LO port - that was never part of my request. I had always figured the double use case of the existing PO port would have been how it's done, just like FiiO has done on many of their DAPs.

However, I agree that if doing so would lower SQ for headphone use, it would not be a worthwhile trade off.


----------



## jsmiller58

theElk said:


> The Measurements on ASR are in high Gain.


Right, some of them are, but @FiiO Willson quoted 3,2Vrms at high gain which does not match.  Just trying to make sure I understand the numbers and how they compare.


----------



## brazy001 (Dec 13, 2022)

Wrong thread - sorry


----------



## jsmiller58

brazy001 said:


> New ifi go blu user here and ordered the leather case at the same time. Has anyone else noticed that the case puts pressure on the wheel so that it can't turn.
> 
> To leave enough room for the wheel to operate freely, the case needs to be hanging off the bottom and the top corners exposed.
> 
> Makes me not want to use the leather case at all.


Wrong thread?


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsonance said:


> A somewhat related question: What are the recommended volume settings on BTR7 to get line level output on the 3.5mm port, to be fed into another amp? In other words, what settings would produce the cleanest and strongest signal for further amplification?


Hello, BTR7 not have LO output.
Our current 3.5mm output and 4.4mm output performance has done a very good job, you can try to connect these two interfaces directly


----------



## FiiO Willson

jsmiller58 said:


> Right, some of them are, but @FiiO Willson quoted 3,2Vrms at high gain which does not match.  Just trying to make sure I understand the numbers and how they compare.


Hello, Thank you very much for your careful observation
1，BTR7 have a "Boost bal out mode", if you turn it on, it can reach 5.7Vrms@600ohm
2，BTR7 have 3.2Vrms@32ohm and 3.4Vrms@600ohm, it is normal and varies somewhat with different loads~~
3，We usually test a few more machines and take the middle value to publish on the official website, so....


----------



## jsmiller58

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello, Thank you very much for your careful observation
> 1，BTR7 have a "Boost bal out mode", if you turn it on, it can reach 5.7Vrms@600ohm
> 2，BTR7 have 3.2Vrms@32ohm and 3.4Vrms@600ohm, it is normal and varies somewhat with different loads~~
> 3，We usually test a few more machines and take the middle value to publish on the official website, so....


Thank you!  That makes sense!


----------



## theElk

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello, BTR7 not have LO output.
> Our current 3.5mm output and 4.4mm output performance has done a very good job, you can try to connect these two interfaces directly


I think @dsonance wanted a volume value (like 48/60 in high gain, or 60/60 in low gain) as an idea with what volume level on the btr7 he most likely reaches the line-out voltage for an aux-in with a 3.5mm connection.


----------



## dsonance

theElk said:


> I think @dsonance wanted a volume value (like 48/60 in high gain, or 60/60 in low gain) as an idea with what volume level on the btr7 he most likely reaches the line-out voltage for an aux-in with a 3.5mm connection.


That's right, @theElk, that is exactly what I was asking about.

In practical terms, @FiiO Willson, I just wanted to know what you would recommend to set the volume and gain to on BTR7, when its 3.5mm PO output is used to connect to another amp.


----------



## jerintp

Hi Guys,

Anyone here have experience using BTR7 with campfire dorado 2020 (10 Om impedence) ? i was planning to buy BTR7 to use with iphone 11 / macbook pro as source and Dorado 2020 IEM ..

Any info will be helpful! i wanted a porable setup to get better sound...

PS: Also I was also planning to use them with Hifiman XS edition ..... ( i currently use zen air can /dac stack for Hifiman xs edition with same sources mentioned above)..


----------



## theElk

jerintp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone here have experience using BTR7 with campfire dorado 2020 (10 Om impedence) ? i was planning to buy BTR7 to use with iphone 11 / macbook pro as source and Dorado 2020 IEM ..
> 
> ...


Edition XS gets thin with BTR7. I tried it and went for an additional nx7. That combination works nicely on the go.
I can’t tell you anything about the campfire. Sry.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

jerintp said:


> PS: Also I was also planning to use them with Hifiman XS edition ..... ( i currently use zen air can /dac stack for Hifiman xs edition with same sources mentioned above)..


I tried the pairing too and like @theElk says, the BTR7 did not drive the XS well. If you want a bluetooth device to drive the XS, look at XD-05 BAL, Gryphon...

With IEMs, I never had an issue with BTR7.


----------



## newworld666 (Dec 14, 2022)

As the battery playing time of the BTR7 is so anorexic, even when it's used with single ended cable at 25% of volume level (less than 8hours) => could any body find something like a very compact and light usb-c 1000mha battery to be plugged under the BTR7?
I am using this one but it's too big and heavy.
Philips Powerbank - DLP2510C/03..


----------



## theElk

newworld666 said:


> As the battery playing time of the BTR7 is so anorexic, even when it's used with single ended cable at 25% of volume level (less than 8hours) => could any body find something like a very compact and light usb-c 1000mha battery to be plugged under the BTR7?
> I am using this one but it's too big and heavy.
> Philips Powerbank - DLP2510C/03..


I use a small an cheap power bank with usb-c outlet with a dd-hifi DAC-Cable with L-Shaped connectors, put the power bank behind the BTR7 and fix all this with a small rubber band. Not Pretty but functional (and storable in an old Shanling C3 case).


----------



## theElk

dsonance said:


> A somewhat related question: What are the recommended volume settings on BTR7 to get line level output on the 3.5mm port, to be fed into another amp? In other words, what settings would produce the cleanest and strongest signal for further amplification?


I checked the Voltages on 3.5mm for Lineoutsettings my self with an voltmeter.
For 2.0V-rms you need 58 out of 60 in high Gain (1.98...V)
For my NX7 in high gain I have to use 54 of 60 (1.39...V)


EdgeDC said:


> Yes but I never asked for a dedicated LO port - that was never part of my request. I had always figured the double use case of the existing PO port would have been how it's done, just like FiiO has done on many of their DAPs.
> 
> However, I agree that if doing so would lower SQ for headphone use, it would not be a worthwhile trade off.


With the normally stated 80% rule for the best working point of an amplifier the solution FiiO chose is quite nice. So the extra work would have had nearly zero benefit and with that solution, if you have a bad RCA-Input, you will be able to fine tune via Volume. The Volumeadjustability for Line-Out is done inside the DAC (not inside the AMP), that would be really elaborating to achieve and add a big pile of extra cost in the engineering and in the lifecycle cost, when they have to produce softwareupdates.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsonance said:


> That's right, @theElk, that is exactly what I was asking about.
> 
> In practical terms, @FiiO Willson, I just wanted to know what you would recommend to set the volume and gain to on BTR7, when its 3.5mm PO output is used to connect to another amp.


I don't think any of this is exactly right.

For me, if it's a high resistance headphone, I should set it to  gain H; if it's a high sensitivity headphone, I should set it to L.

Similarly, for the another amp, it should be the same reason, need to be set for different devices


----------



## dsonance

FiiO Willson said:


> I don't think any of this is exactly right.
> 
> For me, if it's a high resistance headphone, I should set it to  gain H; if it's a high sensitivity headphone, I should set it to L.
> 
> Similarly, for the another amp, it should be the same reason, need to be set for different devices


If I understand you correctly, you are saying there's no "recommended" or "always correct" volume setting when feeding into another amp, because the setting should depend on what that other amp is like?


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsonance said:


> If I understand you correctly, you are saying there's no "recommended" or "always correct" volume setting when feeding into another amp, because the setting should depend on what that other amp is like?


Yes,you are right.


----------



## mfgillia

Just started using the Btr7 as a dongle dac with my phone (Fold 4) to get ready for upcoming flights. Just following Fiio instructional video got it working using their included cable for music apps including Tidal but could not get it to work with TV & movie streaming apps including Netflixs and Disney. 

Does anyone know if it's possible to get the btr7 to work with those apps as a USB dongle dac and if so how?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

mfgillia said:


> Just started using the Btr7 as a dongle dac with my phone (Fold 4) to get ready for upcoming flights. Just following Fiio instructional video got it working using their included cable for music apps including Tidal but could not get it to work with TV & movie streaming apps including Netflixs and Disney.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the btr7 to work with those apps as a USB dongle dac and if so how?


Does Tidal App have exclusive access and are you granting it? I know from experience with UAPP that granting exclusive access to UAPP means that the other apps like YouTube, Spotify can't output sound to the DAC and I have to reconnect the USB DAC.


----------



## theElk

dsonance said:


> If I understand you correctly, you are saying there's no "recommended" or "always correct" volume setting when feeding into another amp, because the setting should depend on what that other amp is like?


Aux-in and line-in have an input-range, not a definitiv value, so it is correct, that there is no definitive input Voltage.
As you can see in the specs of topping nx7 inputrange from 1.5 to 13 Vrms.
We tend to take the 2Vrms from Hi-Fi Amps RCA in as granted but it this is just a commitment.


----------



## mfgillia

Johnfg465vd said:


> Does Tidal App have exclusive access and are you granting it? I know from experience with UAPP that granting exclusive access to UAPP means that the other apps like YouTube, Spotify can't output sound to the DAC and I have to reconnect the USB DAC.


Turns out it was just a matter of plugging and unplugging the cable a few times until it started working. Also just updated the firmware so hopefully it will start to work without messing with the cable quite so much.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I need help is there a way playing from an iPhone to use the tidal app through or with the FiiO control app ?


----------



## theElk

ALRAINBOW said:


> I need help is there a way playing from an iPhone to use the tidal app through or with the FiiO control app ?


You can connect the iPhone via Bluetooth or USB (lightning otg). The FiiO Controll App is just an app to change settings.
To select the Output on your iPhone you have to use the output function. Look for the Symbol below.


----------



## theElk

@FiiO and @FiiO Willson will you implement a way to controll the gain-Detting via app?
And will you implement a default (Start-up) Volume as an selectable option in the BTR7?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Thanks I’ll try it this way now


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Im very impressed with features and sound quality of this product over all. for its price it’s a steal and giant killer in many ways. 
is there anywhere I can buy a case or a clip for this product to attach to a shirt


----------



## theElk

FiiO said:


> Coming soon!





ALRAINBOW said:


> Im very impressed with features and sound quality of this product over all. for its price it’s a steal and giant killer in many ways.
> is there anywhere I can buy a case or a clip for this product to attach to a shirt


On it’s way.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Enjoy


----------



## FiiO

theElk said:


> @FiiO and @FiiO Willson will you implement a way to controll the gain-Detting via app?
> And will you implement a default (Start-up) Volume as an selectable option in the BTR7?


Dear friend,
1. You could switch the gain via the BTR7 directly.
2. We will report to the engineer for assessing first. 
Best regards


----------



## theElk (Dec 18, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 1. You could switch the gain via the BTR7 directly.
> Best regards


Switching the gain in the device-menu and then opening the app for the balance boost mode is a little annoying.
The logic with holding or doubletapping the powerbutton is also a little elaborating.
More functions via app would make the userexperience much smoother.


----------



## FiiO Willson

theElk said:


> Switching the gain in the device-menu and then opening the app for the balance boost mode is a little annoying.
> The logic with holding or doubletapping the powerbutton is also a little elaborating.
> More functions via app would make the userexperience much smoother.


Because of the hardware, it is not as smooth as the cell phone operation of these devices.

But if we add an operation system, the cost is bound to rise. This is the difficult point of making products


----------



## stuck limo

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> About 1 month later if everything goes well.
> 
> Best regards



Can't wait. Kinda need one now.


----------



## stuck limo

theElk said:


> Switching the gain in the device-menu and then opening the app for the balance boost mode is a little annoying.
> *The logic with holding or doubletapping the powerbutton is also a little elaborating.*
> More functions via app would make the userexperience much smoother.



Dude, I have SO MANY PROBLEMS with this functionality. It's ALWAYS a hassle trying to get into the menu system in this thing. Half the time it doesn't work. I'd like to see a DEDICATED Menu button on the device. (for those wondering, I transport the BTR7 from house to car and back and always have to switch the gain to "low" in the car)


----------



## Memorexx168

When I connect it to my iPhone via Bluetooth. Should I max the volume on my iPhone and adjust volume via the btr7 or what would you recommend?


----------



## ChrisOc

Memorexx168 said:


> When I connect it to my iPhone via Bluetooth. Should I max the volume on my iPhone and adjust volume via the btr7 or what would you recommend?


I do not use an IPhone but on my Android phone that is what I do. The phone volume to max and adjust with the BTR7. In my view by turning up yo max volume on the phone, you do not limit the sound quality which comes through to the BTR7. It is also more practical to use just the BTR7 to control volume.

Although, on the BTR5 I turned my phone up to one step short of max, as max volume sounded a bit spicy.

That is what works for me.


----------



## jsmiller58

Memorexx168 said:


> When I connect it to my iPhone via Bluetooth. Should I max the volume on my iPhone and adjust volume via the btr7 or what would you recommend?


Max out the volume on the source, and adjust the final volume on the BTR7.

Think about it this way…. If you whisper and then amplify the whisper to a loud level it will not sound the same as amplifying a normal voice to a high level. You actually lose quality of the sound from the source if you do not max that volume out.  (In case you are wondering about distortion from maxing out the source, don’t worry - that is a digital transport going from the source)


----------



## EdgeDC

This week's video from Youtube's DankPods features the BTR7:


----------



## rlw6534

jsmiller58 said:


> Max out the volume on the source, and adjust the final volume on the BTR7.
> 
> Think about it this way…. If you whisper and then amplify the whisper to a loud level it will not sound the same as amplifying a normal voice to a high level. You actually lose quality of the sound from the source if you do not max that volume out.  (In case you are wondering about distortion from maxing out the source, don’t worry - that is a digital transport going from the source)



Not to mention that digital volume control actually throws away the least significant bits to reduce volume (amplitude).


----------



## Claypole

I got my BTR7 today, and have been testing it for the last couple of hours. First impressions are good, but, a question:

What Blutooth codecs are people using on this? I found LDAC to be slightly problematic, giving slight, tiny stutters now and again. No problem with APTX, which is what’ll probably stick with.

Anybody else finding LDAC slightly disappointing with their BTR7? There only appears to be one option for LDAC, which I believe is fixed at 990kbps. No ‘Connection Priority’ or other bit rate options.


----------



## ChrisOc

Claypole said:


> I got my BTR7 today, and have been testing it for the last couple of hours. First impressions are good, but, a question:
> 
> What Blutooth codecs are people using on this? I found LDAC to be slightly problematic, giving slight, tiny stutters now and again. No problem with APTX, which is what’ll probably stick with.
> 
> Anybody else finding LDAC slightly disappointing with their BTR7? There only appears to be one option for LDAC, which I believe is fixed at 990kbps. No ‘Connection Priority’ or other bit rate options.


Welcome to the BTR7 club. 

LDAC has good sound quality but poor connection quality. I get the occasional disconnection but not stutters or choppy connection.


----------



## Tex Irie

FiiO said:


> Coming soon!


Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to all! Slick photography and product placement @FiiO!


----------



## Nick24JJ

Claypole said:


> I got my BTR7 today, and have been testing it for the last couple of hours. First impressions are good, but, a question:
> 
> What Blutooth codecs are people using on this? I found LDAC to be slightly problematic, giving slight, tiny stutters now and again. No problem with APTX, which is what’ll probably stick with.
> 
> Anybody else finding LDAC slightly disappointing with their BTR7? There only appears to be one option for LDAC, which I believe is fixed at 990kbps. No ‘Connection Priority’ or other bit rate options.


I am always using LDAC.

The difference:
- with my BTR7 I carry my phone in every room
- with my Qudelix 5K I leave my phone downstairs on my desk and walk anywhere inside my property, upstairs/downstairs, without any disconnections or sound drop. Additionally, I can see the actual bitrate and codec in real time.

I like how BTR7 sounds and it pairs fantastically with my Tansio Mirai Sands.


----------



## stuck limo (Dec 25, 2022)

Claypole said:


> I got my BTR7 today, and have been testing it for the last couple of hours. First impressions are good, but, a question:
> 
> What Blutooth codecs are people using on this? I found LDAC to be slightly problematic, giving slight, tiny stutters now and again. No problem with APTX, which is what’ll probably stick with.
> 
> Anybody else finding LDAC slightly disappointing with their BTR7? There only appears to be one option for LDAC, which I believe is fixed at 990kbps. No ‘Connection Priority’ or other bit rate options.


Generally aptx but I've started to use LDAC since I'm now a Tidal member. But aptx for everything else. I haven't noticed any dropout for Lossless.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

LDAC Adaptive is pretty stable here with Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra. Check your phone BT settings, that might require Developer's mode.


----------



## Claypole

Andrew_WOT said:


> LDAC Adaptive is pretty stable here with Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra. Check your phone BT settings, that might require Developer's mode.


I don‘t see LDAC Adaptive in the list of codecs on the BTR7?


----------



## Nas Volokin (Dec 26, 2022)

Claypole said:


> I don‘t see LDAC Adaptive in the list of codecs on the BTR7?


That can be found in the developers mode on your Android phone
Balanced audio and connection quality works for me just fine


----------



## megaxxx

Hello! I have a request to Fiio engineer. Is it possible to make 120 levels for loud adjustment instead of 60 levels? Because for iems very rough transition between volume levels, I would like a smoother volume control. And it is not only my opinion. Thank you very much! Hope you realize it in next firmware!


----------



## Nick24JJ

megaxxx said:


> Hello! I have a request to Fiio engineer. Is it possible to make 120 levels for loud adjustment instead of 60 levels? Because for iems very rough transition between volume levels, I would like a smoother volume control. And it is not only my opinion. Thank you very much! Hope you realize it in next firmware!


I would like that, too, @FiiO


----------



## FiiO

megaxxx said:


> Hello! I have a request to Fiio engineer. Is it possible to make 120 levels for loud adjustment instead of 60 levels? Because for iems very rough transition between volume levels, I would like a smoother volume control. And it is not only my opinion. Thank you very much! Hope you realize it in next firmware!





Nick24JJ said:


> I would like that, too, @FiiO


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the engineer for assessing first.

Best regards


----------



## LykkeligLyd

Is it possible to output bluetooth digital music through USB from BTR7 to Chord Mojo 2?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

LykkeligLyd said:


> Is it possible to output bluetooth digital music through USB from BTR7 to Chord Mojo 2?


No. You can use something like the Topping BC3 or some small DAPs like M0 for that.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if the BTR7 could be used as a desktop DAC and amp if plugged in with USB-C, with the USB charging switch off so it doesn't charge, but not use up the internal battery? I don't want the battery to drain while plugged in to my PC. Is it possible for the BTR7 to use the USB-C power to function, bypassing the battery?


----------



## Nas Volokin (Dec 28, 2022)

Click said:


> Can anyone tell me if the BTR7 could be used as a desktop DAC and amp if plugged in with USB-C, with the USB charging switch off so it doesn't charge, but not use up the internal battery? I don't want the battery to drain while plugged in to my PC. Is it possible for the BTR7 to use the USB-C power to function, bypassing the battery?


In order to be used as a desktop DAC/Amp BTR 7 should be put with charge on, otherwise it will use it's battery. There's no way to bypass the battery.


----------



## Click

Nas Volokin said:


> In order to be used as a desktop DAC/Amp BTR 7 should be put with charge on, otherwise it will use it's battery. There's no way to bypass the battery.


Thanks for answering. Sad to hear this is the case, but I was expecting it to be honest. If the BTR7 could bypass the battery, it'd be ultimate small form factor + budget desktop/portable combo DAC/amp.


----------



## theElk

Click said:


> Can anyone tell me if the BTR7 could be used as a desktop DAC and amp if plugged in with USB-C, with the USB charging switch off so it doesn't charge, but not use up the internal battery? I don't want the battery to drain while plugged in to my PC. Is it possible for the BTR7 to use the USB-C power to function, bypassing the battery?


As Nas Volokin wrote, there is no way to bypass the Battery, but there is a chargelimitation to 80% for these usecases.


----------



## Claypole

Nas Volokin said:


> That can be found in the developers mode on your Android phone
> Balanced audio and connection quality works for me just fine


Thanks. I found the settings, the LDAC quality was already set to ‘adaptive’. However, LDAC has been fine on the BTR7 since then.


----------



## jsmiller58

Click said:


> Can anyone tell me if the BTR7 could be used as a desktop DAC and amp if plugged in with USB-C, with the USB charging switch off so it doesn't charge, but not use up the internal battery? I don't want the battery to drain while plugged in to my PC. Is it possible for the BTR7 to use the USB-C power to function, bypassing the battery?


As @Nas Volokin explained, no you cannot do this.  Can you give some context as to why you would want to, or why you believe bypassing the battery is necessary for you to use the BTR7 as a small desktop DAC/Amp connected to your laptop?


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

jsmiller58 said:


> As @Nas Volokin explained, no you cannot do this.  Can you give some context as to why you would want to, or why you believe bypassing the battery is necessary for you to use the BTR7 as a small desktop DAC/Amp connected to your laptop?


My current desktop DAC/amp (Meridian Explorer²) is over 8 years old. It still works great but it doesn't have 4.4mm balanced output, so I wanted to replace it with the BTR7. I don't want the battery to get degraded from constantly depleting and charging the battery. Since my current DAC/amp doesn't use batteries, it's lasted this long being plugged in to my PC 24/7. I doubt the BTR7 would last a few years if I used it in the same way, not that it's built to do so.

I'm getting the BTR7 tomorrow primarily as a Bluetooth DAC/amp from my phone or TV to my wired IEMs and headphones. Was just curious if it could replace my desktop DAC/amp as well, but guess not.


----------



## jsmiller58

Click said:


> My current desktop DAC/amp (Meridian Explorer²) is over 8 years old. It still works great but it doesn't have 4.4mm balanced output, so I wanted to replace it with the BTR7. I don't want the battery to get degraded from constantly depleting and charging the battery. Since my current DAC/amp doesn't use batteries, it's lasted this long being plugged in to my PC 24/7. I doubt the BTR7 would last a few years if I used it in the same way, not that it's built to do so.
> 
> I'm getting the BTR7 tomorrow primarily as a Bluetooth DAC/amp from my phone or TV to my wired IEMs and headphones. Was just curious if it could replace my desktop DAC/amp as well, but guess not.


Got it, and I do appreciate wanting to hold onto something for that long.  Most people probably wouldn’t give it a second thought, assuming the BTR7 was disposable and would be thrown away in just a few years.  I am glad you seem to be someone who intends to use your equipment for as long as possible.


----------



## Click

jsmiller58 said:


> Got it, and I do appreciate wanting to hold onto something for that long.  Most people probably wouldn’t give it a second thought, assuming the BTR7 was disposable and would be thrown away in just a few years.  I am glad you seem to be someone who intends to use your equipment for as long as possible.


If it ain't broke...

I mean, I replace things when it needs to be (broken) or if there's superior tech out there at the right price. But if things are still working well, why get rid of it? 

That's the beauty of music and sound equipment. A lot of old tech and gear still works great years and decades later, even if there's constant innovation, improvement, and tech upgrades.

The reason I inquired about the BTR7's ability or rather, lack of ability to bypass the battery is because I heard the battery might be an issue if you use it as desktop DAC/amp. Some reviews said their battery won't hold a charge anymore if you use it this way, but they didn't go in depth with it. So I figured I'd ask about it here to get a better answer from owners.


----------



## FiiO

Click said:


> Thanks for answering. Sad to hear this is the case, but I was expecting it to be honest. If the BTR7 could bypass the battery, it'd be ultimate small form factor + budget desktop/portable combo DAC/amp.


Dear friend,

You may consider our KA1/KA2/KA3/E10K-TC/K3 instead? The are USB DAC without battery.

Best regards


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You may consider our KA1/KA2/KA3/E10K-TC/K3 instead? The are USB DAC without battery.
> 
> Best regards


I have looked into those models, but they don't have some of the functionality that I want. BTR7 is what I'm looking for, which is why I bought one. It would be great if it had the ability to bypass the battery for long-term desktop use.


----------



## jsmiller58

Click said:


> I have looked into those models, but they don't have some of the functionality that I want. BTR7 is what I'm looking for, which is why I bought one. It would be great if it had the ability to bypass the battery for long-term desktop use.


Since you are looking for a small desktop unit without a battery, have you considered something like the Luxury & Precision W2 dongle?  If you are looking for something with MQA the W2 does not support it, but there are other dongles that might suffice?


----------



## Click

jsmiller58 said:


> Since you are looking for a small desktop unit without a battery, have you considered something like the Luxury & Precision W2 dongle?  If you are looking for something with MQA the W2 does not support it, but there are other dongles that might suffice?


It's not that I'm looking for a small desktop unit without a battery (although I don't mind a unit that doesn't have a battery). I'm looking for a small desktop unit that can bypass the battery so that the unit can be used long-term plugged into a PC or laptop and not kill the non-replaceable battery.

I do want a unit with MQA decoding. I enjoy using Tidal and it's one of the reasons why I bought the Meridian Explorer² when it first came out about 9 years ago. It was one of the first DAC/amps that could decode MQA. It was also slim, lightweight, and portable, so if I wanted to travel with it, I could and I have. It just doesn't have a 4.4mm balanced output, which I want and is why I'm looking to possibly replace it, even though it still works perfectly fine.

Like I've said, if the BTR7 had the ability to bypass the battery or be used without battery power, it'd be the perfect unit for me. It has everything I'm looking for except that 1 function. I'm getting it in hand tomorrow and will be using and testing it. Hopefully it's as good as what everyone has been saying it is.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Click said:


> It's not that I'm looking for a small desktop unit without a battery (although I don't mind a unit that doesn't have a battery). I'm looking for a small desktop unit that can bypass the battery so that the unit can be used long-term plugged into a PC or laptop and not kill the non-replaceable battery.
> 
> I do want a unit with MQA decoding. I enjoy using Tidal and it's one of the reasons why I bought the Meridian Explorer² when it first came out about 9 years ago. It was one of the first DAC/amps that could decode MQA. It was also slim, lightweight, and portable, so if I wanted to travel with it, I could and I have. It just doesn't have a 4.4mm balanced output, which I want and is why I'm looking to possibly replace it, even though it still works perfectly fine.
> 
> Like I've said, if the BTR7 had the ability to bypass the battery or be used without battery power, it'd be the perfect unit for me. It has everything I'm looking for except that 1 function. I'm getting it in hand tomorrow and will be using and testing it. Hopefully it's as good as what everyone has been saying it is.


I think our next product KA7 can satisfy you.
But I think if you plug the BTR7 into your computer, then it can work without the battery


----------



## Click

FiiO Willson said:


> I think our next product KA7 can satisfy you.
> But I think if you plug the BTR7 into your computer, then it can work without the battery


Very interesting. I'll be keeping an eye out for the upcoming KA7. If you guys can implement a MQA decoder with the KA7 and add a line out with the 3.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outputs of the KA3, while keeping the slim and light form factor of the KA3, you'll have an amazing product that I'll buy.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Click said:


> Very interesting. I'll be keeping an eye out for the upcoming KA7. If you guys can implement a MQA decoder with the KA7 and add a line out with the 3.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outputs of the KA3, while keeping the slim and light form factor of the KA3, you'll have an amazing product that I'll buy.


I don't think those are the hard parts.

I think KA7  which will be a very good product


----------



## Click

FiiO Willson said:


> I don't think those are the hard parts.
> 
> I think KA7  which will be a very good product


Any time frame of when it will be released?


----------



## scracy

Another review of the BTR7 for those Interested 🙂
https://www.androidcentral.com/accessories/audio/fiio-btr7-review


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Click said:


> My current desktop DAC/amp (Meridian Explorer²) is over 8 years old. It still works great but it doesn't have 4.4mm balanced output, so I wanted to replace it with the BTR7. I don't want the battery to get degraded from constantly depleting and charging the battery. Since my current DAC/amp doesn't use batteries, it's lasted this long being plugged in to my PC 24/7. I doubt the BTR7 would last a few years if I used it in the same way, not that it's built to do so.
> 
> I'm getting the BTR7 tomorrow primarily as a Bluetooth DAC/amp from my phone or TV to my wired IEMs and headphones. Was just curious if it could replace my desktop DAC/amp as well, but guess not.


May be Luxury & Precision W2 is more suitable for your use. BTR7 is primarily designed with portable use in mind.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2022)

Just got the BTR7 today. After firmware update and playing around with it for a few hours, I'm really impressed with it so far. What a well-built device. Solid, looks and feels good, and most importantly, sounds great. Haven't run into any issues so far. This is exactly what I was looking for to pair with my phone and OLED TV / Apple TV 4k. Need to test the Bluetooth more but it pairs quickly with my devices and it hasn't lost signal yet unless I make changes to the Bluetooth codec in the FiiO Control app.

After using the BTR7 plugged into my PC via USB-C, I definitely need to upgrade my current DAC/amp. The BTR7 simply sounds much better. Repeating myself again, but it's too bad the BTR7 doesn't have the ability to bypass the battery because it definitely gets very warm after using it for a while. I don't want to keep it plugged in to my PC for too long because I don't want the battery to die prematurely.



Andrew_WOT said:


> May be Luxury & Precision W2 is more suitable for your use. BTR7 is primarily designed with portable use in mind.


I think I'll be waiting for the KA7 to release and see if @FiiO Willson can get FiiO engineers to add line out and MQA to the KA3's design, and maybe add more functionality or inputs.

I might buy the Hiby FC4 for $60 for the time being. Not sure yet.


----------



## Sa700

Any users with UM Mest MKII + BTR7 combo? Interested in this combo, and will be using both wired and wireless functions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## domq422

@FiiO Maybe a suggestion for a future Firmware. I think it would be very cool to be able to apply not only a peak filter via PEQ, but also low and high selves. The Q5K has this feature and having it on the BTR7 will allow me not to feel too jealous. Also, adding more bands would be nice too - 10 Is fine but a little bit more would be awesome. 15 even or even 20 if that's possible.


----------



## 4g63mr

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTR7 can support PEQ now. Please update the BTR7 and the FiiO Control app to latest version first.
> 10 bands.
> ...


Is there a step to save my custom user EQ? It doesn't ever appear to save, also is it possible to save it to the BTR7 directly? 
I made a EQ im very happy with but I have to remake it every single time I go into EQ settings.


----------



## stuck limo

Maybe I'm blind, but what is the new functionality with the bluetooth display on the latest Fiio app update?


----------



## 106miles

stuck limo said:


> Maybe I'm blind, but what is the new functionality with the bluetooth display on the latest Fiio app update?


I think it says that bluetooth funtions have been added for the Fiio FW5


----------



## 106miles

4g63mr said:


> Is there a step to save my custom user EQ? It doesn't ever appear to save, also is it possible to save it to the BTR7 directly?
> I made a EQ im very happy with but I have to remake it every single time I go into EQ settings.


if you have the latest app and firmware updates you get 3 custom user buttons.  Select user 1, 2 or 3 and set the eq.  It will keep that setting, you do not need to save it.  On the BTR7 you can switch between all of the eq settings.


----------



## stuck limo

106miles said:


> I think it says that bluetooth funtions have been added for the Fiio FW5



1. Added support for FiiO K9
2. Added support for FiiO Q11
3. Added new functions of PEQ, *Bluetooth codec display and selection for FiiO FW5*
4. Miscellaneous improvements

You're right. My bad.


----------



## sg2k

@FiiO 
Is Dual DAC also supported on SE Output?


----------



## 4g63mr

106miles said:


> if you have the latest app and firmware updates you get 3 custom user buttons.  Select user 1, 2 or 3 and set the eq.  It will keep that setting, you do not need to save it.  On the BTR7 you can switch between all of the eq settings.


Hmm something might be odd with mine. I can’t see a difference in any of the user settings on my btr7. I made one purposely different from others and they all sound the same as eq off.

It’s like it’s not updating my changes to the unit from the app.


----------



## anmolkakkar

Dear @FiiO 

Requesting the following enhancement if possible:
Would it possible to enable the BTR7 to route the audio through its USB-C port as well (which is currently only used for charging) when connected to our phone via any Bluetooth codec (LDAC, APTX, APTX-HD, etc.)? It would definitely help a lot to use those high fidelity USB-C type earphones that are now just lying around 


Others, please feel free to add if you think it would make your lives useful. I'm definite that it will make mine.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Click said:


> Just got the BTR7 today. After firmware update and playing around with it for a few hours, I'm really impressed with it so far. What a well-built device. Solid, looks and feels good, and most importantly, sounds great. Haven't run into any issues so far. This is exactly what I was looking for to pair with my phone and OLED TV / Apple TV 4k. Need to test the Bluetooth more but it pairs quickly with my devices and it hasn't lost signal yet unless I make changes to the Bluetooth codec in the FiiO Control app.
> 
> After using the BTR7 plugged into my PC via USB-C, I definitely need to upgrade my current DAC/amp. The BTR7 simply sounds much better. Repeating myself again, but it's too bad the BTR7 doesn't have the ability to bypass the battery because it definitely gets very warm after using it for a while. I don't want to keep it plugged in to my PC for too long because I don't want the battery to die prematurely.
> 
> ...


Hello, Thanks for your feedback.
We are now doing pre-planning for KA7, and I would love to add LO output to it, and I don't think there are any major difficulties with this


----------



## FiiO Willson

4g63mr said:


> Is there a step to save my custom user EQ? It doesn't ever appear to save, also is it possible to save it to the BTR7 directly?
> I made a EQ im very happy with but I have to remake it every single time I go into EQ settings.


You can save it, there is a "Custom" in the upper left corner of the equalizer page, you can open it to the green state, so your edits can be saved automatically


----------



## Vijay74

anmolkakkar said:


> Dear @FiiO
> 
> Requesting the following enhancement if possible:
> Would it possible to enable the BTR7 to route the audio through its USB-C port as well (which is currently only used for charging) when connected to our phone via any Bluetooth codec (LDAC, APTX, APTX-HD, etc.)? It would definitely help a lot to use those high fidelity USB-C type earphones that are now just lying around
> ...


Could you please suggest some good high fidelity USB-C type earphones? I am kinda in need but wasn't aware that these have become prevalent these days?!


----------



## sunster77

Deciding what to buy - the Fiio BTR7 or the ifi go blu DAC. Tried both today at a store. Good experience. Liked the sound on the ifi out of the box better- it doesn’t have any customisation options. No app etc. The bass boost and space feature and overall sound signature was pleasing to the ears. But the overall features and feel of the Fiio btr7 was good too. Also I could probably tweak the Fiio sound in the app Eq. Hmmm… still thinking which one to get ? Any opinions ? I mostly use iems with edm hip hop and bass heavy lush music.  Also classical and movie soundtracks. Thanks.


----------



## theElk (Jan 4, 2023)

sunster77 said:


> Deciding what to buy - the Fiio BTR7 or the ifi go blu DAC. Tried both today at a store. Good experience. Liked the sound on the ifi out of the box better- it doesn’t have any customisation options. No app etc. The bass boost and space feature and overall sound signature was pleasing to the ears. But the overall features and feel of the Fiio btr7 was good too. Also I could probably tweak the Fiio sound in the app Eq. Hmmm… still thinking which one to get ? Any opinions ? I mostly use iems with edm hip hop and bass heavy lush music.  Also classical and movie soundtracks. Thanks.


the only pro of the ifs go blu is the crossfade (space feature). If and when FiiO will deliver a similar feature is unknown (normally crossfades are made in the analog path).
So this the only thing you will miss with BTR7. If you never missed it till today, you won' t miss it at all


----------



## sunster77

Would it be possible to tweak the Fiio btr7 eq to match the ifi go blu ?


----------



## theElk

sunster77 said:


> Would it be possible to tweak the Fiio btr7 eq to match the ifi go blu ?


yes and know. The technical differences should be negligible. But the sensitiv stuff like Andromeda will react audible to the Source-impedance difference.
So the long Answer is yes, you can match the tuning with EQ but no, not exactly.
So you have to ask yourself. Will you need XSpace or will you need EQ?


----------



## sunster77

Thanks for the input. I’m looking to upgrade from my Shanling up4 and so looking at a long term upgrade. Out of the box the ifi go blu sounded better than the btr7 but the Fiio sounded more powerful. I loved the x bass on the Ifi but I also like the display on the Fiio and the vast features via the app. Ifi has no app. So thinking where to put my money on now.


----------



## theElk (Jan 4, 2023)

sunster77 said:


> Thanks for the input. I’m looking to upgrade from my Shanling up4 and so looking at a long term upgrade. Out of the box the ifi go blu sounded better than the btr7 but the Fiio sounded more powerful. I loved the x bass on the Ifi but I also like the display on the Fiio and the vast features via the app. Ifi has no app. So thinking where to put my money on now.


Soundwise both iii go blu and btr 7 would be more of a side grade than an upgrade.
A real upgrade with bluetooth from up4 would only be something like Q7.
TBH I would look for a higher class IEM before I would upgrade my DAC.
As all of your IEMs are bass heavy, something like FiiO FHE or yume2?


----------



## Sa700

What is the difference between the two filters (Fast and HybridF)?


----------



## ChrisOc

....and which earphones have you paired with the BTR7, come and tell all.

You are cordially invited to attend the annual voting gala for all In Ear Monitors you have ever known.

The 2022 Head-Fi Members' Poll begins at 0.00 GMT on the 7th of  January 2023.

Venue: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2022.966386/

Come dressed for fun, and bring your own popcorn.


----------



## FiiO Willson

theElk said:


> the only pro of the ifs go blu is the crossfade (space feature). If and when FiiO will deliver a similar feature is unknown (normally crossfades are made in the analog path).
> So this the only thing you will miss with BTR7. If you never missed it till today, you won' t miss it at all


crossfade (space feature) function as far as I understand, only a small number of users have this need to feel good to use. 
Many senior music lovers still like the original music.


----------



## rollomat

Hi everyone,

I'm interested in the BTR7. I currently own an ifi Go Blu and am looking for an upgrade.

Is it possible to stream via Bluetooth from an iPhone to the BTR7 and to use the BTR's USB-C port in order to hook up an external DAC like the Questyle M12 or M15? What I want is to use the BTR's Bluetooth connectivity and to let the external DAC (like M12 or M15) do all the soundwork. Is that possible?

Thank you very much in advance.

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## theElk

rollomat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm interested in the BTR7. I currently own an ifi Go Blu and am looking for an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Sry, that's not possible. The USB-C Port of the BTR7 is input only. You can hook up the BTR7 via cable to your iPhone, but you can't hook your M12/15 to the BTR7.


----------



## rollomat

What a pity. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Hello everyone
Hello @FiiO , @FiiO Willson 

Is there something "different" with the 4.4mm port of the BTR7?

I bought a PAC480 IEM CABLE with 4.4mm termination to use with my Tansio Mirai Sands. Even though it fits and it clicks, I have channel imbalance, meaning that the right channel is sounding quieter than the left channel. I have to push it hard inside to make a good connection, and I am not even sure IF it works right. My experience is here.

I've contacted Penon Audio and they said that they have tested their cable on a SONY. They said that they "_guess that the Fiio BTR7 4.4mm female is not made tight enough. It may have a larger aperture or it may not be metal female"_.

Is that the case? I thought these connectors (terminations) were Universal.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Nick24JJ said:


> Hello everyone
> Hello @FiiO , @FiiO Willson
> 
> Is there something "different" with the 4.4mm port of the BTR7?
> ...



Hi, all of FiiO's 4.4mm headphone Jacks are using the same standard headphone Jacks that have been in use for many years and no one has given feedback on similar issues.

I think this may have nothing to do with the headset Jacks. Because the structure inside the headset jack is symmetrical elastic structure, if the male head has a little error will not have an impact.










I do not know if there is a relationship with the wire? Do you have other 4.4mm headphones to try?
Or in the FiiO Control inside the channel balance adjustment to see if it will become better?

If you still have problems after trying these, you can contact your seller and trust that they can give you a satisfactory result


----------



## theElk

Nick24JJ said:


> Hello everyone
> Hello @FiiO , @FiiO Willson
> 
> Is there something "different" with the 4.4mm port of the BTR7?
> ...


I had no Problems with the 4.4mm female at my M11Plus ltd, Cayin RU6, BTR7, NX7 with 4.4mm male: Dunu, Gekerika, IMR, DD-Hifi (adaptor). So I would guess it's Pennons Adaptor.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Thank you, @FiiO Willson , for the detailed and kind explanation!  I, as well, believe that the cable is faulty. I have tested the 4.4mm plug with my HOOK-X stock cable and it works fine. I just wanted to post here to make people aware of this issue. I have already emailed Penon Audio. I will most probably get a replacement,


----------



## Nick24JJ

theElk said:


> I had no Problems with the 4.4mm female at my M11Plus ltd, Cayin RU6, BTR7, NX7 with 4.4mm male: Dunu, Gekerika, IMR, DD-Hifi (adaptor). So I would guess it's Pennons Adaptor.


I believe you 

I never expected this to happen, especially since the PAC cable is highly recommended for the Tansio Mirai Sands. I have waited for 20+ days for this cable to arrive, now I need to send it back and get a replacement.


----------



## sunster77

Just ordered the Fiio BTR7 after checking a lot of reviews and articles. I guess it was the right decision and will future proof me for a few months...if not years  Till the upgrade bug bites again


----------



## Claypole

I have a question about the EQ function: I understand that by turning the EQ function on, the volume is reduced in order to reduce clipping. However, it only does this intermittently.

Is there some reason why it would‘t drop the gain when activating the EQ?


----------



## sunster77

In fact I also had a query on the EQ. Connected via Bluetooth with my iPhone and on Spotify. All the EQ presets work but the user presets don’t. Am I missing something ?


----------



## FiiO Willson

sunster77 said:


> In fact I also had a query on the EQ. Connected via Bluetooth with my iPhone and on Spotify. All the EQ presets work but the user presets don’t. Am I missing something ?


First turn on the "Custom" switch, and then tap "Custom" to enter the settings.
 I also have an iPhone, I have no problems with this operation, I do not know if you have tried this?（The screenshot I took is the Chinese interface, and the other interfaces are basically the same）


----------



## 106miles

FiiO Willson said:


> First turn on the "Custom" switch, and then tap "Custom" to enter the settings.
> I also have an iPhone, I have no problems with this operation, I do not know if you have tried this?（The screenshot I took is the Chinese interface, and the other interfaces are basically the same）




These are the pics of the english version from the Fiio website.  The 3 user presets work on my android and they save by just entering the settings.  However, if I reset one of the user presets, all 3 presets are reset.  It would be nice if only the user eq that I am using resets and the other 2 stay unchanged.


----------



## EdgeDC

scracy said:


> @FiiO when is this case likely to be available to buy?





FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> About 1 month later if everything goes well.
> 
> Best regards


Hi @FiiO (and @FiiO Willson) - it’s now 1 month later. Any more word on the new leather case with belt clip?


----------



## sunster77

FiiO Willson said:


> First turn on the "Custom" switch, and then tap "Custom" to enter the settings.
> I also have an iPhone, I have no problems with this operation, I do not know if you have tried this?（The screenshot I took is the Chinese interface, and the other interfaces are basically the same）


Thank you for the explanation. Will try this and update.


----------



## FiiO

106miles said:


> These are the pics of the english version from the Fiio website.  The 3 user presets work on my android and they save by just entering the settings.  However, if I reset one of the user presets, all 3 presets are reset.  It would be nice if only the user eq that I am using resets and the other 2 stay unchanged.


Dear friend,

The iOS version FiiO Control app in the Apple store is not compatible with the PEQ adjustment of BTR7 currently. We will fix in in next app update. You could use your Android device to set the PEQ for help.
We apologize for any inconvenience in the meantime!

Best regards


----------



## sunster77

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The iOS version FiiO Control app in the Apple store is not compatible with the PEQ adjustment of BTR7 currently. We will fix in in next app update. You could use your Android device to set the PEQ for help.
> We apologize for any inconvenience in the meantime!
> ...


Ok noted and thanks for this update. No wonder I was unable to hear any changes in the Custom EQ. Will use the preset eqs for now.


----------



## FiiO

EdgeDC said:


> Hi @FiiO (and @FiiO Willson) - it’s now 1 month later. Any more word on the new leather case with belt clip?


Dear friend,

It is now available in our Aliexpress store: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005128079584.html






Best regards


----------



## scracy

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is now available in our Aliexpress store:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005128079584.html
> ...


Excellent just purchased, good price too @ $21AU shipped 🙂


----------



## EdgeDC

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is now available in our Aliexpress store:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005128079584.html
> ...


Awesome, thank you - ordered!


----------



## anmolkakkar

anmolkakkar said:


> Dear @FiiO
> 
> Requesting the following enhancement if possible:
> Would it possible to enable the BTR7 to route the audio through its USB-C port as well (which is currently only used for charging) when connected to our phone via any Bluetooth codec (LDAC, APTX, APTX-HD, etc.)? It would definitely help a lot to use those high fidelity USB-C type earphones that are now just lying around
> ...


@FiiO and @FiiO Willson Any thoughts/comments on this please? It would really help. I am pretty sure this can be achieved with software as the hardware is present since you ship the device with a C-to-C cable that can be plugged to receive the audio signal from it and communicate/handshake with the connected device. So why not just output to Usb-C headphone while the BTR7 receives audio from Bluetooth. 
Just like connecting a headphone to one of it's port but instead of using 3.5mm jack for output, we are using USB-C for output.


----------



## ChrisOc

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is now available in our Aliexpress store:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005128079584.html
> ...


Order placed, thank you. 

I am still hoping you change your mind and give us another colour option red, purple....


----------



## jsmiller58 (Monday at 7:56 PM)

anmolkakkar said:


> @FiiO and @FiiO Willson Any thoughts/comments on this please? It would really help. I am pretty sure this can be achieved with software as the hardware is present since you ship the device with a C-to-C cable that can be plugged to receive the audio signal from it and communicate/handshake with the connected device. So why not just output to Usb-C headphone while the BTR7 receives audio from Bluetooth.
> Just like connecting a headphone to one of it's port but instead of using 3.5mm jack for output, we are using USB-C for output.


I am not sure it is as easy as you might think - the logic designed is for the port to be used as an input not as an output (the circuits are quite different), and the product would have to have been designed up front to make it both support digital in and out.  It unfortunately is not a software feature, rather a hardware one.  I believe I have seen this requested of other BT dongles and if I am remembering correctly the answer was always that is is not possible unless the design was done to support this from the beginning.  Of course only @FiiO can answer for sure.


----------



## lgcubana

Just got in the BTR7 and put it to the test against my (also just received) 60 ohm, Kinera Nannas

Initially I connected the Nannas to the Qudelix-5K, but it was no bueno, severely underpowered.

Until there's an update to the BTR7, I'll have to learn to live with only three user presets, for the EQ/PEQ

The "Boost bal out mode" makes all the difference, for high impedance IEMs; with it enabled, the playback was close, to my desktop setup, at only half volume.


----------



## FiiO Willson

106miles said:


> These are the pics of the english version from the Fiio website.  The 3 user presets work on my android and they save by just entering the settings.  However, if I reset one of the user presets, all 3 presets are reset.  It would be nice if only the user eq that I am using resets and the other 2 stay unchanged.


Thank you for your suggestion, your idea is very reasonable  

I have sent your idea to the technical team and they will need to evaluate if the custom settings can be cleared independently and if so, it will be changed in a subsequent software upgrade.


----------



## FiiO Willson

anmolkakkar said:


> @FiiO and @FiiO Willson Any thoughts/comments on this please? It would really help. I am pretty sure this can be achieved with software as the hardware is present since you ship the device with a C-to-C cable that can be plugged to receive the audio signal from it and communicate/handshake with the connected device. So why not just output to Usb-C headphone while the BTR7 receives audio from Bluetooth.
> Just like connecting a headphone to one of it's port but instead of using 3.5mm jack for output, we are using USB-C for output.


Hi,Our BTR series does not have USB audio output function right now.

But I understand that many USB-C interface headphones, its decoding and AMP chip is not good, there are many even do not support HD decoding,
It's sound quality is not good. we have better use 3.5 and 4.4mm headphones


----------



## anmolkakkar

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,Our BTR series does not have USB audio output function right now.
> 
> But I understand that many USB-C interface headphones, its decoding and AMP chip is not good, there are many even do not support HD decoding,
> It's sound quality is not good. we have better use 3.5 and 4.4mm headphones


Thanks for addressing this @FiiO Willson. When you say "Our BTR series does not have USB audio output function right now.", does it mean it doesn't support that function as of today and could be enabled in the future through software or doesn't have the hardware itself to support this functionality?


----------



## EdgeDC (Tuesday at 11:09 AM)

anmolkakkar said:


> Thanks for addressing this @FiiO Willson. When you say "Our BTR series does not have USB audio output function right now.", does it mean it doesn't support that function as of today and could be enabled in the future through software or doesn't have the hardware itself to support this functionality?


To be honest, I fail to see why you want this functionality. A USB-C headphone connected to a BTR7 would be bypassing both the BTR7’s DAC and its amplifier, too. At that point, the BTR7 would become nothing more than a digital wireless bridge.

Why use a specialized audiophile piece of equipment if you are going to stay in the digital realm anyway? At that point, just buy Bluetooth headphones and be done with it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pjones5

Hey all, 

Not sure if this has been discussed on this forum previously, but I'm noticing an issue with my BTR7 that I can't seem to resolve. While in USB-DAC mode via USB-C cable from my MacBook Pro M1, there is intermittent crackling/static/popping. It occurs about once every 5-10 minutes and lasts for 3-5 seconds. I have it set via Apple's MIDI control to run 2-channel 32-bit 384kHz. 

Thoughts? 

It does happen on bluetooth occasionally as well, but not as often or as long.


----------



## lgcubana

pjones5 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure if this has been discussed on this forum previously, but I'm noticing an issue with my BTR7 that I can't seem to resolve. While in USB-DAC mode via USB-C cable from my MacBook Pro M1, there is intermittent crackling/static/popping. It occurs about once every 5-10 minutes and lasts for 3-5 seconds. I have it set via Apple's MIDI control to run 2-channel 32-bit 384kHz.
> 
> ...


That can sometimes be attributed to interference from a conflicting signal.  e.g. a wifi/cellular signal either broadcasting your device's presence or an incoming call.


----------



## essentiale (Wednesday at 8:31 AM)

@FiiO Willson hi I am having trouble with the EQ in the app. When I customise custom 1 and 2 somehow it doesn’t get saved on the app. When I connect again it my custom EQ settings are reset. I have probably had to re=enter my PEQ at least 8 times over to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong, but the custom EQ doesn't get saved on my device/app. My firmware has been upgraded to 1.88 and I am using iOS on iPhone and iPad. Could you please help?


----------



## domq422

essentiale said:


> @FiiO Willson hi I am having trouble with the EQ in the app. When I customise custom 1 and 2 somehow it doesn’t get saved on the app. When I connect again it my custom EQ settings are reset. I have probably had to re=enter my PEQ at least 8 times over to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong, but the custom EQ doesn't get saved on my device/app. My firmware has been upgraded to 1.88 and I am using iOS on iPhone and iPad. Could you please help?


I have this issue as well. The difference is my PEQ comes back with a power power down soft reset. It is frustrating though and I can only imagine having to re-enter all the values every time. I hope FiiO gets some proper software guys on this project because the BTR7 has a lot of potential but the app software really holds it back.


----------



## sunster77

Very true. Fiio please sort out the software. Especially for ios and the eq working.


----------



## 106miles

essentiale said:


> @FiiO Willson hi I am having trouble with the EQ in the app. When I customise custom 1 and 2 somehow it doesn’t get saved on the app. When I connect again it my custom EQ settings are reset. I have probably had to re=enter my PEQ at least 8 times over to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong, but the custom EQ doesn't get saved on my device/app. My firmware has been upgraded to 1.88 and I am using iOS on iPhone and iPad. Could you please help



I'm not sure if your problem is EQ or PEQ but Fiio replied to me yesterday, Jan 9 about iOS PEQ.   

Dear friend,
The iOS version FiiO Control app in the Apple store is not compatible with the PEQ adjustment of BTR7 currently. We will fix in in next app update.


----------



## domq422

106miles said:


> I'm not sure if your problem is EQ or PEQ but Fiio replied to me yesterday, Jan 9 about iOS PEQ.
> 
> Dear friend,
> The iOS version FiiO Control app in the Apple store is not compatible with the PEQ adjustment of BTR7 currently. We will fix in in next app update.


I don’t understand … I use iOS and I can use PEQ. I’m on 1.88 … am I missing something?


----------



## ChrisOc

Vote for your favourite earphones  here: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2022.966386/

Headphones poll here: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for headphones - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-headphones-2022.966400/

The poll closes on the 14th of January 2023.


----------



## EpictAurelius

My eq function recently stopped working as well with my btr7, which is using the most resent firmware and app for iOS. I will likely be returning mine before the return window closes since this was the primary feature I was looking for.
Perhaps I’ll try the shanling alternative - although the software looks strangely similar from the few photos I saw.


----------



## kion

Qudelix 5K is the only portable I would recommand for PEQ, for that it's in a different league. It might sound extreme but it feels like at least 3-5 years ahead of the competition.


----------



## sunster77

Hi. I’m contemplating buying either the Final Audio E4000 or 5000 to use with the Fiio BTR7. Is the BTR7 underpowered to drive the E5000. Someone on an another forum mentioned it. Want to be sure before buying. Thanks.


----------



## scracy (Yesterday at 3:38 AM)

sunster77 said:


> Hi. I’m contemplating buying either the Final Audio E4000 or 5000 to use with the Fiio BTR7. Is the BTR7 underpowered to drive the E5000. Someone on an another forum mentioned it. Want to be sure before buying. Thanks.


You won't have any problem driving Final Audio E5000 don't know what the sensitivity is but at 14 Ohms you'll be fine 🙂
Edit: 93dB sensitivity, single ended you may struggle, perhaps look at buying a 4.4mm balanced cable if you find output to not be powerful enough.


----------



## sunster77

scracy said:


> You won't have any problem driving Final Audio E5000 don't know what the sensitivity is but at 14 Ohms you'll be fine 🙂
> Edit: 93dB sensitivity, single ended you may struggle, perhaps look at buying a 4.4mm balanced cable if you find output to not be powerful enough.


Yes that was my plan...to get the Final Audio E5000 and upgrade the cables to a Tripowin Zonie or Tripowin Jelly cable (Balanced 4.4mm)


----------



## sunster77

scracy said:


> You won't have any problem driving Final Audio E5000 don't know what the sensitivity is but at 14 Ohms you'll be fine 🙂
> Edit: 93dB sensitivity, single ended you may struggle, perhaps look at buying a 4.4mm balanced cable if you find output to not be powerful enough.


Here are some suggestions from another forum. (screenshot attached)


----------



## scracy

sunster77 said:


> Here are some suggestions from another forum. (screenshot attached)


I dont think impedance is going to be an issue but sensitivity might be given its insensitive. If you were to use a balanced cable with the E4000/5000 power will not be an issue  using the BTR7 balanced output


----------



## sunster77

scracy said:


> I dont think impedance is going to be an issue but sensitivity might be given its insensitive. If you were to use a balanced cable with the E4000/5000 power will not be an issue  using the BTR7 balanced output


So using a balanced cable with the e5000 should work with the btr7 right ? Should be easy to drive (balanced) ?


----------



## Vijay74

sunster77 said:


> Hi. I’m contemplating buying either the Final Audio E4000 or 5000 to use with the Fiio BTR7. Is the BTR7 underpowered to drive the E5000. Someone on an another forum mentioned it. Want to be sure before buying. Thanks.


Not sure about E4000 or E5000 but E3000 sure is Arya v2 like power hungry! If with similar specs like E3000, BTR7 may not be able to drive them  (E4000/E5000) to full like a desktop amp would. Give it a try before buy, if you can.


----------



## scracy

sunster77 said:


> So using a balanced cable with the e5000 should work with the btr7 right ? Should be easy to drive (balanced) ?


I don't think you will have an issue.


----------



## Click

sunster77 said:


> So using a balanced cable with the e5000 should work with the btr7 right ? Should be easy to drive (balanced) ?


My Audeze Euclid sounds amazing with the BTR7. It has more than enough juice to easily power that planar IEM, especially in 4.4mm balanced mode with high gain.

BTR7 has enough power to drive most IEMs and headphones, except maybe a few truly power hungry planar headphones. It even has an extra high gain option in the FiiO Control app that you can switch on and off. That option might drain the battery extra fast though.


----------



## newworld666 (Yesterday at 10:18 AM)

Click said:


> My Audeze Euclid sounds amazing with the BTR7. It has more than enough juice to easily power that planar IEM, especially in 4.4mm balanced mode with high gain.
> 
> BTR7 has enough power to drive most IEMs and headphones, except maybe a few truly power hungry planar headphones. It even has an extra high gain option in the FiiO Control app that you can switch on and off. That option might drain the battery extra fast though.



I don't know, but in my situation with a real instant A/B comparison with Wu Zetian Planar IEM between the FIIO BTR7 and NW-WM1A(modded by Nayparm with a load of huge capacitors) in LDAC mode, there is a significant difference between the 2 BT receivers. 
Low and ultra low frequencies texture are so different with the same Planar IEM, that, unless I need to answer phone calls during listening music in my office, I never use the BTR7 and I always prefer to use the WM1A...
I would say the Power of the BTR7 seems to be there, for sure... but seems to be unable to move at best, the Wu Zetian planar in low/ultra low frequencies... Battery of the BTR7 is drained in less than 4/5 hours (while the WM1A can play at least 18 hours at same volume level)


----------



## Click

newworld666 said:


> I don't know, but in my situation with a real instant A/B comparison with Wu Zetian Planar IEM between the FIIO BTR7 and NW-WM1A(modded by Nayparm with a load of huge capacitors) in LDAC mode, there is a significant difference between the 2 BT receivers.
> Low and ultra low frequencies texture are so different with the same Planar IEM, that, unless I need to answer phone calls during listening music in my office, I never use the BTR7 and I always prefer to use the WM1A...
> I would say the Power of the BTR7 seems to be there, for sure... but seems to be unable to move at best, the Wu Zetian planar in low/ultra low frequencies... Battery of the BTR7 is drained in less than 4/5 hours (while the WM1A can play at least 18 hours at same volume level)


LOL not sure why you're comparing a $1,300+ DAP to a $200 portable DAC/amp that's much smaller in size and battery capacity.


----------



## domq422

I can chime in here really quickly. Just got my hands on the Serratus by @tgx78 and first off, absolutely incredible piece of audio equipment. They genuinely trade blows with the Monarch MKII, in my opinion of course. But the BTR7 on high gain at about 45/60 volume gets the Serratus to a respectable volume, they also sound fantastic to my ears. Plenty of power. Plenty of dynamics. Maybe it isn’t the best but we’re talking about a portable device that can fit in your front pocket, with a battery that’ll last about 3-4 hours on balanced, high gain.

I mean. I’m not sure what more I can ask for.


----------



## newworld666

Click said:


> LOL not sure why you're comparing a $1,300+ DAP to a $200 portable DAC/amp that's much smaller in size and battery capacity.



So many years of improvements in between .. that for IEM, I have no doubt, I don't need any more to spend a 1K€ to 2K€ like I used to do .
Old WM1A is 600/700€ .. but the gap is still more significant than the gap is between new Planar's IEM compared to older DD like my IE900/Z1R


----------



## FiiO Willson

anmolkakkar said:


> Thanks for addressing this @FiiO Willson. When you say "Our BTR series does not have USB audio output function right now.", does it mean it doesn't support that function as of today and could be enabled in the future through software or doesn't have the hardware itself to support this functionality?


No, BTR7 not support USB audio output.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Today at 3:02 AM)

domq422 said:


> I have this issue as well. The difference is my PEQ comes back with a power power down soft reset. It is frustrating though and I can only imagine having to re-enter all the values every time. I hope FiiO gets some proper software guys on this project because the BTR7 has a lot of potential but the app software really holds it back.





essentiale said:


> @FiiO Willson hi I am having trouble with the EQ in the app. When I customise custom 1 and 2 somehow it doesn’t get saved on the app. When I connect again it my custom EQ settings are reset. I have probably had to re=enter my PEQ at least 8 times over to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong, but the custom EQ doesn't get saved on my device/app. My firmware has been upgraded to 1.88 and I am using iOS on iPhone and iPad. Could you please help?





106miles said:


> I'm not sure if your problem is EQ or PEQ but Fiio replied to me yesterday, Jan 9 about iOS PEQ.
> 
> Dear friend,
> The iOS version FiiO Control app in the Apple store is not compatible with the PEQ adjustment of BTR7 currently. We will fix in in next app update.


Yes,@106miles ,you are right. we will fix in in next app update
We will release the new iOS version FiiO Control APP on 2023/1/16
If you are in a hurry, you can find an Android device to change it, thanks


----------



## lgcubana

PEQ: BTR7 allows tap and drag, on the graph (of the current value); which comes in handy, when you’re doing your initial tuning and want to quickly run through values.


----------

